# دردشه الاعضاء " لكل الاعضاء "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش بيقولك اتصرف 
بما ان المنتدي مفيهوش شات دائم 
قررت اتصرف هنا والان 
في هذا الموضوع 
وبدايه من الان 
هنتناقش ونتحاور 
ونفتقد بعض 
ونطمن علي بعض:t25: 
ونهزر مع بعض :smile02
ونرخم علي بعض :gy0000:

ونصالح بعض 
ونعمل اللي احنا عايزينه في حدود القانون بردوا مع بعض 
واي حد فيكم يشوف بعض يقوله كلم بينادوا عليك 

اتمني ان الموضوع يلاقي الاقبال المطلوب 
فوتكم بعافيه في انتظار ازدهار شاتنا المتواضع 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكره رائعه وجميله جدااااا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره رائعه وجميله جدااااا*​



* ونرحب باول زورنا ونقوووووووول 
منورنا يا استاذنا الغالي 

طبعا حضرتك عارف انها فكره قديمه ومقتبسه* *:smile02
بس اهي حاجه نكسر بيها الملل وخصوصا فتره الامتحانات 
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2011)

نايس فكره يا ولا بجد​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة كتير حلوة ..*​


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة
ها اتعشيتو اية بقة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## god is lord (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فكره حلوه ياللابينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسي ليكم يا جماعه 
وشانكس مارسو عالتقيم
بس بجد عايزين نتفاعل في الموضوع ده 
ميبقاش شكر بس 
يلا نبدا 
حد عنده موضوع نتكلم فيه ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> ها اتعشيتو اية بقة
> هههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه ...*
*طب تصدقى بأية ؟*
*هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...*
*كنت لسة هكتبها له ...كالعادة سباقة ...*
*الفكرة حلوة ...ياللا نفذ ...*
*ع البيكو ياريس ....*


----------



## جيلان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة
طب هالو عليكو بقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *حد عنده موضوع نتكلم فيه ؟*​


*طبعاً ............*
*العشا ....؟!!*
*بلاش انا أفتح موضوع عشان أنا عارفنى ...*
*أتفضل أن تبما أنك صاحب العزومة و(هتكع) كتير ياريس ..*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> ونرخم علي بعض




*موضوع رخم**:smile02*​


----------



## جيلان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> ها اتعشيتو اية بقة
> هههههههههههههههه


 
انا اكلت كرواسوناية وشيبسى
وانتو؟


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*
فكره حلوه يا عياد 
**انا عندى موضوع نتكلم فيه
نتكلم فى غدر الصحاب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا اكلت كرواسوناية وشيبسى
> وانتو؟


*كرواسوناية أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*إحنا عايزين عشا دِسم ...بذمتك واحد أسمع عبود يتعشى كرواسون ؟؟؟*
*الحدوتة شكلها شُح من أولها ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا ضارب بطاطس 
بس بما ان الاخ عبود بيدبسني في العشا 
انا بقول نغير الموضوع افضل 


*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوة*

*بالنسبة للعشاء: انا لسا متعشتش و ساعات مش بتعشي اساسا بس لسا ضارب برتقال في الشتاء بئا ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*جيلان 
يعني ايه كرواسون 
منكر ده ؟

*​


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه فضحتنا ياجيلان وسط الجعانين
اية يابت كرسون دى فين البصارة ولا محشى الكرنب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههه كدة بتهينو العشا بتاعى طب خلاص نتكلم فى موضوع مينا البطل بقى
انا محدش من صحابى غدر بيا قبل كدة صراحة كلهم طلعو كفاءة هههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كرواسوناية أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *إحنا عايزين عشا دِسم ...بذمتك واحد أسمع عبود يتعشى كرواسون ؟؟؟*
> *الحدوتة شكلها شُح من أولها ..*


ههههههههههههههه معلش جيلان بنوتة فافى شوية يامعلمى
واتهورت وقاللت الكروسون:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه فضحتنا ياجيلان وسط الجعانين
> اية يابت كرسون دى فين البصارة ولا محشى الكرنب
> هههههههههههههههههه



* هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين
:gy0000:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههه كدة بتهينو العشا بتاعى طب خلاص نتكلم فى موضوع مينا البطل بقى
> انا محدش من صحابى غدر بيا قبل كدة صراحة كلهم طلعو كفاءة هههههههه


* لا يا باشا محدش يقدر يجيب سيره عشاكي بالسوء 
بس الترجمه حياه عنيكي :08:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالنوسبه لموضوع غدر الصحاب ده 
نشكر ربنا و لله الحمد 
معنديش اصحاب اغدر بيهم ويغدور بيا 
عندي نوعين 
اخوات  وزمايل 
انما اصحاب دي معدتش عليا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مين حاسس بحر فظيع زي منا مش حاسس بصوابعي كده ؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*احلى حاجه انك معندكش اصحاب يبنى صدقنى 
بس الاخوه دى بتبقى اكتر من الصحاب 
المهم انا مشاركتى اتكنسلت ومكنش هيترد عليها اصلا
ما علينا
وخدها نصيحه منى بلاش حتى يبقى فى اخوات وزمايل
انا صاحبت وزاملت وبقى ليا اخوات وكلهم طلعو واطيين جدا
يلا غالبا العيب فيا مش فى الناس 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصبحو على خير

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *احلى حاجه انك معندكش اصحاب يبنى صدقنى
> بس الاخوه دى بتبقى اكتر من الصحاب
> المهم انا مشاركتى اتكنسلت ومكنش هيترد عليها اصلا
> ما علينا
> ...



* مش كل صوابعك زي بعض 
في زميل افضل من ناس كتير بس ممكن الظروف مسمحتش 
انك تاخده زميل او صديق 
والعكس 

 بس العيب في انك تثق في حد مش اهل للثقه 
*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *مين حاسس بحر فظيع زي منا مش حاسس بصوابعي كده ؟*​


 
*فعلا الجو برد نار لدرجة اني عمال البس في هدوم  و برضو سقعان من كتر الحر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *فعلا الجو برد نار لدرجة اني عمال البس في هدوم  و برضو سقعان من كتر الحر*


*اهي هي دي الاشاعات اللي ماليه البلد 
لدرجه ان الواحد صدقها وهيموت من البرد 
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوه ياابنى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *فكرة حلوه ياابنى *​



*امي الغاليه عندنا 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
اخبار الجو في اليكس ايه يا كبيره  ؟
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا اشكرك ياعياد كتير على موضوعك الجميل 
مالكش نصيب فى التقييم عشان السمعات اللى انت عارفها 
هههههههههههههه:act31:
فكرة حلوة 

موضوع العشاء 
جيلان بتقول كلت كرواسون وهوة دة العشا بتاعها 
يا جيجى الكرواسون بيتبلع كانه قرص اسبرين 
وانتى هنا فى الصومال 
لو قلتى كدة تانى هيبلعوكى انتى 
هههههههههههههه 
ولانك بتاكلى كرواسون فما حدش غدر بيكى طبعا 
لو بتاكى زى الباقيين كنتى اتعشيتى غدر :smile02


مينا 
كفايه نكد 
انا قايم بالواجب معاك ومع نيفين وعياد وباقى الناس فى قسم الكتابات 
فبلاش هنا كمان
 ممكن نخليها غدرالزمن :smile02




مينا دايما منكد علينا كدة؟؟
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اولا اشكرك ياعياد كتير على موضوعك الجميل
> مالكش نصيب فى التقييم عشان السمعات اللى انت عارفها
> هههههههههههههه:act31:
> فكرة حلوة
> ...



*سمعات ايه يا عم الحج 
اوعي يكون حد جايب في سيرتي 
دنا سمعتي زي الجنيه الدهب " الصيني " :gy0000:
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

 هههههههههه ميرسي يا فنان منور الدردشه 
بس بالنسبه لدردشتك انت ونفين 
هتبقي دردشه شعريه مش كتابيه زينا 
ورينا الهمه يا عم الحج 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *جيلان
> يعني ايه كرواسون
> منكر ده ؟
> 
> *​


* بتفرق اذا كان بالزيتون ولا بالشيكولاتة ( الصيامى ) :smile02
وهو عبارة عن كابورياية مصنوعة من العجين :close_tem
هههههههههه
فكرة جميلة 
و Have A nice time ya shabab
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * بتفرق اذا كان بالزيتون ولا بالشيكولاتة ( الصيامى ) :smile02
> وهو عبارة عن كابورياية مصنوعة من العجين :close_tem
> هههههههههه
> فكرة جميلة
> ...



*يا وجعه منجندله 
جيلان بتشتمنا بالطلياني 
وجايه بنت العدرا تعيد نفس الشتيمه بالفرنصاوي 
احنا كده دخلنا في منطقه اعراض :gun::gun:
*​


----------



## bob (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ايه المطلوب ده دردشة !!!!
يعني راي و الراي الاخر ( ديمقراطية) 
ده كفر مفيش حاجه اسمها ديمقراطية 
و من راي منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده:act31::act31: :nunu0000::nunu0000:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه المطلوب ده دردشة !!!!
> يعني راي و الراي الاخر ( ديمقراطية)
> ده كفر مفيش حاجه اسمها ديمقراطية
> و من راي منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده:act31::act31: :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> *



* طب غيره يا مولانا من دردشه لحوار 
ويبقالك الاجر والثواب عند الله 
واهو يتضاف علي رصيدك كام حوريه كده 
يوم الحشر 
الا يعني يوم الحشر ده ؟
*​


----------



## bob (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *طب غيره يا مولانا من دردشه لحوار*


*طبعا ده تدليس و فكر غربي ملحد*


> *واهو يتضاف علي رصيدك كام حوريه كده
> يوم الحشر *


*اهو كده بيس كده انا احبك *:smile02


> *الا يعني يوم الحشر ده ؟*


*تقريبا يوم القيامة و الله و اعلم*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فكره جميله يا عياد 

بس اتمنى انه ياخد طابع هزار  وبدون اى زعل من اى حد

وبعدين يا جيلان الكرواسون فطارى لانه بيتعمل باللبن 

كل سنه وانتى طيبه 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فكره جميله يا عياد
> 
> بس اتمنى انه ياخد طابع هزار  وبدون اى زعل من اى حد
> 
> ...



*مش بس هزار يا امي ممكن كمان 
نستفاد منه 
ونتبادل معلومات 
ووصفات للمطبخ 
واهم حاجه اللي انا شخصيا بموت فيها النميمه  :08:

اما بقي بالنسبه للاخت جيلان 
 لقد خالفت الشريعه 
وتعطت من المنكر 
اذا فلنقم عليها الحد 
ولو حضراتكم مش فاضين ممكن نمشيها التلات عادي خالص 


*​


----------



## جيلان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يا مامتى متقلقيش بيتعمل منه صيامى فى المحلات المسيحية 
احنا مسيطرين جامد ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*يلا بقي يا جماعه 
عايزكم تنطلقوا في الموضوع 
وانا هروح اتخمد قد ساعتين كده 
وابقي معاكم 
من بكره الصمح 

بس من الموبيل 
لحد ما اروح وافتح جهاز 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا يا مامتى متقلقيش بيتعمل منه صيامى فى المحلات المسيحية
> احنا مسيطرين جامد ههههههه



* يا واد انت يا مسيطر 
مفيش حاجه صيامي كده للاعضاء الغلابه 
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا يا مامتى متقلقيش بيتعمل منه صيامى فى المحلات المسيحية
> احنا مسيطرين جامد ههههههه


*ههههههههههههه اخرنا فى السيطرة الكرواسون والباتيه والبيتزا المحروقة :smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا عندى موضوع نتكلم فيه
> نتكلم فى غدر الصحاب*


*يااااااااااااااه موجود ومتوفر فى جميع الاسواق 
بس مع ذلك فى اصحاب الواحد بيشكر ربنا عليهم بجد ليل نهار :94:
والوقت اللى تبطل شكر فيه ادعى على اللى غدروا بيك ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> اية يابت كرسون دى فين البصارة ولا محشى الكرنب
> هههههههههههههههههه


ايوة كده ....تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية ...
بس محشى كرنب على الليل ؟؟؟
متهيألى يعنى مش كويس قوى ....
الا اذا كنت متعود تنام لوحدك فى الأوضة ...
يبقى براحتك يعنى ....


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه لاء الكرنب اخرة الغداء وشكرا
ها الكلام ع مين بقة ياموعلمين؟
لوووووووووووول


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*نغير بأة موضوع العشاء
عايزين نعرف كل واحد بينام الساعة كام 
و بيصحى كام
و بينام بعد الظهر  و لا لأة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

:smile01​


----------



## sparrow (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نغير بأة موضوع العشاء*​
> *عايزين نعرف كل واحد بينام الساعة كام *
> *و بيصحى كام*
> 
> *و بينام بعد الظهر و لا لأة*​


 
انا بصحي الساعه 7 ونص وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
مش بحب الصحيان بدري خالص بس بقي حكم القوي 
وبنام عادة الساعه 12 ومش بعرف انام بعد الضهر للاسف


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

يا صباح الخير فى اول رد ليا هنا

ونقول الوووووو

مين معانا ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا صباح الخير فى اول رد ليا هنا
> 
> ونقول الوووووو
> 
> مين معانا ؟؟



معاكي ابوع عياد


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> معاكي ابوع عياد



ازيك عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازيك عامل ايه ؟؟



نحمدوه
انتي ازيك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

صباح الورد ع عليكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

صباح النور يا لو

كيفك ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

انا زعلانه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> انا زعلانه ​



خير يا حبى

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> خير يا حبى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



شكرا ياحبى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جداً ​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

6 صفحات و الكرواسون ده بيتكرر:budo:
طب حد يتكرم ويقلنا الكرواسون ده شكله ازاي:act23:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكره رووووووووووعه ياعيااااااد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ابو عياد نزل الكل يعتزل 
 

هبص اشوف مين جاب سيرتي في الصفحات السابقه ونيجي نرغي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> 6 صفحات و الكرواسون ده بيتكرر:budo:
> طب حد يتكرم ويقلنا الكرواسون ده شكله ازاي:act23:



*عامل كده 





اتفضلي معانا بقي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسي يا بشر 
لكل اللي شارك معانا واللي مشاركش 
واللي هيشارك 

عايزين بق نتكلم في حاجه مفيده 
يمكن اطلعى منكم بمصلحه 
ازاي الواحد يزاكر زي الناس ؟

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هاااااا حد عنده حاجة نرغى فيها ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هاااااا حد عنده حاجة نرغى فيها ؟؟


* نفسي ازاكر مش عارف* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ازاي الواحد يزاكر زي الناس ؟*​


*بسيطة ...*
*أقعد فى البلكونة أو فى الشباك وراقب ( بنت الجيران ) ...*
*شوفها بتذاكر أزاى وقلدها ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*وبعدين مش فاهم ...تذاكر أزاى وأنت فاتح "الشات" ؟؟؟*
*نقص كالسيوم مثلاً ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بسيطة ...*
> *أقعد فى البلكونة أو فى الشباك وراقب ( بنت الجيران ) ...*
> *شوفها بتذاكر أزاى وقلدها ....*



* هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين :t4:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبعدين مش فاهم ...تذاكر أزاى وأنت فاتح "الشات" ؟؟؟*
> *نقص كالسيوم مثلاً ؟*



* اصل اول ماده حاسب الي 
براجع  :smile01
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بسيطة ...*
> *أقعد فى البلكونة أو فى الشباك وراقب ( بنت الجيران ) ...*
> *شوفها بتذاكر أزاى وقلدها ....*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

طب ولو بنت يا عبود تعمل ايه:close_tem

دخلت امتحانين اليوم بلا اي مذاكرة:cry2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> طب ولو بنت يا عبود تعمل ايه:close_tem


*هههههههههههههههههه ...تقعد لأبن الجيران ....أومال أنتم فايدتكم أية ؟؟*




> دخلت امتحانين اليوم بلا اي مذاكرة:cry2:


*وأنتم بيهمكم مذاكرة ؟؟؟*
*الواحدة منكم بمجرد ما تفرفر بالدموع هييجى لها المراقب جرى  يقولها : *
*مالك يابنتى ؟...فيه أية يا حبيبتى ؟ ...حد ياجماعة يساعدها ..مافيش رحمة ؟..مافيش أنسانية ؟؟؟*
*ده أنتم زمايل ...*
*لو ولد بقى ....*
*بتلعب طول السنة وجاى تعيط النهاردة ياروح أمك ...*
*مع ان هكلنا نعتبر أرواح أمهاتنا ...إلا أنه هناك فرق ...*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
كده برضوووووووووووو
هقيم عليك الحد يا عبود وباقي الاسبوع 
دايما ظالمين البنات:act23:*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> * نفسي ازاكر مش عارف*



لالا بدل ما جت لحد المذاكرة 

يبقى طبعا تسألنى انا هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مين ظالم مين 
ربنا علي المفتري 

عجبني ادائك يا عبود 
وبالمناسبه دي 
هنكمل الدردشه حرب بين الولاد 
والبنات 
وابقوا وروني بقي 
بس مفيناش من زعل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *وبالمناسبه دي *
> *هنكمل الدردشه حرب بين الولاد *
> *والبنات *
> *وابقوا وروني بقي *
> *بس مفيناش من زعل *​


*لا ياراجل حرام ...*
*(( هُن ))* *رحمة لنا ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياراجل حرام ...*
> *(( هُن ))* *رحمة لنا ...*



* شوفتوا يا بناويت 
علشان تعرفوا انا قلبوبنا بيضا زي الفحم
اهو رفض الحرب 

نكمل بقي في اي موضوع من اقتراحكم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *كده برضوووووووووووو*
> *هقيم عليك الحد يا عبود وباقي الاسبوع *
> *دايما ظالمين البنات:act23:*


*ما اقصدشى ...أنتى زعلتى ...؟*
*ولكُن فى "شادية" أسوة حسنة ...*
*تشاور لى عشان أنزل أقابلك..( تيراررا)*
*ياخى بُعدك ..بيتنا ما هو جنبك ...( رارار تى )*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *شوفتوا يا بناويت *
> *علشان تعرفوا انا قلبوبنا بيضا زي الفحم*
> *اهو رفض الحرب *​


*صدقت يا رجل ....*
*فأنا ضعيف أمام ( نون النسوة ) بكافة أشكال أعرابها *


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ها وصلتوا لموضوع ولا لسة ؟

يللا يا جماعة اللى وراه مذاكرة يقوم ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ها وصلتوا لموضوع ولا لسة ؟
> 
> يللا يا جماعة اللى وراه مذاكرة يقوم ههههههههههه



*لو كل اللي وراهم مزاكره قاموا الموضع هيقفل 
هههههههههههههههههه
في حاجه غريبه جدا بتحصل معايا في الامتحانات 
تلاقيني حبيت النت جدا اكتر من اللازم 
وتلاقي تصاميم وكتابات زي المطر 
كل ده علي حساب امذاكره :giveup:

 مش فاهم ليه ؟:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صدقت يا رجل ....*
> *فأنا ضعيف أمام ( نون النسوة ) بكافة أشكال أعرابها *




هههههههههههههههههه

انا قيمتك قبل كدة مش هينفع تانى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صدقت يا رجل ....*
> *فأنا ضعيف أمام ( نون النسوة ) بكافة أشكال أعرابها *



* ههههههههههههه
يا رايق انت :mus25: 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> *لو كل اللي وراهم مزاكره قاموا الموضع هيقفل
> هههههههههههههههههه
> في حاجه غريبه جدا بتحصل معايا في الامتحانات
> تلاقيني حبيت النت جدا اكتر من اللازم
> ...



المنتدى كله هيتقفل ههههههههههه

لا متقلقش دى اعراض طبيعية جدا

وتحس انك خدوووم اوى اى حد فى البيت عايز حاجة تعملهاله تجيبهاله ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما اقصدشى ...أنتى زعلتى ...؟*
> *ولكُن فى "شادية" أسوة حسنة ...*
> *تشاور لى عشان أنزل أقابلك..( تيراررا)*
> *ياخى بُعدك ..بيتنا ما هو جنبك ...( رارار تى )*


*هههههههههههههههههه
لا الحي لانا فيه... حريمي*:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> المنتدى كله هيتقفل ههههههههههه
> 
> لا متقلقش دى اعراض طبيعية جدا
> 
> وتحس انك خدوووم اوى اى حد فى البيت عايز حاجة تعملهاله تجيبهاله ههههههههههههههههه



* عرفتي منين ؟ :smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> انا قيمتك قبل كدة مش هينفع تانى ​


ومن غير تقييم يا حبيبى ...كفاية انك تقرانى *ده لوحده تقييم عندى..*وشكرا على تقييمك السابق ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا الحي لانا فيه... حريمي*:smile01


*أية ده أزاى ؟؟؟*
*مافيش رجالة فى حارتكم ؟؟؟*
*أدينى العنوان ..ومن الغد سأكون أول المعزلين ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> * عرفتي منين ؟ :smile01*



طبعا الكلام ده مبيحصلش معايا

انا بس بستنتج اللى ممكن يحصل هههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ومن غير تقييم يا حبيبى ...كفاية انك تقرانى *ده لوحده تقييم عندى..*وشكرا على تقييمك السابق ...




ههههههههههه

انا اختك يا عبود 

مش اخوك هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية ده أزاى ؟؟؟*
> *مافيش رجالة فى حارتكم ؟؟؟*
> *أدينى العنوان ..ومن الغد سأكون أول المعزلين ...*



*انا هديلك 
اول ما تخرج من باب المنتدي 
امشي علي طول علي طول 
لحد ما تلاجي عماره 
ملكش دعوه بيها 
وكمل طوالي لحد ما تلاقي شجره تين 
استني هناك لما تطرح بلح  :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا الكلام ده مبيحصلش معايا
> 
> انا بس بستنتج اللى ممكن يحصل هههههههههههه



* ايوه منا واخد بالي 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> انا اختك يا عبود ​
> 
> مش اخوك هههههههههه​


*عيب عليك ياعبود ماتشوفش العلامة الفوشيا اللى على جنب..*
*وبتقول ضعيف أمام ( نون النسوة ) ...*
*أتكشفت يامنيل ...*
*أعتذر بشدة وألحاح ...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*لأ بقى كفاية كدة 

انا هلكت من الضحك *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيب عليك ياعبود ماتشوفش العلامة الفوشيا اللى على جنب..*
> *وبتقول ضعيف أمام ( نون النسوة ) ...*
> *أتكشفت يامنيل ...*
> *أعتذر بشدة وألحاح ...*




ههههههههههه

عبود طلع نظرة هو اللى ضعيف ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> عبود طلع نظرة هو اللى ضعيف ​


بيسموها فى علم المنتدياتولوجيا ...
*أشتباه فى حصوة مع ثنى الجذع لأسفل ..*
وينثنى الجذع لأسفل أحتراماً للملكة هيلانة ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> بيسموها فى علم المنتدياتولوجيا ...
> *أشتباه فى حصوة مع ثنى الجذع لأسفل ..*
> وينثنى الجذع لأسفل أحتراماً للملكة هيلانة ...




هههههههه 

ميرسى يا عبود متحرمش منك ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب هااااااي عليكم  
موضوع حلو كتيييير عياد ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب هااااااي عليكم
> موضوع حلو كتيييير عياد ​



* هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
يا معلمتي اللغويه 
منوره الموضوع 
وبجد عاش من شافك 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
> يا معلمتي اللغويه
> منوره الموضوع
> وبجد عاش من شافك
> *​


أهلاااااااا يا أيها الطالب النجيب ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا عياد 
الموضوع منور باللي فيه ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ممممممممممممممممممممم   ,,,,,,,


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أهلاااااااا يا أيها الطالب النجيب ههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك يا عياد
> الموضوع منور باللي فيه ​



* ميغسي بالكوم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ممممممممممممممممممممم   ,,,,,,,



* خير يا حج ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

فينك يا عبود 

لية مش سامعة صوتك ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جالى تليفون ياجماعة لحظة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> جالى تليفون ياجماعة لحظة




* تــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــت

 محدش يفهم غلط
يعني تيك يور تايم :smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الأستاذ فريدى وصل ياجماعة ...أتفضل أستاذنا نورنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا عياد---- دايما تختار مواضيع حلوه كتير ---*
*اسجل فى كرسى المشاهده-- حين ان تأتى النفس للكلام--*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا عياد---- دايما تختار مواضيع حلوه كتير ---*
> *اسجل فى كرسى المشاهده-- حين ان تأتى النفس للكلام--*



* لالالالالالالالالالالا
نظام المشاهده ده مش هينف معانا 
القعده هنا بالمشاريب 
اقصد بالكلام 
اتفضلي شاركي 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا عياد---- دايما تختار مواضيع حلوه كتير ---*
> *اسجل فى كرسى المشاهده-- حين ان تأتى النفس للكلام--*


نفس أية يابنتى ؟؟
بسم الله معانا ..........


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *نظام المشاهده ده مش هينف معانا *
> *القعده هنا بالمشاريب *
> *اقصد بالكلام *
> *اتفضلي شاركي *​


أقولك ياعياد ...
أقف على باب الموضوع وأندهه عليه ...
تبة والعاشر تبة والعاشر .......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*اصل فلم تيتو شغال و الواحد بيعيط فى الاخر-- سبونى اندمج فى العياط شويه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اصل فلم تيتو شغال و الواحد بيعيط فى الاخر-- سبونى اندمج فى العياط شويه*


الراجل بيقولك الدخول بالمشاركة مش بالعياط ....
خيبة اية السودة اللى احنا فيها دى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أقولك ياعياد ...
> أقف على باب الموضوع وأندهه عليه ...
> تبة والعاشر تبة والعاشر .......



* فكره جامده اخر الشارع :smile01*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اصل فلم تيتو شغال و الواحد بيعيط فى الاخر-- سبونى اندمج فى العياط شويه*



* علي قناه ايه  ؟:ura1:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * علي قناه ايه  ؟:ura1:
> *​



الفيلم خلص وعيطنا خلاص يا عياد
تعالى المره الجايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الفيلم خلص وعيطنا خلاص يا عياد
> تعالى المره الجايه



*انا بصراحه انا مكنتش ناوي 
اعيط 
انا فرحان فيه 
الاخراج صور لنا قاتل وسفاح وحرامي 
بمظهر الملاك وخلانا حبيناه 
:gun::gun:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا بصراحه انا مكنتش ناوي
> اعيط
> انا فرحان فيه
> الاخراج صور لنا قاتل وسفاح وحرامي
> ...



صح
خلاص انا كمان فرحانه فيه:ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عندى اقتراح بعمل طلب لتثبيت الموضوع 
ونشوف طريقة نبقى نختصر بيها الصفحات أولا بأول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صح
> خلاص انا كمان فرحانه فيه:ura1:


*ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عندى اقتراح بعمل طلب لتثبيت الموضوع
> ونشوف طريقة نبقى نختصر بيها الصفحات أولا بأول



* اقترح لوحدك يا عمنا 
انا عملت اللي عليا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اقترح لوحدك يا عمنا *
> *انا عملت اللي عليا *​


هو كان موضوعى انا والا موضوعك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هو كان موضوعى انا والا موضوعك ؟؟؟؟



* لا موضوعي ولا موضوعك 
الموضوع ملك للجميع 
وباذن ربنا الموضوع هيفضل في الصداره وفي نشاط دائم 
يعني التثبيت مش عيفرق كتير ومش ميزه 
الغرض من الموضوع اننا نخرج الطاقه اللي جوانا 
مش اكتر 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عندى اقتراح بعمل طلب لتثبيت الموضوع
> ونشوف طريقة نبقى نختصر بيها الصفحات أولا بأول


*إقتراح رااائع.......بس إحنا فى مصر يا عبود..يعنى لو إقترحت فكره حلوه مش هتتقبل و محدش هيهتم بيها و مش بعيد تاخد على دماغك و ننقلب ضدك...و تبقى إنت اصلن إلى محلى الموضوع و تلاقى نفسك إنت إلى متهم بتوحيشه و تخريبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لو عندك إقتراح حلو كدا و مفيد إبقا إقترحو لنفسك او ليا على الخاص  بدل ما* :banned:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صح
> خلاص انا كمان فرحانه فيه:ura1:


* و ده اسميه إه بقا ده يا لو سينتو؟؟تعيطو اعيط معاكم تتحكو بردو معاكم ههههههههههههههههههه و لو صعب علينا يصعب عليكى و لو فرحنين فيه تفرحى إنت كمان!!!.*
*يعنى مش وحش بردو أهى مشاركه فى الاحاسيس النابعه من الهاريز....*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ظهر الخير يا جماعة

يللا مين صاحى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

صاحى أية ده زمانهم فى الأمتحانات ......


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

انا صاحي 
بس واقف في طابور بطول شارع الهرم


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> صاحى أية ده زمانهم فى الأمتحانات ......



عامل ايه يا استاذ عبود ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> انا صاحي
> بس واقف في طابور بطول شارع الهرم



ااااه انا حققت الرقم القياسى فى الانتخابات والاعادة

مكملتش دقيقتين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مهي البنات بتدخل علي طول الله يسهل لكم


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحمد الله 
أخيرا وصلت لاخــــــــــــــــر صفحة
بجد مشوار طويل وصعب قوى
استنوا اخد نفسى واريح شوية
وبعدين نتكلم
:heat::heat::heat:
:941hf::941hf::941hf:
:8_5_19:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> مهي البنات بتدخل علي طول الله يسهل لكم



يا دى النق هههههههههههه

شكلى مش هعرف انتخب تانى فى حياتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههه
منوره يا حاجه
هات لها كرسي يبني


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> *الحمد الله
> أخيرا وصلت لاخــــــــــــــــر صفحة
> بجد مشوار طويل وصعب قوى
> استنوا اخد نفسى واريح شوية
> ...



منورة يا ستار

يلا بسرعة بسرعة

قوليلى كل اخبارك وعاملة ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ده حقد بس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عامل ايه يا استاذ عبود ؟


منيييييييييييييييييح
لو زمالكاوية ما تدخليش هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3057276#post3057276


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا صاحي
> بس واقف في طابور بطول شارع الهرم


كفاية عليك زنقة المرور ...وبلاش ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3057276#post3057276


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> ده حقد بس



بسيطة بسيطة ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> منيييييييييييييييييح
> لو زمالكاوية ما تدخليش هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...76#post3057276



ايه ده انت متعرفش ؟؟

انا زملكاوية اصيلة ههههههههههه

هدخل اشوف ايه ده ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *الحمد الله *​
> *أخيرا وصلت لاخــــــــــــــــر صفحة*
> *بجد مشوار طويل وصعب قوى*
> *استنوا اخد نفسى واريح شوية*
> ...


*حمد لله بس ....*
*بالسلامة يعنى ...*
*اللى يدخل موضوعنا هنا يجيب م الآخر لغاية مانلاقى حل لتراكم الصفحات دى ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ده كان ردى :-


هههههههههههه

الزمالك بأمجادة مش بتشيرتاته

يلبس زى ما يلبس هيفضل مدرسة ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده كان ردى :-
> 
> 
> هههههههههههه
> ...


أمجاد ميييييين ....
الحمد لله الذى عافانا من الهلال والنجمة 
دى كانت هتبقى فضيحة بجلال ...يعنى حسن شحاتة يقول لشيكابلا ...( واد يادقدق ) أجرى ياواد هات لك جونين من عند عمك (جوزية والنجمة ) ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> أمجاد ميييييين ....
> الحمد لله الذى عافانا من الهلال والنجمة
> دى كانت هتبقى فضيحة بجلال ...يعنى حسن شحاتة يقول لشيكابلا ...( واد  يادقدق ) أجرى ياواد هات لك جونين من عند عمك (جوزية والنجمة ) ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه الحمد لله كتير

طبعا امجاااد انت تحكم على حد من اخر 15 سنة فى تاريخه وتسيب باقى تاريخه مينفعش


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> هههههه
> منوره يا حاجه
> هات لها كرسي يبني


لآ انا عايزة كوكا كولا
:beee:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

فلتحيا الاهلي


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

انا رايحه اعمل بطاطس محمره يا جدعان 30:30:
ادعولى اطلع بالسلامه من المطبخ :smil13:​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حمد لله بس ....*
> *بالسلامة يعنى ...*
> *اللى يدخل موضوعنا هنا يجيب م الآخر لغاية مانلاقى حل لتراكم الصفحات دى ...*


*بعد كل المشوار ده
تقولى جيبى من الاخر
طيب هات ثمن المواصلات*
لو سمحت
:ranting:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> لآ انا عايزة كوكا كولا
> :beee:
> ​



بيوزعوا في الموضوع
اللي جنبنا
ال كولا ال
دي رجس من عمل الشيطان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا رايحه اعمل بطاطس محمره يا جدعان 30:30:
> ادعولى اطلع بالسلامه من المطبخ :smil13:​



اله معك


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> بيوزعوا في الموضوع
> اللي جنبنا
> ال كولا ال
> دي رجس من عمل الشيطان


:crying::crying::crying:
:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> انا رايحه اعمل بطاطس محمره يا جدعان 30:30:
> ادعولى اطلع بالسلامه من المطبخ :smil13:​



هههههههههه ربنا معاكى

دى اكلتى الصيامى المفضلة هاتيلى معاكى حبة


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> اله معك



سوكلان :new2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا معاكى
> 
> دى اكلتى الصيامى المفضلة هاتيلى معاكى حبة



هههههههه من عنيا
بس لما تتحمر :smil12:
يلا ربنا يستر وماتطلعش بنى زى كل مره
مش هى المفروض تكون لونها اصفر :t9:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> سوكلان :new2:



العفش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جوعتونا ع المسا ...
اروح اتغدى وارجع لكم ياشباب


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> هههههههه من عنيا
> بس لما تتحمر :smil12:
> يلا ربنا يستر وماتطلعش بنى زى كل مره
> مش هى المفروض تكون لونها اصفر :t9:



اه المفروض انها صفرا 

منعرفش بقى انتى بتعمليها بنى استايل جديد هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الحقني يا ناس
من الساعه ٢:٤٥
وانا متحرك من شبرا
لسه موصلتش العمرانيه
الطريق عمره ما وقف كده


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

وهو الطبيعى بينهم كام ساعة ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

٢٠‏ دقيقه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> ٢٠‏ دقيقه



يعنى تأخير بسيط مفيش مشكلة هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليه كل التاخير ده؟  الانتخبات؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحمد لله  الحمد لله *
*اشكرك يا رب *
*اانا في بيتنا وعلي جهازي *
*انا مش مسدس نفسي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ليه كل التاخير ده؟  الانتخبات؟؟*



* هي بغباوتها :new2:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*يلا هى علقه--- بدون نتيجه-- انا وقفت 6 سعات لما ورمت--- يا ريت بنتيجه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يلا هى علقه--- بدون نتيجه-- انا وقفت 6 سعات لما ورمت--- يا ريت بنتيجه*



*انا لسه منتخبتش 
المفروض اني خلصت شغل علي الساعه 2
وكنت مروح ااركن العربيه واسيب الشنطه 
وابداء عمليه الكفاح للانتخاب 
بس الزحمه عطلتني 
هضطر اروح بكره
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا عم اوعى تروح اول يوم--اول يوم ده لبس--- تانى يوم احسن هتخلص بسرعه-- اول يوم الحماسه واخده الناس --فالكل بينزل--*
*اديك اتلطعت اول يوم  و لسا تانى يوم ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو انت اتصدمت و لا إه؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
لا انا كنت بتغدي 
فعلا اول يوم كان زحمه جدا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أية اللى حصل بقى ؟
أحكوا م الأول لو سمحتم ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شايف ناس أتغدت وناس أنتخبت وناس أمتحنت وناس نامت ؟؟
فين الأعضاء ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*تيجوا نعمل مسابقه بدل القعده دي ؟

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسابقه إه؟؟ من الى يخنق التانى الاول هههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

نعمل لية لآ ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكلى كسبت ههههههههههههه خنقتكم بسرعه و سبتم الموضوع ههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو انتم بتعملو الامضاء ازاى؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مسابقه إه؟؟ من الى يخنق التانى الاول هههههههههههه*




* لا هسائل اسئله دينيه 
واليل هيوصل لخمس نقط الاول يبقي كسب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*السؤال الاول :
ما معني اسم مرقس ؟ وهل له اسم اخر ؟ وما هو ؟
وما معناه ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *لا هسائل اسئله دينيه *
> *واليل هيوصل لخمس نقط الاول يبقي كسب *​


فى الأسلاميات بقى ماعنديش مانع ...
أكتســـــــــــــــاح من الأول ...هههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخ عبود 
معنديش مانع تستعين بصديقنا جوجل 
في النهايه هتستفاد بردوا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو انتم بتعملو الامضاء ازاى؟؟*



*كيفية وضع صورة في التوقيع(للاعضاء الجدد)
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فى الأسلاميات بقى ماعنديش مانع ...
> أكتســـــــــــــــاح من الأول ...هههههه


*و انا معاك  ههههههههههههه بس ممكن فى الجاهليات -- إه الاحراج ده-- هو يسئل الاسئله الى عارف إجابتها علشان يكسب---ده غش ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *السؤال الاول :*​
> *ما معني اسم مرقس ؟ وهل له اسم اخر ؟ وما هو ؟*
> *وما معناه ؟*​


*طيب يلا اسئل و يعديها جاوب علطول و احنا هنغش الاحابه هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب يلا اسئل و يعديها جاوب علطول و احنا هنغش الاحابه هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههه 
ناصحه :smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*محدش ناوي يجاوب ولا ايه ؟

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*جوجل مش بيفتح -- اعمل إه و عبود هرب ---------- و سابنى فى ساحت الحرب على الجابها احارب لوحدى هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *كيفية وضع صورة في التوقيع(للاعضاء الجدد)*​


اشكرك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اخ عبود *​
> *معنديش مانع تستعين بصديقنا جوجل *
> *في النهايه هتستفاد بردوا *​


* ما أنا هتابع معاكم...بس مافيش زباين النهاردة *
*انت فقدت تأثيرك والا اية ؟؟*


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> شايف ناس أتغدت وناس أنتخبت وناس أمتحنت وناس نامت ؟؟
> فين الأعضاء ؟؟


*انا حاضر عن المتهمين
يا افندم*
:t13:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ما أنا هتابع معاكم...بس مافيش زباين النهاردة *
> *انت فقدت تأثيرك والا اية ؟؟*



* اعتقد كده والله اعلم 
اننهم يا هربوا يا هربوا 
اختيار من التلاته مش فاكر بصراحه :t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*حد هيجاوب ولا الغي المسابقه :ranting:*​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *السؤال الاول :
> ما معني اسم مرقس ؟ وهل له اسم اخر ؟ وما هو ؟
> وما معناه ؟
> 
> *​


*اسم مرقص معناه مطرقة
فقد كان مطرقة لعبادة الاصنام
الاسم الثانى يوحنا
معناه الله حنان
وورد الاسمان فى اعمال*
12:12
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكلك كدا مش عارف الاجابه--- انا موكله تاسونى ----قومى بالواجب---


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *اسم مرقص معناه مطرقة
> فقد كان مطرقة لعبادة الاصنام
> الاسم الثانى يوحنا
> معناه الله حنان
> ...



*واخيرا معانا فائز بالسؤال الاول *
*ونقول 111111111111111111111*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*السؤال الثاني 
اذكر صاحب كلا من الالقاب الاتيه ؟
المقطع 
الضرير
القصير 
البسيط
ضد العالم 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ايوا  كدا صح هههههههههههههههه مجهودى مش راح هدر---النتايج بانت اهى-- بتزاكر كويس-- كدا تزاكرى من ورانا يا ستار هههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> شكلك كدا مش عارف الاجابه--- انا موكله تاسونى ----قومى بالواجب---



ده انا غلبااااااااان


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت لو مسابقات عامة يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*اممممممممممممممم
نمشيها مسابقات عامه 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*متي تم تأسيس جامعه الدول العربيه ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *انا حاضر عن المتهمين*
> *يا افندم*
> :t13:​


*ايو ةكده يارافعة راسنا ...خشى ع السؤال اللى بعده ...لأن أنا عندى سؤال بس لما تخلصوا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *متي تم تأسيس جامعه الدول العربيه ؟*​


أسلاميات دى ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> *متي تم تأسيس جامعه الدول العربيه ؟*



لا اله الا المسيح

اقصد حاجات ترفيهية كده نكت فوازير مش جامعة الدول العربية هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أسلاميات دى ؟



:a82::a82:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا احتارت معاكم 
اللي هيقول الاسماء السابقه ليا في المنتدي هيبقي كسب 
وبكده تنتهي المسابقه 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> :a82::a82:​


ياعم دماغك ...
خلاص 1945
ينفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الاسد المرقسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياعم دماغك ...
> خلاص 1945
> ينفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



* ينفع يا حج 
بس كان هيبقي افضل لو قولت
 22 مارس 1945
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييهههههههههه اخيرا سوئال سهل  و كسبت ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاسد المرقسى



* انا كان ليا 5 اسماء قبل الاسم الحالي ده :smil12:
 وبعدين كان الاسد المرقصي :dance:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييهههههههههه اخيرا سوئال سهل  و كسبت ههههههههههههه*



* يؤسفني اقول لم ينجح احد  :banned:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*بس انا من ساعت ما دخلت مش شوفت غير اخر اسم---اجيب الباقى منيييين !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس انا من ساعت ما دخلت مش شوفت غير اخر اسم---اجيب الباقى منيييين !!*



* ابحث مع الشرطه :yahoo:
*​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ايو ةكده يارافعة راسنا ...خشى ع السؤال اللى بعده ...لأن أنا عندى سؤال بس لما تخلصوا *



ماشى فين السؤال
!!!!!!!!!!:yahoo:
​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايوا  كدا صح هههههههههههههههه مجهودى مش راح هدر---النتايج بانت اهى-- بتزاكر كويس-- كدا تزاكرى من ورانا يا ستار هههههههههههه*


انا مش بذاكر
:t13:
انا بغش بس
:yahoo:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *22 مارس 1945*


22 مارس 1945 ...(!!)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> انا مش بذاكر
> :t13:
> انا بغش بس
> :yahoo:​


*الأعتراف بالحق " فضيلة " ...*
*وأحياناً بتكون " عنايات " ...حسب القعدة ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> 22 مارس 1945 ...(!!)



* تمام يا برنس البرانيس 
فيين بقي سؤالك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*سؤالى عن الصيام ...*
*فيه حد مسيحى هنا ؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤالى عن الصيام ...*
> *فيه حد مسيحى هنا ؟؟*​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اامر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*, ‏*الملكة العراقية*+, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*حبو اعدائكم*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+ 		 	 	        
* والله منورين يا جماعه 
وبشكر تواجدكم الدائم *​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> *انا احتارت معاكم
> اللي هيقول الاسماء السابقه ليا في المنتدي هيبقي كسب
> وبكده تنتهي المسابقه *​



عياد

ملاك فاقد الامل

الاسد المرقصى ( كان منه اتنين تقريبا الاسد المرقسى او اسد مرقصى كده )

كوبتك ليون


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 1)                                         ‏*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*, ‏*الملكة العراقية*+, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*حبو اعدائكم*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+
> * والله منورين يا جماعه
> وبشكر تواجدكم الدائم *​


وهو انا مش محسوبة 
:beee:
لا من الاعضاء ولا الزوار
:a82:
اما انا ابقى مين
:smi200:
انا بنت مين

:crying:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عياد
> 
> ملاك فاقد الامل
> 
> ...



 اخيررررررررررا 
بس في اسماء ناقصه بردوا  :smil12:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

فيه أعضاء كثيرين ارسلوا لى بميعاد الصوم وبالفعل بدات ...
لكن اليوم الصبح وبما أنى باعز البيض المقلى قوى وهو كمان بيميل ناحيتى ( أحساسى يعنى خاصة لما أقليه عيون ) ...
قليت بيضتين على توستتين محمصين وبالشوكة والسكينة وأدى ..
النظام اية بقى ؟؟؟ ..أعمل أزاى يعنى ؟ ..أكمل عادى والا ؟؟؟
آآآآآآآآآآآآه نسيت أقول ...
أنى ضربت بعدها "سنشين" فينو مربة بالقشطة ( فيما أعتقد أنها مربة فراولة ) .... 
أنا باتكلم جد ...أية النظام بعد اللى أنا عملته ده ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> اخيررررررررررا
> بس في اسماء ناقصه بردوا  :smil12:



مشيها كده ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> وهو انا مش محسوبة
> :beee:
> لا من الاعضاء ولا الزوار
> :a82:
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
حظك انك مكنتيش موجوده في الوقت ده


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*, ‏*الملكة العراقية*+, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*حبو اعدائكم*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+
> * والله منورين يا جماعه
> وبشكر تواجدكم الدائم *



منورررررين كلكم

امال محدش بيرغى ليه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فيه أعضاء كثيرين ارسلوا لى بميعاد الصوم وبالفعل بدات ...
> لكن اليوم الصبح وبما أنى باعز البيض المقلى قوى وهو كمان بيميل ناحيتى ( أحساسى يعنى خاصة لما أقليه عيون ) ...
> قليت بيضتين على توستتين محمصين وبالشوكة والسكينة وأدى ..
> النظام اية بقى ؟؟؟ ..أعمل أزاى يعنى ؟ ..أكمل عادى والا ؟؟؟
> ...




* بص يا حبيبي 
اولا الصوم مش اكل وشرب 
الصوم افعال وصلاه وتقرب من ربنا 

انت كده بالمعني الفعلي فطرت 
وممكن تستأنف صومك مره تاني بعد 12 ساعه عادي جدا 
بس الاهم انك تكون حاسس بالصوم اكتر ما تنفذه حرفيا 

دي وجه نظري اكيد في حد هيفيدك افضل مني بكتير 
افضل انك تراسل حد من الاساتذه الكبار بتوع قسم الحوار 
وانا برشح استاذ صوت صارخ 
هيفيدك جدا 
*​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اهو
:dance:انا اهو
:dance:
انا اهو:dance:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررين كلكم
> 
> امال محدش بيرغى ليه ؟؟



* انا عارفه يخيتي :t32:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب .......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*, ‏*الملكة العراقية*+, ‏*candy shop*+, ‏*staregypt*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*


منورين يا رداله 
عشان ستار متزعلش ​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فيه أعضاء كثيرين ارسلوا لى بميعاد الصوم وبالفعل بدات ...
> لكن اليوم الصبح وبما أنى باعز البيض المقلى قوى وهو كمان بيميل ناحيتى ( أحساسى يعنى خاصة لما أقليه عيون ) ...
> قليت بيضتين على توستتين محمصين وبالشوكة والسكينة وأدى ..
> النظام اية بقى ؟؟؟ ..أعمل أزاى يعنى ؟ ..أكمل عادى والا ؟؟؟
> ...


اظن لو انت عملت كدا بدون قصد
يبقى كمل صيامك عادى
لكن 
لو انت كان نفسك فى الاكله دى وقمت 
وعملت الواجب الجامد ده 
يبقى لازم تعترف 
وتبقى تكمل صيامك
بس انا هاشوفلك فتوة تنفعك فى الموضوع ده
olling:
​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 1)                                         ‏*+|+ Coptic Lion +|+*, ‏*الملكة العراقية*+, ‏*candy shop*+, ‏*staregypt*+, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*
> 
> 
> منورين يا رداله
> عشان ستار متزعلش ​


30:30:30::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::big32::big32::big32:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> اظن لو انت عملت كدا بدون قصد
> يبقى كمل صيامك عادى
> لكن
> لو انت كان نفسك فى الاكله دى وقمت
> ...


لأ مش نفسى فى الأكلة دى ...
أنا عملتها توماتيكى يعنى ...بدون تفكير ( حالة تعود ) ليس الا
يعنى زى الأنسان الآلى كده لما يصحى م النوم ...عندى طقوس محددة حتى ولو مغمض عينى ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فيه أعضاء كثيرين ارسلوا لى بميعاد الصوم وبالفعل بدات ...
> لكن اليوم الصبح وبما أنى باعز البيض المقلى قوى وهو كمان بيميل ناحيتى ( أحساسى يعنى خاصة لما أقليه عيون ) ...
> قليت بيضتين على توستتين محمصين وبالشوكة والسكينة وأدى ..
> النظام اية بقى ؟؟؟ ..أعمل أزاى يعنى ؟ ..أكمل عادى والا ؟؟؟
> ...


*يخرب عقلق بيض عون اااااااااااااااااااااه هو كمان بيميل نحيتى هههههههههههه*
* النظام انك تقوم تعملى بيضتين اتعشا بيهم هههههههههههههههههههه*
* بس--مش مصيبه--- هو الصيام ده عامل ذى تدريب على التحكم فى الشهوات-- نخيت قدام بيضه يا حلو هههههههههههههه *
*مش مهم صلى و إطلب من الرب أنه يساعدك تكمل و بساعدك تنتصر على الشهوه--- ده تدريب-- الرب يساعدك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب .......*



* شرير :smil12:
*​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

هو لو البيض مقلى فى زيت يبقى صيامى
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو الصيام ده عامل ذى تدريب على التحكم فى الشهوات-- نخيت قدام بيضه يا حلو هههههههههههههه *
> *مش مهم صلى و إطلب من الرب أنه يساعدك تكمل و بساعدك تنتصر على الشهوه--- ده تدريب-- الرب يساعدك*


شهوات أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا أمة باقولك بيضة ...أمال لو كنت ضربت لى وزة بقى ؟
ساعتها آه عندك حق تقولى الشيطان وزنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> هو لو البيض مقلى فى زيت يبقى صيامى
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


*ايوا   و ممكن فى سمنه النخله-- اتغمس فى نبات اهو*
* :t33:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> شهوات أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا أمة باقولك بيضة ...أمال لو كنت ضربت لى وزة بقى ؟
> ساعتها آه عندك حق تقولى الشيطان وزنى



* مش مقصدو بالشهوات هنا حاجه وحشه 
بس الصيام بحد ذاته حاله تقشف وحزن 
لان الصيام في المسيحيه بيرمز للحزن 
حتي لو كان اشتهائك ده لنوع من الاكل الصيامي 
بيكون مش صح 


وعلي فكره البيض لو اتعمل بزيت بردوا يبقي فطاري 
اختنا بتهزر معاك 
*​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايوا   و ممكن فى سمنه النخله-- اتغمس فى نبات اهو*
> * :t33:*


معايا على الخط
:yahoo::dance::yahoo:


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * مش مقصدو بالشهوات هنا حاجه وحشه
> بس الصيام بحد ذاته حاله تقشف وحزن
> لان الصيام في المسيحيه بيرمز للحزن
> حتي لو كان اشتهائك ده لنوع من الاكل الصيامي
> ...


انا بهزر
:yahoo:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> شهوات أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا أمة باقولك بيضة ...أمال لو كنت ضربت لى وزة بقى ؟
> ساعتها آه عندك حق تقولى الشيطان وزنى


أنت بتستقل بالبيضه!! طب لو كانت سامرا كان هيحصل إه-؟؟-----
مش كنت عارفا انه لا أراديا---- افتكرتك كان نفسك فيها اوى فرحت و اكلتها-- مش اكتر-------


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *مش مقصدو بالشهوات هنا حاجه وحشه *
> *بس الصيام بحد ذاته حاله تقشف وحزن *
> *لان الصيام في المسيحيه بيرمز للحزن *
> *حتي لو كان اشتهائك ده لنوع من الاكل الصيامي *
> ...


لأ ما أنا عارف طبعاًهى قصدها أية ...
دى كان تحتة رخامة منى عليها ليس الا ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنت بتستقل بالبيضه!! طب لو كانت سامرا كان *هيحصب* إه------


 كنت هعملها عصير "حصب" ......
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> كنت هعملها عصير "حصب" ......
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


دا غير عصير القصب
:spor22:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> دا غير عصير القصب
> :spor22:


الأتنين شقايق ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايوا و ممكن فى سمنه النخله-- اتغمس فى نبات اهو*
> *:t33:*


 عملتى توقيع وألا لسة ؟؟
عايزة مساعدة ؟


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> الأتنين شقايق ...


الاثنين شقايق بالرضاعة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لأ ما أنا عارف طبعاًهى قصدها أية ...
> دى كان تحتة رخامة منى عليها ليس الا ...


* و ليه رخامه بس--- مش عايزنى فى الموضوع قول بدل ما تعد ترخم و تتريق------*
* علشان اغلس عليك و ممشيش:beee:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عملتى توقيع وألا لسة ؟؟
> عايزة مساعدة ؟


*لاء لسه----- لا مش عايزه*:spor22:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> الاثنين شقايق بالرضاعة


 لو سبع (كوبايات) مشبعات
يجوز أن يكونوا أخوان فى الرضاعة ويحق لهما الأختلاط فى (الشفشق) ...
أما إن كان أقل من سبعة أكواب فلا يجوز لهما ألا فى حالة عدم وجود الشفشق ذات نفسه أو تم أستبداله "بالسطل" ..
*هذا والله أعلم ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لاء لسه----- لا مش عايزه*:spor22:


لسة والا مش عايزة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لو سبع (كوبايات) مشبعات
> يجوز أن يكونوا أخوان فى الرضاعة ويحق لهما الأختلاط فى (الشفشق) ...
> أما إن كان أقل من سبعة أكواب فلا يجوز لهما ألا فى حالة عدم وجود الشفشق ذات نفسه أو تم أستبداله "بالسطل" ..
> *هذا والله أعلم ....*


شكرا حضره المفتى
هم مش محتاجين لمحرم
ما نجيلكش فى حاجة وحشة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*



عملتى توقيع وألا لسة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لسه*



> *عايزة مساعدة ؟ *



*لا مش عايزه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> شكرا حضره المفتى
> هم مش محتاجين لمحرم
> *ما نجيلكش فى حاجة وحشة*


 *ولا فى حاجة تتشرب ؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*مساء الخير
الدردشه دى فيها منكر ولا نروح ندردش بره ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مساء الخير*
> *الدردشه دى فيها منكر ولا نروح ندردش بره ؟*


 لحد دلوقتى فيها عصير قصب ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لسه*
> *لا مش عايزه*


*أنتى زعلتى والا أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أخرج م الموضوع ولا ارجعشى تانى .......*
* بس حق المواصلات وأنا أمشى *


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لحد دلوقتى فيها عصير قصب ...



*اوعى يكون من عند عفيفى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اوعى يكون من عند عفيفى ؟*


*أعتقد فرغلى ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى زعلتى والا أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أخرج م الموضوع ولا ارجعشى تانى .......*
> *بس حق المواصلات وأنا أمشى *


و دى تيجى بردو ---تمشى و تسيب البطل يشرب عصير لوحده----
امال مين هيرخم على المعازيم---
خد حق المواصلات اهى:t32::spor22:
حاجه بسيطه-- خلى الباقى


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعتقد فرغلى ...*


*نو ، فرغلى فى المهندسين ومعندوش عصير قصب
عفيفى  تخصص قصب بس :d*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و دى تيجى بردو ---تمشى و تسيب البطل يشرب عصير لوحده----
> امال مين هيرخم على المعازيم---
> خد حق المواصلات اهى:t32::spor22:
> حاجه بسيطه-- خلى الباقى



*مليش فى العصير متقلقيش :d*


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بمناسبة عصير القصب خدوا
دى منى

 عصير القصب 








قال خبير  غذائي مصري إن تناول شراب  عصير القصب، المشروب الشعبي الأكثر قبولا بين  المصريين لا يعالج الاكتئاب  فقط بل والنحافة أيضا، ويقوي العظام وينشط  الكبد ويقاوم الإمساك..
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*سوري يا جماعه 
نزلت بسرعه ملحقتش اكتب 
اخويا كان تعبان علي الشارع 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *سوري يا جماعه *​
> *نزلت بسرعه ملحقتش اكتب *
> *اخويا كان تعبان علي الشارع *​


*تعبان على الشارع--- مش فاهما تعبان عليه اذاى؟؟ تقصد فى الشارع؟؟ طب و هو كيفه دلوقتى؟؟ احسن؟*


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *سوري يا جماعه
> نزلت بسرعه ملحقتش اكتب
> اخويا كان تعبان علي الشارع
> *​


سلامتة الف سلامة
ابقى طمنى عليه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تعبان على الشارع--- مش فاهما تعبان عليه اذاى؟؟ تقصد فى الشارع؟؟ طب و هو كيفه دلوقتى؟؟ احسن؟*



* هو بيشتغل في مصنع في مدينه السادات 
تعب انهارده في الشغل 
والتاكسي نزله علي الشارع علشان شارعنا بيتسفلت 
اتصل بيا وقالي انا علي الشارع تعبان 
مفهمتش في ايه 
نزلت جري 
وانا لابس نص كم 
رجعت متجمد 

بس هو الحمد لله دلوقتي احسن 
نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هو بيشتغل في مصنع في مدينه السادات *
> *تعب انهارده في الشغل *
> *والتاكسي نزله علي الشارع علشان شارعنا بيتسفلت *
> *اتصل بيا وقالي انا علي الشارع تعبان *
> ...


قلقتنا فيه أية ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> قلقتنا فيه أية ؟؟



* مفيش قلق 
نشكر ربنا حاجه بسيطه 
ارهاق زياده 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *مفيش قلق *
> *نشكر ربنا حاجه بسيطه *
> *ارهاق زياده *​


الشكر لله ...
هم الجماعة راحوا فين ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> الشكر لله ...
> هم الجماعة راحوا فين ؟؟



* مش عارف 
من ساعه ما رجعت 
وانا حاسس بهروب جماعي من الموضوع 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * هو بيشتغل في مصنع في مدينه السادات
> تعب انهارده في الشغل
> والتاكسي نزله علي الشارع علشان شارعنا بيتسفلت
> اتصل بيا وقالي انا علي الشارع تعبان
> ...




الف مليون سلامة على اخوك 

من إرهاق العمل 

والف مليون سلامة عليك من التجميد .

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا لاذم تهتم ----إه سبب التعب؟؟ يعنى شوفو ضغطه ---اسئله كان حاسس بئيه--*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ايوا هروب اسلك جيت و جبت الساقعا معاك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الف مليون سلامة على اخوك
> 
> من إرهاق العمل
> 
> ...



* الله يسلمك ا هيلانه *


*بالمناسبه انا مستنيكي من بدري 

http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/nokia/#active
من هنا حددي نوع الموبيل بتاعك 
ونزلي البرنامج 
ومنه هتقدري تدخلي المنتدي وتشاركي من الموبيل :yahoo:
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * مش عارف
> من ساعه ما رجعت
> وانا حاسس بهروب جماعي من الموضوع
> *​






ليه بس كدة منا عمالة اقرى كلامكم 

من الصبح اهو ...ومبسوطة منكم 

و عايزة اقيمكم كلكم 

ياله كملوا 

وانا متابعة الموضوع ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لا لاذم تهتم ----إه سبب التعب؟؟ يعنى شوفو ضغطه ---اسئله كان حاسس بئيه--*



* عدينا علي الصيدله *
*وكله تمام*
*هو ارهاق بس*
*ميرسي لاهتمامك :smil12:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لا لاذم تهتم ----إه سبب التعب؟؟ يعنى شوفو ضغطه ---اسئله كان حاسس بئيه--*



*رحمة الله على اللغة العربية التى أنتحرت على يداكى ....*
*واعربيتااااااااااااااااااه*
*والغتااااااااااااااااااااااه...*
*إسمها حاسس (( بأية )) *
*الهمزة على ألف من فوق خلتيها تنتحر لتحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ليه بس كدة منا عمالة اقرى كلامكم
> 
> من الصبح اهو ...ومبسوطة منكم
> 
> ...



* متقيمي يختي حد حايشك :yahoo:
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * الله يسلمك يا هيلانه *
> 
> 
> *بالمناسبه انا مستنيكي من بدري
> ...





شكراً يا عياد 

تعبتك معايا كتير ربنا يخليك ليا و متحرمش منك أبداً 

وانا هشوف كدة وابقى ارد عليك برضو 

عشان ابقى اشارك معاكم وانا فى الشغل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكراً يا عياد
> 
> تعبتك معايا كتير ربنا يخليك ليا و متحرمش منك أبداً
> 
> ...



:t33::t33:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * متقيمي يختي حد حايشك :yahoo:
> *​





مينفعش دلوقتى 

كمان شوية 
​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رحمة الله على اللغة العربية التى أنتحرت على يداكى ....*
> *واعربيتااااااااااااااااااه*
> *والغتااااااااااااااااااااااه...*
> *إسمها حاسس (( بأية )) *
> *الهمزة على ألف من فوق خلتيها تنتحر لتحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*




شاطر يا عبود

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رحمة الله على اللغة العربية التى أنتحرت على يداكى ....*
> *واعربيتااااااااااااااااااه*
> *والغتااااااااااااااااااااااه...*
> *إسمها حاسس (( بأية )) *
> *الهمزة على ألف من فوق خلتيها تنتحر لتحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*معلش بقا كل إلى يجى فى يدى لاذم ينتحر--- خلينى اشوف كدا انت فى يدى ولا لسه:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
*وقفه على نبره يعنى على ألف قصيره:beee:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شاطر يا عبود​
> 
> 
> بس الهمزة تحت كدة *بإية *​


*أن اقريتها فى الأول بيئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وبعدين قلت مش ممكن هى تقصد كدة طبعاً (!!!!!!)*
*والصح بتاعها بأية همزة مرفوعة على الألف ...*
*أما بإية من الهمزة على الأسفل بتتقال لما يكون الواحد (بيجز) على أسنانه أو حاجة تانية .....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3057756#post3057756

 دعايه موضوعيه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *معلش بقا كل إلى يجى فى يدى لاذم ينتحر--- خلينى اشوف كدا انت فى يدى ولا لسه:ranting::ranting::ranting:*
> *وقفه على نبره يعنى على ألف قصيره:beee:*


*طبعا أتحمستى لأن صاحبتك دخلت تدافع عنك ...*
*أنا مطنش وساكت م الصبح ومش عايز أصحح ...*
*كابيتو موسوكولايانى ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شاطر يا عبود​


*برااااافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  يا عبود تستاهل الدكتوراه*:t13::t13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كابيتو موسوكولايانى ؟*



*شتيمه مشفره دي يا كابتن ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أن اقريتها فى الأول بيئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وبعدين قلت مش ممكن هى تقصد كدة طبعاً (!!!!!!)*
> *والصح بتاعها بأية همزة مرفوعة على الألف ...*
> *أما بإية من الهمزة على الأسفل بتتقال لما يكون الواحد (بيجز) على أسنانه أو حاجة تانية .....*





أوك 

منا عشان كدة مسحت ((  بإية ))  من مشاركتى 

بس للأسف بعد ما انت اقتبستها ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3057756#post3057756*​
> 
> *دعايه موضوعيه *​


تصميمك فعلاً ؟!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أن اقريتها فى الأول بيئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وبعدين قلت مش ممكن هى تقصد كدة طبعاً (!!!!!!)*
> *والصح بتاعها بأية همزة مرفوعة على الألف ...*
> *أما بإية من الهمزة على الأسفل بتتقال لما يكون الواحد (بيجز) على أسنانه أو حاجة تانية .....*


* كلامى كان لعياد مالك  تفكر اقصد إه و مقصدش إه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أوك ​
> 
> منا عشان كدة مسحت (( بإية )) من مشاركتى ​
> 
> بس للأسف بعد ما انت اقتبستها ​


*أمسحها لو عايزة ؟*
*بس ارحم من (بئية) دى* 
ههههههه ...استنى دلوقتى هتدخل ترزع لى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كلامى كان لعياد مالك تفكر اقصد إه و مقصدش إه*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مش قلت لك هتدخل ترزع لى !!!!!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا أتحمستى لأن صاحبتك دخلت تدافع عنك ...*
> *أنا مطنش وساكت م الصبح ومش عايز أصحح ...*
> *كابيتو موسوكولايانى ؟*


*لا نون او كابيتو نينتى إه نون فوليو كابيرى دى تو نينتى-- فنيتو*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *شتيمه مشفره دي يا كابتن ؟*​


لأ ده طليانى ....بس تبع أسماعيل ياسين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لا نون او كابيتو نينتى إه نون فوليو كابيرى دى تو نينتى-- فنيتو*


*بتقولى عايزة عشر قزايز أية ؟؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أمسحها لو عايزة ؟*
> *بس ارحم من (بئية) دى*
> ههههههه ...استنى دلوقتى هتدخل ترزع لى




بلاش تمسحها انا باخد الامور ببساطة 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*عبود  القف دي 





هل ما زال عندك شك ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بلاش تمسحها انا باخد الامور ببساطة ​



*I know ...*


*يعنى أنا "لأ"*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عبود القف دي *​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*راااائعه يا عياد---- بس فى حاجه تحت على جمب موحشاها شويه-- لا بس بجد برافو عليك--*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عبود القف دي *​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ياعياد باشا ...من قال أننى أشك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كان مجرد سؤال ...وتسلم ايدك ( وألا بلاش تسلم دى ؟ )
لأن التصاميم التانية روعة فعلاً ...وموشكرين ع التصميم سأنقله عندى فى الفايلات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *راااائعه يا عياد---- بس فى حاجه تحت على جمب موحشاها شويه-- لا بس بجد برافو عليك--*




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش وحشه خالص 
انتي اليل بيتهيئلك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *راااائعه يا عياد---- بس فى حاجه تحت على جمب موحشاها شويه-- لا بس بجد برافو عليك--*


*جمب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه*
*جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرى ...........*
*جنب بالنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياعياد باشا ...من قال أننى أشك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كان مجرد سؤال ...وتسلم ايدك ( وألا بلاش تسلم دى ؟ )
> لأن التصاميم التانية روعة فعلاً ...*وموشكرين* ع التصميم سأنقله عندى فى الفايلات



* بالنسبه للناس اللي بتحب تشمت 
غلطه لغويه من مصحح اللغه العربيه 
عليه يا بنات 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يقدرني علي عمل الخير 



ميرسي يا غالي 
وقابل بقي اللي جايلك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بالنسبه للناس اللي بتحب تشمت *
> *غلطه لغويه من مصحح اللغه العربيه *
> *عليه يا بنات *
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 ومين قال ان ( *موشكرين*) غلطة لغوية ؟؟؟؟؟
دى تحية منى إلك باللغة المصرية العامية ...
ههههههههههه ...هتلقفنى لنون النسوة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ومين قال ان ( *موشكرين*) غلطة لغوية ؟؟؟؟؟
> دى تحية منى إلك باللغة المصرية العامية ...
> ههههههههههه ...هتلقفنى لنون النسوة ؟؟؟؟



* انا بالنسبه ليا مش مصري بقالي كتير 
لسه مغير جنسيه من صعيدي لمصري نص ونص 
بس الكلمه دي اول مره تعدي عليا بصراحه 
وبعدين مالها نون النسوه 
دول هيروقوك ويكرموك اخر كرم 
زي ما كرم مطاوع كده :t33:

 دا انت هتتشلوح 
متسالش عن ترجمه تتشلوح علشان مش عارف 
بس هي مش عيب :yahoo:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

فى ايه هنا​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ومين قال ان ( *موشكرين*) غلطة لغوية ؟؟؟؟؟
> دى تحية منى إلك باللغة المصرية العامية ...



ومادام ده كان رأيك على كلمة موشكرين ​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جمب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه*
> *جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرى ...........*
> *جنب بالنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*



يبقى بلاش تعترض على كلمة جمب ​عشان كلمة جمب كلمة عامية برضو 

و تبقى كدة النتيجة 1 / 0 لصالح البنات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> فى ايه هنا​




*في ناس بتحب بعض 
:yahoo::yahoo:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جمب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه*
> *جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرىجمبرى جمبرى جمبرى ...........*
> *جنب بالنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*


أستغفر الله إنتوا إزاي بتاكلوا الحاجات دي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *في ناس بتحب بعض
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> *​



طب كويس .. اطلع انا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أستغفر الله إنتوا إزاي بتاكلوا الحاجات دي ؟؟؟؟



* وسع يا جدع انت وهي 
وصلت استاذتي اللغويه 
هتكلمكم بالنحويه 
والترجمه اردنيه 
كله يقدم ليها تحيه
:yahoo::yahoo:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *في ناس بتحب بعض
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> *​


أستغفر الله هو في إييييييييه كله منكر هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طب كويس .. اطلع انا​



*وهو انت عندك حساسيه ضد الحب 
خليكا معانا منورنا يا حج 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هتكلمكم بالنحويه *
> *والترجمه اردنيه *
> *كله يقدم ليها تحيه*
> *:yahoo::yahoo:*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*منشووووووووووووف *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ومادام ده كان رأيك على كلمة موشكرين ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*يسلام عليكى يا هيلانا --- شكرا-- بس انا لو استمريت فى الكلام هنخسر :new2: هسكت و اتفرج بس*


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * وسع يا جدع انت وهي
> وصلت استاذتي اللغويه
> هتكلمكم بالنحويه
> والترجمه اردنيه
> ...


إحم إحم طيب قيااااااااااااااااام إحتراما للمعلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أستغفر الله إنتوا إزاي بتاكلوا الحاجات دي ؟؟؟؟


 يُقال أن المنكر منكران ...
منكر مقلى ومنكر مشوى والعياذ بالله ...
وهناك المنكر الصينية وان أجمع الفقهاء أن الصينية اقرب مسافة من تايوان ...
*هذا والله أعلم ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إحم إحم طيب قيااااااااااااااااام إحتراما للمعلم


"ميث" .."ميث" ...ممكن أثأل ثؤال ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إحم إحم طيب قيااااااااااااااااام إحتراما للمعلم



* قم للمعلم وفيه التبجيلا 
كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> "ميث" .."ميث" ...ممكن أثأل ثؤال ؟



* يا وجعتك المجندله 
دا انت نون النسوه هتقطعك علي الكلام ده 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> "ميث" .."ميث" ...ممكن أثأل ثؤال ؟


ماثي إثأل بث ثؤال واحت ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يسلام عليكى يا هيلانا --- شكرا-- بس انا لو استمريت فى الكلام هنخسر :new2: هسكت و اتفرج بس*


ياستى النتيجة 3/1 ....
بس دى نتيجة الزمالك والمقاولون 
ههههههههههههههه
مبروك يازمالكاوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يُقال أن المنكر منكران ...
> منكر مقلى ومنكر مشوى والعياذ بالله ...
> وهناك المنكر الصينية وان أجمع الفقهاء أن الصينية اقرب مسافة من تايوان ...
> *هذا والله أعلم ...*



* ويقال ايضا والعياز بالله 
انه يضاف عشب اخر لهذا المنكر ويسمي " الملوخيه " 
بس طعمه تحفه :yahoo:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * قم للمعلم وفيه التبجيلا
> كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا
> *​


صدق عياد العظيم :t13:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> صدق عياد العظيم :t13:​


*  اتتطلقين عليا عظيم 
وانا عبد لاعظم العظماء 
الذي ليس لعظمته انقضاء 
:new2::new2:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ماثي إثأل بث ثؤال واحت ههههههه


أنتى م الألدن ؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *  اتتطلقين عليا عظيم
> وانا عبد لاعظم العظماء
> الذي ليس لعظمته انقضاء
> :new2::new2:
> *​


يعني إيه هتقيم عليا الحد والإتنين والتلاتا :new2:


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنتى م الألدن ؟


بيقولوا هيك هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> يعني إيه هتقيم عليا الحد والإتنين والتلاتا :new2:



* خلينا في الجمعه علشان اجازه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> بيقولوا هيك هههههههههه



وهيك تيى فين ...؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا لوحدى فى الصفحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تصبحوا على خير جميعا وسعدنا برؤياكم ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

علي فين يا عمنا 
منت منور عندنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> علي فين يا عمنا
> منت منور عندنا


شايف الكل مشى ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> شايف الكل مشى ...



 اصل معاد نومهم جه :d


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مشيت كانت 17 صفحه
اجى الاقي 35 صفحه :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا مشيت كانت 17 صفحه
> اجى الاقي 35 صفحه :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​



ربنا يزيد وبارك


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> ربنا يزيد وبارك



هههههههههه
يارب ياخويا يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

انا جبت فون جديد
وحبيت ان اول مشاركه منه تكون في الموضوع ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو في ايه يا جدعان 
كله هيهتم بالشعر 
وينسي الدرشه ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههه

انا مبعرفش اقول شعر

ارغى احسن

عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> انا مبعرفش اقول شعر
> 
> ...



* نحمدوه 
ماشي الحالي 
انتي شو اخباراتك ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله شغااااااال


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*متابع*

*سيروا على بركة الله *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله شغااااااال



* يا رب دايما شغال 
باركيلي غيرت الموبيل 30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> * يا رب دايما شغال
> باركيلي غيرت الموبيل 30:
> *​



مبرووك

عقبالى ما اغيره انا كمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبرووك
> 
> عقبالى ما اغيره انا كمان




* يا رب يختي يا رب 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *متابع*​
> 
> 
> *سيروا على بركة الله *​


 *متابع وألا متابعة ؟؟؟*
*حيرتينى معاكى ؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متابع وألا متابعة ؟؟؟*
> *حيرتينى معاكى ؟؟*


 
ههههههههههههههه​ 
فى الحالة دى الكتابة بصفة المذكر تكسب 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> فى الحالة دى الكتابة بصفة المذكر تكسب​


*ههههههههههه*
*دخلت صفحة الملوخية ..........*
*قولى لى بجد أزاى نخلى الخلاط يلف لفتين أتنين بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## حسين دوكي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*يااااااه طلع عيني النهاردة عمال اكل من الصبح رز بلبن و اشرب بيبسي لحد ما اتنفخت فاضل شوية و هفرقع فاضي بئا النهاردة*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *دخلت صفحة الملوخية ..........*
> *قولى لى بجد أزاى نخلى الخلاط يلف لفتين أتنين بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

انت مراقبنى ولا إيه 

وبعدين انا كنت بطمن على الملوخية . بشوفها إتجمدت ولا لسه هههههههه

عشان تخلى الخلاط يلف لفتين بس 

لازم تشخط فيه قبل ما تضغط على زر التشغيل ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انت مراقبنى ولا إيه ​


أبداً ...اصلى ماكلتش م الصبح ...لقيت أسم الملوخية بيلعلعط قدامى ...ريقى جرى ...خاصة الصور اللى انتى حاطة عايزة رغيف وتتغمس من هنا ...
*شكرا ع الجوع*




> عشان تخلى الخلاط يلف لفتين بس
> 
> لازم تشخط فيه قبل ما تضغط على زر التشغيل


​
*لا بجد ...ازاى يلف لفتين بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*والا من جوعى مش فاهم ؟؟*​​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > أبداً ...اصلى ماكلتش م الصبح ...لقيت أسم الملوخية بيلعلعط قدامى ...ريقى جرى ...خاصة الصور اللى انتى حاطة عايزة رغيف وتتغمس من هنا ...
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *كلمة* *بيلعلط* *كتبتها غلط ههههههههه*​
> >
> > *اشخط فى الخلاط وقولة لف لفتين بس *​
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه حكاية الملوخية دى

ده انا دخلت اتفرج على الموضوع بتاعها مخصوص ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا جوعت علي الريحه 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههه بتاخدى بتار صاحبتك من أمبارح ؟؟*
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه حكاية الملوخية دى
> 
> ده انا دخلت اتفرج على الموضوع بتاعها مخصوص ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه

ملوخية صيامى بلفتين ههههههه

إتفضلى معانا 

لقمة هنية تكفى 100 ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *وانا جوعت علي الريحه *​


 

انت بالذات الملوخية غلط عشانك 

انت ناسى إنك متجمد من إمبارح  ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ملوخية صيامى بلفتين ههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه مش تقولى

وتجيبى معاكى طبقين فى الموضوع ده

هو كله فى الموضوع التانى ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انت بالذات الملوخية غلط عشانك
> 
> انت ناسى إنك متجمد من إمبارح  ههههههههههه​



* ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فاكره انتي 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه مش تقولى
> 
> وتجيبى معاكى طبقين فى الموضوع ده
> 
> هو كله فى الموضوع التانى ههههههههههه


 

*ههههههه الدعايا هنا والأكل هناك*  

*عشان الضرايب*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ههههههه الدعايا هنا والأكل هناك*
> 
> *عشان الضرايب*​



هههههههههه صح

عشان المبيعات بقى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه صح
> 
> عشان المبيعات بقى


 

هههههههههههه صح 

وعلى رأى المثل 

بيع ملوخية كتير تكسب أكتر

ههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*لاتشرب مارلبورو و تنصر الامريكان, اشرب حشيش و انصر الافغااااااااان (سلفى معتدل ) :w00t:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لاتشرب مارلبورو و تنصر الامريكان, اشرب حشيش و انصر الافغااااااااان (سلفى معتدل ) :w00t:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه لا معتدل فعلا  *​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ازيكم 

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي الحال 
انتي شلونك ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2011)

لونى ازرق هههههههههه

شغال يونيفرسال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لونى ازرق هههههههههه
> 
> شغال يونيفرسال


*هنكدب بقي 
منتي خضرا اهو 
صادقه بقي في حوار يونفيرسال 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هنكدب بقي
> منتي خضرا اهو
> صادقه بقي في حوار يونفيرسال *​



ههههههههههه لونى اخضر صح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه لونى اخضر صح



* بطلي اللي بتضربيه ده 
او تيجي نضرب سوا :blush2:

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2011)

> * بطلي اللي بتضربيه ده
> او تيجي نضرب سوا :blush2:
> 
> *​



شكلك هتضررررب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكلك هتضررررب



*عايز اضرب مش اتضرب 
*


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2011)

وحشنى الاستايل دة بحبه اوى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> وحشنى الاستايل دة بحبه اوى​



* لسه كنت داخل اتكلم عنه 
هو جميل جدا 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين يا جدعاااااااان :flowers:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه و إنت طيبه  يا ميرنا........و كلكم  طيبين*
* الستايل الكريسمساوى حلو اوى أيوه... بس شالو ليه علامه تحديد نوع الجنس من تحت الإسم؟؟!!*
*ده الواحد و العلامه موجوده كانو بيكلمونى على إنى  M  دلوقتى منغير علامه هتسبت عليا M بدون نقاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   يلا اهو تغيير الواحد زهق من كونوF طول حياته ...*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كل سنه و إنت طيبه  يا ميرنا........و كلكم  طيبين*
> * الستايل الكريسمساوى حلو اوى أيوه... بس شالو ليه علامه تحديد نوع الجنس من تحت الإسم؟؟!!*
> *ده الواحد و العلامه موجوده كانو بيكلمونى على إنى  M  دلوقتى منغير علامه هتسبت عليا M بدون نقاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   يلا اهو تغيير الواحد زهق من كونوF طول حياته ...*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش معلش
كلنا لها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباح الخيييير ع الموجودين ....*
*اية ده دول فعلا شالوا العلامة " الفوشيا" ...؟!!!*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*
*تتصرف كيييييف ياعبود*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه زعلان ليه يا عبود..ركز فى الإسم كويس من الان ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههه زعلان ليه يا عبود..ركز فى الإسم كويس من الان ههههههههههههههههه*


 طيب والجديد نعمل فيه اية يا (أخ) حوبوا ؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباح الخير يا جماعه 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههه تصدق يا اخ عبود إنى مش مجمعا ولا حتى القديم... بس الكل إخوه و خلاص....*
*مشفتش الصقر بتاعى إلى دايما واقف على نحيه شنبى الشمال راح فين ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباح النور يا اسد الاسود يا اموس إنت ههههههههه اخبارك إه..اكيد مبتهج فى ظل الاخبار المبهجه إلى نحن عايشين بيها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *صباح النور يا اسد الاسود يا اموس إنت ههههههههه اخبارك إه..اكيد مبتهج فى ظل الاخبار المبهجه إلى نحن عايشين بيها*



* يا سلام منتهي الابتهاج 
بس بلاش اموس دي 
لان في حاجه محدش يعرفها 
وفي ناس مش عايزه تنساها
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا سلام منتهي الابتهاج *
> *بس بلاش اموس دي *
> *لان في حاجه محدش يعرفها *
> *وفي ناس مش عايزه تنساها*​


* احب الراجل إلى يثير غريزه الفضول عند السيدات....*
* بس الغريزه دى مش عاندى...... علشان هيك مش عندى فضول اعرف إه السبب المجهول:yaka: إلى مش حد يعرفه.... يا ترا إه هااا..إه هاااا. قول لحسن هموت خلاص  هموووووتتت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ريحها ياعياد قبل ماتفتش فى جيوبك يابنى ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ريحها ياعياد قبل ماتفتش فى جيوبك يابنى ...


ماشى يا اخ عبود....ههههههههههههههههههه مش هقدر اقول كلمه فى دى ..اصله من ناحيه التفتيش هيتم هيتم لا إرادى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مضطر امشى الحين لمشوار شغل وسنعود قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * احب الراجل إلى يثير غريزه الفضول عند السيدات....*
> * بس الغريزه دى مش عاندى...... علشان هيك مش عندى فضول اعرف إه السبب المجهول:yaka: إلى مش حد يعرفه.... يا ترا إه هااا..إه هاااا. قول لحسن هموت خلاص  هموووووتتت*



* دي اسرار عسكريه *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ريحها ياعياد قبل ماتفتش فى جيوبك يابنى ...


*اريحها ولا اريحك 
بزمتك انت كمان مش عايز تعرف 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مضطر امشى الحين لمشوار شغل وسنعود قريبا ان شاء الله


*الرب معك...  ما بلاش تقول مشوار شغل فى الزمن إلى نحن فيه لحسن تاخد عين معتبره هههههههههههههههههههههههه فى غيرك كتير قاعدين منغير....ههههههههه يالا الرب يوفقق فى مشوارك... سبنى بقا  استفرد بعياد لوحدى و اطلع منو المستخبى  قبل ما تجيلى سكته قلبيه هههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *دي اسرار عسكريه *​


*عسكريه إه بس..طب ما إحنا الحرميه ... هتقول يعنى هتقول*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اريحها ولا اريحك *
> *بزمتك انت كمان مش عايز تعرف *​


 *شوفت بقا يا عياد هو اصلن هيموت و يعرف و لزقها فى انا... و انا زى ما إنت عارف غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:2:*


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

صباح الخير يا عالم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> صباح الخير يا عالم​




* خليك في حالك :t33:
 صباح الورد يا حج 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اريحها ولا اريحك *
> *بزمتك انت كمان مش عايز تعرف *​


*هو انا فاهم أصلاً أنتم بتتكلموا على أية ؟؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

العوافى عليكم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> العوافى عليكم
> ههههههههههههههههه


*وعليكم العوووووووووووووووووواف ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*تعالى أشربى شاى ...*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لاء بشرب نسكافية
بس مش هكسفك هات شاى بسوووورعة
جوعانة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> لاء بشرب نسكافية
> بس مش هكسفك هات شاى بسوووورعة
> *جوعانة*
> ههههههههههههههه


*اية العالم الجعانة ع الصبح دى ؟؟؟*
*عندنا حاجة حلوة ينفع ؟؟؟*
*لحسة عسلية .....*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مش بقوللك انك جلدة وبخيل واشفور ياعوبد
هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص شبعت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو الشاى بيتاكل يا رانيا هههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو الشاى بيتاكل يا رانيا هههههههههههه*


*لأ مش فاهمة أنتى ...*
*هى كانت طمعانة فى (الذى منه) اللى بينزل مع الشاى ..*
*جاتوه - كرواسون - بيتى فور - باتون ساليه - ساليزون ...ألخ ألخ ألخ ..*
*وبما أنها صايمة مش رضيت أعزم عليها بحاجة من دى *
*فعزمت عليها بلحسة عسلية ...قالت عليا بخيل *
*و"مأشفر" ...مع أننى لا أتبع قنوات الجزيرة "المأشفرة" (!!)*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا عم رانيا مش بتاعت الكلام ده هى قالت لك قبل كدا كنتاكى كنتاكى هتشيلو للفطار او هتبيعو فى السوء السودا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يا عم رانيا مش بتاعت الكلام ده هى قالت لك قبل كدا كنتاكى كنتاكى هتشيلو للفطار او هتبيعو فى السوء السودا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههه عفارم عليكى ياهارتى
هو دة الكلام
بس هنقول اية عوبد بخيل طحن يابنتى ولا هشوف منة حاجة اساسا:t33:


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش فاهمة أنتى ...*
> *هى كانت طمعانة فى (الذى منه) اللى بينزل مع الشاى ..*
> *جاتوه - كرواسون - بيتى فور - باتون ساليه - ساليزون ...ألخ ألخ ألخ ..*
> *وبما أنها صايمة مش رضيت أعزم عليها بحاجة من دى *
> ...



لحسة اية يابنى انا باكل برطمان العسل بأزازة اصلا
ههههههههههه
لا انت اشفور بقة اعترف
 الاعتراف مش هينفعك معايا:t33:


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بطلوا رغى​


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه هنرغى بقة
تعال ارغى معنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ده إه الحقد ديا مرتشو..طبعا رأيس اركان الحرب اصلا  بينه و بين الكلام خلاف..ههههه كله اسرار و صمت مفيش كلام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا جه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

روح تانى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*طب ما تيجي معايا ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*شوفتى يا تاسونى راحو هما الإتنين هههههههههههه مارتشلينو اخد عياد معاه.. و فضلت انا وحدى يا دنيا وحدى..مش عارفا اسطفرت بعياد لوحده علشان اعرف منه الاسرار العسكريه هههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لا روح وحدك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شوفتى يا تاسونى راحو هما الإتنين هههههههههههه مارتشلينو اخد عياد معاه.. و فضلت انا وحدى يا دنيا وحدى..مش عارفا اسطفرت بعياد لوحده علشان اعرف منه الاسرار العسكريه هههههههههه*




* هههههههههههههه
لا انا قاعد 
بس الاسرار العسكريه هتفضل سر 
لحد ما المجلس العسكري يرحل :beee:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لا انا قاعد *
> *بس الاسرار العسكريه هتفضل سر *
> *لحد ما المجلس العسكري يرحل :beee:*​


يعنى وعد لما يرحلو  إنت هتقول لى..طيب إكتب الكلام ده عندك و سجله ماشى..انا نفسى طويييييييييييييييييييييل هستنا لما يرحلو و ارجعلك تانى ههههههههههههههههld:
غلااااااسه:spor22:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى وعد لما يرحلو  إنت هتقول لى..طيب إكتب الكلام ده عندك و سجله ماشى..انا نفسى طويييييييييييييييييييييل هستنا لما يرحلو و ارجعلك تانى ههههههههههههههههld:
> غلااااااسه:spor22:



* يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر 
وساعتها لو انتي افتكرتي تسالي 
ربنا يقدرني افتكر الاجابه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه يا جماعة المنتدى نايم كده ليه

صحصحوا كده شوية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

فين ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا صاحي 
شوفي عبود 
وحبوا 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> *انا صاحي
> شوفي عبود
> وحبوا *



الاول 

يا قوووووم

اصحواااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

انا هنى بس حسا ان قلبى بيقف


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا هنى بس حسا ان قلبى بيقف


 

سلامتك حبيبتى


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> انا هنى بس حسا ان قلبى بيقف



سلامتك

ارتاحى شوية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا هنى بس حسا ان قلبى بيقف


فيه أية يابنتى ؟؟؟
ماتسيبيش مفاصلنا ع المسا ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فيه أية يابنتى ؟؟؟
> ماتسيبيش مفاصلنا ع المسا ...


 
اكيد انتا اللى حسدتها يا بودا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا هنى بس حسا ان قلبى بيقف



*1024 سلامه عليكي 
انشاله يا رب عمو المشير 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركم انا بخير بس صوفت فيديو كدا ميش انا فى كدا--- مش قد ه ابدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو إه الى انا كتباه ده*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو إه الى انا كتباه ده*



* انا عارفه يختي  :dntknw:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اكيد انتا اللى حسدتها يا بودا


*حلوه بودا دى------------------ بودا بار ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تسجيل رخامة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكركم انا بخير بس صوفت فيديو كدا ميش انا فى كدا--- مش قد ه ابدا


*فين الترجمة ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تسجيل رخامة *​



* منور يا حج 
وعلي فكره توقيعك تحفه 
بس ممكن ارخم عليك واصغرلك الصوره 15 % بس 
علشان عرض الصفحه 
لو مفيهاش اسائه ادب يعني 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اكيد انتا اللى حسدتها يا بودا


*اسم دلع جامد قوى ده ...*
*أنتى أتفقتى عليا مع رانيا ؟؟*
*والا لحالك ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *حلوه بودا دى------------------ بودا بار ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*خبيب القلب بتاع الأنا موس راخ ترجع تزعل مينييى ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكركم انا بخير بس صوفت فيديو كدا ميش انا فى كدا--- مش قد ه ابدا*




*اشكركم انا بخير بس شوفت فيديو كدا مليش انا فى كدا--- مش قده ابدا* 
*دى الترجمه يا بودا---*
*سورى اقصد يا عوووبد*
*يوووووه قاصدى يا عبود *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *منور يا حج *
> *وعلي فكره توقيعك تحفه *
> *بس ممكن ارخم عليك واصغرلك الصوره 15 % بس *
> *علشان عرض الصفحه *
> *لو مفيهاش اسائه ادب يعني *​


*ههههههههههه*
*ماشي يا حاج ... ولا يهمك*

*التوقيع ده عمله الأخ كيرو ... وأنا سرقته *
*وهو كما بيصغره دلوقتي ليا :t33:*
*علشان أنا مش بفهم في المواضيع ديه*

*بس بما أن الاب بتاعي جامد مش باين أنها كبيرة هههههههههه*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين الترجمة ؟؟؟؟؟*





:t16:

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *ماشي يا حاج ... ولا يهمك*
> 
> *التوقيع ده عمله الأخ كيرو ... وأنا سرقته *
> ...



*يا سلام دا انت تامر 



*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اسم دلع جامد قوى ده ...*
> *أنتى أتفقتى عليا مع رانيا ؟؟*
> *والا لحالك ؟؟*


 

لحالى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا عارفه يختي :dntknw:*​


 
:flowers:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اناكتبت تانى با هلانه ألى كنت بقوله-- كنت بعيط من فيديو مينا وضعه-- صعب جدا جدا ---*


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا حول الله يارب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاملين إه اليوم؟؟ قولت اسلم قبل ما امشى..*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا تمام يا حبى

وانتى عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

صينى يتعارك مع زوجته
قالها :سيكوتاكى
قالتله:كوانتى كوكى
وقالها:توكا انوكى رودى يومبا يال
اجهنشت بالبكاء وقالتله :ميمى ناكوبييدا مساميهى
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"عامل نفسك فاهم وقاعد تقرا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصدقى ياميرنا-- انا كنت قاعدا اقرا و مندمجه فى الحديث الى قلب بغلط و خناقه و كنت لسا هتدخل -- بس لقيتك قطعطى الحديث-- هو انت مش فاهما ولا إه -----هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اشكرك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا تمام يا حبى
> 
> وانتى عاملة ايه ؟؟


*اشكر ربى احسن من امس شويه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*سالخيررررررررررررررررررر *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أية اللى مش مفهوم فيها ؟؟ الترجمة عندك أهى :




^_^mirna قال:


> صينى يتعارك مع زوجته​
> 
> قالها :سيكوتاكى
> *فين الطفح ؟؟*
> ...


*اتعلموا صينى بقى فضحتونا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أية اللى مش مفهوم فيها ؟؟ الترجمة عندك أهى :
> 
> 
> *اتعلموا صينى بقى فضحتونا*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هموووووووووت من الضحك
بس كويس طلعت مثقف


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تصدقى ياميرنا-- انا كنت قاعدا اقرا و مندمجه فى الحديث الى قلب بغلط و خناقه و كنت لسا هتدخل -- بس لقيتك قطعطى الحديث-- هو انت مش فاهما ولا إه -----هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اشكرك*



ههههههههههههههه لا اصل انا ثقافتى المانى :love34:


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2011)

I AM A ZERO WITHOUT MY HERO ===> J E S U S......Is HE your Hero???​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*معاً لترشيح ’’الطرف التالت’’ لتولي رئاسة الجمهورية

 حيث انه الوحيد الذى لديه كافة الصلاحيات حالياً ، وهو الذى يقوم بكل  الافعال ايضاً، وموجود فى 

كل الاماكن ، ومع كل الاطراف ، خارق العادات ،  متعدد المواهب ، ومحدش
 قادر يمسكه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا اصل انا ثقافتى المانى :love34:


* ألمانى بس كدا جيتى ملعبى يا جميله....ههههههههههه حلو كدا لما نكون عايزين نقول حاجه مش حد يفهم نبقا نتكلم مع بعض المانى  was meinst du??*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هموووووووووت من الضحك
> بس كويس طلعت مثقف


* هههههههههههههههههههه إه يا ميرنا ده مش ينفع كدا  يعنى مش لوحدى إلى كنت فاهما ..تلع عبود بردو كان فاهم و متابع الحديث ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* الصراحا انا كمان هموت من الضحك شكلنا كدا كلنا مثقفين هههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *معاً لترشيح ’’الطرف التالت’’ لتولي رئاسة الجمهورية**
> 
> حيث انه الوحيد الذى لديه كافة الصلاحيات حالياً ، وهو الذى يقوم بكل الافعال ايضاً، وموجود فى
> 
> ...


* يا تاسونى يا تاسونى هو إنت معرفتيش ..ده الطرف الثالث ده طلع غلباااان...دا انا روحت و إتعرفت عليه..طلع عباره عن شماعه كبيييييره كبييره اوى كدا.. و لقيت الكل عمال يقلع و يعلق عليها....*
*بس شماعا شئيه كل ما يرمو الهدوم تجرى هى  فمفيش هدوم متعلقا عليها...... شماعا و حوليه الناس كتير عريانه  بس الهدوم كلها على الارض مش عارفين يعلقو عليها....... اللهو الخفى  ههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 ديسمبر 2011)

> * يا تاسونى يا تاسونى هو إنت  معرفتيش ..ده الطرف الثالث ده طلع غلباااان...دا انا روحت و إتعرفت  عليه..طلع عباره عن شماعه كبيييييره كبييره اوى كدا.. و لقيت الكل عمال  يقلع و يعلق عليها....*
> *بس شماعا شئيه كل ما يرمو الهدوم  تجرى هى  فمفيش هدوم متعلقا عليها...... شماعا و حوليه الناس كتير عريانه   بس الهدوم كلها على الارض مش عارفين يعلقو عليها....... اللهو الخفى   ههههههههههه*



هو غلبان لكن عملوا بطل

محدش قادر عليه ولا عارف يمسكه

هو ده اللى يصلح يحكمنا بجد ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو غلبان لكن عملوا بطل
> 
> محدش قادر عليه ولا عارف يمسكه
> 
> هو ده اللى يصلح يحكمنا بجد ههههههههههه


*  تصدقى..إحنا شعب ميتحكمش اصلا..الجهله ميجوش غير بالضرب..و للاسف الشعب اكترو جاهل... حاجه تحزن..مينفعش حريه مع الجهل.... مش عارفا حلها إه بس..الرب يحلها بقا...*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ألمانى بس كدا جيتى ملعبى يا جميله....ههههههههههه حلو كدا لما نكون عايزين نقول حاجه مش حد يفهم نبقا نتكلم مع بعض المانى  was meinst du??*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى صدقتى هههههههههههه :fun_lol:
انا ولا اعرف اى حاجه فى الالمانى :fun_oops:


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههههه إه يا ميرنا ده مش ينفع كدا  يعنى مش لوحدى إلى كنت فاهما ..تلع عبود بردو كان فاهم و متابع الحديث ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * الصراحا انا كمان هموت من الضحك شكلنا كدا كلنا مثقفين هههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايون كلنا مثقفين اووووى :blush2:


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

المنتدى نايم كده ليه ؟

انتوا مأكلتوش ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا عن نفسي واكل بس نفسي انام
بقالي اربع ساعات في الطريق من الفيوم لمصر
اول مر اشوف طريق سريع واقف


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

> نا عن نفسي واكل بس نفسي انام
> بقالي اربع ساعات في الطريق من الفيوم لمصر
> اول مر اشوف طريق سريع واقف



مصر محرمتكش من حاجة هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تصدقي فعلا
عمار يا مصر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*عملين إه؟؟ ---- اخباركو إه النهرده--- اخبارك إه مبدعنا الاسد  شكرا بجد على مجهوداتك---اهلا تاسونى؟؟ اهلا ميرنا  ----*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا تمام يا حبوا

وانتى عاملة ايه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*نشكر الرب على كل شىء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا جه *
*اشكرك يا رب اخير روحت البيت *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*حمدلله على السلاكه ههههههههههههههه منور البيت و المنتدى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا جه *​
> *اشكرك يا رب اخير روحت البيت *​


أنت كل يوم عندك أزمة مرور ؟؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177856


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنت كل يوم عندك أزمة مرور ؟؟


صح انا لاحزت كدا-- الرب يكون فى العون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صح انا *لاحزت* كدا-- الرب يكون فى العون


 ياربى ع الرقة ...
أية ده ياحوبوا ؟ الرقة بتشر ياجماعة ..
هتوجعي لنا مصراينا زى المرة اللى فاتت لما اتخضيتى من الفيديو ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بترغوا فى ايه ؟

عايزة ارغى معاكوا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياربى ع الرقة ...
> أية ده ياحوبوا ؟ الرقة بتشر ياجماعة ..
> هتوجعي لنا مصراينا زى المرة اللى فاتت لما اتخضيتى من الفيديو ؟؟


امال هى لحظت--- ليه بتجعلسو اللغه كدا؟؟ انا احب ادلعها هههههههههههههههههههه بلاش تفكرنى بالفيديو منغير تريقه انا بجد تعبت و معدتى قلبت-- بلاش لحسن اقرفكو فى الاوضه بتاعتنا دى هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بترغوا فى ايه ؟
> 
> عايزة ارغى معاكوا


طبعا اتفضلى ...هنا رغى فى رغى فى أى كلام فارغ اللى بييجى على بالنا بنقوله ...أيدك معانا ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنت كل يوم عندك أزمة مرور ؟؟



* مش كل يوم يا عمنا ولا حاجه 
دي تاني مره بس 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صح انا لاحزت كدا-- الرب يكون فى العون


* ميغسي بالكوم *
*ويكون في عونك يا رب *
*ويعينك علي الاخ عبود  ههههه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امال هى لحظت--- ليه بتجعلسو اللغه كدا؟؟ انا احب ادلعها هههههههههههههههههههه بلاش تفكرنى بالفيديو منغير تريقه انا بجد تعبت و معدتى قلبت-- بلاش لحسن اقرفكو فى الاوضه بتاعتنا دى هههههههههههههه


أيوة هى (( *لاحظت*)) ..وبعدين مش باتريق أنا باصحصح الموضوع اللى نايم ده بقى له اربع أيام 
وبعدن لو معدتك قالبة التواليت جنب المنتدى على ايدك الشمال ..
أوعى تدخلى فى الرجالى ...ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

> طبعا اتفضلى ...هنا رغى فى رغى فى أى كلام فارغ اللى بييجى على بالنا بنقوله ...أيدك معانا ...



اااه اى حاجة وخلاص ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أيوة هى (( *لاحظت*)) ..وبعدين مش باتريق أنا باصحصح الموضوع اللى نايم ده بقى له اربع أيام
> وبعدن لو معدتك قالبة التواليت جنب المنتدى على ايدك الشمال ..
> أوعى تدخلى فى الرجالى ...ههههههههه


 
*شكرا على التصحيح------ متخفش انا تمام دلوقتى--- ابقا حط علامه على الباب هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جاتلي فكره تصميم 
عروح اجربها 
ابكوا معنا 

 ملحوظه اللي مش هيفهم 
عروح وابكوا 
خلي عبود يترجم لكنم ههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ميغسي بالكوم *
> *ويكون في عونك يا رب *
> *ويعينك علي الاخ عبود ههههه *​


 
*اشكرك اخى ادينى بتدرب كل يوم علشان اعرف اواجهو هههههههههههههههه*:act19::budo::boxing::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *جاتلي فكره تصميم *​
> *عروح اجربها *
> *ابكوا معنا *​
> *ملحوظه اللي مش هيفهم *
> ...


*يترجم مين ههههههههههه هو ده العربى إلى انا بفهمه ههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا باكيين اهو

روح اعملوا وتعالى وريهولنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممممممم خلاويس و لا لسا هههههههههههههههههه خد وقتك يا باشا و ركز *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اااه اى حاجة وخلاص ههههههههههه



لأ ممكن ترغى لنا شوية عن أى حدوتة لغاية ما عياد يخلص ويرجع لنا


----------



## tasoni queena (21 ديسمبر 2011)

* سؤال:   هو ليه المجلس العسكري مخدش عبره من اللي حصل لمبارك 

الاجابة هي : . . . . . . . هو مبارك حصله ايه ؟!!

فاطمة ناعوت

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا خلصت من بدري 
بس للاسف تعبت وقومت من علي الجهاز
من شوي ونسيت ابعت لكم اللينك
صلولي تعبان جدا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا خلصت من بدري
> بس للاسف تعبت وقومت من علي الجهاز
> من شوي ونسيت ابعت لكم اللينك
> صلولي تعبان جدا


 

*تعبان إيه يا أسد .......إنتا بتضحك علينا ولا إية *

*منتا بقاااااااااالك كتير عمال تصمم صور *

*وصممت ولا مليون صورة :t39:*

*من ضمنهم صورة مولودة على إيدك . *

*وانا بعتهالك على بروفايلك عشان بتعيط:2:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *تعبان إيه يا أسد .......إنتا بتضحك علينا ولا إية *
> 
> *منتا بقاااااااااالك كتير عمال تصمم صور *
> 
> ...



* ههههههههههههههههه
يا باشا الكلام ده من يومين 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا باشا الكلام ده من يومين *​





هههههههههههههههههههه من يومين ولا تلاته ​ 
أنا مالى ​ 
أنا برد على الكلام اللى قدامى وخلاص ​ 

ها قولت ايه... لسة تعبان  ؟؟؟ ولا بقيت ندمان :new6:​​​​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مين هناك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مين هناك​


 

*Coptic Lion*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى:- 

  أكد مصدر مسئول مش هنقول اسمه
  بمعلومات مش هانعرضها
  بإن فيه حاجه هتحصل مش هانعلن عنها
  هتحصل من ناس مش عارفينهم*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اللى موجود يرفع ايده


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *المجلس العسكرى:-
> 
> أكد مصدر مسئول مش هنقول اسمه
> بمعلومات مش هانعرضها
> ...




*استرها يا رب :hlp: 

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *المجلس العسكرى:-
> 
> أكد مصدر مسئول مش هنقول اسمه
> بمعلومات مش هانعرضها
> ...



يالحوى :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

* يا  عسكر افهموا ..... احنا جيل البلاي ستيشن والاتاري ، وعارفين كويس اوى  إننا لازم نموت 100 مره قبل ما نهزم الوحش وننتصر ... و مبنزهقش علي فكره 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> * يا  عسكر افهموا ..... احنا جيل البلاي ستيشن والاتاري ، وعارفين كويس اوى  إننا لازم نموت 100 مره قبل ما نهزم الوحش وننتصر ... و مبنزهقش علي فكره
> *




* ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> * يا عسكر افهموا ..... احنا جيل البلاي ستيشن والاتاري ، وعارفين كويس اوى إننا لازم نموت 100 مره قبل ما نهزم الوحش وننتصر ... و مبنزهقش علي فكره *


*هههههههه ...جون الجون بصراحة ...*
*نضيف عليها ...*و*"مابنهنكش"* ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*حدش عنده معلومه مفيده يا جدعان يرميها هنا 
ويكسب فينا ثواب ؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200149
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه بصوا المسلمين

بيستغفروا ربنا  من احتفالنا براس السنة

عسل والنبى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *حدش عنده معلومه مفيده يا جدعان يرميها هنا *​
> *ويكسب فينا ثواب ؟*​
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200149*​


*نفعناك ياعمنا ...بمعلومات تشيييب ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

* واحد بيقول للتاني: إلحق!!! الواد سيد الكهربائي بيعاكس إختك فى الشارع
  التاني: الواد سيد ده أصلاً مش كهربائي ولا عمره فهم حاجة فى الكهرباء..

  ما سبق ليس نكتة، ولكنه منطق السفهاء فى النقاش، فهو يخرجك من صلب  الموضوع الأساسي الذي لا يستطيع مواجهته وتبريره ويدخلك فى سخافات فرعية لا  تنتهي

  تقول له لايجب تعرية وسحل النساء يقولك أبوها مربهاش
  تقوله لأ دي طبيبة يقولك وإيه اللى وداها هناك
  تقوله الجيش بيقتل المصريين يقولك طيب وحرب أكتوبر
  تقوله الجيش بيتبول على المواطنين يقولك يستاهلوا دول بلطجية
  تقوله الضرب إنتهاك لحقوق الإنسان يقولك أصل فيه مخطط لتقسيم مصر
  تقوله عايزين ننقل الرئاسة لرئيس مدني، يقولك يعنى ندمر جيشنا؟
  تقوله عايزين كرامة وحرية، يقولك البورصة خسرت عشرتاشر مليار

  الناس دي لا يجب أن نضيع وقتنا معهم، لأنهم مصممون مسبقاً على عدم الفهم  وفى أحيان كثيرة هم يفهمون كلامك لكنهم أجبن من أن يدعموا الحق الصعب  الوصول إليه وإختاروا الباطل السهل


  منقول
*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> * واحد بيقول للتاني: إلحق!!! الواد سيد الكهربائي بيعاكس إختك فى الشارع
> التاني: الواد سيد ده أصلاً مش كهربائي ولا عمره فهم حاجة فى الكهرباء..
> 
> ما سبق ليس نكتة، ولكنه منطق السفهاء فى النقاش، فهو يخرجك من صلب  الموضوع الأساسي الذي لا يستطيع مواجهته وتبريره ويدخلك فى سخافات فرعية لا  تنتهي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتني بالسفهاء اللي لما تقولهم بتعاكسو ليه بيقولك اصل البنات بيحبو المعاكسة 
ساعتها مش يبقى امامك الا:a82:
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

خدى دى يا انجى


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتني بالسفهاء اللي لما تقولهم بتعاكسو ليه بيقولك اصل البنات بيحبو المعاكسة
> ساعتها مش يبقى امامك الا:a82:
> ربنا يرحمنا*



ههههههههههه

ايوة هيا الا دى


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ادعولي ياجعان
انافي اللجنه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> ادعولي ياجعان
> انافي اللجنه


* ربنا معاك يا أسد *​ 
*ومتخافشى*

*بس سيبك دلوقتى من الموبايل *​ 
*وركز شوية فى الأسئلة اللى قدامك *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> ادعولي ياجعان
> انافي اللجنه



ربنا معااااك


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جدعاااااان مافيش حد جدع هنا يجى يطلعنى انا ولولى من السجن
خليكوا جدعين بقى :smile01​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش فاهما لجنه اه دى الى قاعد فيها بالموبايل هههههههههههه طب كنت ظبت نفسك فايل كدا فيه المنهج كله ههههههههههههههه-- بس ركز بس ربنا معاك---*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*كمان فى السجن بالموبايل-- اشششى خيااال يا ناس هههههههههههه تدونى كام و اجى اطلعكم هههههههههه  انتهاذ فرص*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كمان فى السجن بالموبايل-- اشششى خيااال يا ناس هههههههههههه تدونى كام و اجى اطلعكم هههههههههه  انتهاذ فرص*



هههههههههههه 
لا ديه لعبه :smile01
بصى تعالى طلعينا
ونبقى نتحاسب بعدين :t23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ماشى يا ستى --- سجن طره و لا سجن إه انتم؟؟علشان اجى هههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرررررررر
نردهالك كده فى سجنه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3070123#post3070123


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو :w00t:
انتى مشيتى كده من غير ماتطلعينى 
زحلانه منك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اكيد مش فى لجنة امتحان

لجنة فى الشارع اكيد


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الواحد حاسسس انة مش من المنتدى عياد
لسة شايف الموضوع دة دلوقتى ولا حد عبرنى وقاللى ان في هنا موقف
قصدى شات هههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> خدى دى يا انجى



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتجيبهم منين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة غريبة ومضحكة ايضا.. عندما يتناقش الناس حول قضية الزواج عن حب ام الزواج المرتب(التقليدي) , انة بمثابة المناقشة حول الانتحار ام الموت قتلا.....
 فالمحصلة واحدة في النهاية!!!! 

عجبتني ههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> الواحد حاسسس انة مش من المنتدى عياد
> لسة شايف الموضوع دة دلوقتى ولا حد عبرنى وقاللى ان في هنا موقف
> قصدى شات هههههههههههههه



يا جرجس عياد عمل موضوع جديد للشات ههههههههه

انا قولبتلك اهووو


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتجيبهم منين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



من الفيس


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> *فكرة غريبة  ومضحكة ايضا.. عندما يتناقش الناس حول قضية الزواج عن حب ام الزواج  المرتب(التقليدي) , انة بمثابة المناقشة حول الانتحار ام الموت قتلا.....
> فالمحصلة واحدة في النهاية!!!!
> 
> عجبتني ههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههه حلوة

تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يا لهوي 
كل ده كلام عليا
كلهانصايه وانزل من الدائري وافتح جهاز


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


>


* اشمعني يعني اغسطس اللي محاصلش فيه حاجه *
*ولا علشان ده شهر ميلادي اعتبرتوا ان ده كارثه الشهر يعني مش فاهم :smile01*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * ربنا معاك يا أسد *​
> *ومتخافشى*
> 
> *بس سيبك دلوقتى من الموبايل *​
> *وركز شوية فى الأسئلة اللى قدامك *​



* ميرسي يا كبيره 
منا سيبتني من الموبيل ومن الامتحان 
وركزت في المراقبه :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ربنا معااااك



* ومعاكي يا رب 
شانكس ميرنا باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> يا جدعاااااان مافيش حد جدع هنا يجى يطلعنى انا ولولى من السجن
> خليكوا جدعين بقى :smile01​



* جدع جدع جدع 
لا معرفش حد بالاسم ده
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش فاهما لجنه اه دى الى قاعد فيها بالموبايل هههههههههههه طب كنت ظبت نفسك فايل كدا فيه المنهج كله ههههههههههههههه-- بس ركز بس ربنا معاك---*



*ابتسمي يا امي 
احنا في مصر 
يعني كله ماشي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * اشمعني يعني اغسطس اللي محاصلش فيه حاجه *
> *ولا علشان ده شهر ميلادي اعتبرتوا ان ده كارثه الشهر يعني مش فاهم :smile01*​



لاء في الشهر ده  كانو مصيفين
مش فاضين يقتلو الناس
يعني اجازه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد مش فى لجنة امتحان
> 
> لجنة فى الشارع اكيد



* لا يا باشا لجنه امتحان 
وسجلت وقت قياسي 
في الخروج منه 
لاول واحد اخلص الامتحان في الجامعه كلها 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> الواحد حاسسس انة مش من المنتدى عياد
> لسة شايف الموضوع دة دلوقتى ولا حد عبرنى وقاللى ان في هنا موقف
> قصدى شات هههههههههههههه



*يا باشا الموقف وصاحبه تحت امرك 
بس متنساش تدفع كارته وانت داخل كل يوم :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لاء في الشهر ده  كانو مصيفين
> مش فاضين يقتلو الناس
> يعني اجازه



* او ممكن علشان شهر رمضان 
مش فاضين من كتر الاكل 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * او ممكن علشان شهر رمضان
> مش فاضين من كتر الاكل
> *​



ههههههههههه ممكن جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> * لا يا باشا لجنه امتحان
> وسجلت وقت قياسي
> في الخروج منه
> لاول واحد اخلص الامتحان في الجامعه كلها
> *​



طبعا هفترض خير واقول انك حليت الامتحان كللله 

مش سيبت الورقة فاضية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه

قريتي دي ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3070367#post3070367

مش هتعجبك خالص مالص
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> * اشمعني يعني اغسطس اللي محاصلش فيه حاجه *
> *ولا علشان ده شهر ميلادي اعتبرتوا ان ده كارثه الشهر يعني مش فاهم :smile01*​



هههههههههه مش عارفة

اكيد حصل بس مش واخدين بالهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا هفترض خير واقول انك حليت الامتحان كللله
> 
> مش سيبت الورقة فاضية



*بصي علي غير العاده 
الامتحان جه سهل 
وعلي غير العاده بردوا انا حليت 

فا استغربت جدا وقولت اكيد دي خدعه 
فا حبيت اتذاكي عليهم ومكتبتش اسمي  :smile01

ههههههههههههههههه
نشكر ربنا كله تمام
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> *بصي علي غير العاده
> الامتحان جه سهل
> وعلي غير العاده بردوا انا حليت
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه برافو عليك انت كده اتذكيت عليهم 

اه الواحد لما يلاقى الامتحان صح بيشك فى نفسه اكيد مش دى الاجابة اللى عايزينها اكيد السؤال اصعب من كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه برافو عليك انت كده اتذكيت عليهم
> 
> اه الواحد لما يلاقى الامتحان صح بيشك فى نفسه اكيد مش دى الاجابة اللى عايزينها اكيد السؤال اصعب من كده




* اه منا اكتشفت بعدها اني دخلت لجنه غلط :59:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*باركولي يا جدعان
انا خلفت 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200393
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههه مبروووك

موضوع روووعة بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه مبروووك
> 
> موضوع روووعة بجد



*شانكس  يعني مرسيخ :smile01
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * جدع جدع جدع
> لا معرفش حد بالاسم ده
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
متاكد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> متاكد



* ههههههههههههههههه
مش اوي يعني 
بس انا بطلت حوارات السجن دي من زمان  
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههه
> مش اوي يعني
> بس انا بطلت حوارات السجن دي من زمان
> *​



هههههههههههه
بطلت ليه ديه جميله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بطلت ليه ديه جميله




*ذكرياتها بتاخدني لايام 
اتمني انها ترجع 
كل ما ادخل الموضوع اتحسرعليها  
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ذكرياتها بتاخدني لايام
> اتمني انها ترجع
> كل ما ادخل الموضوع اتحسرعليها
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه
لا خلاص ماتتحسرش وماتدخلش الموضوع تانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا خلاص ماتتحسرش وماتدخلش الموضوع تانى


​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ادخل براحتك واتحسر


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

البطاطس اتحرقت 
 :a82::a82:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

حد سهران والا نخش نتخمد ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
معاك مدمنه البطاطس 
انا عن نفسي هروح في حضن اي سري 
يمكن اخاوي البت اللي حيلتي في حلم تاني 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> معاك مدمنه البطاطس
> انا عن نفسي هروح في حضن اي سري
> يمكن اخاوي البت اللي حيلتي في حلم تاني
> *​



ههههههههههههههه
ايوه خويها وماتنساش السبوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ايوه خويها وماتنساش السبوع



* يا سلام من عنيا 
السبوع يوم الخميس الجاي 
والكل معزوم 
انتي بس نامي واحلمي بيه :smile01

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * يا سلام من عنيا
> السبوع يوم الخميس الجاي
> والكل معزوم
> انتي بس نامي واحلمي بيه :smile01
> ...



هههههههههه
طويب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ريحة شياط ...حد حرق بطاطس ؟؟؟
ماتقفاوا شباكم الريحة طالعة ع المنتدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

عاجبك كده يا بتاعه البطاطس البني 
اديكي طلعتي الريحه عالناس وجوعتيني ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ريحة شياط ...حد حرق بطاطس ؟؟؟
> ماتقفاوا شباكم الريحة طالعة ع المنتدى



هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> عاجبك كده يا بتاعه البطاطس البني
> اديكي طلعتي الريحه عالناس وجوعتيني ​



ههههههههههه 
وياريتها ريحه حلوه 
اتحرقت كلها ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*انهارده اجازه 
انا عارف ان ده شعار موبينيل  
بتاع عرض الجمعه 
بس  انا هستلفه انهارده 

وعايز اسالكم يوم الادازه ده 
ايه اكتر جمله بتلفت انتباهكم 
مكتوبه علي توكتوك ولا ميكروباص 
ولا حتي تاكسي 

منتظر التعليقات الناريه 
لاني واثق في خفه دم الشعب امصري ودماغه العاليه نار
*​


----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2011)

متبصليش بعين ردية بص للندفع فيا ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> متبصليش بعين ردية بص للندفع فيا ههههههه



*
الرجوله ملهاش قطع غيار :new6:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*الى كل من اسأت اليه فى العام الماضى
 الى كل من اخطأت او قصرت بحقه او اذيته بقصد او بدون قصد 
 احب اقول لكم :-
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*

 هو انتوا لسة شفتوا منى حاجة *


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *الى كل من اسأت اليه فى العام الماضى
> الى كل من اخطأت او قصرت بحقه او اذيته بقصد او بدون قصد
> احب اقول لكم :-
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ده انتى هاتكلى ضررررررب​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اوعى اكون ضايقتك ولا حاجة هضايقك اكتر السنة دى


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> ده انتى هاتكلى ضررررررب


انا بلعب بلياردو:bud:   و ميهمنيش اى حاجة :smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوعى اكون ضايقتك ولا حاجة هضايقك اكتر السنة دى



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالا 
ده انتى كنتى ملاك :smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بلعب بلياردو:bud:   و ميهمنيش اى حاجة :smile01



ههههههههههه
بلياردو
ده انتى خطيره على كده :act19:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ياااا لهوي ٥٩ صفحة بالراحة يا جماعة انا تعبت اوي لحد ما وصلت 
هاتولي حاجة حلوة بقة ههههههه
فكرة جميلة جداااااا يا عياد
وكل سنة وانتوا بخير وصحة وسلامة ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة وتحققوا فيها كل امنياتكم.


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

صباح الخير يا حلوين
عملتو اية ياض انت وهو وهى ف الكريسماس
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالا
> ده انتى كنتى ملاك :smile01



ميخسيه 



> ههههههههههه
> بلياردو
> ده انتى خطيره على كده :act19:



هههههههه معايا كاس العالم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*طل سنه وانت طيب يا عضو منك ليها *​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هو مش المفروض فى شات فى راس السنة ؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

وانت طيوب يا أبة الحج عياد
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو مش المفروض فى شات فى راس السنة ؟؟؟



* المفروض 
حتي روك كان قالي انه هيفتحه للعضويه النشيطه السنادي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب اقعد استنى الشات ولا اروح اذاكر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> طيب اقعد استنى الشات ولا اروح اذاكر



* لا يا باشا قومي زاكري 
لا خير في شات يلهي عن المذاكره 
رواه راسب 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * لا يا باشا قومي زاكري
> لا خير في شات يلهي عن المذاكره
> رواه راسب
> *​



هههههههههه
وانا بقول كده برضو
هستنى الشات :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> طيب اقعد استنى الشات ولا اروح اذاكر



قومى ذاكرى وراكى مذاكرة وقاعدة على النت

ده كلام برده


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> * المفروض
> حتي روك كان قالي انه هيفتحه للعضويه النشيطه السنادي*​



السنة اللى فاتت متهنناش عليه

قمت من النوم لقيت الكل بيتكلم عن الانفجار

والسنة دى نسوا الشات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*هتستني كتير *
*شكله مش هيفتح *
*السنه اللي فاتت *
*فتح الساعه 10*
*يبقي مش هيفتح السنادي *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> قومى ذاكرى وراكى مذاكرة وقاعدة على النت
> 
> ده كلام برده



هههههههههههههههههه
خلينى افك عن نفسى شويه :t23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> خلينى افك عن نفسى شويه :t23:



* اشربي زيت موتور :smile01
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هتستني كتير *
> *شكله مش هيفتح *
> *السنه اللي فاتت *
> *فتح الساعه 10*
> *يبقي مش هيفتح السنادي *​



لا بقى انا نفسى اشوفه
ديه اول سنه ليا  وماشفوش
انا هروح اسال ماى روك :act19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * اشربي زيت موتور :smile01
> *​



ههههههههههههه
وهيجيب نتيجه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> وهيجيب نتيجه



* هو هيجيب من الاخر 
وهتوحشينا بعدها :gun:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * هو هيجيب من الاخر
> وهتوحشينا بعدها :gun:
> *​



هههههههههههههه
يعنى اتكل على الله واشربه
وارتاح :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يعنى اتكل على الله واشربه
> وارتاح :smile01



*يا باشا  1024 بعد الشر عنك :smile01*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا باشا  1024 بعد الشر عنك :smile01*​



هههههههههههه
شانكس :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*احنا هنفضل ساكتين كده يا جماعه 
اهتفوا ورايا 
الشعب يريد الشات القديم
الشعب يريد الشات القديم 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شانكس :smile01



* العفش 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *احنا هنفضل ساكتين كده يا جماعه
> اهتفوا ورايا
> الشعب يريد الشات القديم
> الشعب يريد الشات القديم
> ...



ههههههههههههه
يلا على ميدان التحرير
انا روحت لروك وماعبرنيش 
يلا انا رايحه على الميدان :ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يلا على ميدان التحرير
> انا روحت لروك وماعبرنيش
> يلا انا رايحه على الميدان :ura1:



* روك مشغول
متحركش من نص ساعه 
باين مش في المنتدي 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * روك مشغول
> متحركش من نص ساعه
> باين مش في المنتدي
> *​



نووووو
اتحرك انا شوفته
راح يشوف موضوع بتاع بابا نويل
وبعد كده رجع تانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*انا اتعاميت خلااااااااااااااااااص
 شغال في تصميم من 6 ساعات
ولسه موصلتش لنصه (

 ادعولي والنبي

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

يارب تصمم يا تتح 

ضحكوا علينا ومفيش شات :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يارب تصمم يا تتح
> 
> ضحكوا علينا ومفيش شات :act23:



* منا بفش غلي في حاجه تاني اهو :act23:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

> * منا بفش غلي في حاجه تاني اهو :act23:*



لا ركز فى التصميم ادامك كمان 6 ساعات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا ركز فى التصميم ادامك كمان 6 ساعات



*مهو اخيراً خلص 
بس خلص عليا 
*تقويم الكنيسه 2012 " تصميم "​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

شفته جميل جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شفته جميل جدا



* شانكس :smile01
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

* الناس اللي بتقول ليبيا اجدع من مصر عشان استردت 90 مليار من اموال القذافي المهربة من الاخر احب اقولهم
 .
 مصر اجدع
 ...
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 مصر في طريقها لاسترجاع الرئيس المخلوع نفسه... 

منقووول

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

فعلا يا كوينا

النيابه قالت انهارده ان مبارك والعدلي
ملهمش علاقه بقتل التظاهرين امام الاقسام

شكل القضيه باظت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> فعلا يا كوينا
> النيابه قالت انهارده ان مبارك والعدلي
> ملهمش علاقه بقتل التظاهرين امام الاقسام
> شكل القضيه باظت


*لأ مش كده ...هما بيتكلموا عن ضرب النار اللى حصل أمام الأقسام ..دى حاجة تانية غير التهمة الأساسية ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

شفتوا بقى احنا اجدع منهم


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

هو الناس نايمة ليه ؟؟؟ 

اصحوااااا يا قوم


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو الناس نايمة ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> اصحوااااا يا قوم


*يا بنتي مش بتتعبي؟* :2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

انا مش  نايم بس متكدر في محاضره
من 2 لحد 8 
والمعيد ممل جداااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

> *يا بنتي مش بتتعبي؟* :2:



طبعا ما انا تعبت وقومت من ساعتها


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه

هانت يا عياد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا مش نايم بس متكدر في محاضره
> من 2 لحد 8
> والمعيد ممل جداااااا


*ليه 6 ساعات محاضره !!!!!!!!!!!! بتشرحو جثه و لا إه----*
*اه الملل ده عندك حق ==*
*تيجى نلعب كوتشينا هههههههههههههه *
*ربنا معاك--*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> هانت يا عياد



*انا خرجت الساعه 6.3
صدعت جدا
 والمدرج فضي عليه اصلا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ليه 6 ساعات محاضره !!!!!!!!!!!! بتشرحو جثه و لا إه----*
> *اه الملل ده عندك حق ==*
> *تيجى نلعب كوتشينا هههههههههههههه *
> *ربنا معاك--*



*دي المراجعه النهائيه 
شرح فيها ماده التامين كلها 

 ومعاكي يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

باقي من الزمن 3 ساعات وابقي في اللجنه
ادعولي اوي شكرا


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

روحت ورجعت من اللجنة يا عياد

عملت ايه بقى ؟؟


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2012)

ربنا يشفى كل مريض


----------



## +febronia+ (5 يناير 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> باقي من الزمن 3 ساعات وابقي في اللجنه
> ادعولي اوي شكرا


 هااا قول لينا عملت إه يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> روحت ورجعت من اللجنة يا عياد
> 
> عملت ايه بقى ؟؟



*نشكر ربنا يا كوينا 
ثواني هوريكي منظر الامتحان
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ربنا يشفى كل مريض



* يشفي مين 
ويشفيه من ايه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هااا قول لينا عملت إه يا عياد



* نحمدووووووووووووووه 
حليت حل يدخلني طب 
مع اني في تجاره :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*مين هنا يا جدعان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

انا هنا 

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هنا
> 
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين



* وانتي طيبه يا بت يا صفراويه انتي 
فاهماني طبعا ههههههههههه


استني كده شوفي الامتحان بتاع انهارده 
 هصوره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*امتحان تقشعر له الابدان








*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

> * وانتي طيبه يا بت يا صفراويه انتي
> فاهماني طبعا ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه 

ده امتحان ده انا مش فاهمة حاجة 

انت بتمتحن ولا شغال فى شركة تأمين

احنا مالنا مات وعنده 60 سنة ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ده امتحان ده انا مش فاهمة حاجة
> 
> ...




* علشان تعرفوا كم المعاناه 
الورقه كانت بتطلع لنا لسانها 
بس علي مين 
انا حليت العملي كله 
عليه 12 من 20
والفت ماده جديده في النظري 
سوف تدرس في الاعوام القادمه 
كدليل علي التخلف :smile01
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

> * علشان تعرفوا كم المعاناه
> الورقه كانت بتطلع لنا لسانها
> بس علي مين
> انا حليت العملي كله
> ...



ولا يهمك كل العباقرة كده

محدش قدرهم فى زمانهم وفهموا وجهة نظرهم بعد كده هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولا يهمك كل العباقرة كده
> 
> محدش قدرهم فى زمانهم وفهموا وجهة نظرهم بعد كده هههههههههه



* يعني فكرك هيفهموني بعد ما اموت ؟* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *امتحان تقشعر له الابدان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:w00t::w00t:
استغفر الله العظيم يارب
ايه الامتحان ده
ده انا كرهت التجاره قبل مافكر ادخلها
يا ساتر
ايه الحاجات ديه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :w00t::w00t:
> استغفر الله العظيم يارب
> ايه الامتحان ده
> ده انا كرهت التجاره قبل مافكر ادخلها
> ...


* دي !!!!
دا رجس من عمل الشيطان 

هتصدقي لو قولتلك دا اسهل امتحان السنادي 
وحليت فيه حل يدخلي طب :smile01

 عندي نفس الماده التيرم التان 
بس انجلش 
شوفتي الهنا اللي انا فيه 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * دي !!!!
> دا رجس من عمل الشيطان
> 
> هتصدقي لو قولتلك دا اسهل امتحان السنادي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ده اسهل امتحان
طيب والاصعب يبقى عامل ازاى


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

> * يعني فكرك هيفهموني بعد ما اموت ؟*



مش شرط ممكن يفهموك بعد 100 سنة مثلا

وتكون عايش هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده اسهل امتحان
> طيب والاصعب يبقى عامل ازاى



* بيبقي نظري 
مش بعرف احفظ نهائي 
بفهم الغرض من السؤال وبجاوب باختصار شديد شديد 
يصل الي حد عدم الكتابه اصلا  :smile01

 مبحبش النظري نهائي 
انا بتاع ارقاااااااااااااااااام وبس
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * بيبقي نظري
> مش بعرف احفظ نهائي
> بفهم الغرض من السؤال وبجاوب باختصار شديد شديد
> يصل الي حد عدم الكتابه اصلا  :smile01
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يصل الى حد عدم الكتابه
انت ممتاز


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش شرط ممكن يفهموك بعد 100 سنة مثلا
> 
> وتكون عايش هههههههههههه



* طيب وساعتها انا هكون لسه بفهم ؟
 ولا دخلت في مرحله ما بعد الزهيمر
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * طيب وساعتها انا هكون لسه بفهم ؟
> ولا دخلت في مرحله ما بعد الزهيمر
> *​



هههههههههه
يا راجل ده انت هتكون لسه فى عز شبابك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يصل الى حد عدم الكتابه
> انت ممتاز



* لا عياد :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههه
> يا راجل ده انت هتكون لسه فى عز شبابك



* انت بتقول عز 
يبقي انت اللي قتلت بابها 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا بابها 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يناير 2012)

> طيب وساعتها انا هكون لسه بفهم ؟
> ولا دخلت في مرحله ما بعد الزهيمر



ههههههههههههه مش لازم بقى تفهم كل حاجة

اهم حاجة التقدير العلمى ليك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه مش لازم بقى تفهم كل حاجة
> 
> اهم حاجة التقدير العلمى ليك ​



*فعلا 
اطلع اخد جايزه وانا مسنود من 4
لا شكرا مش عايزها 
انا عايز اموت وانا واقف لوحد 
محدش ساندني 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * لا عياد :smile01
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد
وانا اللى افتكرتك ممتاز


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * انت بتقول عز
> يبقي انت اللي قتلت بابها
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا بابها
> *​



ههههههههههه
ياعم انا ماقولتش حاجه
انا ماليش دحوه :act19:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد
> وانا اللى افتكرتك ممتاز



*ممتاز ده حلم كل طالب ههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ياعم انا ماقولتش حاجه
> انا ماليش دحوه :act19:



* الانكار مش هينفعك
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

فى واحده على الفيس عايزانى اهزقها :w00t::w00t:


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * الانكار مش هينفعك
> *​



لا هينفع :bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> فى واحده على الفيس عايزانى اهزقها :w00t::w00t:



* مش دي بتاعه 
" بموووووووووت في الشتيمه " " وبخني " 
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ممتاز ده حلم كل طالب ههههههه
> *​



هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا هينفع :bud:


*لا مش هينفع :gun:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> *فعلا
> اطلع اخد جايزه وانا مسنود من 4
> لا شكرا مش عايزها
> انا عايز اموت وانا واقف لوحد
> محدش ساندني *​



لالا متقلقش مش هيدوك جايزة التقدير معنوى

كلمة شكر كفاية


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * مش دي بتاعه
> " بموووووووووت في الشتيمه " " وبخني "
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ديه شكلها هتضربنى 
لو ماهزقهتهاش 
ديه مجنونه ياعم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا متقلقش مش هيدوك جايزة التقدير معنوى
> 
> كلمة شكر كفاية




* اذا كان كده ماشي :59:
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

بتعملوا ايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ديه شكلها هتضربنى
> لو ماهزقهتهاش
> ديه مجنونه ياعم



*اده بجد 
طيب هاتي الليلنك بتاعها 
اروح اخد جرعه سفاله واجي اوبخها انا ههههههه
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *لا مش هينفع :gun:
> *​



لا انا قولت هينفع :act19:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بتعملوا ايه​



*انا قاعد بحل الامتحان 
وميرنا بتهزق في واحده علي الفيس 
وكوينا بتقري الفاتحه علي روحي 
انت بقي بتعمل ايه ؟
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اده بجد
> طيب هاتي الليلنك بتاعها
> اروح اخد جرعه سفاله واجي اوبخها انا ههههههه
> *​



يالهووووووووووى
ديه هبله خالص
بجد اجبلك اللينك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا انا قولت هينفع :act19:



* خلاص 
مش هينفع المرادي 
بس اعملي حسابك المره الجايه 
مش هينفع بردوا :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> يالهووووووووووى
> ديه هبله خالص
> بجد اجبلك اللينك



* لو هبله لا 
علشان انا تخصص مجانين بس 
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

انا دلوقتى مش بعمل 
علشان عمال اعمل طول النهار 
احسن اعملوا انتو بقى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * خلاص
> مش هينفع المرادي
> بس اعملي حسابك المره الجايه
> مش هينفع بردوا :smile01
> *​



هههههههههه
لا المره ديه هينفع والمره اللى جايه هينفع برضو :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا دلوقتى مش بعمل
> علشان عمال اعمل طول النهار
> احسن اعملوا انتو بقى​



* الله يعينك يا حج في اللي بتعمله :smile01
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * لو هبله لا
> علشان انا تخصص مجانين بس
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه
طيب لو لاقيتلك واحده مجنونه
هجيبهالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا المره ديه هينفع والمره اللى جايه هينفع برضو :act23:


*انتي كنتي عايزه جنيه 
خدي اتنين 
ومشيها مش هينفع المرادي
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

احنا مش لاقيين حاجة نعملها 

ممكن اقتراح فااااشل مجرد اقتراح قوموا ذاكروا :smile01

انا عن نفسى مش قايمة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طيب لو لاقيتلك واحده مجنونه
> هجيبهالك



*ههههههههههههه
لو كده ماشي
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انتي كنتي عايزه جنيه
> خدي اتنين
> ومشيها مش هينفع المرادي
> *​



هههههههههههههه
خلاص اتفقنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا مش لاقيين حاجة نعملها
> 
> ممكن اقتراح فااااشل مجرد اقتراح قوموا ذاكروا :smile01
> 
> انا عن نفسى مش قايمة



هههههههههههه
ولا انا
الجو ساقعه لوحده مش ناقصه مذاكره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا مش لاقيين حاجة نعملها
> 
> ممكن اقتراح فااااشل مجرد اقتراح قوموا ذاكروا :smile01
> 
> انا عن نفسى مش قايمة



*بما ان الاقتراح فاشل مش قايم 
امتاحاني لسه يوووووووووووم 18
يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

يااه
الفاشله نفسها بتشجعكم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

طيب هسالكم سؤال محيرنى ومافيش غيركم هنا اتكلم معاه
البنت اللى عايزانى اهزقها مش محترمه خالص وهى محتاجه حد يهزهقها وخلاص
وشكلها كده شاربه حاجه 
انا دلوقتى مش عارفه امسحها ولا احاول اساعدها :thnk0001:
مين هيجاوبنى بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*يا وجعتك البلاك 
بتقول علي تاسوني فاشله 
طيب انا هسيبها  تغلس عليك 
وهتخمد انا علشان موريش حاجه بكره 
يلا تصبحوا علي خير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> طيب هسالكم سؤال محيرنى ومافيش غيركم هنا اتكلم معاه
> البنت اللى عايزانى اهزقها مش محترمه خالص وهى محتاجه حد يهزهقها وخلاص
> وشكلها كده شاربه حاجه
> انا دلوقتى مش عارفه امسحها ولا احاول اساعدها :thnk0001:
> مين هيجاوبنى بقى



* امسحيها لاني معتقدش انها بنت 
وممكن يكون الكلام بيتصور 
وعايزين يقولوا شوفوا البنت المسيحيه بتقول ايه 
اريحلك خلصي عليها 
اقصد اخلصي منها 
واديها اجنور معتبر 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> يااه
> الفاشله نفسها بتشجعكم



فاشلة بس محبش الشر

مش عشان انا فاشلة اساعدهم على الفشل

لا انصحهم ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> طيب هسالكم سؤال محيرنى ومافيش غيركم هنا اتكلم معاه
> البنت اللى عايزانى اهزقها مش محترمه خالص وهى محتاجه حد يهزهقها وخلاص
> وشكلها كده شاربه حاجه
> انا دلوقتى مش عارفه امسحها ولا احاول اساعدها :thnk0001:
> مين هيجاوبنى بقى



مدام مش محترمة يبقى امسيحها

هتساعديها ازاى


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> *يا وجعتك البلاك
> بتقول علي تاسوني فاشله
> طيب انا هسيبها  تغلس عليك
> وهتخمد انا علشان موريش حاجه بكره
> يلا تصبحوا علي خير *



ههههههههههه ايون عايزة اغلس على حد

بقالى كتير قاعدة من غير شغل

لا مدام موركش حاجة يبقى تصبح على خير


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * امسحيها لاني معتقدش انها بنت
> وممكن يكون الكلام بيتصور
> وعايزين يقولوا شوفوا البنت المسيحيه بتقول ايه
> اريحلك خلصي عليها
> ...



عندك حق
بس انا بامانه ماقولتلهاش حاجه انا فضلت متفاجأه


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مدام مش محترمة يبقى امسيحها
> 
> هتساعديها ازاى



مسحتها وعملتلها بلوك كمان :act19:


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

انها : الملاك الفاشل​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

مين صاااااحى

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

لكل اعضاء المنتدي 

كل عيد ميلاد وانتم بالف خير
يسوع يبارك حياتكم بميلاده في قلوبكم 
ويملئها فرح وسلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

وانتوا طيبين كلكوا مينا - جوسبل - ميرنا

المنتدى نايم حتى يوم العيد الكل مش فاضى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
نفر نفر ونفرايه نفرايه 
ويا رب السنه الجايه اشوفكم مباسيط
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

*كل سنه و كلكم طيبين --عياد --مينا--تاسونى--جوسبل-مرنا-- ونطلع كويسين و نعيد على عبود ههههههه سابنا الصيام كله جى يقولنا الكشرى دلوقتى  يلا معلش --- ههههه كل سنه و سنه وكلكم طيبيييين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كل سنه و كلكم طيبين --عياد --مينا--تاسونى--جوسبل-مرنا-- ونطلع كويسين و نعيد على عبود ههههههه سابنا الصيام كله جى يقولنا الكشرى دلوقتى  يلا معلش --- ههههه كل سنه و سنه وكلكم طيبيييين*


*بمناسبه الكشري والاكل الصيامي 
متعود كل سنه بعد قداس العيد 
اجيب شيكولاته لوالدتي واخوتي انا مش بحبها نهائي
وفي الصيف بجيب كيمو كونوا 
المهو العيد اللي فات جبت كيمو 
وكنته علي الباب ودخلت عليهم  بكيس فول 
امي قالتي بره 
واخواتي اعتدوا عليا بالضرب :11azy:
ههههههههههههه

وانتي طيبه يا باشا 
وربنا يجعله عيد سعيد عليكي وعلي اسرتك 
*​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2012)

ينعاد ع الكل بصحة وسلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح مرافقتنا كل الايام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

مورا مارون قال:


> ينعاد ع الكل بصحة وسلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح مرافقتنا كل الايام​



*وانتي طيبه يا مورا 
امين يا رب ينعاد علي الكل بالخير 
ميرسي لمعايدتك ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

طب البنات في الكوافيرات ياما في المطبخ

الشباب فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب البنات في الكوافيرات ياما في المطبخ
> 
> الشباب فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



* يا عند الحلاق 
ياما مستنين البنات قدلم الكوافرهرجي 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

*يا خوفى من مشوار الكوافير ده--- ياربت كنت وفقت فى الطابور حجزته من امبارح------- و ادينى حرقت البطاطس كمان  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههه
ايه دا هو الكوافير بقي بالطابور والحجز كمان

زي افران العيش كدا هههههه


----------



## loly80 (6 يناير 2012)

عيد سعيد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه دا هو الكوافير بقي بالطابور والحجز كمان
> 
> زي افران العيش كدا هههههه


 و اطول كمااان هههههههههههههههه-- انا نازلا -- الى الجهههاااااااااااااااااد ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب البنات في الكوافيرات ياما في المطبخ
> 
> الشباب فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*فى الشغل حضرتك :a4:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و اطول كمااان هههههههههههههههه-- انا نازلا -- الى الجهههاااااااااااااااااد ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه الجهاد ارحم يا اوختي :11azy:





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى الشغل حضرتك :a4:*




الله يكون في عونكم


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

*
**



			الشباب فين بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بينضفو البيت 
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2012)

عند الكوافير لية ؟؟؟؟
هو فيه عيد يا جماعة ؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*وعليكي يا لولي 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

مين هناااك ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*انا موجود بس بحاول اعمل صور 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *
> **
> بينضفو البيت
> ههههههههههههههه
> *




والنبي لو انطبقت السماء علي الارض 
ما هاشوف ولد بيعمل كدا
هههههههههههههه

البنات يا عيني تمسح وتنظف وبعد كدا تفكر في نفسها والاكل
 اللي وراها
الا انا لاني مش بعمل اكل ههههههههه




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عند الكوافير لية ؟؟؟؟
> هو فيه عيد يا جماعة ؟؟؟!!!!



 :t9: بيقولوا بكره تقربيا عيد :t30:

بس نام انت ساعتين كدا وتعالي 
:99:


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههه

لا يا جوسبل بيعملوا الاشغال الشاقة يشيلوا المراتين

ويشيلوا الحاجات الثقيلة

امال ايه قاعدين شحوطة فى البيت واحنا نشيل مراااتب هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا جوسبل بيعملوا الاشغال الشاقة يشيلوا المراتين
> 
> ...



انا عن نفسي ما شوفت
انا اتهد حيلي 
بسرعه روميو كان في الشغل بصراحه
وحتي لو في البيت بيغلس ومش بيعمل حاجه

دلع بقي :smil8:


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> والنبي لو انطبقت السماء علي الارض
> ما هاشوف ولد بيعمل كدا
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


iههههههههههههههههه انضف انا وانتو بتعملو ايه فحياتكم؟
اعدين عند الكوافير من الصبح لحد بليل
وتيجو تنزلو الكنيسه
ومفيش منكو فيدة
حطيت ايدى فالشق منكوو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> :t9: بيقولوا بكره تقربيا عيد :t30:
> 
> بس نام انت ساعتين كدا وتعالي
> :99:


*نمت ساعتين وجيت ...أية العيد فاتنى ؟؟*
*ولوفاتنى هيتعاد الساعة كام ؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> انا عن نفسي ما شوفت
> انا اتهد حيلي
> بسرعه روميو كان في الشغل بصراحه
> وحتي لو في البيت بيغلس ومش بيعمل حاجه
> ...



هههههههههه لا احنا عندنا نظام مش سايبة

هما عليهم الدوليب والمراتب وكل التقايل امال ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين*
*ومع بابا نويل العيد*
*هديتك محفوظه *
*عريس يمسح ويكنس وينضف *
*وفى الليل يشتغل شخاره بالكهربه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> iههههههههههههههههه انضف انا وانتو بتعملو ايه فحياتكم؟
> اعدين عند الكوافير من الصبح لحد بليل
> وتيجو تنزلو الكنيسه
> ومفيش منكو فيدة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
دا علي اساس انكم تقدروا اصلا تعمل شغل البيت اللي البنت بتعمله :smil8:

بس اخر جمله فكرتني بعواجيز الفرح
ههههههههههه





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نمت ساعتين وجيت ...أية العيد فاتنى ؟؟*
> *ولوفاتنى هيتعاد الساعة كام ؟*



لا اطمن لسه بيقول يا هادي اهو
الحقوه بقي
وكل سنه وانت طيب
ابعتلي حته لحمه وكام فراخه علي حته بطه بقي
عيديه :w00t:





tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه لا احنا عندنا نظام مش سايبة
> 
> هما عليهم الدوليب والمراتب وكل التقايل امال ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههههه




يا جامد انت ايون هو دا الكلام ولا بلاش


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> دا علي اساس انكم تقدروا اصلا تعمل شغل البيت اللي البنت بتعمله :smil8:
> 
> بس اخر جمله فكرتني بعواجيز الفرح
> ههههههههههه


iiiهههههههههههههه
وشغل البيت فيه ايه
امسك المكنسة اغسل
امسك المية وسيق
امسك الستاير وارمى فالغساله
امسك الاكل ارمية فالميكرو يف
فالاخر تم شغل البيت
انا عن نفسى مش شايف ليكو اى حاجة ممكن الراجل ميعملهاش
ربنا يخلينا احنا الرجاله
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين*
> *ومع بابا نويل العيد*
> *هديتك محفوظه *
> *عريس يمسح ويكنس وينضف *
> *وفى الليل يشتغل شخاره بالكهربه*​


ونت طيب حبيبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين*
> *ومع بابا نويل العيد*
> *هديتك محفوظه *
> *عريس يمسح ويكنس وينضف *
> *وفى الليل يشتغل شخاره بالكهربه*​



ههههههههههههههه 
طب معاه الكتالوج


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> iiiهههههههههههههه
> وشغل البيت فيه ايه
> امسك المكنسة اغسل
> امسك المية وسيق
> ...




ههههههههههه ياسلام لو كانت بالسهوله دي مكنش حد غلب

طب جرب يوم واحد بس
تغسل وتمسح وتنظف وتعمل اكل

وقولي النتيجه بقي :99:


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههه ياسلام لو كانت بالسهوله دي مكنش حد غلب
> 
> طب جرب يوم واحد بس
> تغسل وتمسح وتنظف وتعمل اكل
> ...


النتيجة ان البيت اصبح نضيف ولزيز اكتر من توضيب وتنضيف البنات


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> النتيجة ان البيت اصبح نضيف ولزيز اكتر من توضيب وتنضيف البنات



امممممممممممممممممممممممم

انت جربت


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

عيب يا بنتى السؤال دا
يدن الديك اغبز واحلب واسقى الحمار
امال دنا ابن بلد اوى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

يا جوسبل خليهم يعملوا يوفروا علينا

شاااطر يا سرجيوس على طول اعمل كده

عشان البيت يبقى حلو ونظيف احسن ما ست تعملوا وتبوظ الدنيا


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

iههههههههههههه
وادى واحدة ست اعترفت
رغم ان جواة عاوزة تلبس الراجل فالحيط بس مش مشكله
راضيين
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> iههههههههههههه
> وادى واحدة ست اعترفت
> رغم ان جواة عاوزة تلبس الراجل فالحيط بس مش مشكله
> راضيين
> هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه

انا عايزة اريحكوا اللى بيعرف يعمل حاجة

وشايف انه احسن من اى حد يعملها يبقى يعملها ور ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

ياختي ساعه الجد هايدبس المودام
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

ما انا عارفة يا حبى

اهو كلام بيقولوا وخلاص هههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا عارفة يا حبى
> 
> اهو كلام بيقولوا وخلاص هههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
احبك وانت واخدهم علي قد عقلهم كدا
:99:


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

مين اكل ومين لسة ؟؟ 

انا لسة


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

لسه فاضل ربع ساعه بحالها
ههههههههههههههههههه

انا فطست عاوز انام
كدا مش هعرف اكل بمزاج ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> انا عايزة اريحكوا اللى بيعرف يعمل حاجة
> 
> وشايف انه احسن من اى حد يعملها يبقى يعملها ور ايه


ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه
ها


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> ياختي ساعه الجد هايدبس المودام
> ههههههههههههههه


وغلاوتك المودم هى الى بتدبسنى
ههههههههههه
مودام مين انا مليش مودامات
كلهم ملكات يمين بس
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> ما انا عارفة يا حبى
> 
> اهو كلام بيقولوا وخلاص هههههههههه


مشكلتكم انكم مغرورين جدا
ومحسسنى انكم عبرتو القنال لما تمسكو طبقين تغسلوهم


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههه
> احبك وانت واخدهم علي قد عقلهم كدا


كلمة واحدة هرد بيه عليكم يا فخايدة
برلم برلم تلاللاللا
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

> مين اكل ومين لسة ؟؟
> 
> انا لسة


الراجله بتقول:ـ نحن ناكل لنعيش
المراة:ـنعيش لناكل
ههههههههههههه


Gospel Life قال:


> لسه فاضل ربع ساعه بحالها
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا فطست عاوز انام
> كدا مش هعرف اكل بمزاج ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه والنبى تلاقيقى خلصتى اكل البيت كلو
وبعدين دىمش اكلتك
دى اكله عشرة


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

هيييييه اكلت

تم بحمد الله


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

دىمش اكلتك
دى اكله عشرة


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه

ما احنا لسة هنتعشى


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه
بالهنا والشفاء يا قمر


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

بتعملوا ايه​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

بنشوف الى اكلو وخلصو الاكل كلو دول


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

يا ولاد الايه يا لذينه​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه بنشوف مين خلص اكل

انا اكلت


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

برررررضه

اكلتوا ونمتوا ولا ايه ؟؟

قولنا هتفطروا هتفوقه هههههههههه

المنتدى مفيش فايدة منه


----------



## +febronia+ (6 يناير 2012)

:08::08:


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

اكلتى اد ايه يا فاشله​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

* العسكرى ..... يقتل القتيل و يصلى فى كنيسته 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> اكلتى اد ايه يا فاشله



اكلت بشاميل وبوفتيك ومقدرتش اكمل الباقى 

وشربت شااااى طبعا


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

ايه كلكم كالتوا
ماصدقتوا خلاص


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2012)

هههههه صحه يا بت​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> ايه كلكم كالتوا
> ماصدقتوا خلاص



انتى مأكلتيش يا بت ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> هههههه صحه يا بت



شكرا


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى مأكلتيش يا بت ؟؟



ههههههههههه
لا اكييييييييد كلت


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> لا اكييييييييد كلت



بالهنا والشفا


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بالهنا والشفا



ميرسى ياحبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*بالصلي علي النبي كده 
انا كنت مشغول في المعايدات 
بقالي ساعه ونص ساره في البروفيلات 
ومش فاضي اقري اخر 10 صفح 
من الاخر كده 
حد جاب سيرتي ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

هو شو القصة كل مواضيع المنتدى إللي بدخلها جايبين فيها سيرة الأكل واللحمة 
إرحموناااااااااااااااا جوعتونييييييييييييييييي يا جماعة 
طيب حد يبعتلي شوي من عنده هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بالصلي علي النبي كده
> انا كنت مشغول في المعايدات
> بقالي ساعه ونص ساره في البروفيلات
> ومش فاضي اقري اخر 10 صفح
> ...



ييييييييه انت لسه فاكر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

*يا سلام انتي تؤمري يا خاله روشتا 








*





* 




بالف هنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ييييييييه انت لسه فاكر



* شكلكم قطعتوا فروتي ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا سلام انتي تؤمري يا خاله روشتا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


إيه البخل ده :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إيه البخل ده :act23:




* بامانه انا حاطط صوره 
بس مش عارف في اهي مش راضيه تظهر 





*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه

معلش يا روزيتا اصلنا لسة فاطرين جديد


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * بامانه انا حاطط صوره
> بس مش عارف في اهي مش راضيه تظهر
> 
> 
> ...


لأ ما وصلنيش حااااااااجة :gun:
أو شكلك باعتلي الطبق فاااااااضي من دون أكل :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2012)

طيب صوره تاني علشان الصوره الاولي مش عارف مالها 



















​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه

عياد باعتلك اللحمة نية وانتى اعمليها اللى انتى عيزاه


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> معلش يا روزيتا اصلنا لسة فاطرين جديد


صحة يا عسل بس عنجد جوعت لما دخلت المواضيع التي تتحدث عن الأكل خاصة إنا عيدنا بـ 25-12 يعني راحت علينا هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> طيب صوره تاني علشان الصوره الاولي مش عارف مالها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا دي اللؤم يا عيااااااااااااد :act23:
باعت اللحمة نية 
ما كان العشم


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2012)

خدى يا حبى ولا يهمك


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> صحة يا عسل بس عنجد جوعت لما دخلت المواضيع التي تتحدث عن الأكل خاصة إنا عيدنا بـ 25-12 يعني راحت علينا هههههههههه



اكلتوا قبلينا

خياااااانة ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*غلطن انا علشان عايزك تطبخي اليل علي مزاجك 
مش يمكن اكلي ميعجبكيش 
نتفتضح قدام الاشقاء الاردنين ؟

*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> خدى يا حبى ولا يهمك


يمي يمييييييييييييييييييييييي جوعتيني بزيادة يا تاسوني هههههههههه
مررررررسي يا حبي على هالأكل إللي بيشهييييييييييي بس وين التحلاية طمع يعني :t30:
بتضلي أحسن من بعض الناس "عياد" يعني هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يمي يمييييييييييييييييييييييي جوعتيني بزيادة يا تاسوني هههههههههه
> مررررررسي يا حبي على هالأكل إللي بيشهييييييييييي بس وين التحلاية طمع يعني :t30:
> بتضلي أحسن من بعض الناس "عياد" يعني هههههههههههههه



*مكنش العشم يا روشتا انتي 
هنخسر بعض علي شويه لحمه ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *غلطن انا علشان عايزك تطبخي اليل علي مزاجك
> مش يمكن اكلي ميعجبكيش
> نتفتضح قدام الاشقاء الاردنين ؟
> 
> *​


ده على أساس بعرف أطبخ يعني ولا أيه ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ده على أساس بعرف أطبخ يعني ولا أيه ههههههههههههه



*يا وجعه مجندله 
مش بتعرفي تطبخي 
امال هتتجوزي ازاي ؟ :t9:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكلتوا قبلينا
> 
> خياااااانة ههههههههههه


شفتي الخيانة بقى :99:


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا وجعه مجندله
> مش بتعرفي تطبخي
> امال هتتجوزي ازاي ؟ :t9:
> *​


مش عارفة تصدق :t9: 
عشان كده من إحدى مميزات عريس الهنا إنه يعرف يطبخ ويكون ست بيت ممتاااااااازة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

حمله فكرهم ورخم عليهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حمله فكرهم ورخم عليهم



* حد يجماعه يشتكي الاخت دي للاداره 
انا عن نفسي هعمل لها تقيم سالب ههههههه
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * حد يجماعه يشتكي الاخت دي للاداره
> انا عن نفسي هعمل لها تقيم سالب ههههههه
> *​


ههههههههههه
:w00t::w00t::w00t:
يالحوى
طب على الله :nunu0000:


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانته طيبين يا بشاوات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> يالحوى
> طب على الله :nunu0000:



*طالما فينا من شوم 
انا هعترف 
انا عضو نشيط   غلبان ومعنديش خاصيه التقيم السالب :smil8:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *طالما فينا من شوم
> انا هعترف
> انا عضو نشيط   غلبان ومعنديش خاصيه التقيم السالب :smil8:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
اه صح
لازم اجيبلك الشومه عشان تعترف يعنى :11azy:


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه
هو انتي وراياا ورياا ياا ميرناا
 كل مادخل موضوع الاقي في كدة P


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى اللى بتيجى بتلاقينى
هو انا كنت اعرف انك هتيجى هنا


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يناير 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



:beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يناير 2012)

بت انتي مش قولتي لي جود نايت هاه
 اية الي جابك تااني 
ولا جود ناايت ليهاا معناا تااني اناا مش عارفاة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بت انتي مش قولتي لي جود نايت هاه
> اية الي جابك تااني
> ولا جود ناايت ليهاا معناا تااني اناا مش عارفاة
> هههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
اه ليها معنى تانى انتى مش عارفاه
ده انتى طلعتى قديمه اوووى :t30:


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يناير 2012)

ههههههههه ماسي يا ختي 
سبنالك انتي الجديدوالخلفيات كمان   P
ههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

اللهّــــــُم أنــــُـزل عليّا شــــطارة فجآئية
 .. تجعلني أفــــقد صوآبي وأذآكر
. . مـــــذآكره خـــــرآفيه !! x(
امـــــــــــــيــــــــــن


----------



## rania79 (7 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتو بخير يا قمامير
ياترى فطرو ايةبقة؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو بخير يا قمامير
> ياترى فطرو ايةبقة؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



وانتى طيبه يارنوش :t4:
وانا فطرت لحمه 30:


----------



## +febronia+ (7 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو بخير يا قمامير
> ياترى فطرو ايةبقة؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه
وانتي طيبة يااا قمر 

تصدقي مش فاكرة فطرت اية  هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*وانتي طيبه يا خاله رانيا 
انا ضارب كبده اسكندراني 
وانهارده في لحمه مشويه 
هنقلب الشارع دخان باين 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2012)




----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير يا عالم​


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


لا يا باشا
انا بضك على كلب الله وعلى المنتدى الى اتملى اكل
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*انا جه 
مين هناك ؟

 صبا الفل يا مارسو
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لا يا باشا
> انا بضك على كلب الله وعلى المنتدى الى اتملى اكل
> هههههههههههههههه


ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان:ura1::ura1:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

يللا كله يقولى عمل واتفسح فين ؟؟

ان اتفسحت


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا جه
> مين هناك ؟
> 
> صبا الفل يا مارسو
> *​




بررنس الليالى:t4:​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> 
> يللا كله يقولى عمل واتفسح فين ؟؟
> 
> ان اتفسحت




يعنى الواحد يحسدك ولا يقتلك ولا يفجرك :act23:​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> يعنى الواحد يحسدك ولا يقتلك ولا يفجرك :act23:



الثلاثة 

ها اتفسحت فين ؟؟؟  شكلك ولا خرجت من البيت


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (7 يناير 2012)

النهارده اول عيد ليا وللاسف مخرجتش
​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الثلاثة
> 
> ها اتفسحت فين ؟؟؟  شكلك ولا خرجت من البيت




ولا خرحت ولا هخرج :giveup:​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> النهارده اول عيد ليا وللاسف مخرجتش



انشاء الله الظروف تتحسن وتعرفى تخرجى


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> النهارده اول عيد ليا وللاسف مخرجتش
> ​




ليه بس يا معلم​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> ولا خرحت ولا هخرج :giveup:



انا من العيد اللى فات بقيت بتفسح بعد غياب 4-5 سنين عن الفسح 

ده يوم يا بنى اخرج


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (7 يناير 2012)

> انشاء الله الظروف تتحسن وتعرفى تخرجى



*يارب*



> ليه بس يا معلم




*صحباتى البنات مسافرين*
*والولاد على القهوه*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *يارب*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

انا بغيظ ناس هنا
الجو انهارده كان تحفه قوووووووووي
بس برد من شويه ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

انا اعدت فالبيت


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

المهم خرجتى فى الجو الحلو ده 

ولا قعدتى تتفرجى عليه فى البيت ؟؟

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

طبعا خرجت لو كنت في البيت ماكنتش عرفت انه تحفه
هههههههههههههههه

وانتي طيبه يا قمري


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

برااااااافو وانا كمان خرجت


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا بغيظ ناس هنا
> الجو انهارده كان تحفه قوووووووووي
> بس برد من شويه ههههههههههه




:act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> برااااااافو وانا كمان خرجت




طب حلو عقبال كل عيد :ura1:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> :act23::act23::act23:​




اه يا راسي وجعتني من الكرسي دا
ههههههههههههه:smile01


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

احسن فيكي .. والفاشله التانيه هتضرب بردو​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> احسن فيكي .. والفاشله التانيه هتضرب بردو



لا كفاية راسى مش مستحملة

لسة راجعة من الملاهى 

والدنيا بتلف بيا ومن ساعتها شايفة كل حاجة اتنين هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> احسن فيكي .. والفاشله التانيه هتضرب بردو​



انت شرير خالص بقي

وبرده بغيظك يا ميلو ههههههه
انا خرجت وانت لا :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا كفاية راسى مش مستحملة
> 
> لسة راجعة من الملاهى
> 
> والدنيا بتلف بيا ومن ساعتها شايفة كل حاجة اتنين هههههههههههههه




هخليكي تشوفيها 10 :act23:​


Gospel Life قال:


> انت شرير خالص بقي
> 
> وبرده بغيظك يا ميلو ههههههه
> انا خرجت وانت لا :ura1::ura1::ura1:




انا هقطعكككككك :smile01​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا هقطعكككككك :smile01​




ما تقدرتش :gun:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> هخليكي تشوفيها 10 :act23:



كفاية اتنين عشان الحسد


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

طيب استنوا بقى انا هكتب موضوع كنت مكسل اكتبه من امبارح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب استنوا بقى انا هكتب موضوع كنت مكسل اكتبه من امبارح​




استرها يارب :thnk0001:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> طيب استنوا بقى انا هكتب موضوع كنت مكسل اكتبه من امبارح



ويتنج واسترها ياااااارب فعلا ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

يا خسااااااارة

اليوم خلص والعيد بتحضيراته خلص

وهترجع تانى الايام مملة


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

كتبته

دة موضوع مش قننننننننبله​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201120​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا خسااااااارة
> 
> اليوم خلص والعيد بتحضيراته خلص
> 
> وهترجع تانى الايام مملة


*ممكن تتسلى بعمل الكسكسى ...*
*أشرح لك طريقة عمل الكسكسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا بلاش يا عبود الله يخليك

اصل ممدوح يطفس كدا 
من كتر ما عماليين نجيب في سيرته
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> كتبته
> 
> دة موضوع مش قننننننننبله



وانا رديت رد فى نص صفحة كده هههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا بلاش يا عبود الله يخليك
> 
> اصل ممدوح يطفس كدا
> ...


*ياخسارة ...*
*مش يمكن البنت مش تعرف الوصفة ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياخسارة ...*
> *مش يمكن البنت مش تعرف الوصفة ؟؟*




هو مافيش اكله تانى غير دى تكلمنا عنها :giveup:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*انا جه 
كان يوم جاااااااااااامد اخر الشارع 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو مافيش اكله تانى غير دى تكلمنا عنها :giveup:​




هههههههههههههه
بلاش تاكلوا كتير 

الاكل فيه سم قاتل



خصوصا وصفات عبود
ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*عملتوا ايه انهارده ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو مافيش اكله تانى غير دى تكلمنا عنها :giveup:​


*فيه فتة الكوراع بالعكاوى ...أنما أية ...*
*ع البيكو ...*
*تحب تسمع ؟؟*
*بس وراك حاجة من هنا لغاية يوم الأثنين الساعة عشرة الصبح ؟*


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

لا شىء


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عملتوا ايه انهارده ؟
> 
> *​




انا خرجت وكان الجو حلو قوي
يوم حلو الحمد لله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عملتوا ايه انهارده ؟*​


*أنا أنتخت لغاية 12 كده ...وبعدها قمت من النوم ..حطيت كام مشاركة كده ع المنتدى ...*
*وبعدها أنتخت ...*
*وبعد كده قمت أتغديت ..قلبت فى التلفزيون ما لقتش حاجة*
*فدخلت أنتخت ...*
*قمت من النوم علشان ماتش الأهلى وبايرن ميونيخ ..مالقتش القناة شغالة عندى ...*
*رجعت أنتخت ...*
*قمت بعدها شربت فنجان قهوتى وأستمزجت بسيجارة كده ..*
*وأنتخت تانى حوالى ساعة ..*
*وبعدين قمت دخلت ع المنتدى ...*
*وغالبا هأنتخ بعد شوية ..*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*هو أنت بتسأل لية ؟!*


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
خود راحتك يا خويا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا خرجت وكان الجو حلو قوي
> يوم حلو الحمد لله


*كان يكمل يومك الحلو بقى مع ..*
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
*طبق كسكسى على الطريقة المغربى فى خمس دقايق فقط ..!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كان يكمل يومك الحلو بقى مع ..*
> :
> :
> :
> ...



يا ساتر يارب
انا كرهت الاكل وخصوصا البتاع دا 
ماعندكش بيتزا ايطالي علي مصري استثماري 
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*اهم حاجه انك انتخت ؟

 انا شايف انك تعبت 
قوم ريح بقي شويه  ههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا ساتر يارب
> انا كرهت الاكل وخصوصا البتاع دا
> *ماعندكش بيتزا ايطالي علي مصري استثماري*
> ههههههههههه


*عندى وحياتك ....*
*فيه بيتزا أيطالى على الطريقة الدنمركية ..بس دى هتحتاج زتون أسود من الكلاماتا المعتبر ...*
*مش هينفع الزيتون المدهون ورنيش بتاع مصر ..*
*أقولك المقادير ..؟؟*
*وألا عياد يضربنى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *اهم حاجه انك انتخت ؟*​
> 
> *انا شايف انك تعبت *
> *قوم ريح بقي شويه ههههههه*​


* تصدق غالبا أه ؟*
*عايز أقوم أأنتخ ...مش عارف لية جسمى مهمد كده ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> *ممكن تتسلى بعمل الكسكسى ...*
> *أشرح لك طريقة عمل الكسكسى المغربى فى خمس دقائق فقط ..!!؟*



لالا عندنا اكل كتير كفاية هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى وحياتك ....*
> *فيه بيتزا أيطالى على الطريقة الدنمركية ..بس دى هتحتاج زتون أسود من الكلاماتا المعتبر ...*
> *مش هينفع الزيتون المدهون ورنيش بتاع مصر ..*
> *أقولك المقادير ..؟؟*
> *وألا عياد يضربنى ؟*



* لا يا حج خد راحتك 
انا لسه ضارب بيتزا في بيتزا كينج 
ورجعت 
يعني معننديش نفس ارجع تاني خد راحتك 
وموع نفسهم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *لا يا حج خد راحتك *
> *انا لسه ضارب بيتزا في بيتزا كينج *
> *ورجعت *
> *يعني معننديش نفس ارجع تاني خد راحتك *
> *وموع نفسهم *​


*حااااااااااااااااااااااضرررر*
*بس ثوانى هروح أأنتخ وارجع لكم *


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * تصدق غالبا أه ؟*
> *عايز أقوم أأنتخ ...مش عارف لية جسمى مهمد كده ...*




هههههههههههه 
عندي انا بقي علاج ليك انما ايه اخر روقان
بطل تجيب وصفات اكل
هتلاقي نفسك تمام التمام
مضمون اخر حاجه :t23:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

ههههههههه

انا خرجت اتفسحت


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> انا خرجت اتفسحت




عررررررفنا :act23::act23:

 ما تغنيهاااااااا احسن وانتى والرخمه التانيه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*انتخ يا خويا 
حدش واخد منها حاجه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

*روحتي فين يا كوينا 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> عررررررفنا :act23::act23:
> 
> ما تغنيهاااااااا احسن وانتى والرخمه التانيه​



عايزة اغنيها مبسوطة اصل :ura1:

ولا عشان انت مخرجتش ههههههههههه :budo:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> *روحتي فين يا كوينا *


روحت ملاهى كااانت تحفة

روحت اترجيت واتضربت فى الخلاط وصدعت وجيت :smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> عررررررفنا :act23::act23:
> 
> ما تغنيهاااااااا احسن وانتى والرخمه التانيه​


 
احم احم احــــــــــــــــــــم
هاسخن بس صوتي انت عارف بقي بقاله سنين مركون
واجي اغنيلك انا خرجت وانت لا ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> روحت ملاهى كااانت تحفة
> 
> روحت اترجيت واتضربت فى الخلاط وصدعت وجيت :smile01



* يعني روحتي اتمرمطي بفلوسك
انا دخلت فيلم واحد صحيح
بس نصيحه 
محدش يدخله سافل جدا 
وخالي من القصه 
ونهايته زباله 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> * يعني روحتي اتمرمطي بفلوسك
> انا دخلت فيلم واحد صحيح
> بس نصيحه
> محدش يدخله سافل جدا
> ...


هههههههههه يااااه فكرتنى

مرة روحت ملاهى مع واحدة صاحبتى ومامتها

واحنا راجعين مامتها بتقولنا يعنى تدفعوا فلوس عشان تصدعوا وتهدوا نفسكوا

طب ما كنا نظفنا البيت احسن ههههههههههه

السينما دى فسحة خنيقة 

روح الملاهى صدع وتعالى هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه يااااه فكرتنى
> 
> مرة روحت ملاهى مع واحد صاحبتى ومامتها
> 
> ...



* انا بروح الملاهي كتير جدا 
بس دي 3 مره ادخل سينما في حياتي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

> * انا بروح الملاهي كتير جدا
> بس دي 3 مره ادخل سينما في حياتي *​



انا برده دخلت سينما 4 مرات مثلا ومن زمان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا بروح الملاهي كتير جدا *
> *بس دي 3 مره ادخل سينما في حياتي *​


ملاهى اية وسينما اية ...
صوتكوا عالى صحتونى من احلاها نومة ...


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

انا مسبهلة ههههههههههه

اتفاجأت بالموضوع ده ​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

فاينل ايه دة ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فاينل ايه دة ؟​


*تصدق مش عارف 
بس خوفت اسال يقولوا عليا جاهل  
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

الامتحان النهائى


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

امتحانك انتى .؟؟

وجايبه العفريت دة يعملنا الاعلان ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

كيف الجميع


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> كيف الجميع




الجميع بيقولولك خدى :act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*حلوين 
شوفتي دي يا جوسبل 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3079234&postcount=10
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> امتحانك انتى .؟؟
> 
> وجايبه العفريت دة يعملنا الاعلان ​



ايووون

اصل ده الرمز العالمى للاسبهلال 

انا مسبهلة ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

كويسين يا جوسبل

وانتى كيفك ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايووون
> 
> اصل ده الرمز العالمى للاسبهلال
> 
> انا مسبهلة ههههههههههه




يابنتى الراجل ده رمز للغباء مش الاسبهبالال بتاعك دة :smile02​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يابنتى الراجل ده رمز للغباء مش الاسبهبالال بتاعك دة :smile02​



* الراجل ده بكره ضيف مع معتز في برنامج مصر الجديده 
هيسلموه جايزه نوفل في الغباء باين ههههههههههه

بجد معتز الدمرداش كان انهارده مع حمدين صباحب 
وبكره هيستضيف عبد المنعم الشحات 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> يابنتى الراجل ده رمز للغباء مش الاسبهبالال بتاعك دة :smile02



الصورة عجبتنى وهو مبرق التبريقة دى

حطيتها


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> * الراجل ده بكره ضيف مع معتز في برنامج مصر الجديده
> هيسلموه جايزه نوفل في الغباء باين ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد معتز الدمرداش كان انهارده مع حمدين صباحب
> وبكره هيستضيف عبد المنعم الشحات *​



يعنى بكرة يوم الغباء العالمى

شومان والشحات مع المعتزان


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * الراجل ده بكره ضيف مع معتز في برنامج مصر الجديده
> هيسلموه جايزه نوفل في الغباء باين ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد معتز الدمرداش كان انهارده مع حمدين صباحب
> ...




كويس الاتنين تلفزيون بايظين .. حظى حلوld:​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى بكرة يوم الغباء العالمى
> 
> شومان والشحات مع المعتزان




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

*فكره حلووة كالعاده*

*انا بقى حابه امسي على كل الاعضاء *

*واقوول للكل عنجد اشتقتلكم كتيررر *

*واتمنى ما حدا يزعل من تقصيري بس هي شوية ظرووف* 

*(( ويااا رب تكون هالسنه الجديده كلها خير وبركه على الكل ))*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كويس الاتنين تلفزيون بايظين .. حظى حلوld:​



* ماشيه معاك يا ابن المحظوظه 
ابويا بيحب يتفرج علي الناس دي او 
وبيجيب لب ويفضل يتف عليهم 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

منوووورة يا بسم الصليب

ومتغبيش تانى بقى

المرة دى سماح علشان الاعياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكره حلووة كالعاده*
> 
> *انا بقى حابه امسي على كل الاعضاء *
> 
> ...



* وسع يا جدع 
حماتي عندنا 
منوره الدينا يا كبيره 
وبجد انتي وحشتينا اكتر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> * ماشيه معاك يا ابن المحظوظه
> ابويا بيحب يتفرج علي الناس دي او
> وبيجيب لب ويفضل يتف عليهم *​



الناس دى قدروا يخلونى احقق المعجزة

انا بكرة هأعد اذاكر احسنلى من انى اتفرج على خلقهم هههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

*النور نوورك يا احلى تاسوني *

*بس مش هوعدك يعني هههههههه*

*هي شوووية كده وهرجع ادخل باذن الرب*

*بس ميرسي عالسماح واديني كمان سماح شويه لفتره كمان هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> *النور نوورك يا احلى تاسوني *
> 
> *بس مش هوعدك يعني هههههههه*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه طب انشاء الله الفترة تعدى

وترجعى تنتظمى تانى معانا

وفى قسم الاخبار خاصة عشان بتحبيه


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *وسع يا جدع *
> *حماتي عندنا *
> *منوره الدينا يا كبيره *
> *وبجد انتي وحشتينا اكتر*​


 

*ايووة كده و فرقة حسبالله كمان عالبيعه يبقى حلوو اوي هههههههه*

*النور نوورك يا صهري *

*وميرسي اوي عالتحيه الحلووة دي هههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * ماشيه معاك يا ابن المحظوظه
> ابويا بيحب يتفرج علي الناس دي او
> وبيجيب لب ويفضل يتف عليهم
> *​





tasoni queena قال:


> الناس دى قدروا يخلونى احقق المعجزة
> 
> انا بكرة هأعد اذاكر احسنلى من انى اتفرج على خلقهم هههههههههههه





:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه طب انشاء الله الفترة تعدى
> 
> وترجعى تنتظمى تانى معانا
> 
> وفى قسم الاخبار خاصة عشان بتحبيه





*ربنا يسمع منك يا رب*​ 
*وعلى فكره القسم وحشني بجد يعني هههههههه*​​​​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكره حلووة كالعاده*
> 
> *انا بقى حابه امسي على كل الاعضاء *
> 
> ...




نوورتى من جديد ld:​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> *ربنا يسمع منك يا رب*​
> *وعلى فكره القسم وحشني بجد يعني هههههههه*​



هههههههههه طب يللا

عشان فاتك احداث كتير 

ربنا معاكى يا حبى


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> نوورتى من جديد ld:​


 

*النور نووورك مارسو *​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه طب يللا
> 
> عشان فاتك احداث كتير
> 
> ربنا معاكى يا حبى


 

*منا واخده بالي *

*و على فكره حتى اخبار سوريا صرت اسمعها من الناس ههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

حد مصدع غيرى ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *ايووة كده و فرقة حسبالله كمان عالبيعه يبقى حلوو اوي هههههههه*
> 
> *النور نوورك يا صهري *
> 
> *وميرسي اوي عالتحيه الحلووة دي هههههههه*​



* يا باشا دا احنا نجيبلك فرقه بيت هوفن 
والبيت اللي جنب هوفن 
حسب الله مين ده 
مش مقامك يا حماتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حد مصدع غيرى ؟؟



*سدي فتحه مناخيرك اليمين بايدك *
*واتنفسي من الشمال *
*هيروح الصداع*


*معلومه سمعتها بس مجربتهاش*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> *سدي فتحه مناخيرك اليمين بايدك *
> *واتنفسي من الشمال *
> *هيروح الصداع*
> 
> ...



انا قريتها قبل كده فى قسم العلمى

وفاكرة انى جربتها معملتش حاجة

بس هجربها تانى


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

في حد لسسسسسسه صاحي؟


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> في حد لسسسسسسه صاحي؟



يسسس نحن هنا


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

اخبار امتحاناتك ايه يا بت؟
بعرف قديش بتحبيهم


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

معملتش حاجة :vava:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

> اخبار امتحاناتك ايه يا بت؟
> بعرف قديش بتحبيهم :



اه طبعا بحبها اد ما بتحبيها بالضبط ههههههههه

ادعى تعدى على خير


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

بتكلمى سيده الفاشلين عن الامتحانات يا انجيلا؟

 دى عرفت بيها بالصدفه:smile02​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاكي يا تاسوني ويعديهم ع خير......

 كلنا كده يا ميلو 
لا حرج ع احد هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​



* جامده يا مارسو*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا قريتها قبل كده فى قسم العلمى
> 
> وفاكرة انى جربتها معملتش حاجة
> 
> بس هجربها تانى


لأ جرب ىالمرة دى تسد المناخير الشمال بدل اليمين وتاخدى نفسك من الشمال ...
لسة مصدعة ؟؟؟
سدى مناخيرك الأتنين وخدى نفس من بقك؟
برضه الصداع مارحشى ؟؟؟
علمى اية اللى دخلتوه ده ؟؟؟
خلاص اسبرينتين مع شوية مية ....وارجعى سدى مناخيرك الشمال من تانى ....لما نشوف آخرتها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *سدي فتحه مناخيرك اليمين بايدك *
> *واتنفسي من الشمال *
> *هيروح الصداع*​
> 
> *معلومه سمعتها بس مجربتهاش*​


* على فكره الموضوع ده انا كنت كتباه هنا...و اعوز بالله من كلمه "أنا" ههههههههههههه*
*مش عارفا نافع و لا مش نافع...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2012)

*عاملين إه كلكم..*
*اخبار الصداع إه تاسونى؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

صباح الفل يا رجاله


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عاملين إه كلكم..*
> *اخبار الصداع إه تاسونى؟؟*


 

ازيك انتى يا قمراية


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> بتكلمى سيده الفاشلين عن الامتحانات يا انجيلا؟
> 
> دى عرفت بيها بالصدفه:smile02​



لسة راجعة من الامتحان

هههههههههه الاول 

تم بحمد الله


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> ربنا معاكي يا تاسوني ويعديهم ع خير......
> 
> كلنا كده يا ميلو
> لا حرج ع احد هههههههههههههه



قوليله يا انجى

فاكرنى فاشلة هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

>


هههههههههه حلو يا مارسلينو

 اسمع دى كمان تحفة نفس الفكرة 


[YOUTUBE]Yn5so-4F4qM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> لأ جرب ىالمرة دى تسد المناخير الشمال بدل اليمين وتاخدى نفسك من الشمال ...
> لسة مصدعة ؟؟؟
> سدى مناخيرك الأتنين وخدى نفس من بقك؟
> برضه الصداع مارحشى ؟؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههه يا نهار

انا هشيل مناخيرى خالص احسن

ده لو دخلت انام اريحلى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> *عاملين إه كلكم..*
> *اخبار الصداع إه تاسونى؟؟*



انا تمام يا حبى

راح الحمد لله

وانتى ايه اخباراتك ؟


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لسة راجعة من الامتحان
> 
> هههههههههه الاول
> 
> تم بحمد الله




تم ايه بالظبط ؟ حليتى ولا فشلتى :99:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> تم ايه بالظبط ؟ حليتى ولا فشلتى :99:



حليت طبعا

قفلت الورقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

*انا جه يا ولاد 

 عملتي ازاي يا خاله كوينا في الاومتوحان ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا جه يا ولاد
> 
> عملتي ازاي يا خاله كوينا في الاومتوحان ؟؟؟؟
> *​





:t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حليت طبعا
> 
> قفلت الورقة




اة يعنى كتبتى كام اغنيه ؟ :w00t:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> :t4::t4::t4:​



:08::08::08:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> *انا جه يا ولاد
> 
> عملتي ازاي يا خاله كوينا في الاومتوحان ؟؟؟؟*



يا مراحب

عملت كده هو :w00t:  وكده هو :heat:

وفى الاخر كده هو ld: حسبى الله ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> اة يعنى كتبتى كام اغنيه ؟ :w00t:



كتبت شريطين اغانى وش وظهر

روحت البيت سفيت شيريطين اسبرين ونمت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

حد لسة صاحى ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كتبت شريطين اغانى وش وظهر
> 
> روحت البيت سفيت شيريطين اسبرين ونمت




حسبياللللللله :t26:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> حسبياللللللله :t26:



المشكلة بقى معرفش دكتور المادة

ديابى ولا تمراوى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2012)

انا صاحي بس في محطه الجيزه بوصى ابويا وامي مسافرين البلد ومن حسن حظي
قفشنا حرامي في العربيه 
الله يرحمه بقي


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا صاحي بس في محطه الجيزه بوصى ابويا وامي مسافرين البلد ومن حسن حظي
> قفشنا حرامي في العربيه
> الله يرحمه بقي




الله يفتح عليك يا شيخ بلال​


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> :t4::t4::t4:​





+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> :08::08::08:​


:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

> انا صاحي بس في محطه الجيزه بوصى ابويا وامي مسافرين البلد ومن حسن حظي
> قفشنا حرامي في العربيه
> الله يرحمه بقي



هههههههههه ويحسن اليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يناير 2012)

:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​



منوره يا حجه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

> :smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​



يا ويلكم يا ويلكم يا روكاااااا 

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​



:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير

مين صاحى ومين نايم


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

انا نايمه :a4::a4:


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

> انا نايمه :a4::a4:


قومى ذاكرى 

خدى منى النصيحة


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> قومى ذاكرى
> 
> خدى منى النصيحة



هههههههههههههههه
يادى المذاكره اللى ورايا فى كل حته
مانا كنت هقوم دلوقتى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه
> يادى المذاكره اللى ورايا فى كل حته
> مانا كنت هقوم دلوقتى



ههههههههههه كلنا لها يا ميرنا

المذاكرة دى اختراع فااااشل فااشل


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه كلنا لها يا ميرنا
> 
> المذاكرة دى اختراع فااااشل فااشل


هههههههههه
فاااااااشل ولازم نلاقيله حل :11azy:
كده مش هينفع


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2012)

العواف عليكم
مين هنا بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

العواف يختي
انا هنا بس مش هنا
بتصفح في صمت راجع من المنصوره
والطريق فاضي ما عارف اكتب


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2012)

كويس برده
الصمت فضيله وشيمة الرجال

ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

انا رجعت تااانى 

كيفك جوسبل - عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

عياد هيتشل
الطريق من المنصوره لمصر زي الفل
انما شارع شبرا علي بعضه
نسيت ان في انتخابات انهارده


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

وادى جزاة اللى يروح يوصل ماما وبابا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وادى جزاة اللى يروح يوصل ماما وبابا



ههههههههههههههه
يعني اجيب فليبينيه توصلهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2012)

*اهلا بيكم كيفكم --- كيفك عياد و جوسبل و ميرنا و تاسونى؟؟ عملين إه؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

انا لو طلعت من المزنق اللي انا فيه
هبقي كويس اوي
نفسي اوصل بيتنا

انتي ازيك


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههه
> يعني اجيب فليبينيه توصلهم



ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

> *اهلا بيكم كيفكم --- كيفك عياد و جوسبل و ميرنا و تاسونى؟؟ عملين إه؟؟*



انا بخير يا حبى ؟؟

بس ملاحظة دايما انك بتكتبى انتوا عاملين اه

هيا اسمها انتوا عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بخير يا حبى ؟؟
> 
> بس ملاحظة دايما انك بتكتبى انتوا عاملين اه
> 
> هيا اسمها انتوا عاملين ايه ؟؟


*ههههههههه انضمى إلى موئسسه عبود لتقويم اللغه العربيه:smil8:*
*اى ملاحظه تانيه يا تاسونى:11azy:*
* هو انت و عياد اتفقتو مع عبود عليا و لا إيه؟؟*
* تلميذه خااايبه انا:smil16:*
*يلا شكرا:t30:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا لو طلعت من المزنق اللي انا فيه
> هبقي كويس اوي
> نفسي اوصل بيتنا
> 
> انتي ازيك


*يا رب يفك مزنقك------ و تروح بالسلامه---*
* انا نشكر الرب-- بس شكل كدا هيجيلى الإصابه بحاله الخرص الى قولت لك عليها قبل كدا :shutup22:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

*مفاجئه انا نفسي مش مصدقها يا جماعه *
*انا في بيتنااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2012)

راجع لكم بس باشطب على دماغ زبون فى الأسلامى وراجع ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> راجع لكم بس باشطب على دماغ زبون فى الأسلامى وراجع ...



*بتحلقله يعني ؟
ربنا يوفقك يا عمنا
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2012)

تصدق يا عياد أنك كرهتنى فى مصر وفى شوارع مصر ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اهلا بيكم كيفكم --- كيفك عياد و جوسبل و ميرنا و تاسونى؟؟ عملين إه؟؟*


*يعنى ده على أساس أن عبود شبح يعنى ؟؟؟*
*عاملة (آه) ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> تصدق يا عياد أنك كرهتنى فى مصر وفى شوارع مصر ...


ليه يا عم الحج ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

*صباخ الخير يا عضو منك ليها 
يا رب يكون يومكم جميل 
حد يجي يفطر معايا 
قاعد لوحدي وداخل المطبخ اخترع 
لو مجتش يبقي قضي الامر 
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد علي رائ رياض الخلي في طيور الظلام 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

انا هنا وزهقان حدش معاه شويه لب


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه
طب بالاول طبخت ايه؟
عشان اشوف لو اقبل العزومة او لا:2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *صباخ الخير يا عضو منك ليها *​
> *يا رب يكون يومكم جميل *
> *حد يجي يفطر معايا *
> *قاعد لوحدي وداخل المطبخ اخترع *
> ...


*وتخترع لييييية يازميييييييييييل*
*وراح فين الشيف عبوووووووووود ؟؟*
*أنتوا كدة زى القرع تمدوا لبرة ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا هنا وزهقان حدش معاه شويه لب



* معايا فول سوداني 
تاخدي ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طب بالاول طبخت ايه؟
> عشان اشوف لو اقبل العزومة او لا:2:


*عملت بيض بطماطم 
مع كثير من الفلفل الاسود 
والشطه الحمرا والخضرا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وتخترع لييييية يازميييييييييييل*
> *وراح فين الشيف عبوووووووووود ؟؟*
> *أنتوا كدة زى القرع تمدوا لبرة ...*



* عيب يا زميل 
معقوله بردوا امد لبره وانت موجود 
انا يدوب مديت ايدي في التلاجه بس 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عيب يا زميل *
> *معقوله بردوا امد لبره وانت موجود *
> *انا يدوب مديت ايدي في التلاجه بس *​


*عندى ليك طريقة لعمل شاندوشت ( كلوب شاندوش ) أنما أية ..*
*ع البيكو ....*
*أخلص ( الميتشينج ) اللى عندى ع النت وأشرحوا لك ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *معايا فول سوداني *
> *تاخدي ؟*​


*يا عم فول سودانى أية ؟؟*
*أعزمها على فستق ...كاجو من أبو 97 جنيه ..كدة ..*
*هى يعنى كان هتمد أيدها من المونيتور وتاكل ؟؟*
*أهو كله فض مجاليس يا عم ونيس ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

عصر الخير

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

انا بفكر استقيل
كرهت نفسي خلاص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا بفكر استقيل
> كرهت نفسي خلاص


ليه بس يا عياد !!!يعنى بعد ما كفرت كل سواقين الشركه و تقول بفكر استقيل ههههههههههههههه طيب بلغهم الخبر بسرعه --- هنسمع 30::fun_lol:
اعئل بس هو فىه حد لاقى شغل اليومين دول!!؟؟ امسك فى بلاش تهور-- لو مصمم يعنى قول لى علشان اجى اقدم مكانك ههههههههههههههههههههههه-- بحجزه بس لغايه لما تلف لفتك و ترجع تانى----


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2012)

*عملين إيه كلكم--- نبداء بعبود علشان مش يزعل *
*و عياد و تاسونى و ميرنا-و جوسبل--- مبن تانى موجود-- مفيش غيرى اصلا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه بس يا عياد !!!يعنى بعد ما كفرت كل سواقين الشركه و تقول بفكر استقيل ههههههههههههههه طيب بلغهم الخبر بسرعه --- هنسمع 30::fun_lol:
> اعئل بس هو فىه حد لاقى شغل اليومين دول!!؟؟ امسك فى بلاش تهور-- لو مصمم يعنى قول لى علشان اجى اقدم مكانك ههههههههههههههههههههههه-- بحجزه بس لغايه لما تلف لفتك و ترجع تانى----



انا من الساعه اربعه في مسافه لا تتعدي عشر دقايق مشي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> انا من الساعه اربعه في مسافه لا تتعدي عشر دقايق مشي


يخرااابى --- ممكن تسمحلى اتشل بدالك:t19:
اكتر حاجه بتجننى القعده فى العربيه بدون حركه-- خصوصا لو سايق-- رجلك هتقف--- لو جنب السواق اعمل حسابك و اسنفيد بالوقت و نااااااااام بدل متتشل هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

لا انا مش سايق ومعايا سواق جديد 
بس اكيد مش هيجي بكره 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عم فول سودانى أية ؟؟*
> *أعزمها على فستق ...كاجو من أبو 97 جنيه ..كدة ..*
> *هى يعنى كان هتمد أيدها من المونيتور وتاكل ؟؟*
> *أهو كله فض مجاليس يا عم ونيس ...*



يا ساتر يا جدعان علي البخل العلني

شكلك اسكندراني يا عبود
ايه عزومه المراكبيه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عملين إيه كلكم--- نبداء بعبود علشان مش يزعل *
> *و عياد و تاسونى و ميرنا-و جوسبل--- مبن تانى موجود-- مفيش غيرى اصلا*



الحمد لله انتي اخبارت ايش يا قمري


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

انا مش مصدق نفسي
اخيرا خرجت من شبرا وفي الطريق لبيتنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

ياعمنا اركب المترو وريح نفسك
وخد بدل انتقالات وخلاص


----------



## david201050 (11 يناير 2012)

فكرة حلوة جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياعمنا اركب المترو وريح نفسك
> وخد بدل انتقالات وخلاص


*يعني ادور الف بالفلوس اللي معايا في الموصلات 
وبعدين اعمل ايه في عزيزه ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

david201050 قال:


> فكرة حلوة جداااااااااااااااا



* ميرسي ديفيد 
منور الموضوع والمنتدي كله 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> *عملين إيه كلكم--- نبداء بعبود علشان مش يزعل *
> *و عياد و تاسونى و ميرنا-و جوسبل--- مبن تانى موجود-- مفيش غيرى اصلا*


احنا تمام

وعاملين كده هو :t19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عملين إيه كلكم--- نبداء بعبود علشان مش يزعل *
> *و عياد و تاسونى و ميرنا-و جوسبل--- مبن تانى موجود-- مفيش غيرى اصلا*



ازيك يا حبو
انا كويسه نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

> *عملين إيه كلكم--- نبداء بعبود علشان مش يزعل *
> *و عياد و تاسونى و ميرنا-و جوسبل--- مبن تانى موجود-- مفيش غيرى اصلا
> *




*انا كويس 
وعندي ليكي خبر بميه وتسعين جنيه 
انا في بيتنا اخيراً
بقالي ساعه كده *

​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

مين اتفرج على المهندس الشحات يخربيت دى اشكال 

اتفرجوا على اللقاء اللى بعده حلو

على الحياة التانية البنفسجية


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين اتفرج على المهندس الشحات يخربيت دى اشكال
> 
> اتفرجوا على اللقاء اللى بعده حلو
> 
> على الحياة التانية البنفسجية



الله على مفجائاتك الجميله :t19:​


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

انقلوا طيب انا مش قدامى TV


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> الله على مفجائاتك الجميله :t19:



بقالى 3 ساعات بتفرج على برامج وعندى امتحان بكرة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> انقلوا طيب انا مش قدامى TV


اللقاء لسة طازة مش لقياه كامل

خد اجزاء منه

[YOUTUBE]p2bb_eKQkkw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]r8nYbFRHmTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Nm6Hu2LAr1s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vJ0piANCOUA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NInQXt4WdGM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fLLONOqpRpA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RuN9zB04oqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


كده اللقاء كمل 



​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

يا عالم يا اللى هنا

الاعضاء شافوا الشحات جالهم صرع ودخلوا يناموا هههههههههههه

*


**أمريكانى مغرور بيقول لسواق تاكسى بلديتنا
  فرجنى على مصر الى بتقولو عليها ام الدنيا

 بلديتنا عدى من قدام البرج
  الامريكانى قالو ايه ده
  ... ... ... ... ... قالو ده البرج
  قالو بنيتوه فـي قد ايه
  قالو فى 6 سنين قالو ليه احنا بنينا تمثال الحريه فى 4 بس

 بلديتنا اتغاظ ووداه عند القلعه
  قالو ايه دى قالو القلعه
  قالو بنتوها فى قد ايه
  قالو سنتين بس قالو ليه دحنا بنينا البيت الابيض فى سنه واحد بس

 بلديتنا اتغاظ ووداه عند الاهرمات
  الامريكاني اتخض وقاله ياااااه ايه ده
  رد بلديتنا قالو
  معرفش انا كنت لسه معدى من ربع ساعه ومكنتش موجوده*


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

ضيعت وقت كتير اوى وانتى كمان ضيعتى وقت
ده شخص حد يسمعه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

*هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بـمصر
*

* تسلمّت اليوم إدارة التجهيزات و الشؤون الإداريه بهيئة الأمر 
*

*بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بـمصر  عدد 1000 عصاه كهربائيه يتم حاليًا توزيعها على المتطوعين العاملين  بالهيئه لتُساعدهم في شُؤون الدفاع عن النفس و صد الإعتداءات التي قد  يُواجهونها خلال تأديتهم عملهم, و قد تنبه على المُتطوعين بعدم إستخدام تلك  العصي بتاتًا إلا عند الضرورة القصوى  و عند إستحالة التعامل بطريقة غير  ذلك
 و سيقوم المتطوعون بهيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بجولة  ميدانيه مساء غد الخميس في منطقة المندره بالإسكندريه كتجربة إسترشاديه و  كجولة تدريبيه للمتطوعين 
*

*
 و الله المُستعان*


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

*مش هيجوا امبابه بقى ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> ضيعت وقت كتير اوى وانتى كمان ضيعتى وقت
> ده شخص حد يسمعه



ده فقرة كوميدية كده زى توفيق عكاشة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> *مش هيجوا امبابه بقى ولا ايه *



اهلا بيهم فى اسكندرية

 مش محتاجين توصية بقى بالشباشب على طول


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بـمصر
> *
> 
> * تسلمّت اليوم إدارة التجهيزات و الشؤون الإداريه بهيئة الأمر
> ...


طب انا مش فاهمه :2:


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

الترجمه بكره بقى​


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2012)




----------



## marcelino (12 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




انا من عابدين يا فضائيين :new6:​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه

الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر جاية تدرب المتطوعين للهيئة

فجاية تدربهم فى منطقة المندرة فى اسكندرية


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

هيا الناس نايمة كده ليه ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

عقدب المنعم الشحات دة فيلم الموسم بجد 
هيئة الامر عن اللوبيا دى بتفكرنى بفقرات الكا ميرا الخفية مش عارف لية ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

مين صاحى ومين نايم ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

انا صاحي بس في الشارع


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

انت 24 ساعة مش فى البيت ههههههههههه

مقضى نص عمرك فى المواصلات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت 24 ساعة مش فى البيت ههههههههههه
> 
> مقضى نص عمرك فى المواصلات



*لا انهارده اجازه 
بس نزلت انا وفادي اخو ديانه 
اقصد احلي ديانه 
نشتري حاجه من العتبه :heat:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *لا انهارده اجازه
> بس نزلت انا وفادي اخو ديانه
> اقصد احلي ديانه
> نشتري حاجه من العتبه :heat:
> *​



هههههههههه يعنى حتى يوم الاجازة تنزل تشترى حاجة

كنت روح اشتريها فى يوم بعد الشغل


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

اسكندرية بقت اوروبا 30: 30:




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

*ياااااااه يا تاسونى فكرتينى باسكندريه و ايام اسكندريه و حياتى هناك*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *ياااااااه يا تاسونى فكرتينى باسكندريه و ايام اسكندريه و حياتى هناك*



اسكندرانية .... يا مرااااحب يا مراحب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

*حصل كدا فى المدرسه من سنيييين فى الاسكندريه بس كان اكتر-- و جالنا كلنا صرع ههههههههههههه سبنا الفصل و المدرسين و نزلنا زى المجنين و كولو اتزحلق و اتكوم على بعد---و البنات النونو كانو بيجيبو اكياس و بيحتو فيها التلج علشان يلعبو بيه فى البيت هههههههههههه مش فاهمين كانو---فكرتينى بايااااااام*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسكندرانية .... يا مرااااحب يا مراحب


*مراحب بيكى حبيبتى* :99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

عملين ايه كلكم؟؟ مش اقول اسامى علشان مش حد يزعل


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *حصل كدا فى المدرسه من سنيييين فى  الاسكندريه بس كان اكتر-- و جالنا كلنا صرع ههههههههههههه سبنا الفصل و  المدرسين و نزلنا زى المجنين و كولو اتزحلق و اتكوم على بعد---و البنات  النونو كانو بيجيبو اكياس و بيحتو فيها التلج علشان يلعبو بيه فى البيت  هههههههههههه مش فاهمين كانو---فكرتينى بايااااااام*



هو الثلج مش جديد

انا بقالى 3 سنين بشوفه

بس اول مرة اشوفه متجمع كده ومغطى الارض ابيض


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> عملين ايه كلكم؟؟ مش اقول اسامى علشان مش حد يزعل



انا الحمد لله وانتى ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا الحمد لله وانتى ؟


*نشكر الرب تمام بس متلجججججججهههههه هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

*اخيرا خلصت شهاده التقدير 
بترغوا في ايه بقي ؟

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

اه شوفت التصميم تحفة

بنرغى فى الصورة دى وذكريات اسكندرية 


اسكندرية بقت اوروبا 30: 30:






​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اخيرا خلصت شهاده التقدير *​
> *بترغوا في ايه بقي ؟*​


شهاده انهى مسابقا  يا عياد؟؟ لو مش سر يعنى--- نشكرك على تعبك الداءم 
كنا بنرغى على التلج فى الكس----


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه شوفت التصميم تحفة
> 
> بنرغى فى الصورة دى وذكريات اسكندرية
> 
> ...



*يا حلاوه يا ولاد 
دا امتي ده ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شهاده انهى مسابقا  يا عياد؟؟ لو مش سر يعنى--- نشكرك على تعبك الداءم
> كنا بنرغى على التلج فى الكس----


*
ولا سر ولا حاجه 
تفضلي يا حجه 
نتيجه مسابقه ( عضو / عضوة في مطبخ المنتدي )*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *يا حلاوه يا ولاد
> دا امتي ده ؟
> *​



يومين الساقعة دول

يعنى يا انهاردة يا امبارح يا اول امبارح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يومين الساقعة دول
> 
> يعنى يا انهاردة يا امبارح يا اول امبارح



*
 بموت في الجو ده 
الله يسهل لكم :w00t:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *
> بموت في الجو ده
> الله يسهل لكم :w00t:*



اه وانا كمان بحب الشتا الجامد ده

بس سمعت ان معناه كأبة هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه وانا كمان بحب الشتا الجامد ده
> 
> بس سمعت ان معناه كأبة هههههههههههه



* كأبه كأبه 
بس نعيش 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> * كأبه كأبه
> بس نعيش *​



لالالا مش كأبة انا متأكدة هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​



* لا ياكوينا انتي بتخمي *
*مش ده الطقم اللي كانت لبساه ساعه السحل *​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *لا ياكوينا انتي بتخمي *
> *مش ده الطقم اللي كانت لبساه ساعه السحل *


يا بنى انت مبتعرفش عربى ولا ايه :w00t:

ده اسمه مجاز مرسل يدل على استعارة مكنية الهدف منها التشبيه هههههههههههههه

فهمت حاجة ؟ :t30:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا ياكوينا انتي بتخمي *
> *مش ده الطقم اللي كانت لبساه ساعه السحل *​


*هههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق--- بس تعمل إيه يعنى---- التانى صعب مش ينفع فى التلج الى بنقول عليه ده-- فى الصيف ممكن---- *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى انت مبتعرفش عربى ولا ايه :w00t:
> 
> ده اسمه مجاز مرسل يدل على استعارة مكنية الهدف منها التشبيه هههههههههههههه
> 
> فهمت حاجة ؟ :t30:




* متغيريش الموضوع 
الطقم ده شتوي 
والتاني كان صيفي بزياده 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> * متغيريش الموضوع
> الطقم ده شتوي
> والتاني كان صيفي بزياده
> *​


هو انت طلعت منهم

اللى بيقولوا دى كانت لابسة العباية بكباسين :t30:

ههههههههههه لاء انا هكتفى بالتشبيه :99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

*شوف الراااجل الى مش بيستر هههههههههه معاك ولايه  و مراهقات  هههههههههههههههه يا عمنا----قفل على الموضوع الصيفى ده--- رجاله ما بتسدق!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو انت طلعت منهم
> 
> اللى بيقولوا دى كانت لابسة العباية بكباسين :t30:
> 
> ههههههههههه لاء انا هكتفى بالتشبيه :99:



*لا يختي انا مبقولش حاجه 
بتفرج بس  :t30:

 هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شوف الراااجل الى مش بيستر هههههههههه معاك ولايه  و مراهقات  هههههههههههههههه يا عمنا----قفل على الموضوع الصيفى ده--- رجاله ما بتسدق!!*



*مالهم الرجاله 
طيب علشان اثبتلك اني جدع 
هؤلك 3 خطوات تعمليهم 
ترضي بيهم اي راجل في الدنيا 
بصي تحت











































نازله فين يا شيخه 
هو احنا في حاجه ترضينا 
اطلعي اطلعي دا انتي طيبه اوي :t30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه قوليله يا حبوا

مفيش فرجة هنا ... هنا منتدى دينى


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *مالهم الرجاله
> طيب علشان اثبتلك اني جدع
> هؤلك 3 خطوات تعمليهم
> ترضي بيهم اي راجل في الدنيا
> ...



لسة كاتبة الموضوع ده فى الترفيهى امبارح 

هو انتوا حاجة بترضيكوا هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201396


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه قوليله يا حبوا
> 
> مفيش فرجة هنا ... هنا منتدى دينى


*اوعي يا بت تكوني فهمتنيني صح :11azy:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *اوعي يا بت تكوني فهمتنيني صح :11azy:*



هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه



*يخوفي تكوني فهمتي صح 
افهمي غلط والنبي :11azy:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> *يخوفي تكوني فهمتي صح
> افهمي غلط والنبي :11azy:*​



لعععع انا فاهمة صح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لعععع انا فاهمة صح


*يادي الفضيحه ام جلاجل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QM9UyCuA188[/YOUTUBE]

اسكندرية نيويورك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> [YOUTUBE]QM9UyCuA188[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> اسكندرية نيويورك ​



:t25::t25::t25:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2012)

*مش بقولك ماشيه معاكم 

مش احنا امبارح شويه مطر دقيقتين بس 
ادوني دور برد من الاخر 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> *مش بقولك ماشيه معاكم
> 
> مش احنا امبارح شويه مطر دقيقتين بس
> ادوني دور برد من الاخر
> *​



وجالك برد منهم !!!


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

يااللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وجالك برد منهم !!!




* دنا متمرمط 
مش طايق مناخيري في وشي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يااللى هنا
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟



*عامل كده *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

*عليك باللمون و العسل-- و ابعت هات بخاخه اتريفين للمناخير هتساعد شويه-- و اللمون الدافى كدا-- و انتخ---- يلا سلام بقا قولت اسلم عليكم كلكم قبل ما امشى-- الواحد مش عارف هيخش تانى امتى--- يلا باى بقا--*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> * دنا متمرمط
> مش طايق مناخيري في وشي *​



ههههههههه ملهاش لزمة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> *عامل كده *



طب ما تعمل كده 

ههههههههههه ايوة زى ما قلت حبوا عليك بالعسل يا اخ عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عليك باللمون و العسل-- و ابعت هات بخاخه اتريفين للمناخير هتساعد شويه-- و اللمون الدافى كدا-- و انتخ---- يلا سلام بقا قولت اسلم عليكم كلكم قبل ما امشى-- الواحد مش عارف هيخش تانى امتى--- يلا باى بقا--*



* متعاطي جنينه ليمون من ابمراح 
ومش بطيق العسل 
الله يسلمك يا باشا 
ميرسي للنصيحه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه ملهاش لزمة


*مش طايقها 
هتجنن :act23:

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ما تعمل كده
> 
> ههههههههههه ايوة زى ما قلت حبوا عليك بالعسل يا اخ عياد



* لا يا باشا اكتفيت بالليمون 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)

عليك بهذا يا اخ عياد ld:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عليك بهذا يا اخ عياد ld:



* حلو ده يا خالتي ؟
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حلو ده يا خالتي ؟
> *​



ايون
عن تجربه :giveup:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ايون
> عن تجربه :giveup:



*ربنا يستر 
هنزل اجيب شريط
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

يا بنى سيبك من كل ده 

اسمع الكلام اقرى ايه الكرسى ونام هتقوم كويس :59:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى سيبك من كل ده
> 
> اسمع الكلام اقرى ايه الكرسى ونام هتقوم كويس :59:


*كورسي يا مورسي 
عايزاني انام مقومش :act23:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> *كورسي يا مورسي
> عايزاني انام مقومش :act23:*



يا بنى هتخف وتبقى كويس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى هتخف وتبقى كويس



* لا شكرا مش عايز 
ال كرسي ال 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه كده

طب عندى طريقة احلى هتضيع منك الصداع

واحتمال تضيع دماغك كلها قوم ذاكر  ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه كده
> 
> طب عندى طريقة احلى هتضيع منك الصداع
> 
> واحتمال تضيع دماغك كلها قوم ذاكر  ههههههههههه




* مذكره :act23:
 حافطه ايه الكرسي 
ولا ادور في جوجل ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> * مذكره :act23:
> حافطه ايه الكرسي
> ولا ادور في جوجل ؟
> *​



هههههههههه مذاكرة

اقرى من اية كام لاية كام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه مذاكرة
> 
> اقرى من اية كام لاية كام




* منتي كل وصفاتك صعبه بصراحه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

*عكاشة ف شهر واحد اتاخدت صفحته وضاعت سلطته واضرب من اهل حتته واتقفلت محطته.. ..ومش فاضله غير بطته .
 ^_^*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> * منتي كل وصفاتك صعبه بصراحه *



هههههههه المذاكرة بتقوى المخ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه المذاكرة بتقوى المخ



* هو فين المخ ده :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> * هو فين المخ ده :thnk0001:*



هههههههههه

والله لو المذاكرة بتعمل ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> والله لو المذاكرة بتعمل ايه ؟؟


*
المذاكر داء 
ليس له دواء 
بدونها نصبح اغبياء 
وبها يصيبنا بردوا الغباء :smile01
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

*كارتر (الرئيس الأمريكي السابق) قعد مع العسكر ساعتين قالك أنا 
*

*شاكك انهم حيسلموا السلطة.... أمال لو قعد معاهم اسبوع هيعمل 
*

*ايه ؟ هينزل الميدان يوم 25 ؟!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

مين شكل المنتدى عنده اتغير ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

بيقولوا ( عيد الثورة ) .......... حاااااضر هنعيدها :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين شكل المنتدى عنده اتغير ؟؟


*الكل يا كوينا 
ده ستايل جديد تحت التجربه لسه 
 وكلها شويه وتلاقي الموضوع في منبر الاعلان
انا مشغله من اول السنه 
حتي هتلاقيه في توقيعي :smile01

بس هو جميل *​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> *الكل يا كوينا
> ده ستايل جديد تحت التجربه لسه
> وكلها شويه وتلاقي الموضوع في منبر الاعلان
> انا مشغله من اول السنه
> ...



اها انا كمان شوفته

كان تحت فى الخيارات مع ستايل الميلاد والاستايل العادى

هو حلو بس التوقيتات بتاعته مش حلوة اللى هيا منذ دقيقة منذ دقيقتين

منذ يوم مضى ههههههههههه مش حلوة دى


----------



## marcelino (15 يناير 2012)

هو المنتدى شكله اتغير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اها انا كمان شوفته
> 
> كان تحت فى الخيارات مع ستايل الميلاد والاستايل العادى
> 
> ...



*تصدقي ان روك لسه مغير التوقيت من خمس دقايق 
يعني من اول السنه وانا بستخدمه علي التوقيت القديم :smile01
وهو دلوقتي في منبر الاعلان بيعمل الموضوع 
وطلبت كمان عوده التوقيت القديم 
ههههههههههه
علشان تعرفي بس اني مش نايم هنا 
ممكن نطلب منه في الموضوع يرجع التوقيت القديم 
اكيد مش هيعارض 
لان القديم ادق 
التوقيت هتلاقيه منذ اسبوا 
و منذ سنه 
لسه بقي هتحسبي 
من اسبوع كان يوم ايه 
ومش هيعرض كمان الساعه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> *تصدقي ان روك لسه مغير التوقيت من خمس دقايق
> يعني من اول السنه وانا بستخدمه علي التوقيت القديم :smile01
> وهو دلوقتي في منبر الاعلان بيعمل الموضوع
> وطلبت كمان عوده التوقيت القديم
> ...



لع كده مش حلو

هو الشكل جديد واحلى بس التوقيت وحش

تصدق كنت بتفرج على فيديو فى موقع مش عارفة حوار الحق ولا لايت دارك

كان بنفس التوقيت كده قعدت اضحك واتريق كده مع نفسى

اللى بنعمله فى الناس هطلع علينا ولا ايه ؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> هو المنتدى شكله اتغير



اى نعم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

نقطه التوقيت تتغير سهله
بس الستايل اخف من القديم حتي وانا بستخدمه من الموبيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

مين هنا يا بشر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

انا هنا

عاملين ايه كلكوا ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا 
بقالي ساعه برفع في صور 
لموضوع صور كبير 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

> نشكر ربنا





> بقالي ساعه برفع في صور​
> لموضوع صور كبير​


​







طب خد الصورة دى بالمرة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب خد الصورة دى بالمرة ​





​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه بتغيظ مين ؟؟

ده احنا اللى نغيظكوا ياالى بتدخلوا الجيش :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه بتغيظ مين ؟؟
> 
> ده احنا اللى نغيظكوا ياالى بتدخلوا الجيش :smil15:



* انا مش بغيظ :smil15:
بس اللي علي راسه بطحه :new6:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

> * انا مش بغيظ :smil15:
> بس اللي علي راسه بطحه :new6:
> *​



هيا كيميا يا بنى

هما اتنين بس اللى بيطلعوا لسانهم اللى عايز يغيظ حد و ...........

يبقى انت اكيد بتغيظ صح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

*لا طبعا مش بغيظ 
انا التاني 

واحد عند دكتور انف واذن مطلع لسانه وبيكشف ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

> *لا طبعا مش بغيظ
> انا التاني
> 
> واحد عند دكتور انف واذن مطلع لسانه وبيكشف ههههههههههههه*



كنت متـأكده انك هتقول بتاعة الدكتور دى

بس انت كده هتعدى على دكتور عيون كمان بالمرة بص على عيون الصورة

ههههههههههه محتاجة تتضبط شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

لا انا هروح لميكانيكي بني ادمين كويس 
يعمل عمره كامله​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

السلام علـــــــــــيكمــ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*و عليكم السلام اختى منوارانا  على الصبح   كيفيك*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

انتِ النور يا غاليه ...انا بخير نتِ شخبــارج؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*انا نشكر الرب على كل شىء بخير.. *


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

ان شاء الله دووووومـــ بخيــــــــــــــر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

انت جديده هنا...لو محتاجه اى مساعده قولى الناس هنا كلهم خدومين و حلوين اوى... يا رب تبقى مبسوطه معانا هنا......


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

شكــــــــراً يا عمري هذا من طيب اصلك.. انشالله انتِ اول وحدة استفسر منها لو ردت شي​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

صبـــــــــــاح النور كــــــــــــابتن​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اترخص طالعة اصــــــــلي مع السلامــــــه واشوفكم على خـــــــــــير​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*نشوفك على خير دايما معانا........*

* صباح الخير عياد...اخبار البرد معاك إيه؟؟ بقيت احسن؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

منوره يا ضحيه احزاني



صبا الخير حبوا
البرد لسه متبت في جتتي 
وعندي امتحان بكره ومفتحتش لسه ورقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاك...ما هو طول ما انت فاتح هنا عمرك ما هتفتح حاجه فى المزاكرا ههههههههههههههه
 ربنا معاك... قدها و قدود ..... الرب معاك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا معاك...ما هو طول ما انت فاتح هنا عمرك ما هتفتح حاجه فى المزاكرا ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك... قدها و قدود ..... الرب معاك



فاتح ايه بس 
انا في السرير بترعش
وفاتح من الموبيل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فاتح ايه بس
> انا في السرير بترعش
> وفاتح من الموبيل


*طب ما تاخد انتى بيوتك مدام فى رعش يبقا فيه سخونيه...خافض بقا  علشان تنزل الحراره... وخليك بعيد بقا علشان اعدوه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فاتح ايه بس
> انا في السرير *بترعش*
> وفاتح من الموبي*ل*



*هههههههههه*
*يعنى أنت فايبريشن والا الموبايل اللى عاملها فيك ؟؟؟*
*اية ياواد ياخرع اللى أنت فيه ده ؟؟؟؟*
*ما تشد حيلك أوماااااااااااااااااااااال ....*
*والا عاجباك البنات تسأل عليك واحدة ورا التانية ؟؟*
*يابنى ( نون النسوة ) دول عايزين خبرة ...هههههههه*
*أبقى أتفرج على اللى هيحصل لجوسب النهاردة ...*
*عليك وعلى توبيك حواء ...*
*قوم ياواد وبلاش دلع شوف وراك أية ...*
*سلامتك حقيقى وألف سلامة عليك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طب ما تاخد انتى بيوتك مدام فى رعش يبقا فيه سخونيه...خافض بقا علشان تنزل الحراره... وخليك بعيد بقا علشان اعدوه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ترجم يامسعود ........*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*الف سلامه عليك يا عياد
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طب ما تاخد انتى بيوتك مدام فى رعش يبقا فيه سخونيه...خافض بقا  علشان تنزل الحراره... وخليك بعيد بقا علشان اعدوه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



منا متعاطي بنادول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *يعنى أنت فايبريشن والا الموبايل اللى عاملها فيك ؟؟؟*
> *اية ياواد ياخرع اللى أنت فيه ده ؟؟؟؟*
> *ما تشد حيلك أوماااااااااااااااااااااال ....*
> ...



من كتر الشد اتقطع يا عمنا ههههه
انا فعلا بجهز برشام بكره بتاع الامتحان
ادعولي اغش بهدوء ههههههه
شانكس عوبد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *ترجم يامسعود ........*



قصدها العدوه
علي اساس اني جرثومه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك يا عياد
> *



الله يسلمك يا مينا


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

*يلا إللى معندوش بنزين ينزل يروح مظاهرة "فين البنزين" دلوقتى فى مدينة نصر أمام وزارة البترول إنزل وخد جركن معاك ، الحمد لله لسه ممون نسمه
اول امبارح بعد عذاب 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ادعولي اغش بهدوء ههههههه
> شانكس عوبد


*اللهم غششه من حيث لا يحتسب ولايدرى*
*اللهم أجعل المراقبة عليه خفيفة*
*ولا تجعلها ثقيلة *
*اللهم لا تجعل البرشام يتقفش منا*
*ولا الموبايل يتسحب منا *
*ولا تضعه أمام الأسئلة حيران*
*وأكفه يارب شر الأصطباحة ببنت الجيران *
*اللهم أجعل الأسئلة أختيارية*
*ولا تجعلها أجبارية *
*وقنا وأصرف عنا الأسئلة التعجيزية *​*يالا ياعم ...دعوة أسلامية ع البيكو أهى ...*
*وأبقى أفتكرنى لما تشيل المادة ...هههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> قصدها العدوه
> علي اساس اني جرثومه


 
*ايوا كدا فاهمنى يا عياد....هعينك المترجم بتاعى بس بعد ما تخف هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *يعنى أنت فايبريشن والا الموبايل اللى عاملها فيك ؟؟؟*
> *اية ياواد ياخرع اللى أنت فيه ده ؟؟؟؟*
> *ما تشد حيلك أوماااااااااااااااااااااال ....*
> ...


 
 مالك يا عبود و مال عياد إنت  بتحقد عليه و لا إيه هههههههههههههههههه:smile02
 و مالو لما  بنات المنتدى كولو يسئلو عليه نفرايه نفرايه......:gy0000:
 ده إيه السواد ده ههههههههههههههههههههه
 و كماااان بتتهمه بعدم الخبره :w00t:... لا لا لا ملكشى حاء تغلط فى اخوك كدا (ههههههههههه نولعها شويه مع إنى عارفا إنو مش بيجيب نتيجه معاكم بياعين هههههههه:smile01)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يلا إللى معندوش بنزين ينزل يروح مظاهرة "فين البنزين" دلوقتى فى مدينة نصر أمام وزارة البترول إنزل وخد جركن معاك ، الحمد لله لسه ممون نسمه*
> *اول امبارح بعد عذاب *


هههههههههههه و انا كمان لسا ممونه و صعبت على الناس راحو مفولين ليا كمان او يمكن النون النسائيه طلع ليها منفعه هههههههههههههههه:smil12:
الى عايز بنزين يجيلى بعربيته و هاخد على اللتر جنى انا مش طماحا ههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *يعنى أنت فايبريشن والا الموبايل اللى عاملها فيك ؟؟؟*
> *اية ياواد ياخرع اللى أنت فيه ده ؟؟؟؟*
> *ما تشد حيلك أوماااااااااااااااااااااال ....*
> ...



خير الله ما اجعله خير
وانا معدي كدا سمعت حد بيجيب اسمي :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


ياعمنا احنا بنات جدعه قوي قوي وقدها وقدود
دوس انت بس براحتك وانت تشوف بنات البلد














استرها يارب:94:


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

مين هنااااااااك ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*انا هنا يا كوينا-- بس مش عارفا مين الى هناك ده الى انت شايفاه ههههههههههههههههه*
*عامله إيه حبيبتى؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

*باركولي يا جماعه 
بقيت بعرف في المستقبل 
وعرفت اني ساقط مليار في الميه 
في ماده بكره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللهم غششه من حيث لا يحتسب ولايدرى*
> *اللهم أجعل المراقبة عليه خفيفة*
> *ولا تجعلها ثقيلة *
> *اللهم لا تجعل البرشام يتقفش منا*
> ...



* اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *انا هنا يا كوينا-- بس مش عارفا مين الى هناك ده الى انت شايفاه ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عامله إيه حبيبتى؟؟*



ههههههههههه

تمام يا حبى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين*​


*تصدق بقى ؟*
*كدة أنت بقيت مسلم ....ههههههههههههههههههه*
*باقولك أية ...هو المنتدى تقيل والا المشكلة عندى أنا بس وألا أنت مش بتفهم فى الكمبيوتر ولا فى النت وعامل عيان وحالتك بالبلا وبتترعش وضارب لك تنين بنادول ع الصبح ...*
*أنا اللى غلطان اللى بأسألك واحد زيك ...خش ذاكر لك كلمتين ينفعوك ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *باركولي يا جماعه
> بقيت بعرف في المستقبل
> وعرفت اني ساقط مليار في الميه
> في ماده بكره *



لالا هتنجح انشاء الله 

وهتقول كوينا قالت  وليا الحلاوة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدق بقى ؟*
> *كدة أنت بقيت مسلم ....ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *باقولك أية ...هو المنتدى تقيل والا المشكلة عندى أنا بس وألا أنت مش بتفهم فى الكمبيوتر ولا فى النت وعامل عيان وحالتك بالبلا وبتترعش وضارب لك تنين بنادول ع الصبح ...*
> *أنا اللى غلطان اللى بأسألك واحد زيك ...خش ذاكر لك كلمتين ينفعوك ...*





*هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا المنتدي مش في الفورمه انهارده
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا هتنجح انشاء الله
> 
> وهتقول كوينا قالت  وليا الحلاوة


*امين يا رب 
حلاوتك بربع لبان علشان تحلبي بؤك 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *امين يا رب
> حلاوتك بربع لبان علشان تحلبي بؤك *



ربع لبان ماااااااشى ماااااااشى

خلى بالك الامتحان لسة بكرة وهدعى على حسب الحلاوة هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ربع لبان ماااااااشى ماااااااشى
> 
> خلى بالك الامتحان لسة بكرة وهدعى على حسب الحلاوة هههههههههههههه



* طالما الحال كده 
يبقي نجيب كمان بربع توفي 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

عااااملييين إيههه؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عااااملييين إيههه؟؟



* انا عامل مش واخد بالي 
انتي عامله ازاي ؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> عااااملييين إيههه؟؟



انا بجد زعلانة ومبسوطة فى نفس الوقت ومش عارفة ازاى 

وانتى يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *طالما الحال كده
> يبقي نجيب كمان بربع توفي *



هههههههههه ماشى اتريق اتريق

الحسابة بتحسب هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ماشى اتريق اتريق
> 
> الحسابة بتحسب هههههههههههههه


*يا لهوي عليكي 
خلاص 
هجيب كمان كيس شيبسي من ابو نص 
مرتاحه ختي 
اديكي قفلتي جنيه بحاله 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *يا لهوي عليكي
> خلاص
> هجيب كمان كيس شيبسي من ابو نص
> مرتاحه ختي
> اديكي قفلتي جنيه بحاله *​



الحسابة بتحسب

هدعيلك على اد الجنيه ههههههههههه

لالا هتنجح وتجيب تقدير كمان ( طبعا انت عارف المقبول ده تقدير برضه )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحسابة بتحسب
> 
> هدعيلك على اد الجنيه ههههههههههه
> 
> لالا هتنجح وتجيب تقدير كمان ( طبعا انت عارف المقبول ده تقدير برضه )



* يا ماما انا كل سنه بجيب تقدير ف ج
ومش محتاج لدعواتك علشان اجيبه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

> *يا ماما انا كل سنه بجيب تقدير ف ج
> ومش محتاج لدعواتك علشان اجيبه *



هههههههههه ما انت بتقول احتمال الامتحان الجاى ده متجبوش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ما انت بتقول احتمال الامتحان الجاى ده متجبوش



* شكلك كده دبلون *
*ومش ليقي في تقديرا الكليات خالص *
*انتي مش عارفه ف ج يعني ايه ؟*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

الـــــــــسلامـــ شخباركـــــــــــم؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

*تمام نشكر ربنا 
مبروك تفعيل العضويه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شكلك كده دبلون *
> *ومش ليقي في تقديرا الكليات خالص *
> *انتي مش عارفه ف ج يعني ايه ؟*​


يعنى إيه ف ج؟؟
فالح جامعه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيــــــــك شكراً​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> الـــــــــسلامـــ شخباركـــــــــــم؟؟​


 سلام  اختى اخبارك إيه؟؟


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

انتم طلاب جامعـــــــــــه؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى إيه ف ج؟؟
> فالح جامعه ههههههههههههههه




* لا 
فااااااااااااشل جدا


مش كلنا يا ضحيه احزاني 
انا طالب 
وفي طلبه تاني 
وفي مدامت وفي ناس كبيره 
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

انا بخير عمري حبو اعدائكم 
بس انتم طلاب حبيت ادخل بالموضوع​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اقصد انت وحبو اعدائكم

زين كيفها الجامعـــــــه عندكم ؟؟؟ بدت الامتحانات؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> مش كلنا يا ضحيه احزاني
> انا طالب
> وفي طلبه تاني
> ...


و أنسات يا عياد :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> اقصد انت وحبو اعدائكم
> 
> زين كيفها الجامعـــــــه عندكم ؟؟؟ بدت الامتحانات؟؟



*انا طالب 
حبو سيده منزل :08:

الجامعه تمام 
والامتحانات قربت تنتهي 
يا موسهل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> و أنسات يا عياد :smile02



 اجمل انسات في الوطن العربي كله


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

الله يسهل 
احنا في عطله وبعدها الامتحانات
والله كـريم​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> انتم طلاب جامعـــــــــــه؟؟​


 هتلاقى مختلف الاعمار من تلاميذ مدارس لطلاب جامعه-- لموظفين--- لعاطلين لمتزوجين عندك لفوق الستين-- انا مش طالبه--


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

مــــــــــــــــراحــــــــــب Rosetta


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## The light of JC (17 يناير 2012)

*مرحباً *

*اخبار ولاد يسوع إيه ؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> الله يسهل
> احنا في عطله وبعدها الامتحانات
> والله كـريم​



*ربنا معاكي :94:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حبو سيده منزل :08:*
> 
> ​



*لا انا سيده مطلع هههههههههههههه مش منزل ههههههههههه انا سيده عامله---*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يناير 2012)

ايه الاخبار يا اصحاب؟
وحشتوني


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــراً ‏*حبو اعدائكم*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *مرحباً *
> 
> *اخبار ولاد يسوع إيه ؟ *[/QUOTE
> *نشكر الرب كويسين انت كيف اخبارك يا اخى؟؟*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

احم احم كيفها السيده العامـــــــــــــله؟؟؟ شخبار العمل؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> ايه الاخبار يا اصحاب؟
> وحشتوني


نشكر الرب على كل شىء يا انجلا-- انت اخبارك إيه؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> احم احم كيفها السيده العامـــــــــــــله؟؟؟ شخبار العمل؟؟​


 العمل ربنا يسطر عليه فى ظروف البلد الجميله----


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

الله يحفظج بالعمل ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

جاي علي بالي اغلس بس
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> ايه الاخبار يا اصحاب؟
> وحشتوني




*نشكر ربنا انجيلا 
انتي اخبارك ايه طمنيني
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> جاي علي بالي اغلس بس
> ههههههههههههههه



* لا خدي راحتك 
ربنا يوفقك
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

تشكرات يا فندم

قوم ذاكرلك حرف ينفعك


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

والله مــــــــــلل قاتل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> والله مــــــــــلل قاتل


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله لا يملك ياشيخة ...إنتى جاية تشتغلى أية ؟؟*
*فى هذا التوبيك ممنوع النكد والأحزان ...*
*من "نكد" علينا فليس منا ( رواه عبود - فى صحيحه )*
*ماشى ياست الكل ؟؟وأهلا بيكى ...*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نشكر الرب على كل شىء يا انجلا-- انت اخبارك إيه؟؟


تمام يا قمر
نفسي مرة وحدة تكتبي اسمي بالياء:smile02





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نشكر ربنا انجيلا
> انتي اخبارك ايه طمنيني
> *​


تمام يا عياد
ميرسي كثير لسؤالك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

شو رايكم اغنيلكم يا حلوين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> تشكرات يا فندم
> 
> قوم ذاكرلك حرف ينفعك




* كلي عيش وخليكي في حالك  :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> والله مــــــــــلل قاتل


* هنا مع العالم دى هنا هتقتلى الملل و احتمال تقتلى ناس فى السكه كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* :gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> تمام يا عياد
> ميرسي كثير لسؤالك



* العفو يا بنتي مش تقولي كده 
منوره الدنيا  :smile02
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> شو رايكم اغنيلكم يا حلوين



* ليه كده يا نيفو احنا زعلاناكي في حاجه ؟
ههههههههههههههههه

يا ريت لو عندك حاجه مسجله بصوتك
ارميها هنا 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ليه كده يا نيفو احنا زعلاناكي في حاجه ؟
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا ريت لو عندك حاجه مسجله بصوتك
> ...



يا واد دانا كروان الليل ههههههههههه

عيب عليك كفايه عليكم اللي كنت بعمله في الفيس زمان
لا اللي عندي مش حلو
استنوا لما اسجل غيرهم بقي
ههههههه


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

لعــــــــيونك يا حبــــــــــو
راح اطير الملل واقتـــــــــــل واحــــــــــد في بااااالي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> تمام يا قمر
> نفسي مرة وحدة تكتبي اسمي بالياء:smile02


ما انا احب التميز ههههههههههههههه انا زى ما اقول اكتب-- مش بنتق الياء فى اسمك --- هو انجى لا او انجى نعم هههههه شوفتى البواخه على المساااء-- ده عدوه من الناس الى هنا على فكره ههههههههههههه بس اركز المره الى جايه و اكتبه بالياء علشان خاتر عيونك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا واد دانا كروان الليل ههههههههههه
> 
> عيب عليك كفايه عليكم اللي كنت بعمله في الفيس زمان
> لا اللي عندي مش حلو
> ...




*نعتبره وعد ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> لعــــــــيونك يا حبــــــــــو
> راح اطير الملل واقتـــــــــــل واحــــــــــد في بااااالي


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه عرفته هاهاهاهاهاهاها ممكن نعمل حلف و نتحد و اكيد نون النسوه يكسب=== بس لو شدو عليكى اوى ابدائى فى الخطه(ج) عيااااط و ده اسمه كهن نون النسوه هههههههه الكلام ده سر بينى و بينك لحسن العدو يقرا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نعتبره وعد ؟*​


أنا داااااااااااااايس
معاك ياعياد ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنا داااااااااااااايس
> معاك ياعياد ...




* امين يا حج 
 دوس علي الحته دي وانت بتسال 
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

حـــــــــبوووووووو حلو فاهمه علي
اوكـــــــــــي طبعاً احنا نفوز
بس قولي حرفه الاول شنو حتى ارسم خطة


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نعتبره وعد ؟
> *​




ياساتر
دي فيها طردي يا ولدي
حرام عليك الناس هنا ذنبهم ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> لعــــــــيونك يا حبــــــــــو
> راح اطير الملل واقتـــــــــــل واحــــــــــد في بااااالي


شامم ريحة ندالة مع أحساس عمييييييييييييق بتشكيل عصابى جديد بدا فى التكوين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياساتر
> دي فيها طردي يا ولدي
> حرام عليك الناس هنا ذنبهم ايه



* ذنبهم ؟؟؟
مش عارف 
بس اكيد بقي وقتها 
هنلفق تهمه لكل واحد 
مفيش اسهل من كده 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

قشطه عليك الواسطه هاتبدا


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اي تكونت عصابه
بقيادت حضرتي وحضرة حبــــــــــــو للنساء فقط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

*تصبحوا خير يا جماعه 
هتخمد علشان امتحان بكره 
ادعولي بقي 

عبود وصيتك الموضوع 
لحسن شامم ريحه تنظيم نسائي جديد 

اي حركه كده ولا كده 
في حته تسعه تحت التلاجه عندك 
اضرب في النسوان علي طول 
قصد في المليان 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> حـــــــــبوووووووو حلو فاهمه علي
> اوكـــــــــــي طبعاً احنا نفوز
> بس قولي حرفه الاول شنو حتى ارسم خطة


 
*اول حرف من اسمه عين عبعااااال هههههههههههههههه و بكدا نبقا دربنا عصفورين بحجر واحد و شتتنا العدو هههههههههههههههههههههه *
* الصراحه بقا و كل الصراحه انا  منصحش الحرب مع دول هههههههه شوفتى جبت ورا كيف--- دا انا غلبااااان وحاولت كتيير محاولات فاااااشله فى قلب العدو على بعضه  ههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ذنبهم ؟؟؟*
> *مش عارف *
> *بس اكيد بقي وقتها *
> *هنلفق تهمه لكل واحد *
> *مفيش اسهل من كده *​


*ياللا موضب لك شوية تهم ع البيكو ...*
*حرز حشيش ؟*
*سوجارتين بانجو ؟*
*قزازة زيت منتهية الصلاحية ؟*
*كيلو سكر مدعوم ويترمى فى شطنة العربية ؟*
*لتر بنزيم 80 فى جركن ؟*
*أى خدمة ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*مقرتش يا عبود مشاركتى رقم 1148*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياللا موضب لك شوية تهم ع البيكو ...*
> *حرز حشيش ؟*
> *سوجارتين بانجو ؟*
> *قزازة زيت منتهية الصلاحية ؟*
> ...




* الله ينور يا عمنا
ربنا يقويك علي عمل الخير 
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اوكي حبـــــــــــــو خليها على باجر طالعه اصلي 
مع السلااااامـــــــــــه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياللا موضب لك شوية تهم ع البيكو ...*
> *حرز حشيش ؟*
> *سوجارتين بانجو ؟*
> *قزازة زيت منتهية الصلاحية ؟*
> ...



ياخراشي ايه دا كله يا ولدي
التهم دي ليا انا ؟
ولا للناس اللي هتسمعني ومش هايعجبها صوتي ؟ :t26:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*تصبح على خير يا عياد=----- يلا ربنا معاك بكره و مش يدلك على قد مزكرتك=== يا رب يديلك على قد مشاركتك هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*لا بجد ربنا معاك ---*
*ich druecke dir den Daumen *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

وانت من اهل الخير عياد وباذن يسوع 
تقدر تحل كويس وربنا يمسك القلم ويحل عنك

دعوه حلوه اهي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> اوكي حبـــــــــــــو خليها على باجر طالعه اصلي
> مع السلااااامـــــــــــه


*سلام الرب معك اختى يا رب نوره يملائك و يدفىء قلبك---*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تصبح على خير يا عياد=----- يلا ربنا معاك بكره و مش يدلك على قد مزكرتك=== يا رب يديلك على قد مشاركتك هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *لا بجد ربنا معاك ---*
> *ich druecke dir den Daumen *




* ههههههههههههههههههه
جامده اوي الدعوه دي 
ميرسي يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياخراشي ايه دا كله يا ولدي
> التهم دي ليا انا ؟
> ولا للناس اللي هتسمعني ومش هايعجبها صوتي ؟ :t26:


 اعتقد للناس الى هتسمعك شكل عبود ناوى يسطلهم قبل ما يسمعو الصوت ههههههههههه
بس اكيد صوت جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> وانت من اهل الخير عياد وباذن يسوع
> تقدر تحل كويس وربنا يمسك القلم ويحل عنك
> 
> دعوه حلوه اهي



* ميرسي يا جوسبل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> *ياخراشي ايه دا كله يا ولدي*
> *التهم دي ليا انا ؟*
> :t26:


*لأ دى ليا أنا ............*



> ولا للناس اللي هتسمعني ومش هايعجبها صوتي ؟ [/*QUOTE]*





> *ممكن أفجر لك مرسح اللى هتغنى فيه بالسميعة والجمهور والعمال والفلاحين ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

انا اعتذلت الغني خلاص ياناس


كدا افرج بقي صوح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا اعتذلت الغني خلاص ياناس
> 
> 
> كدا افرج بقي صوح


* هاتى الجنيه الى اداهولك عياد علشان الدعوه علشان اضمنك بيه و اطلعك  من الحبس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (17 يناير 2012)

بتعملوا ايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

ابدئوا ادعولي يلا انا في اللجنه اهو
يا موسهل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

*ياااااااارب تيجى الاسئله سهله...من النوع الى ينفع تطلق فيه قلمك و تبدع و تخترع ههههههههههه المهم تملا الصفحات حتى لو كتبت قصه حياتك.... اكتب بس يا سيدى هما بيقيسو بالشبر و خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا معاك يا عياد...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

باركولي 
شيلت الماده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> باركولي
> شيلت الماده


 
30:30:30:30:
* الف الف مبروووك...... يا ف ج هههههه*
* لا بجد مش عرفت تجاوب حاجه و لا إيه؟؟  مش تقلق هتعدى هتعدى هنبتدى ندعيلك من دلوقتى المصحح يبقا اعمى ههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> * الف الف مبروووك...... يا ف ج هههههه*
> * لا بجد مش عرفت تجاوب حاجه و لا إيه؟؟  مش تقلق هتعدى هتعدى هنبتدى ندعيلك من دلوقتى المصحح يبقا اعمى ههههههههههه*



الله يبارك فيكي
كده مش فاضل غير ماده واخلص التيرم


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هاتى الجنيه الى اداهولك عياد علشان الدعوه علشان اضمنك بيه و اطلعك  من الحبس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



جنيه ايه دا بقي وفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وحياتك ياختي ولا شوفت شلن مخروم منه حتي:smil8:

انتي صحبتي وهتطلعيني لله في لله كدا
:99:


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> باركولي
> شيلت الماده



ههههههههههه

لالا لما قللك هتنجح يبقى هتنجح متقلقش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

يا رب يختي يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> جنيه ايه دا بقي وفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وحياتك ياختي ولا شوفت شلن مخروم منه حتي:smil8:
> 
> انتي صحبتي وهتطلعيني لله في لله كدا
> :99:


*هههههههههههههه طبعا هسيب الكواليس و اجى اطلعك هههههههههههه اشلله لو دخلت مكانك هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

*مين هنا وبيعمل ايه ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

انا هناااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

*بس هنااام تعبانه موووت نمت غلط و لا نيلت إيه امبارح و مش عارفا احرك رقبتى غير بالم مميييت-- العضمه كبرت يا ولااااد و خلاص حسن الختااام ههههههههههه اتعزبت و انا سايقا ومروحه وجع موميييت-- ابقا سلملى يا عياد على الناس لما تصحا -- تشاااااااوووووووووو*وو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الله يبارك فيكي
> كده مش فاضل غير ماده واخلص التيرم


*شكل كدا الترم هو الى هيخلص عليك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس هنااام تعبانه موووت نمت غلط و لا نيلت إيه امبارح و مش عارفا احرك رقبتى غير بالم مميييت-- العضمه كبرت يا ولااااد و خلاص حسن الختااام ههههههههههه اتعزبت و انا سايقا ومروحه وجع موميييت-- ابقا سلملى يا عياد على الناس لما تصحا -- تشاااااااوووووووووو*وو



* اوك يا كبيره 
هابي دريم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكل كدا الترم هو الى هيخلص عليك ههههههههههههه*


*  شكله كده فعلا :11azy:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> *مين هنا وبيعمل ايه ؟*



انا هنا

عاملين ايه عياد - حبوا ؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هنا
> 
> عاملين ايه عياد - حبوا ؟؟؟



* انا كويس نشكر ربنا 
وحبو نايمه 
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكمـــــــــ​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة 

عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

نحدثكم من حلوان
الجو انهارده مغيم 
ومش طالعله نهار باين عليه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

مش هتصدق شوفنا الشمس اخيرا 

عندنا شمس بس الجو ساقع برضه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش هتصدق شوفنا الشمس اخيرا
> 
> عندنا شمس بس الجو ساقع برضه



شمس وسقعه
يبقي هو ده السراب اللي بيقولوا عنه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> شمس وسقعه
> يبقي هو ده السراب اللي بيقولوا عنه



امبارح كانت الشمس طالعة والدنيا بتشتى عاااادى ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> امبارح كانت الشمس طالعة والدنيا بتشتى عاااادى ده



ماشيه معاكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

مين هنا وهناك 


حول


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

انا هنا

حووول


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

يرددد كتيررر عادي شمس و برد اصلن الشمس يلي هون كانو لمبة ما بدفي ابدا 
 نايمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

البرد مخلي الناس مش عارفه تكتب ولا ايه
ازيكم جمبيعا ياللي هونا

ازيك يا كوينا كيف الحال يابنتي عندكم


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

تمام بس نعسانين شوي 
انتو شو اخباركن


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

انا بخير

ليه نعاسنين بقي
اصحوا البرد عاوز حركه مش كلفته


رغم اني مكلفته هههههههههههههه


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

يلا بدا بلكي ريد بول 
بس المشكلة ما في لايت 
شربلك شي ساخن


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

انا تمام يا جوسبل ومعاكوا على الخط

عاملة ايه يا ماريا فى الساقعة دى وايه اخباراتك ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*شانكس يا كبيره عالتحذير
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

مين هناااااك يا جعيدى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين هناااااك يا جعيدى


* أنا بس بررررررررردان ..*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> * أنا بس بررررررررردان ..*



وانا كمان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا كمان


*اية الهم التقيل اللى انا فيه النهاردة ده ؟؟؟*
*سلينى بحدوتة أو أفتحى التلفزيون عندك أسمعه أو أى منظر بدل الكآبة اللى أحنا فيها دى ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه

طب فكر فى حاجة نعملها 

يللا فين بااااااااقى الاعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*انا هنا اهو 
كنت بعيد علي الاعضاء 
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طب فكر فى حاجة نعملها
> 
> يللا فين بااااااااقى الاعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عياد مشغول بيرفع صور ...*
*ورانيا مختفية مش عارف فين ..*
*وحوبوا زمانها فى سااااااابع نومة ...*
*وضحية أحزانى زمااانها غرقانة فى حزنها ..*
*وميرنا هتلاقيها بتذاكر او فى السنتر ...*
*فيه حد ناقص ؟ ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا هنا اهو *​
> *كنت بعيد علي الاعضاء *
> *كل سنه وانتوا طيبين *​


*مش باقولك كان بيرفع صوت ...!!!!!!!*
الفهد بتاعى منور أهو ...موشكرين يا جدع ا،ت نردها لك فى الآفراح ...


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *عياد مشغول بيرفع صور ...*
> *ورانيا مختفية مش عارف فين ..*
> *وحوبوا زمانها فى سااااااابع نومة ...*
> *وضحية أحزانى زمااانها غرقانة فى حزنها ..*
> ...



لاء دى مجموعة الدردشة فعلا 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش باقولك كان بيرفع صوت ...!!!!!!!*
> الفهد بتاعى منور أهو ...موشكرين يا جدع ا،ت نردها لك فى الآفراح ...



*يا عمنا دي حاجه بسيطه 
بس انت لو صبورت للصوبح " يمسيكي بالخير يا حبوا " 
الفهد كان رجع ومعاه غزاله لزوم الفطار 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا عمنا دي حاجه بسيطه *
> *بس انت لو صبورت للصوبح " يمسيكي بالخير يا حبوا " *
> *الفهد كان رجع ومعاه غزاله لزوم الفطار *​


*للصبح ميييين ...*
*لحد يكون خطفه ووداه "جونينية الحوانات" ..يأكلوه هناك حمير ميتة ...ولا ياعم مش عايز غزلان ( خلااااااااص ) ...*
*تبنا من الغزلان ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *للصبح ميييين ...*
> *لحد يكون خطفه ووداه "جونينية الحوانات" ..يأكلوه هناك حمير ميتة ...ولا ياعم مش عايز غزلان ( خلااااااااص ) ...*
> *تبنا من الغزلان ...*



* هو الفهد ده غالي عليك اوي كده ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هو الفهد ده غالي عليك اوي كده ؟*​


*طبعاً ....ماهو ده اللى حطيته بعد الحلم بتاعى ...*
*كنت آخر عكننة لما مالقيتش الصورة بعد ما حطيت الحلم فى الشهادة ...ولما حاولت أرفعه لقيت مركز الصور فى الصيانة ..*
*ولما لقيت الاعضاء حاطين صورهم وانا لأ ...أتجننت زيادة ...*
*بس كدة ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعاً ....ماهو ده اللى حطيته بعد الحلم بتاعى ...*
> *كنت آخر عكننة لما مالقيتش الصورة بعد ما حطيت الحلم فى الشهادة ...ولما حاولت أرفعه لقيت مركز الصور فى الصيانة ..*
> *ولما لقيت الاعضاء حاطين صورهم وانا لأ ...أتجننت زيادة ...*
> *بس كدة ..*



* تصدق ان مكسل ارفع الصوره بتاعه توقيعي مره تاني 
كل شويه اوق مركز الكنيسه هيتصلح اهو 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

ازيكم يا عالم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا  
انت شلونك ؟
وبقيت تدخل قليل ليه اليمين دول ؟
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

شو الاخبار 
في حدا ولا نمتو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*انا هنا 
يا هلا منوره دردشه الاعضاء الغلابه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

ازيك يا ماريا

عاملة ايه ؟


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

اهلا و سهلا فيك اخ ليون 
نشاللة كلشي تمام
انا كتشفت شغلة انو صرت مدمنة عل الامنتدا 
اليوم يلي ما بفوت من الكومبيوتر لازم فوت من الموبيل


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازيك يا ماريا
> 
> عاملة ايه ؟



تمام انت شو اخبارك


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نشكر ربنا
> انت شلونك ؟
> وبقيت تدخل قليل ليه اليمين دول ؟
> *​




انا موجود ياعم اهو leasantr​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> اهلا و سهلا فيك اخ ليون
> نشاللة كلشي تمام
> انا كتشفت شغلة انو صرت مدمنة عل الامنتدا
> اليوم يلي ما بفوت من الكومبيوتر لازم فوت من الموبيل



*نشكر ربنا كله تمام 
بفضل اللي لا ينعس ولا ينام 


 بس غريبه جدا قص الادمان دي 
اعملي زيي ان 
بدخل مره كل شهرين 
حتي اسالي كوينا كده 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> تمام انت شو اخبارك



تمام يا حبيبتى

كويس انك بقيتى مدمنة منتدى عشان نشوفك كل يوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا موجود ياعم اهو leasantr​




* منور يا برنجي* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *نشكر ربنا كله تمام
> بفضل اللي لا ينعس ولا ينام
> 
> 
> ...



على يددددددددى

من الكلية للمذاكرة من المذاكرة للكلية

ولا بيفتح المنتدى ده خالص


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمام يا حبيبتى
> 
> كويس انك بقيتى مدمنة منتدى عشان نشوفك كل يوم



شكرًا كتير ورح تملو بوعدك وهلا فايتة من المودبيل عع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> على يددددددددى
> 
> من الكلية للمذاكرة من المذاكرة للكلية
> 
> ولا بيفتح المنتدى ده خالص



*وشهد تامر ابن عمها 
اقهد شاهد من اهلها 
شانكس يا خاله كوينا :t30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> شكرًا كتير ورح تملو بوعدك وهلا فايتة من المودبيل عع



لا احنا اللى بنوعدك مش هنمل خالص


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> على يددددددددى
> 
> من الكلية للمذاكرة من المذاكرة للكلية
> 
> ولا بيفتح المنتدى ده خالص



اذا هيل الدراسة اهم و الرب يكون معك وتخلصً بنتيجة نتيجة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *وشهد تامر ابن عمها
> اقهد شاهد من اهلها
> شانكس يا خاله كوينا :t30:*​



لالالالا كلمة الحق لازم تتقال

الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس هههههههههه


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا احنا اللى بنوعدك مش هنمل خالص



شكرًا كلك زوق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالالالا كلمة الحق لازم تتقال
> 
> الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس هههههههههه



*هبا هبا :11azy:
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

عم شوف مسلسل ماري شويً كتير حلو 
علا ابو ظبي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*maria123
 بطاقتك 

يعني عرفينا بنفسك 
اسمك وسنك وعنوانك 
ومقاس الشوز 
ولونك المفضل 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * منور يا برنجي* ​



:t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> :t4::t4::t4:​


*يا فضيحتي *
*احنا مش لوحدنا في الموضوع *
*تاسوني هنا *​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *maria123
> بطاقتك
> 
> يعني عرفينا بنفسك
> ...



انا اسمي ماريا 
عمري 22 سنة 
من سورية و عايشة بل سويد
شو كمان


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

لوني المفضل القضي و الزهر صارو تنين


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *يا فضيحتي *
> *احنا مش لوحدنا في الموضوع *
> *تاسوني هنا *​



ههههههههههه

لالا انا لازم ابلغ عنكوا فورا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> انا اسمي ماريا
> عمري 22 سنة
> من سورية و عايشة بل سويد
> شو كمان



اهلا بيكى معانا يا ماريا

انا مبسوطة انى اتعرفت عليكى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> انا اسمي ماريا
> عمري 22 سنة
> من سورية و عايشة بل سويد
> شو كمان



*عاشت الاسامي يا اخت ماريا *
*والعمر كله مع يسوع *
*احسن ناس السوريين*
*ابقي ابعتيلي مع اي حد جاي من عندكم *
*اي اكله سوري *
*بموت يف الاكل بتاعكم *

* بس الغريب انك عضوه من 2006 وانا بقالي 3 سنيني واول مره اشوفك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لالا انا لازم ابلغ عنكوا فورا


* استري عليا الهي يستر عرضك :11azy:
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاشت الاسامي يا اخت ماريا *
> *والعمر كله مع يسوع *
> *احسن ناس السوريين*
> *ابقي ابعتيلي مع اي حد جاي من عندكم *
> ...



شكرًا كتير بس أنا ما تعرفت  
اهلا وسهلا  بس من زمان مارحت علا سورية 
مزبوط كنت فوت بس مو كل مرا سجل حضور بس كنت اقرأ كتير 
وتعلمت كتير من هل المنتدا و غير حياتي و أميد للأفضل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> شكرًا كتير بس أنا ما تعرفت
> اهلا وسهلا  بس من زمان مارحت علا سورية
> مزبوط كنت فوت بس مو كل مرا سجل حضور بس كنت اقرأ كتير
> وتعلمت كتير من هل المنتدا و غير حياتي و أميد للأفضل




*انا عياد 
23 سنه 
طالب 
اعزب وعندي بنوته 
كان اسمي 
ayad _007
ثم الاسد المرقصي 
ثم زي منتي شايفه 
 

 وليا عظيم الشرف بالتعرف عليكي 
وربا يكون في عونك 
في درجه الحراره الـ -6 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*يا جماعه 
مركز رفع الصور فتح 
انتشروووووووووووو
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

وين رحتو بس لازم يسير شات بل منتدا


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهلا بيكى معانا يا ماريا
> 
> انا مبسوطة انى اتعرفت عليكى



أنا اسعد للتعرف علا اصدقا جداد


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

ما احنا عاملين موضوع للدردشة عشان مفيش شات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> وين رحتو بس لازم يسير شات بل منتدا


*فكره الشات مرفوضه اداريا 
بس الموضوع هنا يقوم بنفس الدور وزياده 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما احنا عاملين موضوع للدردشة عشان مفيش شات





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فكره الشات مرفوضه اداريا
> بس الموضوع هنا يقوم بنفس الدور وزياده
> *​




الرعاه الرسميين للرغى المصرى :hlp:​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

بس ليش يعني ما فهمت 
ههههه اتذكر مرا طلبت غرفة صوتية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الرعاه الرسميين للرغى المصرى :hlp:​



leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> الرعاه الرسميين للرغى المصرى :hlp:



مخلصين مذاكرتنا ومورناش حاجة هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> بس ليش يعني ما فهمت
> ههههه اتذكر مرا طلبت غرفة صوتية



بصى انا محضرتش الشات ده خاااالص

لكن يقال يقال انه كان موجود وحصل فيه مشاكل فتلغى


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

مزبوط كان في شات من زمان و تلغت م انا قديمة هون من 2006


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> مزبوط كان في شات من زمان و تلغت م انا قديمة هون من 2006


*فعلا 
دي دفعتها كلها دلوقتي بقوا مخاتير حارات 
ورؤساء مخافر  leasantr

روتب سوري اهه
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فعلا
> دي دفعتها كلها دلوقتي بقوا مخاتير حارات
> ورؤساء مخافر  leasantr
> 
> ...



شفت وانا لسعتني عضو عادي 
اكيد في سر بل موضوع بس شو هوة مابعرف انت شو رئيك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> شفت وانا لسعتني عضو عادي
> اكيد في سر بل موضوع بس شو هوة مابعرف انت شو رئيك



* طيب انا اعمل ايه 
بقالي 3 سنين وكنت مبارك وبقيت زي منتي شايفه :smil8:
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> مزبوط كان في شات من زمان و تلغت م انا قديمة هون من 2006




فكرتيني بيه .. بس مطولش وطار بسرعه هههههه​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخلصين مذاكرتنا ومورناش حاجة هههههههههه




لا وانتى من حيث المذاكره فا انتى حوووت مذاكره :hlp:​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب انا اعمل ايه
> بقالي 3 سنين وكنت مبارك وبقيت زي منتي شايفه :smil8:
> *​




كنت مبارك ؟ وطنطاوى ماله ؟ :11azy:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا وانتى من حيث المذاكره فا انتى حوووت مذاكره :hlp:​



* علي يددددددددددددددددددي :999:
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فكرتيني بيه .. بس مطولش وطار بسرعه هههههه​



 انت كمان قديم يلا صرنا تنين 
بس ليش انشال بتعرف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كنت مبارك ؟ وطنطاوى ماله ؟ :11azy:​



* هو كمان هيبقي 
كان طنطاوي 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي يددددددددددددددددددي :999:
> *​




واضح ان الاخ حووت بردو ههههه​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> انت كمان قديم يلا صرنا تنين
> بس ليش انشال بتعرف




حصلت مشكله كبيره مش اعرف تفاصيلها لانى كنت قليل التواجد وقتها​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

بس سؤال انتو بتعرفو بعض ولا بس بل منتدا


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هو كمان هيبقي
> كان طنطاوي
> *​




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> بس سؤال انتو بتعرفو بعض ولا بس بل منتدا



* مش كله 
انا عن نفسي 
اعرف يجي 50 عضو قابلتهم واعرفهم 
ممكن اقل ممكن اكتر 
بس ده بالتقريب
منهم اليل قابلته مره 
ومنهم اللي بنقضي نص الشهر مع بعض 
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

شو نمتو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

*اعتقد فى ناس تعرف بعض فى الحقيقه بس الاكثر يعرفو بعض بس بالمنتدى...*


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

شي حلو انو بتعرفو بعض بل الواقع


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اعتقد فى ناس تعرف بعض فى الحقيقه بس الاكثر يعرفو بعض بس بالمنتدى...*



اهلا و سهلا فيكي 
اسمك حلو كتيرر


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مش كله
> انا عن نفسي
> اعرف يجي 50 عضو قابلتهم واعرفهم
> ممكن اقل ممكن اكتر
> ...




انا شوفتك مره واحدة  وفى ظروف مش ولابد هههههه 30:​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا شوفتك مره واحدة  وفى ظروف مش ولابد هههههه 30:​




شو صار متشوقة اعرف :smil16:


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> شو صار متشوقة اعرف :smil16:




ههههه

لا كنا بنزور واحد مريض وهو بالمناسبه عضو فى المنتدى بردو ​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

بس اوكى هيك فكرت انو صار شي خطييرر


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

هلا في سورية بل منتدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> اهلا و سهلا فيكي
> اسمك حلو كتيرر


 اشكرك حبيبتى ........اول واحده تقول لى اسمك حلو....شكرا فرحتينى هههههههههه و اهلا فيكى كمان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ههههه​
> لا كنا بنزور واحد مريض وهو بالمناسبه عضو فى المنتدى بردو ​


* فيكم الخير يا رأيس اركان حرب مرتشلينو*leasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*عايزين نكررها يا مارسو بس مش في زياره 
في خروجه كده 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * فيكم الخير يا رأيس اركان حرب مرتشلينو*leasantr




سيحتيلى فى الدنيا كلها 30:​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عايزين نكررها يا مارسو بس مش في زياره
> في خروجه كده
> *​




شوف وانا معاك بس يكون الحضور محدودين leasantr​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

انا بدي كاتو ب شكولا مين يبعتلي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> شوف وانا معاك بس يكون الحضور محدودين leasantr​



* امين يا حج 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> انا بدي كاتو ب شكولا مين يبعتلي




* يا سلام 
تامري





*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا 
بس موطيب كتير  :999:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا سلام *
> *تامري*
> *
> 
> ...


 
*يسلااااام تعالى يا جوسسسسسبل اتفرجى ههههههههههههههه الى زلك علشان يجبلك حجات بجنيه هههههههههههههههههههه   اااه منكم  انت يا عياد  عبود الصغير على متخفى شويه هاهاهاهاهاهاها كلنا عيونا ليكى حبيبتى انطرينا بس اول الشارع هيك و نجيلك بكيس ملياااان شوكولا و بون بون هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

بتعرق سرياني


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يسلااااام تعالى يا جوسسسسسبل اتفرجى ههههههههههههههه الى زلك علشان يجبلك حجات بجنيه هههههههههههههههههههه   اااه منكم  انت يا عياد  عبود الصغير على متخفى شويه هاهاهاهاهاهاها كلنا عيونا ليكى حبيبتى انطرينا بس اول الشارع هيك و نجيلك بكيس ملياااان شوكولا و بون بون هههههههههههههههه*



30:30:30:30:30: جاي يلا


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

ما اجا  حدا وينكون leasantr leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30: جاي يلا


 *ههههه و انا مسافت السكه و اكون عندك هههه بس مش تنسى تغسلى سنانك لحسن:hlp: الشوكولا الكتير مصيبه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

تصيحون علا خيررر


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههه و انا مسافت السكه و اكون عندك هههه بس مش تنسى تغسلى سنانك لحسن:hlp: الشوكولا الكتير مصيبه ههههههههههههه*



حاضر انا بسمع الكلمة :hlp::hlp::t31::t31:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> تصيحون علا خيررر


 و انت من اهل الخير حبيبتى:a4:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*كله يجي يهني يا جدعان 
عيد ميلاد اجدع مدير في تاريخ البني ادمين

*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كله يجي يهني يا جدعان
> عيد ميلاد اجدع مدير في تاريخ البني ادمين
> 
> *​



عيد ميلاد مين 30:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> عيد ميلاد مين 30:



* كوبتك مان*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * كوبتك مان*​



يلا لازم نسوي عيد ميلاد و نسوي كاتو شمولا وجيلو :new4::new4::new4:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> يلا لازم نسوي عيد ميلاد و نسوي كاتو شمولا وجيلو :new4::new4::new4:



* لا هو ملهوش في المخدرات leasantr
*​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

:smi411::smil8:بحبو الشكولا كتير بس بتسمن 
ملئت من الرجيم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> :smi411::smil8:بحبو الشكولا كتير بس بتسمن
> ملئت من الرجيم




* قوطع الرجيم وسيرت 
سيبك منه واعملي دايت 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> تصيحون علا خيررر




وانتى من اهله يا ماريا​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

عن جد خلص لازم نام سكرت الكومبيوتر و فتحت من الايغون بيكفي  نشوفكن بكرا بأحسن حال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد خلص لازم نام سكرت الكومبيوتر و فتحت من الايغون بيكفي  نشوفكن بكرا بأحسن حال



* وانتي كمان نشوفك علي خير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*وانا كمان تصبحوا علي خير جميعا 
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد خلص لازم نام سكرت الكومبيوتر و فتحت من الايغون بيكفي  نشوفكن بكرا بأحسن حال




يلهوى على الادمان ههههههه



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وانا كمان تصبحوا علي خير جميعا
> *​



وانت من اهله يا مان :*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*نصبحو على خير كولوكو -- و يا عياد لو مش هتعملى توقيع من تصميمك انت حر هعيط و اغرق لك التوبيك ده كولو من الدموع--- تعرف تعوم و لا اجيب عوامات معايا؟؟؟يالا بكره بقا تصبحو على خير -- يوئجل البكاء ليوم اخر هههههههههههههه*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

لك وينكون بيكفي نوم
أنا صاحية من ساعة :999:6


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

انا هنا يا ماريا

صباح النور عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

قاعدة و اشرب كافة و التلج عم ينزل  
انت شو أخبارك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*صباااح الخيير يا كوييينا يا ام شهاده تقدييير جميييله معموله من عياااد  الى مش بحقد عليكى عليها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

لك حلوين عن جد انا حبيتون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*صبااح النووور  ماريا--- صورى صوره لينا كدا عايزيين نتفرج على التلججججج ما اجمل المنظر اكير--- مش هحقد عليكى أنت كمان ههههههههههههههه نفسنه على الصبح*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

بتعرفي بفهمك
انا كنت عايشة بشمال السويد علا طول الشتة تلج كان مليت بس هلا انا عايشة بل جنوب ما بنزل كتير و حتا لو نزل بيدوب بسرعة
وهلا صديقاتي يلي بل شمال يحطو صور عل فيس بوك قيها تلج بغار كتير و بحسدن


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> قاعدة و اشرب كافة و التلج عم ينزل
> انت شو أخبارك



وااااااو احنا عندنا ثلج نزل الاسكندرية للسنة الاولى السنة دى 

انا تمام الحمد لله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*بالفعل هو المنظر جميل و يحسد عليه لكن الجو البلاد لااااااا يحسد عليه هههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *صباااح الخيير يا كوييينا يا ام  شهاده تقدييير جميييله معموله من عياااد  الى مش بحقد عليكى عليها  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه*



هههههههههههههههههه

صباح النور يا حبوا

متغلاش عليكى يا حبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير

ربع ساعه يا حبو ويبقه عندك احلى صوره


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> بتعرفي بفهمك
> انا كنت عايشة بشمال السويد علا طول الشتة تلج كان مليت بس هلا انا عايشة بل جنوب ما بنزل كتير و حتا لو نزل بيدوب بسرعة
> وهلا صديقاتي يلي بل شمال يحطو صور عل فيس بوك قيها تلج بغار كتير و بحسدن



ههههههههههه لالا

ارجعى عيشى بالشمال تانى


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> صباح الخير
> 
> ربع ساعه يا حبو ويبقه عندك احلى صوره



صباح النور يا عياد

يللا يا حبوا جيالك صورة اهو ولا تزعلى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الخير
> 
> ربع ساعه يا حبو ويبقه عندك احلى صوره


 
*بجد يا عياد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه --*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح النور يا عياد
> 
> يللا يا حبوا جيالك صورة اهو ولا تزعلى


 
*انا مفسوته اوى--- لدرجادى خيفين من الحقد بتاعى ههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه لالا
> 
> ارجعى عيشى بالشمال تانى



بصراحا نقلة في نقل بس مو عل شمال هلا عل وسط العاصمة

ههههههههههههههه هي ب 7 شهور انتقلت 3 مرات و بس نشاللة هي الاخيرة :999::999:


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *انا مفسوته اوى--- لدرجادى خيفين من الحقد بتاعى ههههههههههههههههههههههه *



كلنا خايفين منك هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> بصراحا نقلة في نقل بس مو عل شمال هلا عل وسط العاصمة
> 
> ههههههههههههههه هي ب 7 شهور انتقلت 3 مرات و بس نشاللة هي الاخيرة :999::999:



انشا الله يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

انتوا نمتوا تانى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

كنت ساوي رياضة 
zumba
لو سمعانين فيها


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

شو تعبانة


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

وينكون نمتو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*لا انا صاحي 
بس كنت بعمل صوره لحبو 


شو رائيكم ؟




*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

نمتوووو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كلنا خايفين منك هههههههههههههه


*كدا يا كوينا   ههههههههههههههه ده حتى حقد حلو و مش من القلب ههههههههههههه حقد على الطاير هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

حلوة كتييررر بتجنن  
والي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> كنت ساوي رياضة
> zumba
> لو سمعانين فيها


* لا مش سمعانا فيها -- شو هى مثل اليوجا؟؟ و لا ايروبكس؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> حلوة كتييررر بتجنن
> والي




* من عنيا تجهز حالا 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*راااااائعهههه و فوق عن رااائعه يا عياد--- طب اشكرك أذاى---*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا مش سمعانا فيها -- شو هى مثل اليوجا؟؟ و لا ايروبكس؟؟*



هوة جاي من امريكة الاتينية متل سالسا و السامبا 
وكتير حلوة كانو رقص و رياضة بنفس الوقت :999::999:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*جميييييييلللللههههههههههههههههههههه اووووىىىىى اوووىىىى بجد هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييههههههههههه انا حسى إنى قلبت طفله صغيره من الفرحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* مرسىىىىى يا مرسىىى على الكرسىىى"بتحب انت الاغنيه صح؟؟"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *راااااائعهههه و فوق عن رااائعه يا عياد--- طب اشكرك أذاى---*



* يا باشا شكر ايه بس 
احنا في بينا كده ؟

طبقي ايدك بس في 140 جنيه 
ومفيش داعي للشكر 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*اشكرك على تعبك بجد-- ربنا يباركك على محبتك و تعبك للأخرين -----*

:ab4:


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> وينكون نمتو



لا احنا هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *كدا يا كوينا   ههههههههههههههه ده حتى حقد حلو و مش من القلب ههههههههههههه حقد على الطاير هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



عارفة طبعا يا حبى ده انا بهزر


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

تحفة يا عياد

يللا يا حبوا وعياد مش عايز الا 140 جنيه بس ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا باشا شكر ايه بس *
> *احنا في بينا كده ؟*​
> *طبقي ايدك بس في 140 جنيه *
> *ومفيش داعي للشكر *​


*و
و اكتر من 140 كمان ---- فرحتى مش تتقدر بفلوس ههههههههههههه لما اشوفك بقا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> هوة جاي من امريكة الاتينية متل سالسا و السامبا
> وكتير حلوة كانو رقص و رياضة بنفس الوقت :999::999:



هبحث عنها على اليوتيوب

يمكن تعجبنى والعبها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هبحث عنها على اليوتيوب
> 
> يمكن تعجبنى والعبها


 
*ايوا ممكن اورى ماما و يعجبها بدل السلسا الى ورمت دماغى منه *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

حلوووة اوى يا ماريا انا بتفرج على فيديوهات ليها

تحففففة عجبتنى


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هبحث عنها على اليوتيوب
> 
> يمكن تعجبنى والعبها



اكيد رح تحبيها :999:


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوووة اوى يا ماريا انا بتفرج على فيديوهات ليها
> 
> تحففففة عجبتنى



جربيها مرح تندمي :t31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*سوري يا ماريا اتاخرت عليكي *
*النت فصل ولسه راجع*

*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جميييييييلللللههههههههههههههههههههه اووووىىىىى اوووىىىى بجد هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييههههههههههه انا حسى إنى قلبت طفله صغيره من الفرحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * مرسىىىىى يا مرسىىى على الكرسىىى"بتحب انت الاغنيه صح؟؟"*



* ههههههههههههههههههه
ولا بطيقها هي واللي بيغنيها
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تحفة يا عياد
> 
> يللا يا حبوا وعياد مش عايز الا 140 جنيه بس ههههههههههه


شانكس ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك على تعبك بجد-- ربنا يباركك على محبتك و تعبك للأخرين -----*
> 
> :ab4:



* بجد كتير اوي عليا كم الشكر ده 
ربنا يفرحك دايما يا رب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و
> و اكتر من 140 كمان ---- فرحتى مش تتقدر بفلوس ههههههههههههه لما اشوفك بقا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*
اهربي اهربي 
ا لما تشوفيني 
رقم موبيلي اهو 
 حوليهملي رصيد 










زيرو طمطمايه ست خيارات قتايه 
*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سوري يا ماريا اتاخرت عليكي *
> *النت فصل ولسه راجع*
> 
> *
> ...



شكرا كتيرررررر 
بتجننننننننننننننن يسلمو دياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

يا اعضاء المنتدى الكرام عياااد بيوزع تصميمات مجانا

هجوووووووم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

انا عمال اتخانق في التليفون 

مع شركه لينك
النت فاصل من بعد اخر صوره رفعتها 
واديني فاتح من الموبيل


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2012)

:smil8:
عمالين تحكوا هنا 
وانا هنا شغاااال


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

انا كمان النيت ضعيف


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

:a4::a4::a4:انت كمان نمتو


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

الله وانا كمان عندى النت ضعيف

دى بوادر على الكل بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> :smil8:
> عمالين تحكوا هنا
> وانا هنا شغاااال



احنا ورانا اللى اصعب من الشغل

عندنا مذاكرة تعالى ذاكر بدالنا وهتشوف ههههههههههه

هتطلع تجرى على الشغل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

الشركه بتقولي المشكله هتتحل خلال اربع ساعات

انا هقوم انامهم


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

نوما هانية


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

يارب تتحل عندى انا كمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> نوما هانية



ميرسي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

*هلووووووو يا اهلا المنتدى *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

هالو يا انجى

عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

*ولا شي
قاعدة بلا شغل هنا معاكم:smil8:

اخبار المذاكرة اللي بتحبيها ايه :t30: *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

عيب عليكى انتى عرفانى كويس انا مخلصة المادة اللى عليا مذاكرة مرتين ثلاثة على الاقل


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2012)

كدااابه يا فاشله
يلا خدى عياد فى ايدك و قومى ذااااكرى


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> كدااابه يا فاشله
> يلا خدى عياد فى ايدك و قومى ذااااكرى



مين قالك مين قالك هههههههههه

عياد شكله سمع النصيحة وقام يذاكر شوف اللؤم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين قالك مين قالك هههههههههه
> 
> عياد شكله سمع النصيحة وقام يذاكر شوف اللؤم


*هذا اتهام باطل سيدتي 
تعرفي ان دي اخلاقي ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*ازيك يا انجي ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *هذا اتهام باطل سيدتي
> تعرفي ان دي اخلاقي ؟*



يالهوى ده بيجى على السيرة

انا اسفة لهذا الاتهام اعترف ظلمتتتتك ههههههههههههه

مارسلينو اللى قال على فكرة مش انا ..... انا برييييئة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يالهوى ده بيجى على السيرة
> 
> انا اسفة لهذا الاتهام اعترف ظلمتتتتك ههههههههههههه
> 
> مارسلينو اللى قال على فكرة مش انا ..... انا برييييئة



* هو مش انا قولتلكم هقوم انام لحد ما النت يجي 
يلا حصل 
خير 
قومي زاكري بقي :t30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> * هو مش انا قولتلكم هقوم انام لحد ما النت يجي
> يلا حصل
> خير
> قومي زاكري بقي :t30:*​



خلصت كلللل اللى ورايا اعمل ايه تانى ذاكرت المنهج 10 مرات  

هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

يادي النيله
النت فصل ورجعت للفون تاني


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> يادي النيله
> النت فصل ورجعت للفون تاني



النت عندى بطيييييييئ جداااااا بيموت خلاص ههههههههههه


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

شو قصة النبت اليوم الكل عندة ضعيف ممكن حرب الشبكات ههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

انتي لينك ولا تي اي داتا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

شو عم تمكو ما فهمت شي


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

لك قصديً تحكو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

دي شركات اللينك اللي عندنا يا ماريا


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

هموتت من الملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
النجدة يا بشر:a4:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:



هموتت من الملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
النجدة يا بشر:a4:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه أتفرجي ع التلفزيون leasantr
*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

لك حتا التلفزيون يملل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

انا تى اى داتا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

لك أنا بدي نام فائقة من ساعة ٦


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> هموتت من المللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللل
> النجدة يا بشر:a4:



احلى حاجة بقى تضيع الملل





































































المذاكررررررررة


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه أتفرجي ع التلفزيون leasantr
> *


*حرام عليك 
تي في ممللللللل اكثرررررر:090104~384:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احلى حاجة بقى تضيع الملل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تصدقي بايه يا بت يا تاسوني اني بكون صاحية وزي الحصان وكله تمام اول ما بفتح كتاب عشان اذاكر بحس بصداع ورغبة في النوم:hlp:*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حرام عليك
> تي في ممللللللل اكثرررررر:090104~384:
> *



أنا بس مل مالي غير zumba افضل شي بشان الملل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

وانا لينك
فكرك هيقطعوا الاتصالات تاني


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> أنا بس مل مالي غير zumba افضل شي بشان الملل


*تصدقي مافهمت شي:hlp:
ده سوري؟*


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

دوري عليها بل YouTube  رح تفهمي علي


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> وانا لينك
> فكرك هيقطعوا الاتصالات تاني



اخويا بيقولى كده برضه ههههههههه

شكلهم هيعملوها تانى ياااااه ذكريات حالا كده عدت سنة ده كان لسة امبارح


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *تصدقي بايه يا بت يا تاسوني اني بكون صاحية وزي الحصان وكله تمام اول ما بفتح كتاب عشان اذاكر بحس بصداع ورغبة في النوم:hlp:*



ههههههههههه يا نهار زيى بالضبط

متقلقيش دى اعراض طبيعية واسألى مجرب


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

دى رياضة يا انجيلا

دورى عليها على اليوتيوب هتلاقيها


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه يا نهار زيى بالضبط
> 
> متقلقيش دى اعراض طبيعية واسألى مجرب



أنا بحب اكتب كتير ممكن خلصكتاب بيوم واحد بس لما يكون للمدرسةياخد معيً شهرين
ههنا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

اديش الساعة عندكن هلا أنا عندي ساعة ٦


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

احنا عندنا فى مصر الساعة 8 بالليل


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

*عاجل :

 التلفزيون المصري

 اعلنت دار الافتاء المصريه
 ...
 ان يوم الثلاثاء ٢٤ يناير هو المتمم لشهر يناير

 و ان الاربعاء هو اول ايام فبراير

 اعاده الله علي الشعب المصري بالخير و اليمن والبركات *


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

*إبتسم ♥: عندما تذهب إلى عملك .. فالكثير مازال يبحث عن وظيفه
  إبتسم ♥: لأنك بصحة وعافية .. فهناك من المرضى من يتمنى أن يشتريها بأغلى الأثمان
  إبتسم ♥: لأنك حي ترزق فالأموات يتمنون الحياة ليعملوا صالحا
  إبتسم ♥: لأن لك ربٌ تدعوه وتعبده فغيرك يسجد للبقر ..
  إبتسم ♥: لأنك أنت .. هو أنت .... وغيرك يتمنى أن يكون أنت*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

الجو عندنا باااااااااااااااااااارد !!!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *عاجل :
> 
> التلفزيون المصري
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
كدا الثوار هايولعوا فيهم :999:


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

ثانك يو جوسبل على التقييم


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ثانك يو جوسبل على التقييم


لا ثانكس علي واجب يا عمنا


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا ثانكس علي واجب يا عمنا


لا متقوليش ده واجب علينا


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> *إبتسم ♥: عندما تذهب إلى عملك .. فالكثير مازال يبحث عن وظيفه
> إبتسم ♥: لأنك بصحة وعافية .. فهناك من المرضى من يتمنى أن يشتريها بأغلى الأثمان
> إبتسم ♥: لأنك حي ترزق فالأموات يتمنون الحياة ليعملوا صالحا
> إبتسم ♥: لأن لك ربٌ تدعوه وتعبده فغيرك يسجد للبقر ..
> إبتسم ♥: لأنك أنت .. هو أنت .... وغيرك يتمنى أن يكون أنت*



حلوة اووى يا اوسى نو


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا الثوار هايولعوا فيهم :999:



ويبقوا يستاهلوا النار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*يا موسهل *
*النت رجع شويه اهو *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ويبقوا يستاهلوا النار




من جهه يستاهلوا
فهما يستاهلوا الحرق من زمان :smil8:

مش دلوقت بس ياختي


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*بترغوا في ايه ؟
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

فين الرغي دا ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*جوووووسبل---- يادوب راجعا من قطر الصعيد ههههههههههههههه كنا عيله ارستوقراتيه قاعدين و محطرمين فجئه لقيت السكاكين بتتوزع و الارض اتفرشت جرايد و عيدان القصب اتوزعت ههههههههههههههههههه و كولو يقشر و يتف فى قفا الى جنبو ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا بما انى فى بيت اخويا فكان لازم اتوصا بمراتو هههههههههههههههههه الحمى الثانيه هاهاهاهاهاهاها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*يا ساتر يا رب 
صدق اللي قال 
حماتي ملاك 
بس مش اوي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*حبوا 
انا مش سيبتلك رقم تليفوني 
محولتيش الـ 140 جنيه ليه ؟

 بسرعه قبل الاداره متاخد بدلها وتحذف لرقم 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جوووووسبل---- يادوب راجعا من قطر الصعيد ههههههههههههههه كنا عيله ارستوقراتيه قاعدين و محطرمين فجئه لقيت السكاكين بتتوزع و الارض اتفرشت جرايد و عيدان القصب اتوزعت ههههههههههههههههههه و كولو يقشر و يتف فى قفا الى جنبو ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا بما انى فى بيت اخويا فكان لازم اتوصا بمراتو هههههههههههههههههه الحمى الثانيه هاهاهاهاهاهاها*



هههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانت طيبه يا قمر ومقلقاسه ومقصبه دايما
وانتي مع كل احبابك
بس يعني قومتي بالواجب معاها
يعني عملت زي ما عملوا ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههه

انا ماليش في القصب قوي 
بس بنت اختي قايمه بالواجب مخبيه القب من كل اللي في بيت
وكل يوم تسهر مع نفسها وتمصمص هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا ساتر يا رب *​
> *صدق اللي قال *
> *حماتي ملاك *
> *بس مش اوي *​



*بهزر طبعا دى مرات اخويا دى اشيلها فى رموش عينى ---- كفايا عليها متجوزا اخويا ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حبوا *​
> *انا مش سيبتلك رقم تليفوني *
> *محولتيش الـ 140 جنيه ليه ؟*​
> *بسرعه قبل الاداره متاخد بدلها وتحذف لرقم *​


 
*إيه ده بجد؟؟ لا مش شوفتو حتيتو فى انهى مشاركا؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بهزر طبعا دى مرات اخويا دى اشيلها فى رموش عينى ---- كفايا عليها متجوزا اخويا ههههههههههههههه*




* رموش ازاي هي لينسيز ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حبوا
> انا مش سيبتلك رقم تليفوني
> محولتيش الـ 140 جنيه ليه ؟
> 
> ...




ايه دا بقي
انا هابلغ الا لو










حوليتي انا 100
وعياد 40 
:t30:
رقمي هو





01000000000
سهل خالص اهو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *إيه ده بجد؟؟ لا مش شوفتو حتيتو فى انهى مشاركا؟؟*



* ده من يجي 5 صفحات 
هكتبه تاني بس انقيله بسرعه قبل ما الاداره تحذفه 













زيرو طمطمايه ست خيارات قتايه 
اسالي عن عبده الخضري 
*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

وانا اديش بدك مني  
كل ما برجع يكون حكيمة كتير ما بتستننوني 
علا فكرة في ناس زعلانين لانو السورية كترو بل منتدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كل سنه وانت طيبه يا قمر ومقلقاسه ومقصبه دايما
> وانتي مع كل احبابك
> بس يعني قومتي بالواجب معاها
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه حلوه تسهر مع نفسها و تمصمص دى  ههههههههههههههههه*
*  لا انا مش بعملهاغير فى الغطاس-- و قعدت اقشر لمرات اخويا و اختها و بعمله  حلقات صغيره زى البونبون كدا و احطهولها فى طبق و هى و اختها ياكلو علشان مش بيحبو يبوزو الاظافر و مش بيعرفو يقطعو-- بس انا واخده على التقطيع ههههههههههههههه*
*اى خودمه احنا جمدييين اوى ههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> وانا اديش بدك مني
> كل ما برجع يكون حكيمة كتير ما بتستننوني
> علا فكرة في ناس زعلانين لانو السورية كترو بل منتدا



* مين دول اللي زعلانين بقي ؟
*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

اول ما فوت الكل ينام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> اول ما فوت الكل ينام



* انا صاحي 
بس مستني الرصيد اللي هيجي من حبوا 
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مين دول اللي زعلانين بقي ؟
> *​



نسيت الاسم بس بعتولي رسالة خاصة وسالوني اذا أنا كنت غيرت اسمي و فكروني عراقية بس قلت أنا سورية 
بعدين قالو ان السورية كترانين بل المنتدا


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> نسيت الاسم بس بعتولي رسالة خاصة وسالوني اذا أنا كنت غيرت اسمي و فكروني عراقية بس قلت أنا سورية
> بعدين قالو ان السورية كترانين بل المنتدا



اكيد مش قصدهم كده

بس عشان انتى مش منعودة على الناس هنا اكيد بيهزروا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

*لا اكيد بيهزروا معاكي 
*​


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا صاحي
> بس مستني الرصيد اللي هيجي من حبوا
> ههههههههههههه
> *​



لازم تبعتلي نصن ما بعرفً ليشً بس هيك تهيهي


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> وانا اديش بدك مني
> كل ما برجع يكون حكيمة كتير ما بتستننوني
> علا فكرة في ناس زعلانين لانو السورية كترو بل منتدا



ليه بس يا قمره
تلاقيهم بيهزروا بس مش اكتر
بالعكس كلنا هنا واحد مش يفرق بلده ايه خالص

مش تزعلي انتي منوره المنتدي كله


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

شكرًا كتير نشاللة يكون هيك 
بس وين نص الحوالة عم استنا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ليه بس يا قمره
> تلاقيهم بيهزروا بس مش اكتر
> بالعكس كلنا هنا واحد مش يفرق بلده ايه خالص
> 
> مش تزعلي انتي منوره المنتدي كله



شكرًا كتير منور بوجودكن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> لازم تبعتلي نصن ما بعرفً ليشً بس هيك تهيهي



من عيني


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

انا كومان عاوزه تحويل 100 ليشي دعوه انا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> من عيني



كريم يا باشا خجلتني 
يلا بلاهن هل مرا بس الصفقة الجاي و نشاللة تكون مع زبون مدسم


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2012)

بتعملوا ايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

انا فقدت اعصابي وشتمت موظف لينك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*معلش يا عياد المره الجايه اطلب من الرب يخليك تتحمل  و تمسك اعصابك شويه----- انا عرفا ان الغبا وبا بس معلش--- نسسسسسسسسستحمل جززززعلى سنانك----*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*هو فى مشكله فى النت عمتاا-- اعتقد كدا انا  من اخر مره كنت بكلمك هون و انا لقيت نفسى مطروده من انت-- جربت يو اس بى ما فى فايده قومت نمت و صحيت دلوقتى قوالت اجرب لقيتو شغال بالكيييت*


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

شعور وحش اوى 

> 
> 
> 
... > 
> 
> 
> 

اما تدخل محل من بتوع التيك اواى و تبقى عايز تشتري ساندوتش تمنه 10 جنيه 
و تدخل على البنت اللى على الكاشير و تطلب الطلب بتاعك , 

و بعدين تسألك : تحب صوص الهلهليز و لا صوص البرطنيز؟ 
طبعا انت تتحرج تقولها ماعرفش ايه دة .. فتقول لها : هلهليز لو سمحتى 

- و يا فندم تحب مع السندوتش كونجا مونجا و لا سيكي ميكي 
ترد انت تقولها : سيكي ميكي لو سمحتى و يا ريت كتير عشان بحبه 

- جوه السندوتش يا فندم تحب هارالام بمبم ؟ و لا جنبه شنجرنفت؟ 
ترد و انت كأنك بتفكر : هارالام بمبم لو سمحتى . بس مش كتير عشان بيوجعلى بطنى 

- اوك يا فندم بالنسبه للسلطه . سلطة كوكو واوا؟ و لا سلطه سيكيليه فى الحمبزيـه ؟ و لا سلطه باربارينو ايطالى؟ 
تقولها و انت محرج : اى حاجه مش هتفرق 

- اوك يا فندم الحساب 176 جنيه و 40 قرش 
 

و الــبس بقــي يا مــعـــلم


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شعور وحش اوى
> 
> >
> >
> ...




اللى يلبس الحكايه دى يستحق لقب خروووووونج :hlp:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

* انا  جيت هنا خلاص اى بنات حواء على جنب كدة من اولها مش عايزين  ننخانق من اولها كدة هههههه
  بس علشان تبقى الخناقة حلوة وبطعم جميل
 نقول الاول 
 كل سنة وانتم طيب  كل المنتدى يكون بخير ومن تقدم الى تقدم  ويلازى بعضوا وكمان كل سنة وانتم طبين يابنات حواء  خليها  علينا  المرة دة لكن اعملوا حسابكم المرة الجاية لايمكن  ابدا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شعور وحش اوى
> 
> >
> >
> ...


*تبعا البس هههههههه كل ده علشان عايز يترسم قدام نون النسواهايا الى قاعده على الكاشير.....*
*اشربو بيرل و استرجلو---*
*خليك جامد و قول لها و ده يطلع إه ده ان شا الله و  بكام؟؟*
*هههههههههههههه بس حلو االى كتبت --- اشكرك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا جيت هنا خلاص اى بنات حواء على جنب كدة من اولها مش عايزين ننخانق من اولها كدة هههههه*
> *بس علشان تبقى الخناقة حلوة وبطعم جميل*
> *نقول الاول *
> *كل سنة وانتم طيب كل المنتدى يكون بخير ومن تقدم الى تقدم ويلازى بعضوا وكمان كل سنة وانتم طبين يابنات حواء خليها علينا المرة دة لكن اعملوا حسابكم المرة الجاية لايمكن ابدا *


 
هههههههه و كل سنه و انت طيب---- انا كلمتى لا يونكن تنزل الارض اااابدا
هااااااااااا:smil8:
 هتنزل المر ادى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t31:
 شكرا يا عدو-- معلش بقا قانون الاوضه هنا مافى حد يرخم على نون النسواهات غير عياد طبعا  و عم عبود ابن الحج عبده ال كان قال عليه عياد.......غيير كدا  لا رخامه -- لا بواخه -- لا عداوه---
ممكن ترزيع بس  لما العيار يزيد-- 
غير كدا مينوارنا يا يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

* وعلشان الصفحة نبدا المعركة بضحكة 
واحد صعيدي دخل محل أجهزة كهربائية و سأل البياع ? بكام التليفزيون ده رد عليه البياع بقرف – إمشي ياله , ما بنبعش لصعايدة زعل الصعيدي من التفرقة العنصرية و قرر أن يشتري التليفزيون على سبيل العند , فحلق شاربه و ارتدى بدلة فاخرة و عاد للمحل – مساء الخير , بكام التليفزيون ده من فضلك فرد البياع – امش ياله ما بنبعش لصعايدة إتغاظ الصعيدي لأن البياع تعرف عليه , و قفلت معاه يشتري التليفزيون فعاد للمحل مرتديا ملابس إمرأة منقبة و غطى وجهه تمامآ و قال للبياع بصوت رفيع السلام عليكم يا أخي, بكم تبيعون هذا التليفزيون إن شاء الله فرد عليه البياع: إمش ياله ما بنبعش لصعايدة الصعيدي انجن فخلع النقاب صائحآ أنت بتعرفني كيف كل مرة يا ولد الفرطوس ؟ فرد عليه البياع : علشان ده مش تليفزيون , دي غسالة فول أوتوماتيك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * وعلشان الصفحة نبدا المعركة بضحكة
> واحد صعيدي دخل محل أجهزة كهربائية و سأل البياع ? بكام التليفزيون ده رد عليه البياع بقرف – إمشي ياله , ما بنبعش لصعايدة زعل الصعيدي من التفرقة العنصرية و قرر أن يشتري التليفزيون على سبيل العند , فحلق شاربه و ارتدى بدلة فاخرة و عاد للمحل – مساء الخير , بكام التليفزيون ده من فضلك فرد البياع – امش ياله ما بنبعش لصعايدة إتغاظ الصعيدي لأن البياع تعرف عليه , و قفلت معاه يشتري التليفزيون فعاد للمحل مرتديا ملابس إمرأة منقبة و غطى وجهه تمامآ و قال للبياع بصوت رفيع السلام عليكم يا أخي, بكم تبيعون هذا التليفزيون إن شاء الله فرد عليه البياع: إمش ياله ما بنبعش لصعايدة الصعيدي انجن فخلع النقاب صائحآ أنت بتعرفني كيف كل مرة يا ولد الفرطوس ؟ فرد عليه البياع : علشان ده مش تليفزيون , دي غسالة فول أوتوماتيك*



ما انت كنت عدو للمراه في حالك 
هتقلب علي الصعايده 
يبقي بتلعب في عداد عمرك


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ما انت كنت عدو للمراه في حالك
> هتقلب علي الصعايده
> يبقي بتلعب في عداد عمرك



 اخوك من اصول صعيدية والصعايد احلى ناس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> اخوك من اصول صعيدية والصعايد احلى ناس



اصلي يا خال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*والى يتعر من اصله يبجا ما نواصله--- ههههههههههههه و اديك مش متعر يا مهند و ادينا بنتواصل اهون ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *والى يتعر من اصله يبجا ما نواصله--- ههههههههههههه و اديك مش متعر يا مهند و ادينا بنتواصل اهون ههههههههههههههههه *



* ها  فين الترجمة  هههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ها فين الترجمة هههههههههههه*


 يا عمنا تى لغه الصعايده  عياد فاهمنى كويس -- انت بقا مش ليك دعوه بيها------


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*تصبحو على خيييير -- اننا خلاصصص هنام على الكيبورد*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

صبااااااااح الخير

مين هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

صباح الورد علي احلي خاله كوينا


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

ايه اخبارك انهاردة

ذاكرت ولا لاء ؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

لا طبعا
انتي فاكرني ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

بلاها مذاكرة بلاهم

النت ايه اخباره معاك بقى كويس ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

مش عارف صدقيني
مفتحتش جهاز من امبارح
انا في الشغل وعلي طربيزه الاجتماع 
لو اتقفشت هتروق


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

لالا ركز فى الاجتماع طيب


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

*حكمه ابكت الملايين 

**  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
*
*  مسحتها عشان دموعكوا غالية عليا leasantr  :t30: :t30:* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

طولي عمىي بقول 
ان قلبك ابيض زي الفحم


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

نمتوا ليه ؟؟


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

انا اجيت بس لا تنامو


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نمتوا ليه ؟؟



انا هون كيفاك


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

اية الازعاج دة على صبح كدة دوش


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طولي عمىي بقول
> ان قلبك ابيض زي الفحم



اكيد من كتر المشاوي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

هاي عليكم جميعا
ويوليوس هاي عليك بسوت واطي علشان الازعاج


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

ايها الشعب

 و ينكون


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

هاي 
بس الكل نايم


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2012)

نحن هنا وكيفكم


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

تمام اتن كيفاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2012)

كله بونو يا قمره

كيف حال الجو عندك


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

نحنا تلج 
بلا مين بدو كافة 
رح ساوي


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2012)

ميرسي يا قمره 

انا مابدي بشرب شاي


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

اوكة ببعتلك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

انا كمان عايز شاي


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

:361nl::361nl::361nl::t17::t17:
هي شاي و سبكيتي


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا كمان عايز شاي



ليش راحت عليك :999:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

ليه كده


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ليه كده



ماتزعل ببعلك
 :t17::t17::8_5_17::8_5_17:
صحتين


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

ازيكم كلكم ؟ عاملين ايه ؟؟

جوسبل - ماريا - عياد - يوليوس


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

بقدملكوا دى


*حكمه ابكت الملايين 

**  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |*
*  |
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
ا
*
*  مسحتها عشان دموعكوا غالية عليا leasantr  :t30: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

انا متلج وبنام علي روحي
وكالعاده الطريق واقف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

انتي عامله ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

الجو تلج

وانت كالعادة مقضى حياتك كلها فى المواصلات 

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

اصل انا لازم الاقي زحمه كل يوم 
برواح اماكن كتير جدا
وفي نص اليوم يعني عز الزحمه

يعني انا دلوقتي في امبابه ونروح شبرا

والصبح كنت في حلوان 
وشوفت 3جثث خبطهم قطر


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> اصل انا لازم الاقي زحمه كل يوم
> برواح اماكن كتير جدا
> وفي نص اليوم يعني عز الزحمه
> 
> ...


ايه الانتشار اللى انت فيه ده ؟ 

3 جثث خبطهم قطر

ايه الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتقولهالنا دى :11azy: :hlp:


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

شو صاير ٣ جثث


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

التلج ما عم يوقف و الستالايت مش شغال


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازيكم كلكم ؟ عاملين ايه ؟؟
> 
> جوسبل - ماريا - عياد - يوليوس



ولا شي ملل التلج ما عم يوقف و الستالايت كمان مش شغال :smi411:


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

رح تساوو معي انفصام بل شخصية لانو صار حاكي حالي


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

يا ما بل سجن مظاليم


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> ولا شي ملل التلج ما عم يوقف و الستالايت كمان مش شغال :smi411:



السنة دى نزل عندنا تلج لاول مرة


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

ليه بس يا ماريا ؟؟

نحن هناااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

النت لسه مرجعش
حاجه تقرف


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

النت عندى مش وحش اتحسن عن امبارح


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

النت تمام اليوم بس الستالايت مش شغال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2012)

*بتغيظوني يعني ؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

لاء احنا قولنا نضايقك بس


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بتغيظوني يعني ؟*​



لك سلامتك 
و انا زعلانة راحو المسلسلات :download::download:


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> لك سلامتك
> و انا زعلانة راحو المسلسلات :download::download:



التلج احلى من المسلسلات


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

بصراحا انا ما بحب الطلعة من البيت كتير بشان علا طول تلاقيني بل عطل بس عل تلفزيون


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

كيفكم كلكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

*صباح الخير جميعا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

*صباح النور على البنور هههههههههههه عملييين إيه؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

صباح الورد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

اخبر الجو ايه عندكم 
عندي تراب  بس حر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اخبر الجو ايه عندكم
> عندي تراب بس حر


تراب بس برررررررد قااارص --جبت منين الحر؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*شو قصة التراب اليومين هي ؟ أحنا كمان عندنا تراب و برد ... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

ممكن الحر جاي من الحركه مش عارف


----------



## John Peter (22 يناير 2012)

*الجو في مصر تلج*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

التراب بقي مصحوب بمطر 
يعني بقي جو مطين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ممكن الحر جاي من الحركه مش عارف


* اكيد من الحركه.....الواحد بيولع فى عز البرد...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> التراب بقي مصحوب بمطر
> يعني بقي جو مطين


*هنا مش بتشتى يدوب كام نقطه كدا و خلاص  بس هوا جامد*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

غلطان اللى بنزل من البيت دلوقتى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> غلطان اللى بنزل من البيت دلوقتى​


 
*اكيد اكيد ..طب و الى برا البيت من 7:30 الصبح يعمل فى نفسه إيه هههههه ميرجعش ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اكيد اكيد ..طب و الى برا البيت من 7:30 الصبح يعمل فى نفسه إيه هههههه ميرجعش ؟؟*




يكووووون فى عونه ربنا .. ويروح جرى:t31:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

*عاملين ايه جدعان في الجو ده ؟*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2012)

مساء النور

مين اتجمد ومين تلج بس ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

قربنا نشوف شوارع مصر بيضا​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2012)

> قربنا نشوف شوارع مصر بيضا



احنا عندنا شوفناها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

تصدقوا لسه واخد دوش
ميه ساقعه
خارج برقص نجر من البرد


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تصدقوا لسه واخد دوش
> ميه ساقعه
> خارج برقص نجر من البرد




العقل زينه leasantr​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا عندنا شوفناها




مش عقبالنا :hlp:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

مش بمزاجي صدقني يا مارسو

انا عندي سخان غاز
وعندي غاز طبيعي مش انبوبه 
يعني متاكد ان الميه سخنه 
المصيبه بقي ان حجر السخان فضي
وبعد الميه ما كانت سخنه وزي الفل
مره واحده بقت تلج
احساس زباله الساقع بعد السخن ده


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش بمزاجي صدقني يا مارسو
> 
> انا عندي سخان غاز
> وعندي غاز طبيعي مش انبوبه
> ...




عندى نفس اللى انت قولته دة ما عدا حوار الحجاره دى :a63:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يناير 2012)

* حد له فى حوار الدش  والكلام دة 
 امبارح انا بعمل الدش علشان المبارة افريقيا  ليقت جميع القنوات المسيحية طارت من التليفزيون 
 مش لهااثر ولااغانى ولا ctv ولاالكرمة ولاكام قناة طارات منة  كمان 
 حد يفهمينى  
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

خلي معدل الترميز 5\6
بدل3\4


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> خلي معدل الترميز 5\6
> بدل3\4



* اعملها ازاى يااخى 
 الشرح وانا كل القنوات راحت المسيحية من القمر النيل سات 
  هتبقى معركة او مدبحة القلعة بكرة الصبح هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  علشان القنوات اللى طارات دةوخصوصا  اغابى وسات تى فى 
 معركة حطين هتحصل بالبيت 
 الله يحرق الكورة وسنين الكورة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
شوف الترددات الجديده بتاعتها ع النت 
 خلاص مش تتفرج ع الكوره وريح دماغك


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> شوف الترددات الجديده بتاعتها ع النت
> خلاص مش تتفرج ع الكوره وريح دماغك



 النجدة هتحصل معركة  حطين على الصبح


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2012)

10815
h
27500

قناة على النايل سات بتنقل فاعليات الكان 2012 
tele tchad 
12015 رأسي
اى خدمة


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

هايات عليكم

كيف الموجودين هون

ابشروا بيقولوا الجو هايتعدل نوعا ما



بس مين الليبيقول بقي مش عارف


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يناير 2012)

يا مساء الخير يا اللى معانا 

ايه اخباراتكم ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2012)

هاى يا عالم​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يناير 2012)

يا نااااايمين

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

*نشكر الرب كويسين....انت  عامله إيه؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

باركولي يا جدعان
خلصت امتحانات خلاص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

*الف الف مبروك يا عياد..عقبال النتيجه لما تبقا حلوه...ان شاء الرب  هتبقا حلوه..إذاى معرفش ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيكي يا حبو
بس معتقدش موضوع النتيجه ده
دا امتحان انهاره كان 3 ورقات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الله يبارك فيكي يا حبو
> بس معتقدش موضوع النتيجه ده
> دا امتحان انهاره كان 3 ورقات


3 ورقات يخرابى:scenic:...عمتا مش بعدد الورقات...بقوه السوئال......المهم يبقا عندك الموهبه انك تطلق قلمك فى الإمتحان ههههههههههههه و دى انا متطمنا انها عندك...خير خير مش تقلق....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

دا احصاء
يعني مفيش تاليف
انا حليت نص الامتحان في ساعتين الا ربع
وكنت سريع جدا علي فكره
بس الامتحان غبي

وجالنا سؤال بقيول احسب احتمال فوز العوا برئاسه الجمهوريه
طلع 95%
هبل هبل يعني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دا احصاء
> يعني مفيش تاليف
> انا حليت نص الامتحان في ساعتين الا ربع
> وكنت سريع جدا علي فكره
> ...


إيه ده دخلو السياسه فى إمتحان الإحصاء!!! لا حول الله....
 معلش  المهم إنه عدى.....و خلصت من ارف الإمتحانات ده... 
ننتظر النتيجه بقا.... قال العوا 95% قال ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

يا سيتي يقولوا 
هو الكلام عليه جمرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا سيتي يقولوا
> هو الكلام عليه جمرك


 هو ده الى ناقص...هيبقا عليه جمرك فى المستقبل -- شكلو كدا...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

علي رئيك
ده اللي ناقص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

بس سيبك إنت اربع ايام أجازه جايين اهم فللللل. هناااااام براحححتىىىىى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

اجازه من ايه ولايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اجازه من ايه ولايه


*اجازه من الشغل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاكي يا رب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا رب




آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن :new5:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

منوره يا هيلانه
عاش من شلفك في دردشتنا


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

اصحى يا نايم وحد الدايم 

عاملين ايه يا نايمين ؟؟

اصحوا اتكلموا قبل ما النت يتقطع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اصحى يا نايم وحد الدايم
> 
> عاملين ايه يا نايمين ؟؟
> 
> اصحوا اتكلموا قبل ما النت يتقطع



صباح الخير يالى معانا :t17:
الثوره المره دى مختلفه لاننا اخدنا على الثورات
المرة الى فاتت كانت اول طالعه فكانت تخوف هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*صباح الخير  *
*علي احلي كوينا واحلي كوكي*
*اخبار القائد ابراهيم عندكم ايه .؟*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صباح الخير  *
> *علي احلي كوينا واحلي كوكي*
> *اخبار القائد ابراهيم عندكم ايه .؟*​



 *رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية : ميدان القائد إبراهيم الآن*​ 





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*لا التحرير عندنا اجدع *​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

> صباح الخير يالى معانا :t17:
> الثوره المره دى مختلفه لاننا اخدنا على الثورات
> المرة الى فاتت كانت اول طالعه فكانت تخوف هههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههه اه نحسنا

عايزين يعودونا اننا فى غزة

يعنى منتخض مات 100 - 200 عاااااااادى


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

> *صباح الخير  *
> *علي احلي كوينا واحلي كوكي*
> *اخبار القائد ابراهيم عندكم ايه .؟*



صباح النور يا عياد

الصور تتحدث عن نفسها 

انا معرفش فى ايه هناك مبروحش


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية : ميدان القائد إبراهيم الآن*​ 




​







ايه الفراغات دى يا اسكندرانية فضحتونا

لاء عشان لسة الصبح شوية تانى هيزيدوا ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير يا منتدى ياعسل    انا جيت


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

منور يا عدو الزوجة ......... ومع السكرتيرة :fun_lol:

ايه اخباراتك ؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

* تمام نشكر المسيح بجهز صاروخ  وقنابل نووية جديدة ياحواء وبنات حواء فى المنتدى ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

لا للزوجات والبنات بس ..... السكرتيرات لاء طبعا ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

* ماشى الكلام لو هتبقى بالاخلاق دة والصفات دة موافق ماعد  السكرتيرة *


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

يللا بقى غير لقبك عدو أى امرأة الإ السكرتيرة


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا بقى غير لقبك عدو أى امرأة الإ السكرتيرة



 لالالا
 انا عدو المراة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*سالخير يا رجاله 
انا بكلمكم من جهازي اخيرا :d
*​


----------



## chritian4ever (25 يناير 2012)

*سلام المسيح 

هل من احد هنا ؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اهلا كرستيان 
منور 
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

هاى يا ناس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*هاي يا حج 
منور 
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

نورك يا معلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*:love45::love45::love45::love45:*​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

قداسه البابا على الهواء الان من امريكا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * تمام نشكر المسيح بجهز صاروخ  وقنابل نووية جديدة ياحواء وبنات حواء فى المنتدى ​*



واحنا مستعدين لاى هجوم :act19:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

يا صباح المعارك النسائيه  والرجاليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

صباح الورد ع الجميع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباح الورد ع الجميع




صباح الورد والفل والياسمين يا سكر ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

صباحك عسل يا ملكه
يارب تكوني بخير
ويوم جميل  عليكي يارب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباحك عسل يا ملكه
> يارب تكوني بخير
> ويوم جميل  عليكي يارب




*انا تمام يا قلب الملكة .. طمنينى عليكى انتى يا قمر المنتدى يا سكرة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

صباحكم زي الورد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *انا تمام يا قلب الملكة .. طمنينى عليكى انتى يا قمر المنتدى يا سكرة *



يارب دايما بخير
انا كويسه الحمدلله
تسلمي كلك ذوق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباحكم زي الورد



صباحك ورد يا عياد
يارب تكون بخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباحك ورد يا عياد
> يارب تكون بخير



انا بخير نشكر ربنا
انتي شلونك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

عملين إيه كلكم؟؟؟ سلامى للجمييييع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباحكم زي الورد




صباح فل وياسمين 

اليوم اللى ما اشوفكش فيه بيكون وحش

ايه هيا الوانك معانا  النهاردة 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عملين إيه كلكم؟؟؟ سلامى للجمييييع




سلام المسيح معاكى يا قمراية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عملين إيه كلكم؟؟؟ سلامى للجمييييع



نشكر ربنا تمام
انتي ازيك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صباح فل وياسمين
> 
> اليوم اللى ما اشوفكش فيه بيكون وحش
> 
> ...



صباح الفل يا كبيره
معقول الكلام ده عليا انا
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب
لوني ابيض باذن الله


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* انا جيت صباح الخير الى كل الاعضاء  ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

يا مساء النور

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الفل يا كبيره
> معقول الكلام ده عليا انا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب
> لوني ابيض باذن الله




المعلم الكبير بيصبح عليك وبيقولك فيشت الهوامش ولا لسة ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا جيت صباح الخير الى كل الاعضاء  ​*







tasoni queena قال:


> يا مساء النور
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟




هو صباح ولا مسا 

رسونا على بر يا جدعان


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> هو صباح ولا مسا
> 
> رسونا على بر يا جدعان



هههههههههه هو مساء الخير او ظهر الخير 

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه هو مساء الخير او ظهر الخير
> 
> ايه اخباراتك ؟؟




انا تمام حبيبتى 

بس كلمة صباح غير واردة فى كلامك 

لعل المانع خير ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نشكر ربنا تمام
> انتي ازيك


نشكر الرب انا بخير---- اشكرك على السوئال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

فى ناس لسا بتصبح لغايه دلوقتى ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> انا تمام حبيبتى
> 
> بس كلمة صباح غير واردة فى كلامك
> 
> لعل المانع خير ​



اه انا مفتحتش الصبح

كان عندى امتحان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

عامله إيه يا كوينا و اخبار الجو فى الكس إيه؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه انا مفتحتش الصبح
> 
> كان عندى امتحان


 
عملتى إيه فى الامتحان


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> عملتى إيه فى الامتحان



كان كويس الحمد لله 

وانتى ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> عامله إيه يا كوينا و اخبار الجو فى الكس إيه؟؟



تمام يا حبى 

الجو ساقعة اووى بس احسن من قبل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> المعلم الكبير بيصبح عليك وبيقولك فيشت الهوامش ولا لسة ​



*الهوامش اتفيشت 
والحواري معبئه 
واللي بالي بالك مقبابلهوش انهارده 
وحبه حبه علي الحواتي عشان ميفشلئوش 
وبالعكس هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

اصحوا يا نايمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*انا صاحي يا خالتي *​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

ايه اخبارك ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا ماشي الحال 
انتي ايه اخباراتك ؟

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*دايما يا رب 

شوفتي دي ؟



*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه

انت كمان اتعديت من يوليوس

بس هو عدو المرأة كلها الا السكرتيرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انت كمان اتعديت من يوليوس
> 
> بس هو عدو المرأة كلها الا السكرتيرة


 ههههههههههههههههه
السكرتيره دي  عندهم كانها  دهب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انت كمان اتعديت من يوليوس
> 
> بس هو عدو المرأة كلها الا السكرتيرة


*
انا عدو المراه :new2:
 وانا اقدر اعيش من غيرها :smil12:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انت كمان اتعديت من يوليوس
> 
> بس هو عدو المرأة كلها الا السكرتيرة



ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> السكرتيره دي  عندهم كانها  دهب



ا*لا عندي انا 
سكريتره الشركه عندنا مدام محترمه جدا 
وانا خاطب بنتها :t33:
4 سنين :smil12:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*
ااشنو اخبارك يا اصحاب
كيدايرين؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ا*لا عندي انا *
> *سكريتره الشركه عندنا مدام محترمه جدا *
> *وانا خاطب بنتها :t33:*
> *4 سنين :smil12:*​


هههههههههههههههه
وهي موافقه  انكو مخطوبين من اربع سنين هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ااشنو اخبارك يا اصحاب*
> *كيدايرين؟*


لباس الحمدلله
وانتي كيف دايره واشنو كتعاودي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> ااشنو اخبارك يا اصحاب
> كيدايرين؟*



*دا دوا حموضه صح ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> وهي موافقه  انكو مخطوبين من اربع سنين هههههه



*دايما كده فهماني غلط 
بنتها سنها اربع سنين:smil12:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لباس الحمدلله
> وانتي كيف دايره واشنو كتعاودي


*والو غير الملل:a82:
اجي نلعبو:spor2:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دا دوا حموضه صح ؟
> *​



*اشنو؟ ههههههههه
شكون حموضة؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لباس الحمدلله
> وانتي كيف دايره واشنو كتعاودي



* ربنا يسامحك :beee:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اشنو؟ ههههههههه
> شكون حموضة؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*



* الحموضه 
هي ارض المعركه بعد وجبه طعام حاره 
داخل جدار المعده 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *
> انا عدو المراه :new2:
> وانا اقدر اعيش من غيرها :smil12:*



احنا ثلالث اربع الدنيا مش نصها ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا ثلالث اربع الدنيا مش نصها ههههههههههه



* طيب من ذكر تقسيمات دلوقتي ؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *والو غير الملل:a82:*
> *اجي نلعبو:spor2:*


 كاع هكاك غير الملل
يلا نعبو
وشنو نعلبو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يسامحك :beee:*​


 ههههههههه  ليه بس
هو انا عمتلك جاجه:t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كاع هكاك غير الملل
> يلا نعبو
> وشنو نعلبو



* يا جدعان الموضوع ده للدردشه 
مش للتعوذات السحريه 

 توتي شينج olling:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه  ليه بس
> هو انا عمتلك جاجه:t33:



* هي دي مش شتيمه بلغه اجنبيه فصحي .؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> * طيب من ذكر تقسيمات دلوقتي ؟*



انا 

اقصد انك محاصر من حواء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا جدعان الموضوع ده للدردشه *
> *مش للتعوذات السحريه *​
> * توتي شينج olling:*​


 هههههههههههه
سامعه يا انجي بيقول ايه
اوعى تسكتي


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

انجى ولو عارفين لما بسمع حلقات رشيد وهو بيكلم حد مغربى 

اقعد اقول لنفسى هما لو وانجى بيتكلموا كده هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هي دي مش شتيمه بلغه اجنبيه فصحي .؟*​


 هههههههههه
تعالي يا انجي
في تريقه ع لهجتنا
روحت فيها يا عياد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انجى ولو عارفين لما بسمع حلقات رشيد وهو بيكلم حد مغربى
> 
> اقعد اقول لنفسى هما لو وانجى بيتكلموا كده هههههههههه


 اه بنتكلم زيو:smil12:
حد عندو مانع:ranting:


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> اه بنتكلم زيو:smil12:
> حد عندو مانع:ranting:



اجدع ناس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا
> 
> اقصد انك محاصر من حواء



* اللهم اكفينا شركم :ranting:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> سامعه يا انجي بيقول ايه
> اوعى تسكتي



* هي توتي شينج طلعت عيب ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> تعالي يا انجي
> في تريقه ع لهجتنا
> روحت فيها يا عياد




* نو انجي صديقتي الانتيخ 
ومش هتعملي حاجه :beee:
 مش كده يا انجي :new2:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه بنتكلم زيو:smil12:
> حد عندو مانع:ranting:



*ماكو موانع 
بس حداكم يتراجم 
مو زين نبقي متل المطارش في العراس 

اي خدمه كوكتل لكل الدول العربيه اهو 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*نغيب دقيقة نرجع نلاقي جوج صفحات 
سمعت انه كاين لتيضحك على لهجتنا 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اجدع ناس



ميرسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*طيب انا هروح اخد كورسات مغربي وجاي *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب انا هروح اخد كورسات مغربي وجاي *​



*لا علاش تمشي؟
حنا نعطيوها ليك:t33:
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا علاش تمشي؟
> حنا نعطيوها ليك:t33:
> هههههههههههههههههه*



*موافق 
ابدائي يا كبيره 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *موافق
> ابدائي يا كبيره
> *​



*ولكن في الول
الخلاص غيكون شحال؟:spor2:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*ممممم حسى انى هبقا مرتاااااحه -- اكتب براحتىىى و اغلط براااااحتى-- لو عبود جه يتكلم هقول له ده عراقى او ده مغربى  ----*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ولكن في الول
> الخلاص غيكون شحال؟:spor2:*



*انا اسف علي فكره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ممممم حسى انى هبقا مرتاااااحه -- اكتب براحتىىى و اغلط براااااحتى-- لو عبود جه يتكلم هقول له ده عراقى او ده مغربى  ----*



*ههههههههههههههههههه
انتي بالذات عبود عاملك تدقيق املائي 
متحاوليش 
وبردوا هبلغ عنك :yahoo:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا اسف علي فكره
> *​


*
علاش زعما؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا اسف علي فكره *​


* على رائك يا عياد الواحد يتئسف منغير ما يكون اتكلم احسن --- لحسن الكلام شكلو جامد اوى--*
"*ولكن في الول
الخلاص غيكون شحال؟"*
*فى الول الخلاص هيكون شحال؟؟ هيكون حالو وحش اوى و اتئسف اهو قبل الخلاص هههههههههههههههههه*

*لغه صعبه يا انجيلا"مش نسيت الياء"*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*ما كو فايدة لأن المغربي حيل صعب هههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انتي بالذات عبود عاملك تدقيق املائي *
> *متحاوليش *
> *وبردوا هبلغ عنك :yahoo:*​


 
ما فى فايده فيك-- مش عايز تستجدع معايا  هههههههههههههه اسطر على خيتك احسن-- لحسن فى الول الخلاص هههههههههههههههههههههه قول لى اسف بسرعه هههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*الغين بتعطي الفعل صفة المستقبلية بالمغربي على ما أعتقد
راح تمشي .... غتمشي ...صح؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ما كو فايدة لأن المغربي حيل صعب هههههه*


من ناحيه صعب هو بجد صعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*بصفتي مؤسس الموضوع 
قررت الاتي 


يغلق 

لحين تواجد فريق للترجمع الفوريه 
او الدخول بالقاموس الناطق بجميع اللهجات العربيه 


هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## تيمو (26 يناير 2012)

.... بطّلت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما فى فايده فيك-- مش عايز تستجدع معايا  هههههههههههههه اسطر على خيتك احسن-- لحسن فى الول الخلاص هههههههههههههههههههههه قول لى اسف بسرعه هههههههه


*اسمها استر 
مع تحيات الحج عبود 
هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص مش هقوله حاجه المرادي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الغين بتعطي الفعل صفة المستقبلية بالمغربي على ما أعتقد
> راح تمشي .... غتمشي ...صح؟*



*افادكم الله :yahoo:
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*أكو هنا عضو مختفي و ده يباوع منو يريد يحزر منو هو أو هي ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اسمها استر *
> *مع تحيات الحج عبود *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص مش هقوله حاجه المرادي *​


 
لا بالعراقى استر بالطه---- انا ثقافتى عراقى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

كل ده عشان اللهجه المغربيه
تريقه وتعليقات ونقفل الموضوع وصعبه

شكلها هتكون خناقه جامدده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أكو هنا عضو مختفي و ده يباوع منو يريد يحزر منو هو أو هي ؟*



* انا احرز 
انجيلا :t33:
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





افادكم الله :yahoo:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما كاين والو  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اسمها استر *
> *مع تحيات الحج عبود *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص مش هقوله حاجه المرادي *​


اسمها المره دي يا عياد
احنا هنعلمكو تكتبو لهجتكو ازاي وا ايه:t33::t33:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * على رائك يا عياد الواحد يتئسف منغير ما يكون اتكلم احسن --- لحسن الكلام شكلو جامد اوى--*
> "*ولكن في الول
> الخلاص غيكون شحال؟"*
> *فى الول الخلاص هيكون شحال؟؟ هيكون حالو وحش اوى و اتئسف اهو قبل الخلاص هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*
اي لهجة غير لهجتك غتجيك صعيبة
ومزيان تعلمتي تكتبي سمايتي:t33:
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*إيش لون ؟؟؟*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الغين بتعطي الفعل صفة المستقبلية بالمغربي على ما أعتقد
> راح تمشي .... غتمشي ...صح؟*



*برافو *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*يجوز روزيتا دة تباوع و تريد تشارك ؟ بس لا أنجيلا رح تطلعلي غلط بلهجتي المغربية ههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل ده عشان اللهجه المغربيه
> تريقه وتعليقات ونقفل الموضوع وصعبه
> 
> شكلها هتكون خناقه جامدده


*
باغا تشعليها؟
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أكو هنا عضو مختفي و ده يباوع منو يريد يحزر منو هو أو هي ؟*


مين العضو المختفى ده-- و بيباوع كمان ---- اش تجول- إش إش فيشى ناس باوع هنا ههههههههههههههه النبى عربى يبقا كلمونا هيروغليفى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

شو شايفة في مسابقة لهجات هون 
ممكن نشترك ؟ هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيش لون ؟؟؟*


في لهجات جديدة عم تطلع هون هههههههه 
ترجم يا عبود


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيش لون ؟؟؟*


*لون شكون؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *باغا تشعليها؟*
> *ههههههههههههه*


 ولا مشعلتهاش منتسماوش مغاربه:smil12:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اي لهجة غير لهجتك غتجيك صعيبة*
> *ومزيان تعلمتي تكتبي سمايتي:t33:*
> *ههههههههههههههه*


 مزيان عليكى يا باشا علمتينى اكتب سمايتك و غاكتب(الغ افيد المستقبل) سمايتك دايما مزيان من اليوم و رايح--لاخر الشارع ههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولا مشعلتهاش منتسماوش مغاربه:smil12:



*دايما فاعلة خير يا لولو:t32:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شو شايفة في مسابقة لهجات هون
> ممكن نشترك ؟ هههههههههه


لا لا انتي مش تتكلمي لهجتك
هتتعاكسي واحنا مش مسؤولين:a82:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مزيان عليكى يا باشا علمتينى اكتب سمايتك و غاكتب(الغ افيد المستقبل) سمايتك دايما مزيان من اليوم و رايح--لاخر الشارع ههههههههههههههه


*مغربي مخضر بالمصري ههههههههههههههه
اهو كاين لتيفهم مغربي وتيهدر بيه 
ههههههه 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *دايما فاعلة خير يا لولو:t32:*


 
سكتي راني تنحشم:smil12:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

انا جاي وسامع ان روزيتا بتتكلم اردني 

هتفرج :$


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مزيان عليكى يا باشا علمتينى اكتب سمايتك و غاكتب(الغ افيد المستقبل) سمايتك دايما مزيان من اليوم و رايح--لاخر الشارع ههههههههههههههه


*ياعم أقعدى فى حتة ناشفة على جنب بقى ...*
*هى ناقصة لغة عربية مضعضعة ...*
*لما نشوف العراجى ماكو يبيع لنا أحناك ها الليلة ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مغربي مخضر بالمصري ههههههههههههههه*
> *اهو كاين لتيفهم مغربي وتيهدر بيه *
> *ههههههه *


 فكرتني بطاجين لحم مخضر بالبرقوق:t33:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*ليش تقلدون على الحچي العراقي ؟؟ هههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا جاي وسامع ان روزيتا بتتكلم اردني
> 
> هتفرج :$


 مش قولتلك يا روزيتا
خدي عندك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*وقتاش نتهدر مغربي مزيان أنجيلا ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا جاي وسامع ان روزيتا بتتكلم اردني
> 
> هتفرج :$



ههههههههههههههه نيال الأردني 
منوووور يا كيرلس :t33:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش قولتلك يا روزيتا
> خدي عندك


هاتي هههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سكتي راني تنحشم:smil12:


*تنشك:t33:*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> فكرتني بطاجين لحم مخضر بالبرقوق:t33:


*ههههههه
لا اللحم والبرقوق تنديرو غير في الكوكوت عمري ما جربتو في الطاجين
غنبقى نجربها
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه نيال الأردني
> منوووور يا كيرلس :t33:



انا معرفش يعني اية نيال
بس هو نيال اووووووووووي :smil12:

اة انا اروح اي حتة انور :smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا لا انتي مش تتكلمي لهجتك
> هتتعاكسي واحنا مش مسؤولين:a82:


ههههههههههه طيب شو أعمل أناااااا :smil12:
لهجتي ملاحقة دوليا هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *تنشك:t33:*
> ههههههههههه
> لا تقيني :smil12:
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
الكوكوت كيطلع هابط
مي ف طاجين تيجي زوين
ومتنسايش تعرضيني:t33:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *وقتاش نتهدر مغربي مزيان أنجيلا ؟؟؟ *



*هانتا تتهدر بيه
نتا تعلمتي مغربي وانا باقى ماتعلمت عراقي:ranting:
وااااااء*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب شو أعمل أناااااا :smil12:
> لهجتي ملاحقة دوليا هههههههه


 هههههههههه
اتكلمي بالاشاره هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*ياعم أقعدى فى حتة ناشفة على جنب بقى ...*
*افندم!!!؟؟ انت بتكلمنى انا؟*
*هى ناقصة لغة عربية مضعضعة ...*
*دى مش عربيه دى مهلبيه بلغات مختلفه مع لمسه ضياع منى و بالشفاء*
*لما نشوف العراجى ماكو يبيع لنا أحناك ها الليلة ...*
*هيبيع لك ماء فى حاره السقايين-- و ساعتها ابقا عدى واحد منهم عندى فى الحته الناشفه الى انا قاعدا فيها!!*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا معرفش يعني اية نيال
> بس هو نيال اووووووووووي :smil12:
> 
> اة انا اروح اي حتة انور :smil12:


يا سيدي المغرور إللي بينور أي حتة ههههههههه
نيال = يا بخت بالمصري


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> الكوكوت كيطلع هابط
> مي ف طاجين تيجي زوين
> ومتنسايش تعرضيني:t33:


*
اكيد
على انا شحال عندي من لولو








متنسايش تجيبي خلاص الطاجين:t33::t33:
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> اتكلمي بالاشاره هههههههه


حاضر هههههههههههه
 ! @ #$ * ( _ $ !  
أهو إشارات إتفضلي هههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا سيدي المغرور إللي بينور أي حتة ههههههههه
> نيال = يا بخت بالمصري



طب لو عايز اقول يا بختي ؟
اقول يا نيلتي ؟ ولا يا نايالي ولا اية 
قوليلي اكسبي فيا ثواب


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*خلي نجرب نطلب من روزيتا تحچيلنا بالعراقي شوية هههههه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اكيد*
> *على انا شحال عندي من لولو*
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
ناري وانا فرحت
لوكان ماشي بنت بلادك اشنو نخلص عاد ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طب لو عايز اقول يا بختي ؟
> اقول يا نيلتي ؟ ولا يا نايالي ولا اية
> قوليلي اكسبي فيا ثواب


ههههههههه لا مش نيلتي 
منقولها "يا نيالي"


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

بعدين بقى فى قاموس اللهجات اللى ضرب فى المكان ده 

ههههههههههههههه



	 	 		 			الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*tasoni queena*, ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!*+, ‏*حبو اعدائكم*+, ‏*Kerlos-love-Jesus*+, ‏*lo siento_mucho*+, ‏*Servant Of Christ* 


للدرجة ى موضوع اللهجات مشوق

منورين كلكم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههه لا مش نيلتي
> منقولها "يا نيالي"



منقولها ؟

انا هرجع من فرط اللذة 
الكلام حلو اوي    
غاظني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بعدين بقى فى قاموس اللهجات اللى ضرب فى المكان ده
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


نورك يا كوينا
الحقي خدي لهجه
الثمن تحففففه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ناري وانا فرحت
> لوكان ماشي بنت بلادك اشنو نخلص عاد ههههههههه


بلا تسقريم يا لولو:t33:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *خلي نجرب نطلب من روزيتا تحچيلنا بالعراقي شوية هههههه *


ههههههههههههه 
أني أكدر أحجي عراقي زين
كلش حلوة اللهجة العراقية 

شو كيف العراقي معي يا رومان هههههههههههه 
في أخطاء ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> منقولها ؟
> 
> انا هرجع من فرط اللذة
> الكلام حلو اوي
> غاظني


*دايما مفقوس
معرفتش علاش *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> منقولها ؟
> 
> انا هرجع من فرط اللذة
> الكلام حلو اوي
> غاظني


ههههههههههههههههه 
أي خدعة :t33:


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> نورك يا كوينا
> الحقي خدي لهجه
> الثمن تحففففه



ههههههههههه 

الثمن شامل مصاريف الشحن ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *دايما مفقوس
> معرفتش علاش *



مفقوس دي شتيمة عندنا 
يعني اية مفقوس :ranting:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> بلا تسقريم يا لولو:t33:


ييه عندك الصح:t33:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*



			ههههههههههههه 
أني أكدر أحجي عراقي زين
كلش حلوة اللهجة العراقية 

شو كيف العراقي معي يا رومان هههههههههههه 
في أخطاء ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أي أي زين أكو تحسن بس لازم بعد تسولفينا شوية ....
وين ما وين ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب شو أعمل أناااااا :smil12:
> لهجتي ملاحقة دوليا هههههههه


*وملاحقة رجالياً ....(هون) ..ههههههههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

ياجدعان المصرين فييييييييييين
انا لوحدي هنا ومش فاهم حاجة

ناس بتقول تسقريم وناس بتقول تسولفينا

فين المصريين ف توبيك الكفار دة xD


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مفقوس دي شتيمة عندنا
> يعني اية مفقوس :ranting:


*
هههههههههههههه
بصح؟
اشنو تتعني عندكم؟
حنا عندنا تتعني متغاظ*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> أي أي زين أكو تحسن بس لازم بعد تسولفينا شوية ....
> وين ما وين ؟؟؟*


هههههههه ماااااااشي 
شخبارك ؟
شلونك ؟
شكو ماكو ؟ 

منيح هيك هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

* على انا شحال عندي من لولو

*بلا تسقريم يا لولو:t33: 


الترجمة تنزل حالا يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟؟ ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*
بس لو أعرف انتي ليش خاتلة دائما ؟؟؟
*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياجدعان المصرين فييييييييييين
> انا لوحدي هنا ومش فاهم حاجة
> 
> ناس بتقول تسقريم وناس بتقول تسولفينا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> ياجدعان المصرين فييييييييييين
> انا لوحدي هنا ومش فاهم حاجة
> 
> ناس بتقول تسقريم وناس بتقول تسولفينا
> ...



عليا الطلاق ما فاهمة حاجة انا كمان ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد مفقوس معناتها عصبي *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عليا الطلاق ما فاهمة حاجة انا كمان ههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
انا شايف اننا نطلع بكرامتنا افضل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هيبيع لك ماء فى حاره السقايين-- و ساعتها ابقا عدى واحد منهم عندى فى الحته الناشفه الى انا قاعدا فيها!!*


*ما باشتريش مية انا ...عندى البير بتاعى ...*
*أنت زعلت ياخواجة ؟؟؟*
*آسفين متأسفين مهللين ..*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> * على انا شحال عندي من لولو*
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
اكلمه عامله ضجه يا انجي هنا وع الاميلات ههههههههههههه
نزلي اترجمه بقى ل كوينا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*



			هههههههه ماااااااشي 
شخبارك ؟
شلونك ؟
شكو ماكو ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آني زين أسئل عنچ , صافية دافية ماكوشي 
هل الأيام الشباب هنا حدايق 
أنتي شكو ليش خاتلة دايما دطلعي خلي نشوفچ
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وملاحقة رجالياً ....(هون) ..ههههههههههه*


ههههههههه وإنت إنضميت للملاحقين الدوليين كمان :t33:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عليا الطلاق ما فاهمة حاجة انا كمان ههههههههههه





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياجدعان المصرين فييييييييييين
> انا لوحدي هنا ومش فاهم حاجة
> 
> ناس بتقول تسقريم وناس بتقول تسولفينا
> ...


وهو المطلوب هههههههههه
أصلا ما حدا فاهم شي ههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* بس الاب والابن والروح القدس 
 الاجابة تونس*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> * على انا شحال عندي من لولو
> 
> *بلا تسقريم يا لولو:t33:
> 
> ...



مغنترجمش:t33:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

*نظرا للظروف العصيبة التي يمر بها المصريين في التوبيك دة ، قررنا نحنى التنحي نهائيا عن الدخول أو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع

والله الموفق والمستعان 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههه
> انا شايف اننا نطلع بكرامتنا افضل


لا مش ممكن ننسحب لازم نحل اللغز  

اصل انا كنت بتفرج على المحقق كونان من شوية :yahoo:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * بس الاب والابن والروح القدس
> الاجابة تونس*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
زي مالراجل الطاهر دة قالكوا كدة


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> مغنترجمش:t33:


شوووووووووووو؟؟؟
بتصدقي قعدت سنة وأنا بلفظ فيها ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *نظرا للظروف العصيبة التي يمر بها المصريين في التوبيك دة ، قررنا نحنى التنحي نهائيا عن الدخول أو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
> 
> والله الموفق والمستعان *



يبقى انت الراجل اللى ورا عمرو سليمان


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نظرا للظروف العصيبة التي يمر بها المصريين في التوبيك دة ، قررنا نحنى التنحي نهائيا عن الدخول أو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
> 
> والله الموفق والمستعان
> *


الأن فهمتكم :t33:
ثورة ثورة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



نظرا للظروف العصيبة التي يمر بها المصريين في التوبيك دة ، قررنا نحنى التنحي نهائيا عن الدخول أو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع

والله الموفق والمستعان 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لالالا صدگ چذب يمعوّد وين راح أستريح هسة أخدرلك أستكان چاي مهّيل و شوية نسولف !*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* ثورة وانا هنا دة كلام 
 وعلى راء الاديب العالمى 
 انالو كنت رئيس كنت رميت الاستقالة من بدرى لكن انا قائد ثورة ماعندى غير بندقيتى 
 ثورة ثورة  
 الى الامام الىا لامام​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *لالالا صدگ چذب يمعوّد وين راح أستريح هسة أخدرلك أستكان چاي مهّيل و شوية نسولف !*


بجد ؟؟ يا نهار كل ده حصل ومخبين








مش فاهمة حاجة ده الهيروغليفى اسهل :a82:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:




شوووووووووووو؟؟؟
بتصدقي قعدت سنة وأنا بلفظ فيها ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليش شردتي من الحچي هههههههه ؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى انت الراجل اللى ورا عمرو سليمان



هههههههههههههههه
والله وحشني الراجل دة
المفروض يجهز نفسو 11 فبراير قرب 



Rosetta قال:


> الأن فهمتكم :t33:
> ثورة ثورة



انا دايس ف اي حاجة فيها اردني
ثورة يباة ثورة :yahoo:



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لالالا صدگ چذب يمعوّد وين راح أستريح هسة أخدرلك أستكان چاي مهّيل و شوية نسولف !*



بص انا مش عايز تاخد المواضيع بحساسية عشان العلاقات بين دولنا مش لازم توصل لحد أكبر من دة ف الإضطراب
فانت حاول تفهمني 
وتسكت الله يخليك انا مش فاهم حاجة   
عقدتني حرام عليك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*هذا التوبيك برعاية ( جامعة الدول العربية )*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* نسولف دة يعنى تقريبا نحكى او نتكلم شوية مع بعض بس دة خليجية على ما اعتقد​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شوووووووووووو؟؟؟
> بتصدقي قعدت سنة وأنا بلفظ فيها ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
دي محتاجه طول حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لالالا صدگ چذب يمعوّد وين راح أستريح هسة أخدرلك أستكان چاي مهّيل و شوية نسولف !*


من أنتم ؟؟ 
مش فاااااااهمة شي ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



بجد ؟؟ يا نهار كل ده حصل ومخبين






مش فاهمة حاجة ده الهيروغليفى اسهل :a82:


أنقر للتوسيع...






لا لا حچينة سهل هية سالفة منا , حچاية منا تتعلمون عراقي , اول شي عراقي تالي أنجيلا تخليكم تتهدرو مغربي مزيان 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> والله وحشني الراجل دة
> المفروض يجهز نفسو 11 فبراير قرب
> 
> ...



كلام جميل


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

> انا دايس ف اي حاجة  فيها اردني
> ثورة يباة ثورة :yahoo:


دي شتيمة ولا إيه :t32:


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* الكلام دة فارسى ااو ايرانى او من باكستانى   المناطق دة هى بتكلم كدة حروف عربى ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شوووووووووووو؟؟؟
> بتصدقي قعدت سنة وأنا بلفظ فيها ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
حاولي ثاني 
ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> دي شتيمة ولا إيه :t32:



 مش شتيمة ولاحاجة  دايس دة يعنى ماشى فيها او افهم فيها


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*



			ص انا مش عايز تاخد المواضيع بحساسية عشان العلاقات بين دولنا مش لازم توصل لحد أكبر من دة ف الإضطراب
فانت حاول تفهمني 
وتسكت الله يخليك انا مش فاهم حاجة  
عقدتني حرام عليك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يمعود هي چم كلمة و تلگفها صدگ ماكو شي مينفهم , هسة بعد چم يوم تصير لبلبان بالعراقي هههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * نسولف دة يعنى تقريبا نحكى او نتكلم شوية مع بعض بس دة خليجية على ما اعتقد​*


لا اصل الكلمه تبع حواء اوعى تنطقها تاني:t33:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لالالا صدگ چذب يمعوّد وين راح أستريح هسة أخدرلك أستكان چاي مهّيل و شوية نسولف !*



*روووووووومان معلمتنيش هاد الكلمات
علمتني منهم غير هسة ونسولف:t32:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> دي شتيمة ولا إيه :t32:



ههههههههه شتيمة ؟
دايس يعني جاي يعني شغال يعني معاكو يعني موافق
فخمتي ؟ :smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

يا جماااااااااااااعة بالراااااااااااااااااااااحة 
شوي شوي 
مسموح بس مشاركتين في الدقيقة 
أوووووووووف بقى حولتوني ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


يوليوس44 قال:



 الكلام دة فارسى ااو ايرانى او من باكستانى   المناطق دة هى بتكلم كدة حروف عربى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههه لا يمعّود صدگ تحچي هذا عراقي ههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يمعود هي چم كلمة و تلگفها صدگ ماكو شي مينفهم , هسة بعد چم يوم تصير لبلبان بالعراقي هههههه*


 انا بحب الاغاني العراقيه جدااا
بس نفسي افهمها كلهاا
شويه صعبه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ههههههههه شتيمة ؟
> دايس يعني جاي يعني شغال يعني معاكو يعني موافق
> فخمتي ؟ :smil12:


عندنا إلها معنى أخر 
شايف اللهجات كيف بتوقع بينا هههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:



يا جماااااااااااااعة بالراااااااااااااااااااااحة 
شوي شوي 
مسموح بس مشاركتين في الدقيقة 
أوووووووووف بقى حولتوني ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتي ينرادلچ تتدربي على الحچي العراقي هههههه

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا جماااااااااااااعة بالراااااااااااااااااااااحة
> شوي شوي
> مسموح بس مشاركتين في الدقيقة
> أوووووووووف بقى حولتوني ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههه لا يمعّود صدگ تحچي هذا عراقي ههههه*



 العرقى بس تبع  استان كردستان  الدول استان دة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*نهار ابيض ؟؟؟12 واحد متابع واللهجة عراقى ؟؟؟*
*اومال لو كانت اللهجة لُبنانى كان هيحصل اية ؟؟؟*
*النت يهنك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا اصل الكلمه تبع حواء اوعى تنطقها تاني:t33:



 شكرا لنصيحة لولو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> عندنا إلها معنى أخر
> شايف اللهجات كيف بتوقع بينا هههههههههههههه



انا مفيش حاجة توقعني ابدا :smil12:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 انا بحب الاغاني العراقيه جدااا
بس نفسي افهمها كلهاا
شويه صعبه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههه اي حلوة الأغاني العراقية بس 
سهلة وواضحة كلماتها بسيطة كلش 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهار ابيض ؟؟؟12 واحد متابع واللهجة عراقى ؟؟؟*
> *اومال لو كانت اللهجة لُبنانى كان هيحصل اية ؟؟؟*
> *النت يهنك ؟؟؟؟*


 هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هههههه اي حلوة الأغاني العراقية بس *
> *سهلة وواضحة كلماتها بسيطة كلش *


 لا في كلمات مش مفهومه
طب يعني ايه هسه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


يوليوس44 قال:



			العرقى بس تبع  استان كردستان  الدول استان دة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حبيبي لا هذا عراقي ستندر , مال بغداد يعني لعد لو تسمع العراقي الجلفي شتگول ؟هههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 لا في كلمات مش مفهومه
طب يعني ايه هسه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هسّة = دلوقتي=هلأ :t33:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*يرادلنا واحد يسويلنا چاي على الفحم حتى ندرّس شوية عراقي ههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

تحيا مصر يا جدعان


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



نهار ابيض ؟؟؟12 واحد متابع واللهجة عراقى ؟؟؟
اومال لو كانت اللهجة لُبنانى كان هيحصل اية ؟؟؟
النت يهنك ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليش يابه شبيهة اللهجة العراقية شنو ما عاجبتك ههههههه؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* الله ما ديم علينا المصرى والصعيدى والبحرى والاسكندرانى  والسويسى يا رب  ولاتحرمنا منهم ابدا 
 دة احنا فى نعمة كبيرة فى اللغة يانهار ابيض  كل دة بتقوله لبعض 
  الحمد لله على الصعيدى والبورسعيد *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


يوليوس44 قال:



 الله ما ديم علينا المصرى والصعيدى والبحرى والاسكندرانى  والسويسى يا رب  ولاتحرمنا منهم ابدا 
 دة احنا فى نعمة كبيرة فى اللغة يانهار ابيض  كل دة بتقوله لبعض 
  الحمد لله على الصعيدى والبورسعيد 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لهالدرجة تشوف العراقي صعب ؟؟ هههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تحيا مصر يا جدعان


ليش الظلم يا تاسوني 
يعني ونحنا لهجتنا قريبة على المصري كمان ههههههههههه
هدول بس العراقي والمغربي لهجات دخيلة وصعبة ومش مفهومة


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هدول بس العراقي والمغربي لهجات دخيلة وصعبة ومش مفهومة


*شكون لدخيل أروزيتا:t32:
اش باغا تكولي أختي:ranting:
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لهالدرجة تشوف العراقي صعب ؟؟ هههههه
> *



* لا دة سهلة جدا اسهل من الاسهال هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فى كدة 
 ممكن مترجم  وتبقى اية اسها ل   اسهال هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:




ليش الظلم يا تاسوني 
يعني ونحنا لهجتنا قريبة على المصري كمان ههههههههههه
هدول بس العراقي والمغربي لهجات دخيلة وصعبة ومش مفهومة

أنقر للتوسيع...


:act23:هاي ليش تحچين علينة روزيتا 
أنتو هماتين عدكم كلمات محد يفهمها الا بطلعان الروح هههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شكون لدخيل أروزيتا:t32:
> اش باغا تكولي أختي:ranting:
> *


شوووووو؟ ترجمي يا بنتي 
شفتي إنو صح كلامي هههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

انا صدعت بأمانة 
اسمحولي اخرج من هنا قبل ماتوفى


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شوووووو؟ ترجمي يا بنتي
> شفتي إنو صح كلامي هههههههههه



*روز غنقلب عليك:ranting:*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> :act23:هاي ليش تحچين علينة روزيتا
> أنتو هماتين عدكم كلمات محد يفهمها الا بطلعان الروح هههههههه
> *


بس كلماتنا سهلة مش متل العراقي بده مترجم عراقي- عربي لينفهم هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ليش الظلم يا تاسوني
> يعني ونحنا لهجتنا قريبة على المصري كمان ههههههههههه
> هدول بس العراقي والمغربي لهجات دخيلة وصعبة ومش مفهومة


 هههههههههههه
ايه يا روزيتا
شكلنا هنتخانق
مالو المغربي يا ختي


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *روز غنقلب عليك:ranting:*


يا جماعة حد يترجملي البنت دي بتقول إيه :t32:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*اش باغا تكولي أختي=ما أريدچ تصيرين أختي *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه يا روزيتا
> شكلنا هنتخانق
> مالو المغربي يا ختي


عثل عثل المغربي 
ومن كتر ما هو عثل مش قادرة أثتوعبه هههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا جماعة حد يترجملي البنت دي بتقول إيه :t32:


*مزياااااااان
نقعد نعير حتى نشبع وتاواحد ماغيفهم:t33:
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*



			بس كلماتنا سهلة مش متل العراقي بده مترجم عراقي- عربي لينفهم هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني أذا ثنين أردنيين يرطنون أردني شنو الواحد يفتهم من الهوسة هاي :act23:
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مزياااااااان
> نقعد نعير حتى تنشبع وتاواحد ماغيفهم:t33:
> *


شووووووووووووووو ؟؟ 



> انا صدعت بأمانة
> اسمحولي اخرج من هنا قبل ماتوفى


كيرلس إستنى خدني معاك ههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:




مزياااااااان
نقعد نعير حتى نشبع وتاواحد ماغيفهم:t33:


أنقر للتوسيع...


حشومة :beee:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> عثل عثل المغربي
> ومن كتر ما هو عثل مش قادرة أثتوعبه هههههههه


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> ليش الظلم يا تاسوني
> يعني ونحنا لهجتنا قريبة على المصري كمان ههههههههههه
> هدول بس العراقي والمغربي لهجات دخيلة وصعبة ومش مفهومة



تحيا اللهجات المفهومة هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> حشومة :beee:*


*ههههههههههه
لا محشوماش في حق هاذ الناس:t33:
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كيرلس إستنى خدني معاك ههههههههههههه



هنروح فين  ؟


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هنروح فين  ؟


رح أخدك معي على الإسلامي :t33:
شو رأيك ؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> رح أخدك معي على الإسلامي :t33:
> شو رأيك ؟ هههههههههههه


هههههههههههه
ليه كده
حطمتي احلام الراجل ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لا محشوماش في حق هاذ الناس:t33:*


ما تسكتي حتى لشي حد
وانا معاكي فاي مدابزه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ليه كده
> حطمتي احلام الراجل ههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ما تسكتي حتى لشي حد
> وانا معاكي فاي مدابزه



نتي دايما داخلة تهدي نفوس
باغا غير دابزي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:




ههههههههههه
لا محشوماش في حق هاذ الناس:t33:


أنقر للتوسيع...


واخا !!!!:t33:*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ليه كده
> حطمتي احلام الراجل ههههههههه


خليهم يستاهلو :t33:
بس بيني وبينك الكلام ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> نتي دايما داخلة تهدي نفوس
> باغا غير دابزي
> ههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه
ده حلمي
حققيه ليا عافاك:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> حشومة :beee:*





أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا محشوماش في حق هاذ الناس:t33:
> *


أنا حاسة في مؤامرة هوووووون :ranting:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> *خليهم يستاهلو :t33:*
> 
> بس بيني وبينك الكلام ههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه
 متخافيش ده  سر 
وسرك في منتدى وخصوصا في القسم العام


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*روزيتا باچر تروح للسوگ و تشتري قاموس أردني-مغربي –عراقي هههههه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*!! Coptic Lion !!, ‏Dona Nabil, ‏يوليوس44, ‏Kerlos-love-Jesus+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏Servant Of Christ+
 منورين يا رجاله 
انا سايب الموضوع 171 صفحه 
طبعا مش هشوف كل اليل فات 


حد جاب سيرتي في العشرميت صفحه اللي اتعملوا دول ؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا حاسة في مؤامرة هوووووون :ranting:



 
مهو انتي الي عصبتي انجي وقولتي الهجه المغربيه مش حلوه وصعبه وبتاع

هي بتزعل وبتدايق بسرعه
وانا عماله اهديها ع الخاص والراجل هنا






















يارب تولع بقى واتفرج انا:yahoo:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> رح أخدك معي على الإسلامي :t33:
> شو رأيك ؟ هههههههههههه



انا موافق
وحشني الاسلامي والله


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> متخافيش ده  سر
> وسرك في منتدى وخصوصا في القسم العام


اه ما هو واااااااااضح يا أوختشي :t32:
إذهبي سامحكي الله العلي العظيم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:






أنا حاسة في مؤامرة هوووووون :ranting:

أنقر للتوسيع...


لعد ليش تحچين على لهجتنا ....!!!!:ranting:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *!! Coptic Lion !!, ‏Dona Nabil, ‏يوليوس44, ‏Kerlos-love-Jesus+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏Servant Of Christ+*​
> * منورين يا رجاله *
> *انا سايب الموضوع 171 صفحه *
> *طبعا مش هشوف كل اليل فات *​
> ...


 
مش تخاف محدش جاب سيرتك
بس هما كانو بيدهو ع صاحب الموضوع هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو انتي الي عصبتي انجي وقولتي الهجه المغربيه مش حلوه وصعبه وبتاع
> 
> هي بتزعل وبتدايق بسرعه
> وانا عماله اهديها ع الخاص والراجل هنا
> ...


ياااااااااااه يا لولو 
إنتي طلعتي بريئة وعسل خالص وبتهدي النفوس أهو 
وبتحاولي تصلحي بين المتخاصمين
ليه كنت ماخدة فكرة غلط عنك 
كنت ظالماكي أنا :t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> اه ما هو واااااااااضح يا أوختشي :t32:
> 
> إذهبي سامحكي الله العلي العظيم


 
فاعلة خير من الدرجه الاولى:smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*شكل دعوتهم رشقت *
*لسه ابويا عامل فيا مقلب من الاخر *
*قطع نفسي علي الفاضي *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ياااااااااااه يا لولو
> إنتي طلعتي بريئة وعسل خالص وبتهدي النفوس أهو
> وبتحاولي تصلحي بين المتخاصمين
> ليه كنت ماخدة فكرة غلط عنك
> كنت ظالماكي أنا :t33:


ههههههههههه
شوفتي بقى
يارب تكون صورتي بقت واضحه وصح عندك:smil12:
ا


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *!! Coptic Lion !!, ‏Dona Nabil, ‏يوليوس44, ‏Kerlos-love-Jesus+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏Servant Of Christ+​
> منورين يا رجاله
> انا سايب الموضوع 171 صفحه
> طبعا مش هشوف كل اليل فات ​
> ...



اتقال فى حقك كلام مش حلو خالص 

وانت لازم متسكتش ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شكل دعوتهم رشقت *​
> *لسه ابويا عامل فيا مقلب من الاخر *
> *قطع نفسي علي الفاضي *​


ههههههههههه
طب احكي الموقف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اتقال فى حقك كلام مش حلو خالص
> 
> وانت لازم متسكتش ههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه
اموت انا في الناس اللي بتهدي النفوس زيك كده:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا موافق
> وحشني الاسلامي والله


ههههههههههههه
يلا مشي :smil12:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو انتي الي عصبتي انجي وقولتي الهجه المغربيه مش حلوه وصعبه وبتاع
> 
> هي بتزعل وبتدايق بسرعه
> وانا عماله اهديها ع الخاص والراجل هنا
> ...


شعلااااااااااااااالة
باغا غير تشعليها :t32:


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* انا كمان بحب الخير وخصوصا مع حواء اصل انا حبيب حواء من الدرجة الاولى الفاخرة *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اتقال فى حقك كلام مش حلو خالص
> 
> وانت لازم متسكتش ههههههههههههه



*الشعلالة الثانية وصلااااااااات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طب احكي الموقف



* مفيش 
اتصل بيا وقالي هات المسدس وتعالالي بيت عمك بسرعه 
اخدت مسدسه ومسدسي وروحت جري 
علي اساس ان في مصيبه 
لقيته رايح فرح 
لولا انه الحج الكبير 
كنت عملت معاه الغلط 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا كمان بحب الخير وخصوصا مع حواء اصل انا حبيب حواء من الدرجة الاولى الفاخرة *


هيك يا بنات بتشمتوا الأعداااااااااااااء فينا :ranting:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههه
ايدك معانا يا انجي بقى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *انا كمان بحب الخير وخصوصا مع حواء اصل انا حبيب حواء من الدرجة الاولى الفاخرة *



لا معلش كله الا السكرتيرة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*



			حد جاب سيرتي في العشرميت صفحه اللي اتعملوا دول ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


محد جاب سيرتك بس روزيتا تحچي على المغربي و العراقي :act23:*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *الشعلالة الثانية وصلااااااااات*



اشعال ذاتى 6 عيون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> محد جاب سيرتك بس روزيتا تحچي على المغربي و العراقي :act23:*



* طالما بعيد عن مصر 
يبقي براحتها 
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> هيك يا بنات بتشمتوا الأعداااااااااااااء فينا :ranting:



قولى انك سكرتيرة بسرعة يا روزيتا هههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* احم احم انا ساكت اهو مش عملت حاجة ولاقولت حاجة وحشة ولاحاجة خالص على بنات حواء كل ما فى الامر هعمل كدة  .............. ولابلاش الطيب احسن *


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> قولى انك سكرتيرة بسرعة يا روزيتا هههههههههه


هههههههههههه لا مش هقول :t33:
أصلي عارفة لغز السكرتيرة ده ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * احم احم انا ساكت اهو مش عملت حاجة ولاقولت حاجة وحشة ولاحاجة خالص على بنات حواء كل ما فى الامر هعمل كدة  .............. ولابلاش الطيب احسن *



* يا واد انت يا عاقل  ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يناير 2012)

* حاجة علشان كله يضحك يلا نشوفها ونضحك شوية ​*
[YOUTUBE]UkEIxnV8piQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *احم احم انا ساكت اهو مش عملت حاجة ولاقولت حاجة وحشة ولاحاجة خالص على بنات حواء كل ما فى الامر هعمل كدة  .............. ولابلاش الطيب احسن *



هههههههههه هنجيبلك السكرتيرات اللى ف المنتدى كلهم

يا عدو الزوجة


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههه لا مش هقول :t33:
> أصلي عارفة لغز السكرتيرة ده ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه

الله عليكى يا فهمانى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*



مفيش 
اتصل بيا وقالي هات المسدس وتعالالي بيت عمك بسرعه 
اخدت مسدسه ومسدسي وروحت جري 
علي اساس ان في مصيبه 
لقيته رايح فرح 
لولا انه الحج الكبير 
كنت عملت معاه الغلط

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه لا الحج الكبير طلع عسل اوى--- ههههههههههههه و انت ما سدقت رايح اتموت يا عياد--- ربنا ستر و مش طلع حاجه وحشه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*ماااالكم و مال السكرتيره--- دى حتى السكرتيره يوليوس شوه صورتها---- شيل الفديو ده من هون---*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *ماااالكم و مال السكرتيره--- دى حتى السكرتيره يوليوس شوه صورتها---- شيل الفديو ده من هون---*



ههههههههههه ده بهدل صورتها مش شوها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> هههههههه لا الحج الكبير طلع عسل اوى--- ههههههههههههه و انت ما سدقت رايح اتموت يا عياد--- ربنا ستر و مش طلع حاجه وحشه*



*طبعا ما صدقت 
يعني هسمع ان في حاجه مع الحج  واسيبه 
ده حتي غلط علي العيش والملح اللي بينا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*ايه الحلاوه دي
هو انا بقيت مهم فاجئه كده  




*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *ايه الحلاوه دي
> هو انا بقيت مهم فاجئه كده
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه طب انا هروح على بروفايلك اتصنت بتقول ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

كده بقوا 22


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كده بقوا 22




* ههههههههههههه*
*كده بقوا 1 بس *
*منا فتحت اللي فاتوا *
*وبعدين مش كله زوار *
*في خاص *
*وفي تقيمات وانهارده الخميس  وبكره الخميس بردوا *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> * ههههههههههههه*
> *كده بقوا 1 بس *
> *منا فتحت اللي فاتوا *
> *وبعدين مش كله زوار *
> ...



مكنتش تفتحهم سيبهم بخيرهم ههههههههههه

لاء بكرة جمعة الغضب التانية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايه الحلاوه دي*​
> *هو انا بقيت مهم فاجئه كده *​
> *
> 
> *​


أية ده كله أية ده كله ....؟؟
يابنى دا أنا ( وأعوذ بالله من قولة أنا ) ..نهاار لما باتمطع يعنى ألاقى تنبيهين أتنين ...
الا قولى ابعت لى الرابط بتاع السناجيت ده بس ما يكونش تريللر 
ماشى ..؟؟عشان أبطل حسد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

مش فاهم وجه نظر سيادتك ؟

السناجيت ده بس ما يكونش تريللر​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش فاهم وجه نظر سيادتك ؟​
> 
> السناجيت ده بس ما يكونش تريللر​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*مافيهاش وجهات نظر ياريس ...*
*السناجيت لما نزلته من على النت ..نزل لى تريللر 30 يوم تجربة أونلى ...وررررااااح*
*حبيت انزله تانى قالى لأ ياخفيف ما ينفعش ( بالانجليزى طبعا التى لا أتقن سواها ) ...*
*عندك ام الرابط والا أشوفه بمعرفتى ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*يا راجل 
مش تقول ان سناجيت ده بورنامج " يمسيكي بالخير يا حبوا "
انا مش بستخدمه هو في التصوير 
بس بستخدم حاجه تاني 
 بدوس علي زرار برينت سكرين 
وبخد كوبي في الفوتو شوب
او في paint بتاع الوينوز 

بس لو انت من هواه البرامج 
خد ده 
ومتقولش لحد عليه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?smpetfaajftk6vl

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خد ده *
> *ومتقولش لحد عليه *
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?smpetfaajftk6vl*​


*ما قولش لحد عليه ازاى وانت سيحت لى فى المنتدى كله ؟؟؟*
*مشكوووور ...نجرب ووجعتك طين لو بيحمل فيارس *
*هخنقك ...*
*هو الغزو العراقى مشى والا لابد لنا فى الدرة ؟؟ هههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*مين عبود عبده عبد العاطى ده ياجدع أنت ؟؟؟*
*بتشتغلنى ياعياد ؟؟؟*
*وجعتك مجندلة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*اشتغلك ازاي 
ده برنامج بيصور 
ومساحته 4 كيلو بس 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

عفريت من يومك ,,,هههههههههه
عرفت لما باقول عليك جدع وخدوم كان عندى حق ؟؟؟
أهو 





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عفريت من يومك ,,,هههههههههه
> عرفت لما باقول عليك جدع وخدوم كان عندى حق ؟؟؟
> أهو
> 
> ...



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

*قولى بقى اعمل له شورت كت ازاى على الديسك توب ؟؟*
*وبالراحة عليا وياواش ياواش ..ما تكلنيش *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*هو مساحته صغيره جدا 
ممكن تاخد منه كوبي علي الديسك توب 
او دوس عليه كليك يمين 
واختار منها send to 
ومنها ديسك توب 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*وعشان متقولش اني نفضتلك 

تحميل برنامج سناجيت Snagit 10 عملاق الشروحات

*​ ​ *



*

*

*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااه
كان نفسي افهم الي انت بتتكلمو فيه ده
واستغل الفرصه  بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه
> كان نفسي افهم الي انت بتتكلمو فيه ده
> واستغل الفرصه  بقى


*يا سلام  !!!!
كلمه نفسك تعرفي معناها 
وقاموس اللهجات اللي عقدتونا بيه دي 
محستيش بيه  :ranting::ranting::ranting:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه
> كان نفسي افهم الي انت بتتكلمو فيه ده
> واستغل الفرصه بقى


استغلى الفرصة ده برنامج بيصور واجهة شاشة بدلا من كوب وبيست وكدة ..وبيحول صيغ الصور لو عندك صور بتتبعت من خلال النت دة المختصر المفيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*ها يا جماعه 
خلاص الداون لود 
؟
علشان الموضوع فيه سيريال وده مخالف لقوانين المنتدي 
فا انا مضطر اعدل المشاركه  
 لو خلاص بلغوني 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

ميرسي يا عيااااااااااااد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ميرسي يا عيااااااااااااد


*:t33: العفش :t33:*​


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2012)

:spor2::spor2::spor2:​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

يا عياد نزلته وبعدين النورتن مسحولى وانا بفتحه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

يا ناس يا نايمين ياللى هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

صباح الورد يا كوينا
مشكله النورتون انه بيشوف اغلب ملفات .exe علي انها فيروسات

صطبي AVG افضل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> صباح الورد يا كوينا
> مشكله النورتون انه بيشوف اغلب ملفات .exe علي انها فيروسات
> 
> صطبي AVG افضل



مساء الخير يا عياد

انا هسطبه وانزله تانى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الخير يا عياد
> 
> انا هسطبه وانزله تانى


هو يقولك يا صباح الورد انتي تردي يا مساء الخير
هو قد كده فرق التوقيت بينكو 
يااااااااااااااااه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
 جايه تهدي النفوس انتي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> هو يقولك يا صباح الورد انتي تردي يا مساء الخير
> هو قد كده فرق التوقيت بينكو
> يااااااااااااااااه



ما انا من الصبح قاعدة وعمالة انادى عليكوا

وفى الاخر قمت بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يناير 2012)

* اية صح اية اللى جاب الصبح الى المساء فى فترة زمنية  انتى تقصدى اية انتى تقولى لة مساء الفل يعنى هو لسة نايم مثلا  لالا مش يصح من بنات حواء الملايكة يطلع منهم كدة 
  حتى لولو الجميلة وضحت الموضوع  عندك حق لولو 
   احنا بنهدى النفوس بس​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> * اية صح اية اللى جاب  الصبح الى المساء فى فترة زمنية  انتى تقصدى اية انتى تقولى لة مساء الفل  يعنى هو لسة نايم مثلا  لالا مش يصح من بنات حواء الملايكة يطلع منهم كدة
> حتى لولو الجميلة وضحت الموضوع  عندك حق لولو
> احنا بنهدى النفوس بس​*



ههههههههه متحاولش تهدى النفوس علشان مش هتعرف

مشاركتى كانت بعد 3 اقول صباح الخير ازاى ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

نمتوا تانى يا نايييييييييمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*انا صاحي 
بس عامل فيها مراسل اعلامي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

اه شوفت موضوع جمعة العزة والكرامة

الى الامام الله الموفق


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 يناير 2012)

*أزيّيكم جميعا ...عاملين اية ؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> *أزيّيكم جميعا ...عاملين اية ؟*



تمام الحمد لله

وانت عامل ايه ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 يناير 2012)

*تمام أشكر الرب ....أزي مصر ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يناير 2012)

*انا تمام  نشكر المسيح 
 ومساء الخير ا ة كدة مساء الخير مش  ناس تقولها  صباح الخير تقولك مساء الخير 
  الناس دلوقتى تقول مساء الخير 
على كل المنتدى وعلى اعدائى بنات حواء الجميلات  يلا عن ما حد حوش حاجة  كله مجانيا النهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> *تمام أشكر الرب ....أزي مصر ؟؟*



مصر كويسة


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> *انا تمام  نشكر المسيح
> ومساء الخير ا ة كدة مساء الخير مش  ناس تقولها  صباح الخير تقولك مساء الخير
> الناس دلوقتى تقول مساء الخير
> على كل المنتدى وعلى اعدائى بنات حواء الجميلات  يلا عن ما حد حوش حاجة   كله مجانيا النهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



اهلااااا عدو الزوجة

عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*رفع خاص من جهازي
[YOUTUBE]dxJXad099Ck[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 يناير 2012)

ايه الفيديو الرائع ده يا عم الأسد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ايه الفيديو الرائع ده يا عم الأسد



*دي حاجه بسطه يا باشا 
بالمناسبه حبيت اقولك مبروك الاشراف هناك 
بس مش عارف اسجل دخول 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دي حاجه بسطه يا باشا
> بالمناسبه حبيت اقولك مبروك الاشراف هناك
> بس مش عارف اسجل دخول
> *​




الله يبارك فيك يا اسد 

انتا متابعنى بقا ههههههههههههه 

ممكن تسجل خرووووووووووووووووج :crazy_pil


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

*مش متبعه ولا حاجه بس اخدت بالي صدفه في موضوع
الكليه لجميع المقاسات دي 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش متبعه ولا حاجه بس اخدت بالي صدفه في موضوع
> الكليه لجميع المقاسات دي
> *​




كويس 

بس ابقا قولى مشكلتك اية فى التسجيل 

عشان اعمل اجتماع فورى مع اعضاء الإدارة واحل المشكلة


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2012)

*اذا  دخلت بلدا و وجدت أن مفهوم الانوثة فيه هو التخفي قدر الامكان و الغباء و  التضحية في سبيل الرجل و نعومة البشرة و رقة الصوت و الخجل المرضي (أو  المصطنع) و ضعف الارادة و الطاعة و عدم ابداء الرأي .... و وجدت ان مفهوم  الرجولة هو ارتفاع الصوت و خشونته و الانفراد بالرأي و العودة في ساعة  متأخرة للبيت ... فمرحبا بك معنا في الشرق الأوسط*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رفع خاص من جهازي
> [YOUTUBE]dxJXad099Ck[/YOUTUBE]
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااه على الحب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااه على الحب



يا سلام لو الناس عندها الوفاء ده


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا سلام لو الناس عندها الوفاء ده



فى بس قليل خالص :closedeye


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

سا ناس يا اللى هنا

روحتوا فين ؟؟

عاملين ايه كلكوا ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا 
ماااشي الحال 
انتي شلونك ؟

*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يناير 2012)

مسااااااااء الخير يا حلوين
شلونكم ؟؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله تمام

منورين عياد - الملكة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يناير 2012)

دا نورك يا قمر
عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله 

اهو عايشة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*هلو شباب شلونكم ؟؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

احنا تمام

وانت ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*يعني شوية ضايج ! 
و شلونها مصر ؟؟ يارب تكون الأمور زينة يمكم ؟؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

حد هنا...


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> *يعني شوية ضايج !
> و شلونها مصر ؟؟ يارب تكون الأمور زينة يمكم ؟؟*



مصر كل يوم فى حال

وكل منطقة فى حال


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> حد هنا...



اى نعم ....... انا هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

*يا كل بناويت اللمنتدي 
جايب لكم صوره 
احرق بيها دمكم 
عروسه اتجوزت اجمل شاب في العالم 
وكسبت عداوه كل بنات جنسها 
لا مهند ولاعز ولاحتي توم كروز 


























*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لاااااااااااااااااا 
كده همووووووووووووت غيره

وده هتشوفو ازاي في الشقه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

بت الايه دى ؟؟

ده انا كنت حجزاه قبلها ههههههههههه

انا مش شايفة الا سنانه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لاااااااااااااااااا
> كده همووووووووووووت غيره
> 
> وده هتشوفو ازاي في الشقه



* مكتوب طريقه الرؤيه في الكتالوج بتاعه هههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بت الايه دى ؟؟
> 
> ده انا كنت حجزاه قبلها ههههههههههه
> 
> انا مش شايفة الا سنانه



* ما شاء الله هو في اسنان كمان 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> * ما شاء الله هو في اسنان كمان *



انا عارفة يا خويا

انا شايفة حاجة بيضا كده ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

:fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2012)

هاى عليكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

*وعليكم الهاي ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك ايها المرسلينو ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وعليكم الهاي ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك ايها المرسلينو ؟
> *​




تمام

وانت ايها ال مان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> تمام
> 
> وانت ايها ال مان​



* نشكر ربنا 
هموت وانام 
بس ورايا عشروميت حاجه بعملها عالنت
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نشكر ربنا
> هموت وانام
> بس ورايا عشروميت حاجه بعملها عالنت
> *​



اقعد جاهد لوحدك بقى 

انا اخيرا خلصت مليونيت ( مش عشروميت بقى) حاجه فى الشغل وجه وقت الراحه :t19:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اقعد جاهد لوحدك بقى
> 
> انا اخيرا خلصت مليونيت ( مش عشروميت بقى) حاجه فى الشغل وجه وقت الراحه :t19:​



* الله معك يا عمنا 
وانا كمان ربعايه وهقوم اتخمد 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

مين هناااك ؟؟

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*انا عن نفسي فاصل 
انتي ازيك ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

برضه فاصلة .... بس الحمد لله


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*أزييكم جميعا ....  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا تمام 
انت ازيك يا رومان ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله يا رومان

عامل ايه ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*بخير أحمد الرب ...
عاملة أية يا كوينا ؟؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

اهو عايشة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*حزين شوية يا عياد ... بس نشكر الرب ... أخبارك أنت يا غالي ألف مبروك حبيبي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *حزين شوية يا عياد ... بس نشكر الرب ... أخبارك أنت يا غالي ألف مبروك حبيبي *



* الف بعد الشر عليك يا حبيبي من الحزن 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالي 
الله يبارك فيك عقبالك 
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2012)

كيفكم جميعا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا 
يا حج
انت ازيك ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2012)

ضغطى عالى شويه

انت عامل ايه معلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ضغطى عالى شويه
> 
> انت عامل ايه معلم​


* اضرب حاجه حلوه
وسلامتك يا كبير  
انا نشكر ربنا تمام 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*تصبحوا علي خير جميعا 
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شخبــــــــــــــاركم؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شخبــــــــــــــاركم؟؟



ســـــــــــــــــــلام المسيــــــــــــــــــح

بخير نشكر ربنا
وانتى ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

صباح المورننج
وجود الخير


مين عنده مطر


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح المورننج
> وجود الخير
> 
> 
> مين عنده مطر



انا :ura1:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

> مين عنده مطر



انا عندى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

مساء الورد ياالى هنا

ونقول الوووووو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد ياالى هنا
> 
> ونقول الوووووو




* اللي طالب مصر 
كابينه اربعه 
وارفع السماعه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

ههههههههه

انا طالبة اسوان 

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> انا طالبة اسوان
> 
> ايه اخباراتك ؟؟



* اللي طالب اسوان بردوا كابينه اربعه 
اصل معندناش غيرها الصراحه 
ههههههههههههه


نشكر ربنا يا باشا 
انتي شلونك ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمام الحمد لله


*دايما يا رب 
امال باقي الناس فين ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

مش عارفة ناموا ولا ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عارفة ناموا ولا ايه


*  حبوا وعبود متاخدين غياب من يومين 
تعرفي عنهم حاجه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

لع 

اتخطفوا ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لع
> 
> اتخطفوا ولا ايه ؟؟



* معتقدش 
شوفت عبود انهارده 
وكان بيقول حكم الشرع لشرب الشاي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

> *معتقدش
> شوفت عبود انهارده
> وكان بيقول حكم الشرع لشرب الشاي *



ايه تمسك الكوباية بالشمال ولا اليمين ؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه تمسك الكوباية بالشمال ولا اليمين ؟
> ههههههههههه




*شكلك مشوفتيش التفسير بتاعه 
هتلاقيه في المنتدي العام في موضوع اسمه شاي النصاري 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

انا شفت الموضوع

بس قبل ما يدخل عبود ويحط لمساته


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا شفت الموضوع
> 
> بس قبل ما يدخل عبود ويحط لمساته




* شوفيها هتعجبك 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

> * شوفيها هتعجبك *



ههههههههه ده عامل تقسيمات

العروسة وليبتون


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

ايه اخباركوا يا اللى هنا

نمتوا كده ليه ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

* علم بلادى بقى ( دم ... كفن ... حداد ) ونسر هو اللى بيعمل كل ده*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*صاحين يا كوينا 
بس صحوه زي عدمها 

انتي ايه اخبارك 
واخبار اسكندريه ايه في الجو ده 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

تمام الحمد لله

اسكندرية هادية هما منطقتن بس اللى فيهم مظاهرات

والجو انهاردة حلو مش ساقع اووى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*هاديه !!!

دي الاعداد وصلت مليون 
وكنا سامعن عن انفلات امبارح 
ولجن شعبيه من جديد
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

فى الابراهيمية وشارع محمد نجيب سمعت ان فى واحدة ماتت

بس المظاهرات فى القائد والمنطقة الشمالية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فى الابراهيمية وشارع محمد نجيب سمعت ان فى واحدة ماتت
> 
> بس المظاهرات فى القائد والمنطقة الشمالية



*ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

اخبار اخوتنا بمصر عاملة ايه. الي بنشوفه بالتلفزيون شي محزن جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> اخبار اخوتنا بمصر عاملة ايه. الي بنشوفه بالتلفزيون شي محزن جدا



شكرا يا دانا لشعورك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

فى حد لسة هنا ؟؟


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا دانا لشعورك الجميل



ولو العفو عزيزتي. فتحة ع السي بي سي.. أخرتها ايه بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

انا بس فون
بصراحه زهقت


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا بس فون
> بصراحه زهقت



فووون 

:smil15::new6:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*أزييكم يا أعضاء ...عاملين أيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> اخبار اخوتنا بمصر عاملة ايه. الي بنشوفه بالتلفزيون شي محزن جدا



نزلي المناسف روزيتا ، وطخّي احتفالاً بالضيفة الأردنية هههه

ما تريه بالتلفزيون هو نتيجة طبيعية لما يُسمّى الفلتان الأمني ، يعني لو الأمن ادخّل بقولوا حقوق إنسان ، ولو ما ادخّل بقولوا خيانة ومؤامرة وفلول و و و ...

المهم ، أنا أنصح الأمن باستخدام *المناقل* لفض المظاهرات


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> نزلي المناسف روزيتا ، وطخّي احتفالاً بالضيفة الأردنية هههه
> 
> ما تريه بالتلفزيون هو نتيجة طبيعية لما يُسمّى الفلتان الأمني ، يعني لو الأمن ادخّل بقولوا حقوق إنسان ، ولو ما ادخّل بقولوا خيانة ومؤامرة وفلول و و و ...
> 
> المهم ، أنا أنصح الأمن باستخدام *المناقل* لفض المظاهرات




هههههه المناقل .. باين الاخ او اخت اردنية
:smil15:


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> هههههه المناقل .. باين الاخ او اخت اردنية
> :smil15:



يعني معقول ما شمّيتي ريحة الجميد من المداخلة هع هع

لو الحجة روزيتا موجودة كان قلبناها مسلسل بدوي ، مستخدمين الربابة والمهباش على أنغام دق المهباش يا سويلم


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> نزلي المناسف روزيتا ، وطخّي احتفالاً بالضيفة الأردنية هههه


ما بعرف أطخ مي توو 
بس شكله لازم أتعلم ... :gun:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> ولو العفو عزيزتي. فتحة ع السي بي سي.. أخرتها ايه بس



يارب خير


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> انا بس فون
> بصراحه زهقت



وانا كمان ملل وزهق


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> *أزييكم يا أعضاء ...عاملين أيه ؟؟؟*



الحمد لله تمام

وانت عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الاردنين منوررررين الدردشة

يللا بترغوا فى ايه ؟؟ عايزة ارغى شوية


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني معقول ما شمّيتي ريحة الجميد من المداخلة هع هع
> 
> لو الحجة روزيتا موجودة كان قلبناها مسلسل بدوي ، مستخدمين الربابة والمهباش على أنغام دق المهباش يا سويلم




ههههههه .. جميد كركي وسمنة بلقاوية من عنا.. السمنة علي


:smil15:


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> هههههه المناقل .. باين الاخ او اخت اردنية
> :smil15:


منووووووووورة يا عسل 
أهلا ببنت البلد  
عم نكتر في المنتدى شوي شوي ههههههههه


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

ليش ما في اوبشن انه نرد على الجميع برد واحد متل باقي المنتديات


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:





الحمد لله تمام

وانت عامل ايه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش كويس أوي ..
هو ايه دة اللي بيحصل في مصر !! ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاخوة الاردنين منوررررين الدردشة
> 
> يللا بترغوا فى ايه ؟؟ عايزة ارغى شوية


منورة فيكم يا قمر  
كالعادة مي توو دائما بيقلب المواضيع عن المنسف والشاي ههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*عايزين نسمع نغمة "دق المهباش يا سويلم " 

ممكن حدا أردني يرفعها ؟؟؟  *


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاخوة الاردنين منوررررين الدردشة
> 
> يللا بترغوا فى ايه ؟؟ عايزة ارغى شوية



ميرسي عزيزتي :11:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *عايزين نسمع نغمة "دق المهباش يا سويلم "
> 
> ممكن حدا أردني يرفعها ؟؟؟  *



[YOUTUBE]eP8CFUG3G1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> *
> مش كويس أوي ..
> هو ايه دة اللي بيحصل في مصر !! ؟*



البلد مقلوبة ربنا يستر


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> منورة فيكم يا قمر
> كالعادة مي توو دائما بيقلب المواضيع عن المنسف والشاي ههههههه



ليش هو في اطيب من المنسف
:smil15:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> البلد مقلوبة ربنا يستر



آمين .. شي محزن الي بنشوفه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*الاسلاميين همة اللي عاملين كدة صح ؟؟؟؟ مهو باين ! 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> ليش هو في اطيب من المنسف
> :smil15:



*نفسنا نذوق منسف من تحضير روزيتا :fun_lol:*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> منورة فيكم يا قمر
> كالعادة مي توو دائما بيقلب المواضيع عن المنسف والشاي ههههههه



اها شكلها اكلة مهمة عندكوا


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> ليش هو في اطيب من المنسف
> :smil15:


طبعا لاااااااااا 
المنسف أولا هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> *عايزين نسمع نغمة "دق المهباش يا سويلم "
> 
> ممكن حدا أردني يرفعها ؟؟؟  *



وحد رفعها فعلا هههههههههه

الموضوع قلب مطبخ المنتدى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*


Dana75 قال:



			[YOUTUBE]eP8CFUG3G1o[/YOUTUBE]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كتير ...هلا عم بسمع هي الغنيية 
ميرسي :flowers:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*يالا بسرعة يا أردنيين حضرولنا يا منسف يا أوزي و الشاي على مي تو !!ههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

اغنية يا بلادى الاصلية


[YOUTUBE]Q6Y_dsbefGs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *نفسنا نذوق منسف من تحضير روزيتا :fun_lol:*


ههههههههههههه 
خلص أحلى منسف إلك 
وبيوصلك ديليفري للعراق كمان :t17:



tasoni queena قال:


> اها شكلها اكلة مهمة عندكوا


ما هو كل بلد إله طبق رئيسي بينعمل بكل المناسبات .. 
مثلا في الأردن المنسف هو الطبق الرئيسي
وفي السعودية الكبسة على ما أعتقد  
بس صحيح إيه هو الطبق الرئيسي في مصر؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اغنية يا بلادى الاصلية
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Q6Y_dsbefGs[/YOUTUBE]​




:smil7:

الاردنيين احتلوا الموضوع 
والمصريين انقرضوا :scenic:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا كتير ...هلا عم بسمع هي الغنيية
> ميرسي :flowers:*



العفو عمي


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> خلص أحلى منسف إلك
> وبيوصلك ديليفري للعراق كمان :t17:
> 
> ...



الكوشري :smil15:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*أنا جعت لما ذكرتوني بالمنسف ههههههه 
يسلموا يا روزيتا :flowers:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> الكوشري :smil15:



نوووو
الفول الوطعميه :t17:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*الكوشري و لا الحواوشي ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يالا بسرعة يا أردنيين حضرولنا يا منسف يا أوزي و الشاي على مي تو !!ههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*تسلمي يا دانا على المنسف اللذيذ ههههههه :361nl:*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *تسلمي يا دانا على المنسف اللذيذ ههههههه :361nl:*


المنسف ما بيتاكل بالشوكة والسكينة:act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


>



ايه الحاجت الغريبه ديه :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*


Dana75 قال:



			المنسف ما بيتاكل بالشوكة والسكينة:act23:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما تقولي لازم بالايد ....انا بدي أهرب من الاكل بالايد هون :fun_lol:*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ايه الحاجت الغريبه ديه :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:



حاجة رهيبة مش غريبة

تعي الأردن وااحلى منسف لعيونك


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> حاجة رهيبة مش غريبة
> 
> تعي الأردن وااحلى منسف لعيونك



:love34:


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

وإحتل الأردنيون والمنسف موضوع الدردشة 
وأكل الجميع المنسف الأردني 
وعم الفرح والسرور أرجاء المنتدى ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وإحتل الأردنيون والمنسف موضوع الدردشة
> وأكل الجميع المنسف الأردني
> وعم الفرح والسرور أرجاء المنتدى ههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وإحتل الأردنيون والمنسف موضوع الدردشة
> وأكل الجميع المنسف الأردني
> وعم الفرح والسرور أرجاء المنتدى ههههههههههه



والكنافة ع الطريق










ايواااا جااااااااااااااااي

:smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وإحتل الأردنيون والمنسف موضوع الدردشة
> وأكل الجميع المنسف الأردني
> وعم الفرح والسرور أرجاء المنتدى ههههههههههه



:kap:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه

كله يقوم من المنتدى يغسل ايده وسنانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


>



what is this :t9:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

فين المصريين اللى هنا :smil13:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> what is this :t9:




تاني يا بنت
:t19:

انتي ما عشتيش من اصله وانتي لا ذايقة المنسف ولا الكنافة

سفرة ع السريع ع الاردن واحنا حنعدل وضعك

:t17:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

انا هنا يا ميرنا

وعايزة اعرف ايه ده برضه


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> تاني يا بنت
> :t19:
> 
> انتي ما عشتيش من اصله وانتي لا ذايقة المنسف ولا الكنافة
> ...



ههههههههه
لا انا دوقت الكنافه بس عندنا لونها ابيض مش برتقانى :new2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هنا يا ميرنا
> 
> وعايزة اعرف ايه ده برضه



ههههههههه
بيقولوا كنافه 
ازاى ديه بقى 
مش عارفه


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هنا يا ميرنا
> 
> وعايزة اعرف ايه ده برضه



خلاص وانتي كمان تعي معها ع نفس الطيارة
:mus13:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههه
> لا انا دوقت الكنافه بس عندنا لونها ابيض مش برتقانى :new2:



هههههههههه صح يا قمر

هما شكلهم بيحمروها اوووى ولا ايه ؟

واللى على وشها ده فستق اعتقد يعنى يمكن حاجة تانى من عندهم


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> خلاص وانتي كمان تعي معها ع نفس الطيارة
> :mus13:



هههههههههه اه لازم اجى اشوف ايه الموضوع ده


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههه
> بيقولوا كنافه
> ازاى ديه بقى
> مش عارفه



الكنافة نوع من انواع الحلو المشهورة هون
ما بتعرفوا الكنافة معقولة

:t19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه صح يا قمر
> 
> هما شكلهم بيحمروها اوووى ولا ايه ؟
> 
> واللى على وشها ده فستق اعتقد يعنى يمكن حاجة تانى من عندهم



هههههههههه
هى فيها حاجه غريبه :2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> الكنافة نوع من انواع الحلو المشهورة هون
> ما بتعرفوا الكنافة معقولة
> 
> :t19:



لا  ديه اللى نعرفها


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

بنضاف عليها سبغة وبصير لونها هيك

احلى ما فيها لونها ابيض شو يا جماعة


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

> لا  ديه اللى نعرفها



الله ينور يا مرنون

التانية لونها محمر اووى ايه ده عاملين فيها ايه دى ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

كفايه انا جوعت :11azy:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله ينور يا مرنون
> 
> التانية لونها محمر اووى ايه ده عاملين فيها ايه دى ؟



ههههههه انا عارفه
حاجات غريبه :t19:


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا  ديه اللى نعرفها



دي صار اسمها عندنا بين نارين

:smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


>



:t9::t9::t9:
لا فيها حاجه غريبه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*هو الموضوع أنقلب مطبخ و لا أيه ؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

ايه يا جماعة النوم ده كله ما تصحوا كده شوية 

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟ اوعى تقولولى زى كل يوم


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه يا جماعة النوم ده كله ما تصحوا كده شوية
> 
> عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟ اوعى تقولولى زى كل يوم



:big31:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> :big31:



هاللو ورحمة الله وبركاته ههههههههههه

عاملة ايه يا حبى

عاملة ايه فى الملل اللى احنا فيه ده ؟


----------



## Dana75 (4 فبراير 2012)

مرحبا كيف الجميع

انااااااا مريضة  فلووووووووووووووووووووووووو من الآخر


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هاللو ورحمة الله وبركاته ههههههههههه
> 
> عاملة ايه يا حبى
> 
> عاملة ايه فى الملل اللى احنا فيه ده ؟



ههههههههههه نشكر ربنا بخير
وانتى عامله ايه ؟
والملل ده فظيييييييع :act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> مرحبا كيف الجميع
> 
> انااااااا مريضة  فلووووووووووووووووووووووووو من الآخر



الف سلامه عليكى يا قمر :t4:
طيب على الله تعدينى انا بقولك اهو :bud:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> رحبا كيف الجميع
> 
> انااااااا مريضة  فلووووووووووووووووووووووووو من الآخر



ازيك يا قمر

سلامتك

كلى برتقال ويوسفى ( لغة عربية فصحى اهو )


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههه نشكر ربنا بخير
> وانتى عامله ايه ؟
> والملل ده فظيييييييع :act23:



اهى ماشية يا حبى

طب وبعدين

ما هو الحل ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهى ماشية يا حبى
> 
> طب وبعدين
> 
> ما هو الحل ؟



يلا نلعب :ura1:
انا فاضيه وعايزه العب :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> يلا نلعب :ura1:
> انا فاضيه وعايزه العب :smile01



يللا نلعب  هييييييييه

نلعب ايه بقى ؟


----------



## Dana75 (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> الف سلامه عليكى يا قمر :t4:
> طيب على الله تعدينى انا بقولك اهو :bud:


شكرا يا حلوة

ماهو مين يحسد المال غير اصحابه

لسه من اسبوع بقول منيح هاي الشتوية ما مرضت
طب ولا انا مفلوزة وماكلة روح الخل


----------



## Dana75 (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازيك يا قمر
> 
> سلامتك
> 
> كلى برتقال ويوسفى ( لغة عربية فصحى اهو )



الله يسلمك حبيبتي

بس آكل برتقال وشووو؟

هلا بشرب عصير برتقال وباكل ليمون كله بقشره كمان :thnk0001:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا نلعب  هييييييييه
> 
> نلعب ايه بقى ؟



ههههههههه
انا مش بعرف افكر :giveup:
فكرى انتى


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> شكرا يا حلوة
> 
> ماهو مين يحسد المال غير اصحابه
> 
> ...



وانا قلت هيك كمان منيح هاى الشتويه مامرضت 
ربنا يستر عليا بقى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> الله يسلمك حبيبتي
> 
> بس آكل برتقال وشووو؟
> 
> هلا بشرب عصير برتقال وباكل ليمون كله بقشره كمان :thnk0001:



اليوسفى اللى هو شبه البرتقال ده

نفس اللون بالضبط​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> هههههههه
> انا مش بعرف افكر :giveup:
> فكرى انتى



ما انا مش عارفة انا كمان


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

Dana75 قال:


> شكرا يا حلوة
> 
> ماهو مين يحسد المال غير اصحابه
> 
> ...



يالي بيحزر شو بتعني الجملة المكبرة وتحديداً (طب) و (ماكلة روح الخل) ، بيربح معنا منسف جميد كركي وسمنة (بلقاوية  ) وكنافة نابلسية وشاي كركي كمان من عند خالتكم روزيتا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






يُمنع دخول مرضى الكلسترول والسكري لهذه المسابقة


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا نلعب  هييييييييه
> 
> نلعب ايه بقى ؟



نلعب بالمراجيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*سالخير يا عضو منك ليها 
اخباراتكم ايه ؟

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

*تمام
ازيك يا عياد؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *تمام
> ازيك يا عياد؟*



* نشكر ربنا تمام 
انتي ايه الدنيا معاكي ؟
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

*الدنيا والله مو عارفة 
نشكر ربنا ع ايه حال

تعلمتي المغريبي ولا باقي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الدنيا والله مو عارفة
> نشكر ربنا ع ايه حال
> 
> تعلمتي المغريبي ولا باقي*



* تعلمتي :thnk0001:
انا مذكر يا بنتي :act23:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

يا نايميييييييييييييييييييييييين :a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> نلعب بالمراجيح



هههههههههه حلوة اللعبة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

يا مستء النور

عياد وانجيلا و ميرنا

لسة مش لاقين حاجة نعملها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> يا نايميييييييييييييييييييييييين :a63::a63::a63::a63:



* حد بينادي :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مستء النور
> 
> عياد وانجيلا و ميرنا
> 
> لسة مش لاقين حاجة نعملها



*مساء الورد يا خالتي 
انا عن نفسي بعمل صور
:59::59:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

انا روحت اذاكر شويه وجيت
والاقيكم زى مانتوا كده :36_19_5:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حد بينادي :smile01
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه
كوينا اللى بتنادى :smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مستء النور
> 
> عياد وانجيلا و ميرنا
> 
> لسة مش لاقين حاجة نعملها



مساء الخييييير :big32:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تعلمتي :thnk0001:
> انا مذكر يا بنتي :act23:
> *​



*بالمغربي للمذكر والمؤنث تعلمتي:59:

ايه اخبار الجامعة؟*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مستء النور
> 
> عياد وانجيلا و ميرنا
> 
> لسة مش لاقين حاجة نعملها


*
وانا كمااااااان
هموووووووت من الملللللللللللللللل*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *مساء الورد يا خالتي
> انا عن نفسي بعمل صور
> :59::59:
> *​



يادى التصاميم اللى هتجننك


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا روحت اذاكر شويه وجيت
> والاقيكم زى مانتوا كده :36_19_5:


*
وانا رحت لشغل ورجعت والكل لسه هنا:smile01

اخبارك ايه يا مارنون*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> انا روحت اذاكر شويه وجيت
> والاقيكم زى مانتوا كده :36_19_5:



يا لهوووى انت بتذاكرى

يا بنتى غلط الحاجات دى على الصحة ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> كوينا اللى بتنادى :smil15:



ههههههههه

ويا ختى مش لاقية مجيب

حد يقول حاجة مفيدة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> مساء الخييييير :big32:



يللا بقى فكرى نعمل ايه ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> وانا رحت لشغل ورجعت والكل لسه هنا:smile01
> 
> اخبارك ايه يا مارنون*



ههههههههههه
اه فاضيين بقى :smile01
انا تومام
وانتى اخبارك ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *
> وانا كمااااااان
> هموووووووت من الملللللللللللللللل*



لو مقولتيش على حاجة نعملها

هعقابك عقاب شديد واقولك









قومى ذاكرى مواد الترم التانى هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا لهوووى انت بتذاكرى
> 
> يا بنتى غلط الحاجات دى على الصحة ههههههههههه



ههههههههههه
بجد :w00t:
طب مش كنتى تقولى كده من الاول
خلاص مش هذاكر تانى :closedeye:closedeye
صحتى اهم  :yaka:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا لهوووى انت بتذاكرى
> 
> يا بنتى غلط الحاجات دى على الصحة ههههههههههه


*
ميرنا اوعى تسمغي لكوينا
هتوديكي ورى الشمس*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

"E=tasoni queena;3105430]

ههههههههه

ويا ختى مش لاقية مجيب

حد يقول حاجة مفيدة[/QUOTE]

"

حاجه مفيده :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> ميرنا اوعى تسمغي لكوينا
> هتوديكي ورى الشمس*



هههههههههههههه
متاكده :t9:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> بجد :w00t:
> طب مش كنتى تقولى كده من الاول
> خلاص مش هذاكر تانى :closedeye:closedeye
> صحتى اهم  :yaka:



ههههههههههه

ايوووة اتلككى اتلككى 

قومى ذاكرى يا ميرنا عقبال ما نلاقى حاجة نعملها


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *
> ميرنا اوعى تسمغي لكوينا
> هتوديكي ورى الشمس*



قصدك ايه ان انا مبذاكرش مثلاااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

خدوا النكتة دى *واحد بيجري ورا القطر . . .يوقع و يقوم ، يوقع و يقوم

 الناس في القطر بيتفرجوا عليه و بيضحكوا

 واحد بص عليه من شباك القطر و بيقول له: كفاية ياعم موتنا من الضحك

 قاله: دلوقتي حتموتوا من الرعب, أنا سواق القطر يا حمييييير 

*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ايوووة اتلككى اتلككى
> 
> قومى ذاكرى يا ميرنا عقبال ما نلاقى حاجة نعملها



هههههههههههه 
طيب انا هقوم اذاكر دلوقتى 
هرجعلكم بكره الصبح تكونوا لاقيتوا حاجه بقى  :bud:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> خدوا النكتة دى *واحد بيجري ورا القطر . . .يوقع و يقوم ، يوقع و يقوم
> 
> الناس في القطر بيتفرجوا عليه و بيضحكوا
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده اهبل ده


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده اهبل ده



 النكتة دة ابتاعتى  اية الاقتباس دة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> النكتة دة ابتاعتى  اية الاقتباس دة



انا حطيت نكتة وميرنا بتعلق على النكتة يا يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا حطيت نكتة وميرنا بتعلق على النكتة يا يوليوس



 النكتة بقى احلى واجمل لانها من عندى  عدوتى الجميلة وربنا يبارك فيكى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> النكتة بقى احلى واجمل لانها من عندى  عدوتى الجميلة وربنا يبارك فيكى



مش فاهمة حاجة

يعنى انت حطيتها فى موضوع قبل كده

لو كده اسفة

انا لقيتها على الفيس عندى اخدتها كوبى لانها عجبتنى


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش فاهمة حاجة
> 
> يعنى انت حطيتها فى موضوع قبل كده
> 
> ...



 مش محتاجة اسف اصلا لايوجد بين الاخوات اسف


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

معزومين كلكم نُخب روسيا والصين ... سحلب


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> معزومين كلكم نُخب روسيا والصين ... سحلب


وأخيرا خلصنا من عقدة الشاي إللي عندك 
صارت سحلب ههههههههههههههه
يمي بدي سحلب ... معزومة أنا كمان  :ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*اممممممممممممم
هو الكلام علي ايه ؟

*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*يالا اليوم سحلب من الادنيين 
يالا روزيتا ذوقينا السحلب من أيديك لأنك مبارح ما سويتي شي !
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*عندي انا السحلب ده يا رجاله 






*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 فبراير 2012)

* دعوة عادية يارب تسقط جميع اقنعة المحبة المزيفة ويبقى قناع الحقيقة   . الحقيقة المجردة دون تلوين او  .. او ..  *​


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وأخيرا خلصنا من عقدة الشاي إللي عندك
> صارت سحلب ههههههههههههههه
> يمي بدي سحلب ... معزومة أنا كمان  :ura1:



آه ، هاي المناسبة خاصة ، وبدها سحلب ، وطخ وضرب ... انتي بتروحي بطخي وبكون servant في الهدف وهوا وحظو ههههههههههههههه

بمزح يا عم سيرفنت ، بس انتا تعال للأردن ، وإلك علي أحلى منسف إلنا إحنا التنين من روزيتا هع هع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*وكمان عندك واحد ارجيله للابضاي مي تو 



*




*  الله محيي الرجال 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
لازم روزيتا اللي تعمل المنسف هالمرة ههههههه
لأنها قالت تعرف تطبخة 
متشكر يا عم عياد السحلب بتاعك وصل !
*


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا كبير ... يا أخضريكا انتا ... لابق عليك الاخضر  

بس انا ما بأرجل ، أرضى ببريق شاي بالمقابل 

عياد العظيم ... احلى سحلب الك


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> آه ، هاي المناسبة خاصة ، وبدها سحلب ، وطخ وضرب ... انتي بتروحي بطخي وبكون servant في الهدف وهوا وحظو ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بمزح يا عم سيرفنت ، بس انتا تعال للأردن ، وإلك علي أحلى منسف إلنا إحنا التنين من روزيتا هع هع


لسه ما إنضميت للقوات الإرهابية  :budo:
بس بوعدك أفكر في الموضوع هههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

لعلمك يا سيرفنت ... روزيتا شغل حكي ، هي صح بتعزم وكريمة بس كلو على صفحات منتديات الكنيسة ههه

روزيتا مش تزعلي ، بس اثبتي حسن نية واعزمينا .. يلاااا ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لازم روزيتا اللي تعمل المنسف هالمرة ههههههه
> لأنها قالت تعرف تطبخة
> متشكر يا عم عياد السحلب بتاعك وصل !
> *



:t4::t4::t4::t4:
:t4::t4::t4:
:t4::t4:
:t4:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأه و شو هاد الحكي يا روزيتا صدق انتي هيك :crying: هههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> تسلم يا كبير ... يا أخضريكا انتا ... لابق عليك الاخضر
> 
> بس انا ما بأرجل ، أرضى ببريق شاي بالمقابل
> 
> عياد العظيم ... احلى سحلب الك




*موجود بردوا يا باشا 
وميرسي ليك 





*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لازم روزيتا اللي تعمل المنسف هالمرة ههههههه
> لأنها قالت تعرف تطبخة
> *


أناااااااااااا بعرف أطبخ منسف :w00t:
مين طلع هالإشاعة علي هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لعلمك يا سيرفنت ... روزيتا شغل حكي ، هي صح بتعزم وكريمة بس كلو على صفحات منتديات الكنيسة ههه
> 
> روزيتا مش تزعلي ، بس اثبتي حسن نية واعزمينا .. يلاااا ههههههههه


طيب يلا الكل يلحقني على مطبخ المنتدى 
في هناك أحلى منسف بيستنى هههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب يلا الكل يلحقني على مطبخ المنتدى
> في هناك أحلى منسف بيستنى هههههههههههههه



المطبخ مصنوع خصيصاً للبنات 

اه جبان أنا ومش قادر أحكيها بصوت عالي هع هع


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

هو ده الميعاد اليومى

لأفتتحاح مطبخ الدردشة ولا ايه  هههههههههههه

عاملين ايه كلكم ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الميعاد اليومى
> 
> لأفتتحاح مطبخ الدردشة ولا ايه  هههههههههههه
> 
> عاملين ايه كلكم ؟



*بصي هو ميتو 
جايب سحلب 
ورومان مش عاجبه وبيقول وحش 
واتهمو روز بنها بتعزم عزومه مراكبيه 
وانا اهو بحاول اهدي النفوس 
:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> المطبخ مصنوع خصيصاً للبنات
> 
> اه جبان أنا ومش قادر أحكيها بصوت عالي هع هع


طيب يلا نروح نطبخ المنسف أنا وإنت 
ما حدا بيعرف يعمله غيرنا هون هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بصي هو ميتو
> جايب سحلب
> ورومان مش عاجبه وبيقول وحش
> واتهمو روز بنها بتعزم عزومه مراكبيه
> ...


الله عليك يا عياد 
يا ريت في منك عشرة في المنتدى :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الله عليك يا عياد
> يا ريت في منك عشرة في المنتدى :smile01



*
 هههههههههههههه
مش كده والنبي 
*​


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الميعاد اليومى
> 
> لأفتتحاح مطبخ الدردشة ولا ايه  هههههههههههه
> 
> عاملين ايه كلكم ؟




أنا عامل شاي 

روزيتا النية انها عاملة منسف

سيرفنت بيتسنى بالسحلب 

تفضلي معنا ...


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> أنا عامل شاي
> 
> روزيتا النية انها عاملة منسف
> 
> ...



انا عايزة شاى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *بصي هو ميتو
> جايب سحلب
> ورومان مش عاجبه وبيقول وحش
> واتهمو روز بنها بتعزم عزومه مراكبيه
> ...



هههههههههه

طبعا روزيتا بتعمل منسف اللى لحد دلوقتى ايه ده ؟؟

ما تاكلى فول يا بت احلى


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا عايزة شاى




تخيلي الموجود في الكاسة شاي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*وصل وصل شايك حبيب قلبي ! يسلمو لكن وين المنسف يا روزيتا متنا جوع ههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *وصل وصل شايك حبيب قلبي ! يسلمو لكن وين المنسف يا روزيتا متنا جوع ههههههه*



يا بنى منسف ايه

كل فول احسن صدقنى ههههههههه

بيعمل على تفتيح المخ


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:





يا بنى منسف ايه

كل فول احسن صدقنى ههههههههه

بيعمل على تفتيح المخ

أنقر للتوسيع...


بكرة العشا ع المصريين بقى !! هههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> طبعا روزيتا بتعمل منسف اللى لحد دلوقتى ايه ده ؟؟
> 
> ما تاكلى فول يا بت احلى


حكم الجماعة يا تاسوني ههههههههه



Servant Of Christ قال:


> * لكن وين المنسف يا روزيتا متنا جوع ههههههه*


خلص وصل المنسف يا جماااااعة كنت عم أطبخ فيو وهلا خلصت  






صحتين وهنااااا :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*






مين الاخ ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *بكرة العشا ع المصريين بقى !! هههههه*



اجدع عشا مصرى لسيرفنت


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


إيه مش طيب طعمه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إيه مش طيب طعمه




* شكله دسم اوي 
اقولك انا هقلب نباتي افضل :smile01
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*عاشت أيدك يا روزيتا !!!!!! 
طيب كتير ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموا يا تاسوني بكره بيكون مطبخ مصري هنا ههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

روزيتا

لازم توضحي للمشاهدين الكرام طريقة الأكل هع هع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:






 شكله دسم اوي 
اقولك انا هقلب نباتي افضل :smile01
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش سبب روزيتا , هاي بسبب الجميد الكركي هههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

يا روزيتا المنسف ده عبار عن ايه

هو شكله باين ارز ولحم

بس عايزة تفاصيل بقى نوع معين من الرز واللحم ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> مش سبب روزيتا , هاي بسبب الجميد الكركي هههههه
> *



* وده ازاي ده 
حد بيفهم يفهمني يا جدعان :act23:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> روزيتا
> 
> لازم توضحي للمشاهدين الكرام طريقة الأكل هع هع


سر المهنة :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> * وده ازاي ده
> حد بيفهم يفهمني يا جدعان :act23:
> *​



كنت هسأل نفس السؤال

ايه الجميد الكركى ده ؟؟ ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا روزيتا المنسف ده عبار عن ايه
> 
> هو شكله باين ارز ولحم
> 
> بس عايزة تفاصيل بقى نوع معين من الرز واللحم ولا ايه؟؟


من فترة حطيت موضوع في المطبخ عن طريقة عمله المنسف الأردني باللحمة
بس لا تسأليني شي هههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> يا حلاوتك يا جميد وانتا كركي هههه



هههههههههه

يا عياد ده باين عليه حاجة مهمة

 لازم نعرفه 

طب متعرفش هو شبه ايه بالمصرى


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

اروح واجى الاقى الاردنيين احتلوا الموضوع تانى :w00t:


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

هاى عليكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*طب انا عن نفسي 
بالرغم من اني لسه مش فاهم الشيئ اللي بيتكلموا 
عنه 
بس هقوم انا 
يلا تصبحوا علي خير جميعا 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> اروح واجى الاقى الاردنيين احتلوا الموضوع تانى :w00t:



لا ماهو المطبخ بكرة مصرى

خلاص اتفقنا معاهم هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اروح واجى الاقى الاردنيين احتلوا الموضوع تانى :w00t:



* مش عارف 
انتي اللي عودتيهم علي كده :act23:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هاى عليكم​



* وعليكم الهاي ورحمه الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

هاى مارسلينو

باى عياد

انتوا عاملين ورديات ولا ايه ؟  هههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*لحد هلا ما في حدا عرف شو جميد ؟؟*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا ماهو المطبخ بكرة مصرى
> 
> خلاص اتفقنا معاهم هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
طب كويس
انا اللى هعمل البطاطس المحمره :bud:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

"E=!! Coptic Lion !!;3105947]

* مش عارف 
انتي اللي عودتيهم علي كده :act23:
*​[/QUOTE]

"

عندك حق :giveup:
المفروض اشوف حل للموضوع ده:act19:


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اروح واجى الاقى الاردنيين احتلوا الموضوع تانى :w00t:


مش عاجبك يختي :gun:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مش عاجبك يختي :gun:



لا بالعكس
ده انا بموت فيكوا
منورين
خدوا المنتدى كله لو عايزين
ده انتوا بركه


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *لحد هلا ما في حدا عرف شو جميد ؟؟*



الجميد هو شكل من أشكال منتجات الألبان 
يتم صنع الجميد من الحليب بعد تحويله الى لبن رائب ومن ثم 
يتم خض اللبن في اوعية خاصة مصنوعة من جلد الماعز ليتم 
فرز اللبن عن الزبدة الموجودة في الحليب . وبعد ذلك يؤخذ 
اللبن الناتج عن عملية الخض وبعد ازالة الزبدة منه ويسمى 
(مخيضا او شنينة) ويتم تسخينة قليلا على النار وبدون 
تحريك حتى يبدأ بالتخثر وبعد ذلك يتم وضعة في وعاء من 
الشاش لمدة يوم على الاقل لتصفية الماء الزائد الموجود فيه 
ومن ثم يتم اضافة قليل من الملح له وتشكيله على شكل 
كرات وتجفيفة في الشمس. يطلق عليها اسم الجميد لدلالة 
عن حالته الصلبة، أو الجامدة .









منقــــــــــــــول :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *لحد هلا ما في حدا عرف شو جميد ؟؟*



لاء

عايزين نعرف ايه ده ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> الجميد هو شكل من أشكال منتجات الألبان
> يتم صنع الجميد من الحليب بعد تحويله الى لبن رائب ومن ثم
> يتم خض اللبن في اوعية خاصة مصنوعة من جلد الماعز ليتم
> فرز اللبن عن الزبدة الموجودة في الحليب . وبعد ذلك يؤخذ
> ...



كلللللللل ده


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الجميد هو شكل من أشكال منتجات الألبان
> يتم صنع الجميد من الحليب بعد تحويله الى لبن رائب ومن ثم
> يتم خض اللبن في اوعية خاصة مصنوعة من جلد الماعز ليتم
> فرز اللبن عن الزبدة الموجودة في الحليب . وبعد ذلك يؤخذ
> ...


ده شبه الايس كريم :2:


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا بالعكس
> ده انا بموت فيكوا
> منورين
> خدوا المنتدى كله لو عايزين
> ده انتوا بركه


أيوة هيك، يا محلا الخوف هههههههههههههه 
تسلميلي يا قمرة 
إنتو إللي منورين يا عسل


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ده شبه الايس كريم :2:


هههههههههه بلاش حد يسمعك 



tasoni queena قال:


> كلللللللل ده


شفتي وجع الراس بقى


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ده شبه الايس كريم :2:



آيس كريم مين؟

قولي حجارة ، قولي صخر ، قولي دَبِش ، بس آيس كريم  


باختصار ... الجميد عبارة عن حجارة تتحوّل بفعل مجهود عضلي مع ماء إلى مادة سائلة


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

"E=MeToo;3105976]آيس كريم مين؟

قولي حجارة ، قولي صخر ، قولي دَبِش ، بس آيس كريم  


باختصار ... الجميد عبارة عن حجارة تتحوّل بفعل مجهود عضلي مع ماء إلى مادة سائلة [/QUOTE]

يعنى مش بيتاكل :thnk0001:"


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:





الجميد هو شكل من أشكال منتجات الألبان 
يتم صنع الجميد من الحليب بعد تحويله الى لبن رائب ومن ثم 
يتم خض اللبن في اوعية خاصة مصنوعة من جلد الماعز ليتم 
فرز اللبن عن الزبدة الموجودة في الحليب . وبعد ذلك يؤخذ 
اللبن الناتج عن عملية الخض وبعد ازالة الزبدة منه ويسمى 
(مخيضا او شنينة) ويتم تسخينة قليلا على النار وبدون 
تحريك حتى يبدأ بالتخثر وبعد ذلك يتم وضعة في وعاء من 
الشاش لمدة يوم على الاقل لتصفية الماء الزائد الموجود فيه 
ومن ثم يتم اضافة قليل من الملح له وتشكيله على شكل 
كرات وتجفيفة في الشمس. يطلق عليها اسم الجميد لدلالة 
عن حالته الصلبة، أو الجامدة .








منقــــــــــــــول :smile01

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا عارف !*


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

يعنى مش بيتاكل :thnk0001:"[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


لا المفاجأة إنو بيتاكل


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

> لا المفاجأة إنو بيتاكل


[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههههه
خلينى انا فى البطاطس المحمره بدل الحاجات الغريبه ديه[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*روز أنسيتي الجبجب و الزعمط !!!! ههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *روز أنسيتي الجبجب و الزعمط !!!! ههههههه*


مين الإخوان ؟!


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *روز أنسيتي الجبجب و الزعمط !!!! ههههههه*



شو هاد :yaka:


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وعليكم الهاي ورحمه الله وبركاته
> *​




رايح فين  يا ولا​ 


tasoni queena قال:


> هاى مارسلينو
> 
> باى عياد
> 
> انتوا عاملين ورديات ولا ايه ؟  هههههههههههه



:act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> رايح فين  يا ولا​
> 
> 
> :act23::act23::act23:​



يا هلا يا هلا فيك :t23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

وينكن يا بشر 30:


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> يا هلا يا هلا فيك :t23:




لا مصرى وحياتك .. احلى بكتير من أى لغه عربيه :giveup:​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> :act23::act23::act23:



الله يسامحك ههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> شو هاد :yaka:



خليكي على البطاطس المحمرة 

والبيتزا


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا مصرى وحياتك .. احلى بكتير من أى لغه عربيه :giveup:​



لا انا بحب الانجليزى :t7::t7:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*قبل ما يضيفو الملح على الجميد يسموة جبجب وراها يصفوة بالمخلاة و يسموه هي زعمط وراها يتخلا بالشمس حتى يجف !!!*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> وينكن يا بشر 30:



 اسم وينكم ههههههههه

انتى اتعديتى يا ميرنا ولا ايه شكلك اكلتى منسف


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> خليكي على البطاطس المحمرة
> 
> والبيتزا



هههههههههههههههه
لا بطاطس بس


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله يسامحك ههههههههههه




كراسى للفاشلين للفاشلين :act23:​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *قبل ما يضيفو الملح على الجميد يسموة جبجب وراها يصفوة بالمخلاة و يسموه هي زعمط وراها يتخلا بالشمس حتى يجف !!!*



يا لهوى على دى خطوات

طب ويعنى ايه كركى


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسم وينكم ههههههههه
> 
> انتى اتعديتى يا ميرنا ولا ايه شكلك اكلتى منسف



ههههههههههههه
احنا فى موضوع محتل دلوقتى يا كوينا :giveup:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *قبل ما يضيفو الملح على الجميد يسموة جبجب وراها يصفوة بالمخلاة و يسموه هي زعمط وراها يتخلا بالشمس حتى يجف !!!*


اااااه
قولتلى بقى :shutup22:


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا انا بحب الانجليزى :t7::t7:




هو فى احلى من الانجليزي​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

*كركي يعني من كرك !*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا لهوى على دى خطوات
> 
> طب ويعنى ايه كركى


الكرك محافظة من محافظات الأردن يا تاسوني 
ومشهورين بعمل الجميد عشان هيك ينسب إلها 
يعني "جميد كركي "


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو فى احلى من الانجليزي​



:smil7:


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا لهوى على دى خطوات
> 
> طب ويعنى ايه كركى



لا أزعل أنا لو سألتي ايه كركي

كركي ده ما فيش زيو مسيل ع قولة فريد الأطرش هههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههههه
> احنا فى موضوع محتل دلوقتى يا كوينا :giveup:



والجيش قالك اتصرف


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

اخيرا فهمت الجميد الكركى يااااه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> كراسى للفاشلين للفاشلين :act23:



جوايز للشطار للشطار

وقنابل للثوار للثوار ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*هاااااي 
أزييكم جميعا ؟ عاملين أيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

مساء النور يا سيرفنت عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

ازيكم يا اللى هنا

نمتوا ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

ايوة يا فاشلين عايزين ايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*هاي سيرفنت وكوينا *
*انا هنا *
*بشس دماغي متربسه *
*بحاول اعمل حاجه بمناسبه صوم يونان النبي *
*بس مش لاقي افكرا خالص *​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> ايوة يا فاشلين عايزين ايه



الكلام ده موجه لعياد صح ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *هاي سيرفنت وكوينا *
> *انا هنا *
> *بشس دماغي متربسه *
> *بحاول اعمل حاجه بمناسبه صوم يونان النبي *
> *بس مش لاقي افكرا خالص *



يللا فكر اعمل وابعت على طول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*ازيك يا مارسو 

بس يا بوتجاز انتي 
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الكلام ده موجه لعياد صح ؟؟




اللى على راسه فشل بقى :mus13:​



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ازيك يا مارسو
> 
> بس يا بوتجاز انتي
> *​




ايه برنس مالك محتار​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*أنا بخير و شوية ملل 
يا ترى مين حيعمل العشا اليوم ؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *بس يا بوتجاز انتي *



انا بهدى النفوس


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> اللى على راسه فشل بقى :mus13:



مش انا


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *أنا بخير و شوية ملل
> يا ترى مين حيعمل العشا اليوم ؟؟*



المطبخ انهاردة مصرى

بس نستنى ميرنا عشان هيا اللى عايزة تحمر البطاطس


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> المطبخ انهاردة مصرى
> 
> بس نستنى ميرنا عشان هيا اللى عايزة تحمر البطاطس



ههههههههههههه
انا جيت :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههههه
> انا جيت :smile01



يلا شوفى نعملهم ايه ؟؟

وبلاش بطاطس ده بكرة صيام  ههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يلا شوفى نعملهم ايه ؟؟
> 
> وبلاش بطاطس ده بكرة صيام  ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
طيب خلاص هعمل بيض :kap:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش حواوشي ؟؟؟ههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2012)

* بكرة صيا م وكل سنة وانتم بخير و لكن اصحاب الاقنعة خارج  المعيدة دة *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

------------------------------------------------


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2012)

* كلام اية دعوة عامة للناس مش محدد الى احد  ... انا مش بحب الناس  تكون كدة بس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2012)

++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *مفيش حواوشي ؟؟؟ههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مافيش :a63:


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * بكرة صيا م وكل سنة وانتم بخير و لكن اصحاب الاقنعة خارج  المعيدة دة *



وانت طيب


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههه
> طيب خلاص هعمل بيض :kap:



اذا كان كده ماشى


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *مفيش حواوشي ؟؟؟ههههههه*



واحد حواوشى مصرى لسيرفنت وصلحووووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

مين صاحى ومين نايم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*يسلموا يا كوينا ...عاملة ايه ؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*


^_^mirna قال:





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مافيش :a63:

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بقى عارف ايه السبب يا ميرنا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*انا صاحي 
بس عامل ميت 
التصميم خلص عليا 
ساعتين ونص عيني اتحولت 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *يسلموا يا كوينا ...عاملة ايه ؟*



 الحمد لله تمام 

معلش الاكل المصرى اتأخر عليك 

ها عايز ايه تانى غير الحواوشى


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

طب ليه عامل نفسك نايم 

التصميم بياخد معاك وقت كتير كده ليه ؟

ولا ده وقته الطبيعى العادى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ليه عامل نفسك نايم
> 
> التصميم بياخد معاك وقت كتير كده ليه ؟
> 
> ولا ده وقته الطبيعى العادى


* فاكره تصميم " تقويم الكنيسه 2012"*
*اخد 8 ساعات متواصله *
*مش دايما موضوع الوقت ده *
*ممكن حاجه تاخد ربع ساعه *
*وممكن حاجه تاني تاخد ساعات *
*علي حسب الفكره *
*لاني مبيكنش عندي فكره ببقي عايز اعمل تصميم عن مناسبه *

*بقعد اخبط وامسح واعيد من الاول لحد ما الاقي حاجه تنفع *​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

اه فاكرة التصميم ده

وفاكرة انك قعدت فيه 8 ساعات

بس متعب اوى كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه فاكرة التصميم ده
> 
> وفاكرة انك قعدت فيه 8 ساعات
> 
> بس متعب اوى كده



*كل التعب بيروح مع اول كلمه اعجاب :smile01

 يا سلام بقي لو اول مشاركه كانت نقد :act23:

بعمل كده علي طول 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

> *كل التعب بيروح مع اول كلمه اعجاب :smile01
> 
> يا سلام بقي لو اول مشاركه كانت نقد :act23:
> 
> بعمل كده علي طول *​



وهيا دى التضحية 

الله الوطن المنتدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وهيا دى التضحية
> 
> الله الوطن المنتدى


 

*بالامر 
تمام يا فندم ههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

هموت وانام 

والى هنا تنتهى نشرتنا الاذاعية

والاقكم غدا

تصبحون على خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*وانتي من اهل الخير *
*هابي دريم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> انا بقى عارف ايه السبب يا ميرنا ههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههه
ايه السبب :shutup22:


----------



## tamav maria (6 فبراير 2012)

هالووووووووووو عليكم كلكم ياشباب


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> هالووووووووووو عليكم كلكم ياشباب



وعليكم الهالووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

> *وانتي من اهل الخير *
> *هابي دريم*



شانكش


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء الخير يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه كلكوا ؟؟


----------



## hero2199 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## hero2199 (6 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة انا حضرت اسطوانة كاملة للمنتدى للبرامج العامة وكل لما اطرحا يقلى ننتظر موافقة الادارة
بصراحة انا صبر نفذ الاسطوانة كاملة لجميع البرامج وخاصة لكنيسة العرب يارب حد يرد عليا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

hero2199 قال:


> ياجماعة انا حضرت اسطوانة كاملة للمنتدى للبرامج العامة وكل لما اطرحا يقلى ننتظر موافقة الادارة
> بصراحة انا صبر نفذ الاسطوانة كاملة لجميع البرامج وخاصة لكنيسة العرب يارب حد يرد عليا



* قسم البرامج عندنا 
البرامج فيه بتستني موافقه الاداره 
علشان يتاكدوا انها خاليه من الفيروسات 
احب اطمنك ان الموضوع ممكن ياخد ايام حسب وقت الاداره 
فاذا كان صبرك نفذ 
اشحنلك كارت صبر علي يتوافق عليه 
*​


----------



## hero2199 (8 فبراير 2012)

والله انا جالى لاضغط بقالى اسبوع


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

> والله انا جالى لاضغط بقالى اسبوع



معلش بس اللى بيفحص البرامج دى قبل ما تتحط

مدير المنتدى وهو ساعات بيبقى مشغول جامد

اصبر ومتزعلش


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

عاملين ايه يا عالم يا اللى هنا ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

كويينا ...اخبارك إيه كنت لسا هقفل قولت اسلم عليكى الاول.....


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه فيكى الخير يا قمر

انا تمام الحمد لله

لما تفتحى تانى بقى ابقى قوليلى عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*هاااااي جميعا ...
عاملين أية ؟؟؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

تمام الحمد لله

وانت ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*تمام ...
شو أخبار مصر ؟؟؟ كيف الجو عندكن ؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

الجو ساقع تللللج ده الجو الطقسى

الجو الامنى بقى فى حالة الهدوء اللى بيسبق العاصفة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*الرب يحفظ مصر ...
مبارح كانت عندنا عاصفة ههههههه وكمان اليوم برد
*


----------



## hero2199 (8 فبراير 2012)

ممكن اميل مدير المنتدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

hero2199 قال:


> ممكن اميل مدير المنتدى



* معتقدش انك هتلاقيه فاضي
لانه اغلب الوقت مشغول 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

*ازيكم جميعاً*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*أزييك يا عم عياد عامل اية ؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أزييك يا عم عياد عامل اية ؟ *



* نشكر ربنا 
انت ايه اخبار ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

عامل ايه يا عياد ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش جديد يا عم ....الوضع زي مهوة  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عامل ايه يا عياد ؟؟



* نشكر ربنا يا كوينا 
 انتي ايه ابخراك 
في اليومين اللي غبتهم دول 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *مفيش جديد يا عم ....الوضع زي مهوة  *



*ربنا يبعت :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

شغاااال يونيفرسال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

*دايما يا رب
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

يا صباااااح الخير يا اللى معانا

ياااااه من ساعة ما مشيت محدش اتكلم فى الدردشة 

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

احممممممممم احممممممممممممممم
نحن هنااااااااااااا
ياصباح الفل علي الموجودين والغايبين


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور يا نيتا

بتعملوا ايه ولا ملل برضه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

*صباح الورد كوينا ونيتا 

اخباركم ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

شغااال يونيفرسال الحمد لله


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا صباااااح الخير يا اللى معانا
> 
> ياااااه من ساعة ما مشيت محدش اتكلم فى الدردشة
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟


 
اصل بصراحه كنا كلنا مستنين ماما لما تيجي
هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شغااال يونيفرسال الحمد لله



* طيب بما انك متعهده يونيفرسال هنا 
الاقيش شغلانه في قسم التسويق  :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صباح الورد كوينا ونيتا *​
> 
> *اخباركم ايه ؟*​


 
صباح الفل ياعياد
نحمد ربنا 
كله تمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الفل ياعياد
> نحمد ربنا
> كله تمام



* دايما يا رب 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح النور يا نيتا
> 
> بتعملوا ايه ولا ملل برضه ؟


 
صباح الفل ياقمره
يووووووووووه 
نفس الملل بتاع كل يوم
روتين يعني مش بيتغير


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

> * طيب بما انك متعهده يونيفرسال هنا
> الاقيش شغلانه في قسم التسويق  :smile01
> *​



للاسف كل الوظايف اتشغلت

كل مدير عين عيال اخواته هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> للاسف كل الوظايف اتشغلت
> 
> كل مدير عين عيال اخواته هههههههههههه



* لو كان نيلك يا مصر صلصه
مكنش قضي الكوسه اللي فيكي

*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لو كان نيلك يا مصر صلصه*
> *مكنش قضي الكوسه اللي فيكي*
> **​


 
ههههههههههههه
عندك حق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> عندك حق



*الكوسه جات عندي وعملتلي فيها قلقاس :thnk0001:
ضربتني علي وشي ورميتي دون الناس 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الكوسه جات عندي وعملتلي فيها قلقاس :thnk0001:*
> *ضربتني علي وشي ورميتي دون الناس *​


 
ههههههههههههههه
ايه الحكايه 
انت النهارده عمال تقول حكم ومواعظ


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه

الكوسة ده شعار مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحكايه
> انت النهارده عمال تقول حكم ومواعظ



*الحكم تستخلص من النقم 
ومفيش حكيم مشافش المر سنين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الكوسة ده شعار مصر


*صدقتي يا بنتي 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الحكم تستخلص من النقم *
> *ومفيش حكيم مشافش المر سنين *​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه دي كمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه دي كمان


* الحلوه كانت حياتي وانا طفل صغير :ura1:*
*لحد ما طلبت مماتي من كتر منا متحير *​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

يا صاااااااحين يا اللى هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا صاااااااحين يا اللى هنا



* نعم يا صاحيين ياللي هناك؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

بيقولك : 
 *المشير اكيد مشارك فى العصيان المدنى .. عشان كده مطلعش القى البيان بنفسه :smile01*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 فبراير 2012)

*كيفكن جميعا ؟ شو عاملين اليوم ؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

*تمام يا سيرفنت
اانت ايه اخبارك ؟
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 فبراير 2012)

*ماشي الحال يا عياد , كيف مصر ؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> * نعم يا صاحيين ياللي هناك؟*



ولا حاجة كنت بغلس ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

حد لسة صاحى طيب  ؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

اينعم لسه صاحي
صباح الورد يا كووينا
انتي لسه صاحيه
وانا لسه هنام كمان شويه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> اينعم لسه صاحي
> صباح الورد يا كووينا
> انتي لسه صاحيه
> وانا لسه هنام كمان شويه



صباح النور يا مايكل

نام بدرى واصحى بدرى هههههههههه

عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح النور يا مايكل
> 
> نام بدرى واصحى بدرى هههههههههه
> 
> عامل ايه ؟؟




*مش بمزاجي يابنتي
نايم طول النهار النهرده عشان كده صاحي
وكمان عشان شغلي بليل بكره
الحمد لله ماشيه
اخبارك انتي ايه واخبار الاضراب معاكي ايه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *مش بمزاجي يابنتي
> نايم طول النهار النهرده عشان كده صاحي
> وكمان عشان شغلي بليل بكره
> الحمد لله ماشيه
> اخبارك انتي ايه واخبار الاضراب معاكي ايه​*



تمام الحمد الله 

بص من اللى قريته انا مقتنعة بيه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*قريتي ايه واقتنعتي بايه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

فى الاول انت مقتنع بيه ولا لاء ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*اكيد لأ

انا مش مقتنع بحاجه تهدم البلد وتدمر اقتصادها اكتر
بدل ما نشتغل ونساعد في تنميه الاقتصاد والبورصه
عايزين ندمرهم اكتر
اما اللي بيقولوا اننا بنستورد كل حاجه ومش هيفرق الاضراب معاهم
ده كلام ميدخلش العقل وحجه مش اكتر

وعايز اسالك يا كووينا
هنستفيد ايه من الاضراب لو تم زي ما انتوا عايزينه
هل لما تعملوا اضراب المشير هيمشي مبارك هيتعدم
للاسف دعوه واحد بيقلها بيجر ورا ملايين من غير تفكير
والبركه في الفيس واعوانه ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

عشان كده سألتك 

على العموم انا مبخونش اللى ضد العصيان واللى بيقولولنا انتوا خربتوا البلد

 هيا وجهات نظر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عشان كده سألتك
> 
> على العموم انا مبخونش اللى ضد العصيان واللى بيقولولنا انتوا خربتوا البلد
> 
> هيا وجهات نظر




*وانا مخونتش حد يا كووينا في كلامي
انا بتوقع اللي ممكن يحصل من الاضراب
وسالتك سؤال مش رديتي عليا 

هنستفيد ايه من الاضراب لو تم 
المشير هيرحل ولا مبارك هيتعدم
ولا مصر هي بس اللي هتخسر كالعاده

واقلك تصبحي ع خير
هرووح اناااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *وانا مخونتش حد يا كووينا في كلامي
> انا بتوقع اللي ممكن يحصل من الاضراب
> وسالتك سؤال مش رديتي عليا
> 
> ...



ومين قالك انى بقول انك خونت

الاضراب هيعمل ضغط عليهم والا مكنوش سخروا كل حاجة عشان يواجهه

وانت ليه يائس كده هو حد كان يتوقع كل اللى حصل ؟؟

انت بتقول دعوة فى الفيس والكل بيجرى من غير تفكير !!!!

ليه بتهين اللى مع الاضراب ؟

الفيس ده هو اللى عمل الثورة ولا انت نسيت ؟؟

وانت من اهله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ومين قالك انى بقول انك خونت
> 
> الاضراب هيعمل ضغط عليهم والا مكنوش سخروا كل حاجة عشان يواجهه
> 
> ...




*مش موضوع يائس بس انتي شايفه حال البلد من غير اضراب
احسبيها بقي لو حصل اضراب هتخرب اكتر ولا لا

مش بهين اللي مع الاضراب يابنتي مش قادره تفهميني برضه
انا اقصد ان اغلب الناس اللي مع الاضراب بتمشي ورا الدعوه وخلاص
مش بتفكر بعقلها وبتحسبها هل الدعوه دي هتنفع البلد وتنفعنا ولا لا
واقلك ع حاجه بقي من يومين في الشغل عندي زمايلي عايزين يعملوا اضراب النهرده
عرفه ليه عشان يخدوا اجازه من الشغل مش اكتر يعني كل همهم اجازه مش اكتر
مش فهمين اضراب ع ايه ولأيه وعشان مين ماشيين ورا كلام الناس وبس
فهمتي اقصد ايه من كلامي ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2012)

تصدقو الواحد مش بقا عارف الصح من الغلط إيه....طب لو هما إلى يهمهم خراب البلد يبقا هيفرحو أنها هتخرب اكثر لما نعمل إضراب....و بردو بقول كلام صح فى ناس مش هاممها حاجه غير الاجازه..ربنا يرحمنا و يرحم البلد...


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *مش موضوع يائس بس انتي شايفه حال البلد من غير اضراب
> احسبيها بقي لو حصل اضراب هتخرب اكتر ولا لا
> 
> مش بهين اللي مع الاضراب يابنتي مش قادره تفهميني برضه
> ...



يعنى عشان زمايلك فى الشغل عايزين اضراب عشان ياخدوا اجازة

يبقى الكل كده ؟؟ دول قلة مندسة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى عشان زمايلك فى الشغل عايزين اضراب عشان ياخدوا اجازة
> 
> يبقى الكل كده ؟؟ دول قلة مندسة




*كووينا انا بديكي مثل مش اكتر
اكيد في ناس تانيه كتير ع الفيس وغيره
وبلاش قله مندسه
خليها طرف رابع :t32:​*
*بس قوليلي يابت
مش عملتوا اضراب ليه ؟!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدقو الواحد مش بقا عارف الصح من الغلط إيه....طب لو هما إلى يهمهم خراب البلد يبقا هيفرحو أنها هتخرب اكثر لما نعمل إضراب....و بردو بقول كلام صح فى ناس مش هاممها حاجه غير الاجازه..ربنا يرحمنا و يرحم البلد...




*طب متقولي انتي رايك ايه
مع الاضراب ولا ضده
وشايفه البلد مصلحتها فين​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *كووينا انا بديكي مثل مش اكتر
> اكيد في ناس تانيه كتير ع الفيس وغيره
> وبلاش قله مندسه
> خليها طرف رابع :t32:​*
> ...



اه الطرف الثالث اتحجز خلاص مشيها رابع ههههههههه

مين بالضبط اللى معملش اضراب ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

*هاي عليكم 
ازيكم جميعا 

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه الطرف الثالث اتحجز خلاص مشيها رابع ههههههههه
> 
> مين بالضبط اللى معملش اضراب ؟؟




*وهو مين بالظبط اللي عمل اضراب
الدنيا عندنا فله وماشيه ومفيش اي حاجه 
ولا يمكن انا اللي عايش في بلد تانيه *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 فبراير 2012)

*شلونكم كلكم ؟؟؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *وهو مين بالظبط اللي عمل اضراب
> الدنيا عندنا فله وماشيه ومفيش اي حاجه
> ولا يمكن انا اللي عايش في بلد تانيه *



انت بتسألى انا

بالنسبة لى انا الجامعة عاملة اضراب

سمعت فى الاخبار ان كمان هيئات نقل ومترو عملوا اضراب كمان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *شلونكم كلكم ؟؟؟ *



*
عامل ايه ياجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *هاي عليكم
> ازيكم جميعا *



وعليكم الهاى

تمام وانت عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *شلونكم كلكم ؟؟؟ *



تمام الحمد لله 

وانت ايه اخبارك ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 فبراير 2012)

*انا كويس ..ايه أخبار الأضراب المدني ؟؟؟ *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت بتسألى انا
> 
> بالنسبة لى انا الجامعة عاملة اضراب
> 
> سمعت فى الاخبار ان كمان هيئات نقل ومترو عملوا اضراب كمان




*امال اخويا راح الشغل ازاي
وزمايلي وقريبي راحوا شغلهم ازاي
اما الجامعه والمصالح الحكوميه
طبيعي اجازه عندنا وانا شويه وهنزل شغلي عادي
مش بقلك انا عايش في بلد تانيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا كويس ..ايه أخبار الأضراب المدني ؟؟؟ *




*بيسلم عليك وبيقلك

مجتش ليه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *امال اخويا راح الشغل ازاي
> وزمايلي وقريبي راحوا شغلهم ازاي
> اما الجامعه والمصالح الحكوميه
> طبيعي اجازه عندنا وانا شويه وهنزل شغلي عادي
> مش بقلك انا عايش في بلد تانيه​*



ما انا بقولك انت بتسألنى انا 

على العموم الاضراب مش انهاردة بس الاضراب مفتوح والجامعة اعلنت اضراب 3 ايام على الاقل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *انا كويس ..ايه أخبار الأضراب المدني ؟؟؟ *



ناس مع وناس ضد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وعليكم الهاى
> 
> تمام وانت عامل ايه ؟؟



* عامل عيان 
بس نشكر ربنا 
انتي عامله ازاي ؟
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2012)

ناس كتير نزلم شغلهم عادى جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا كويس ..ايه أخبار الأضراب المدني ؟؟؟ *



*العصيان فشل فشل باهر  
وجاري الان اجراء التجارب علي المواسير
عن شبه اخبار ام احمد 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا بقولك انت بتسألنى انا
> 
> على العموم الاضراب مش انهاردة بس الاضراب مفتوح والجامعة اعلنت اضراب 3 ايام على الاقل




*طب كويس اكيد انتي فرحانه

وعايزه اضراب ع طوول ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد بكره فى مدارس عادى و فى شغل....


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *طب كويس اكيد انتي فرحانه
> 
> وعايزه اضراب ع طوول ​*



ليه هو انا زمايلك فى الشغل  ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> * عامل عيان
> بس نشكر ربنا
> انتي عامله ازاي ؟
> *​



الحمد لله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه هو انا زمايلك فى الشغل  ؟




*مش بقلك مش بتفهميني ع طول
بتكلم ع جامعتك يابنتي
هتشليني يابت :ranting:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *مش بقلك مش بتفهميني ع طول
> بتكلم ع جامعتك يابنتي
> هتشليني يابت :ranting:
> 
> ​*


انا فهماك كويس يا مايكل :spor22:

عايز تقول انى مؤيدة الاضراب عشان اخد اجازة من الكلية 

زى زمايلك فى الشغل ما عايزين اضراب عشان ياخدوا اجازة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا فهماك كويس يا مايكل :spor22:
> 
> عايز تقول انى مؤيدة الاضراب عشان اخد اجازة من الكلية
> 
> زى زمايلك فى الشغل ما عايزين اضراب عشان ياخدوا اجازة




*لا صدقيني مش قصدي كده خالص
انا قلبتها هزار ورخامه بس 
وقلت عايزه اضراب عشان مش تروحي الكليه
لاني عرفك بتكرهي الكليه مش قصدي بجد زي ماجه في بالك
ظلماني دايما يابت :t32:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

*اللي عايز يصدع يا جماعه 
قلمي الرصاص " !! Coptic Lion !! "
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *لا صدقيني مش قصدي كده خالص
> انا قلبتها هزار ورخامه بس
> وقلت عايزه اضراب عشان مش تروحي الكليه
> لاني عرفك بتكرهي الكليه مش قصدي بجد زي ماجه في بالك
> ظلماني دايما يابت :t32:*



انااااااا ..... انا عمرى ما كرهت الكلية ههههههههه :t33:

اذا كان كده ماشى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

سامعة اخبار عن وفاة الكاتب الساخر جلال عامر 

بس مش عارفة حقيقى ولا اشاعات ؟؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

متهيقلي مش اشاعات 

الفيس كلو بيتكلم علي الموضوع دة  

كل مادخل صفحة القي الصورة دي


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

ايوة يا فبرونيا

الخبر خلاص اتوثق 

والتفاصيل فى قسم الاخبار


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

مساء النور

عاملين ايه كلكم ؟؟

ايه اخبارك فبرونيا ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

انااا تماااام نشكر ربناا وانتي اسيك


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

انا الحمد لله تمام


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

* انا جيب بقول مساء الخير على كل الناس​*


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

يارب ديماً ياا قمرة 

محدش معاة سندوتش بقي عشان انااا زهقان اووووي 

ههههههههههه



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

*هنا الاكل ممنوع  ماشين بنظرية جوعو تصحوا*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير يا يوليوس

عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

السندوتش بيضيع الزهق مقولتيش ليه من زمان ؟؟ 

عايزة سندوتش ايه واجيبهولك


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> السندوتش بيضيع الزهق مقولتيش ليه من زمان ؟؟
> 
> عايزة سندوتش ايه واجيبهولك



* انا تمام نشكر المسيح احسن كتير  
وانتم اخباركم اية 
 وبعدين  السندوتش بيضيع الزهق  . بس بيعمل كرش  ايهما افضل الكرش ولاالزهق 
 اعتقد  الزهق احسن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> يارب ديماً ياا قمرة
> 
> محدش معاة سندوتش بقي عشان انااا زهقان اووووي
> 
> ...



* شندوشت ايه بس 
دنا حتي شايفك هفتانه اليومين دول 





مدي ايدك متتكسفش
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * شندوشت ايه بس
> دنا حتي شايفك هفتانه اليومين دول
> 
> 
> ...



* الحمد الله . الحمد لله   افتكرو اخوتكم فى الصومال​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *نا تمام نشكر المسيح احسن كتير
> وانتم اخباركم اية
> وبعدين  السندوتش بيضيع الزهق  . بس بيعمل كرش  ايهما افضل الكرش ولاالزهق
> اعتقد  الزهق احسن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1:*



انا تمام الحمد لله

ههههههههههه

لاء ما ده سندوتش واحد مش دستة


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> السندوتش بيضيع الزهق مقولتيش ليه من زمان ؟؟
> 
> عايزة سندوتش ايه واجيبهولك



لا ما اناا لسة عارفة انهاردة 
فا اول معرفت قولت لازم اقول لكم علي طول 
شفتي بقي 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * شندوشت ايه بس
> دنا حتي شايفك هفتانه اليومين دول
> 
> 
> ...


:w00t::w00t::w00t:
هماا مين دول يا كابتن 
ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا ما اناا لسة عارفة انهاردة
> فا اول معرفت قولت لازم اقول لكم علي طول
> شفتي بقي
> 
> ...


*  دول الكفار حضرتك  :smile01
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *  دول الكفار حضرتك  :smile01
> *​


طب كويس انك قولت لي 

كان نفسي اشوف شكلهم من زمان ^_^


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

*





ايه ده يا عياد

مش ده الطريق الدولى رايح جاى ولا ايه ؟ ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> طب كويس انك قولت لي
> 
> كان نفسي اشوف شكلهم من زمان ^_^



*اده معقوله مشوفتيهمش قبل كده 

هما علي العموم خلصوا اكل وبيهضموا اهو 
 [YOUTUBE]IedYwb6jTmQ[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> لا ما اناا لسة عارفة انهاردة
> فا اول معرفت قولت لازم اقول لكم علي طول
> شفتي بقي



هههههههههههه

طيب كويس اى جديد تعرفيه مضاد للزهق

قوليلى عليه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* دولي ايه بس 
دول لسه بيسخنوا 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اده معقوله مشوفتيهمش قبل كده
> 
> هما علي العموم خلصوا اكل وبيهضموا اهو
> [YOUTUBE]IedYwb6jTmQ[/YOUTUBE]
> *​



ههههههههههه 
لا اول مرة اشوف شكلهم بحق وحقيقي 
بعدين هماا لحقو يخلصوو اكل اصلاً دة ولا بعد بكرة هيخلصوو


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب كويس اى جديد تعرفيه مضاد للزهق
> 
> قوليلى عليه



اوكي من عنيااا 
دا انتي حبيبتي من ايام اليكس دة عشان الجيزة بعيدة بس 
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> اوكي من عنيااا
> دا انتي حبيبتي من ايام اليكس دة عشان الجيزة بعيدة بس ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههه اه خلينا فى اليكس

اللى نعرفه احسن من اللى منعرفهوش


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

يس مالهااا اليكس يعني شغالة اهية 
هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

*ملاحظين انه انهاردة هو 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..اليوم الثاني من الاسبوع الثاني من الشهر الثاني من العام الثاني من العشرية الثانية من الالفية الثانية !!  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ملاحظين انه انهاردة هو
> .
> .
> .
> ...



* طيب كنتي استنيتي وكتبتي المشاركه دي الساعه الثانيه عشر 
مفيش صبر :act23:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *طيب كنتي استنيتي وكتبتي المشاركه دي الساعه الثانيه عشر
> مفيش صبر :act23:*



لاء ما الساعة 12 كده هندخل على بكرة  

مفروض كنت اكتبها الساعة 2 بعد الظهر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء ما الساعة 12 كده هندخل على بكرة
> 
> مفروض كنت اكتبها الساعة 2 بعد الظهر



*12:1 كده نبقي دخلنا في بكره 
بس فعلا كنت الافضل الساعه 2
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

صباااااااح الخير

عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*صباح النور يا تاسونى
انا صاحى من النوم حالم حلم هو مش حلم تقدر تقولى كابوس لحد
دلوقتى مش عارفله تفسير وهتجنن لانه بايخ جدا 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

خير خير انشاء الله

عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

تمام ، انتى اخبارك أيه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح الورد يااهل اسكندريه
صباح الفل يااهل القاهره
صباح الخير ياكل مصر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير
كوينا ومينا ونيتا 
عاملين ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

صياح النور يا نيتا

صباح النور يا عياد

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟ اوعوا تقولوا زى امبارح ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله شغااااااااال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صياح النور يا نيتا
> 
> صباح النور يا عياد
> 
> عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟ اوعوا تقولوا زى امبارح ؟



لا امبارح كان احلي بكتير


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

صباحو النور يا عياد ونيتا وتاسونى بالمره مع انى صبحت عليها من شويه 
نشكر ربنا عايشين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صباحو النور يا عياد ونيتا وتاسونى بالمره مع انى صبحت عليها من شويه
> نشكر ربنا عايشين



ديما يا رب


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

> لا امبارح كان احلي بكتير


 
كمان ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

> _صباحو النور يا عياد ونيتا وتاسونى بالمره مع انى صبحت عليها من شويه
> نشكر ربنا عايشين_




_*نظرية ابو بلاش كتر منه ههههههههههههه*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كمان ههههههههههههه



نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح الفل 
يا تاسوني ومينا وعياد
يلا انا جبت لكم الcappuccino عشان تصحوا وتفوقوا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الفل
> يا تاسوني ومينا وعياد
> يلا انا جبت لكم الcappuccino عشان تصحوا وتفوقوا



لا يا نيتا
انا مش بشرب حاجه حرام


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

الله عليكى بحب الكابتشينو


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا يا نيتا
> انا مش بشرب حاجه حرام


 
اعوز بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله عليكى بحب الكابتشينو


 
اتفضلي ياقمره 
بالهنا والشفا
دا اشتري لك ال coffee shop كله
مش واحد كابتشينو بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> اعوز بالله من الشيطان الرجيم



بارك الله فيكي


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

مفيش طيب حاجه ليا؟؟

ان شالله سحلب!

​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الفل
> يا تاسوني ومينا وعياد
> يلا انا جبت لكم الcappuccino عشان تصحوا وتفوقوا






!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا يا نيتا
> انا مش بشرب حاجه حرام




 
*انا بقى بموت فى الحرام :new6:
بس لو تكملى جميلك وتجيبى نسكافيه بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
بلاك جدا، بلاك اوى، بلاك خالص ،بلاك اخر حاجه
عشان مش بشرب اى حاجه باللبن الصبح *


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> _*نظرية ابو بلاش كتر منه ههههههههههههه*_


هههههههههه مبحبش ابو بلاش صدقينى :fun_lol:


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا كويس *
> *وعندي ليكي خبر بميه وتسعين جنيه *
> *انا في بيتنا اخيراً*
> *بقالي ساعه كده *​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> مفيش طيب حاجه ليا؟؟​
> 
> ان شالله سحلب!​


 
اطلبي ياقمر
احنا هنا بنلبي كل طلبات الزبائين
سحلب موغات قهوه شاي  ميه معدانيه
طلباتك


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

ماحدش هنا ولا ايه


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

لا مافيش حد هناا ولا اية :smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

يا بيبول اللى هنا مافيش حد هنا بيفهم فى الموبايلات :new2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

*سالخير جميعا *

*موبيل ايه يا ميرنا ؟*​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

سالنور عياد 
اسيك ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> سالنور عياد
> اسيك ؟



* سالنور يا باشا 
نحمدوه ماشي الحال 
انتي شلونك ؟
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه
شلوني لا حلوه الكلمة دي 

اناا زي امبارح بظبط 
نفس الزهق ونفس  الملل بتوع المبارح برضو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> شلوني لا حلوه الكلمة دي
> 
> اناا زي امبارح بظبط
> نفس الزهق ونفس  الملل بتوع المبارح برضو



*طب اسمعي المقطع ده 
صوته هيضيع الملل
*
[YOUTUBE]agGk4GE9HqY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه 
تصدق مليت اكتر :cry2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> تصدق مليت اكتر :cry2:



* انا بقي مخنوق جدا 
عايز اعمل تصميم للفلانتين مش لاقي افكار خالص 
وانا اصلا بكره افلانتين 
عايز اعمل تصميم حزين   
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء الخير

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

*نشكر ربنا كوينا 
اخبارك انتي ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا بقي مخنوق جدا
> عايز اعمل تصميم للفلانتين مش لاقي افكار خالص
> وانا اصلا بكره افلانتين
> عايز اعمل تصميم حزين
> *​



حزين !!!!! :t9:
مممممم طيب اقولك علي حاجة 
انت افتح الفوتو وافتح نيو عمل جديد
بعدين هتلاقي الوحي نزل لوحدة بالافكار :new6:
اية رايك بقي


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سالخير جميعا *
> 
> *موبيل ايه يا ميرنا ؟*​



سالنور 
موبايل نوكيا 5300 تعرف عنه اى حاجه   :shutup22:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

هابي فالنتين للجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور 

عاملين ايه كلكم؟؟

هابى فالنتين داى للجميع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

صباح الورد كوينا
اخبارك ايه


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا بقى بموت فى الحرام :new6:*
> *بس لو تكملى جميلك وتجيبى نسكافيه بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك*
> *بلاك جدا، بلاك اوى، بلاك خالص ،بلاك اخر حاجه*
> *عشان مش بشرب اى حاجه باللبن الصبح *


 
ايه يامينا الاكتئاب اللي انت عايش فيه ده
كله بلالالالالالالالالالالالالاك
طيب فتحه شويه خليه رمادي مثلا
المثل بيقول 
اضحك للدنيا تضحك لك


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

صباح الفالنتين عياد
صباح الفالنتين كوينا
ايه اخبار فالنتينتكو
هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا بقي مخنوق جدا *
> *عايز اعمل تصميم للفلانتين مش لاقي افكار خالص *
> *وانا اصلا بكره افلانتين *
> *عايز اعمل تصميم حزين  *​


 
ليه بس كده ياعياد
حزين ليه بس 
الواحد نفسه يفرح 
طيب اقولك صمم واحد بيدي حبيبته ورده بلاك 
بلاك خالص 
ايه رايك
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير نيتا
انا خلاص عملت دي


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ياعياد
تصميم جميل جدا
الوانه متناسقه وهاديه
وميريحه للعين
سلم ايديك يافنان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ياعياد
> تصميم جميل جدا
> الوانه متناسقه وهاديه
> وميريحه للعين
> سلم ايديك يافنان​



ميرسي نيتا
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> اطلبي ياقمر
> احنا هنا بنلبي كل طلبات الزبائين
> سحلب موغات قهوه شاي  ميه معدانيه
> طلباتك




ثانك يوووووو netta



هابي فالانتين تو يووووو    :36_3_11:
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Happy Valentine to all







ملطوشه

:blush2:


​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الخير نيتا
> انا خلاص عملت دي





I love it

:new5:
​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> Happy Valentine to all​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صباحووووووووووو  فل ياقمره
happy valentines day


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 فبراير 2012)

* صباح الخير يا  منتدى   كل عيد حب وانتم طيبن  وبمناسبة طبعا الحب   قرار العودة الى الحب ضد حواء مرة اخرى وتجهيز كل انواع الاسئلة ضد حواء 
صباحو الحب وعيد الحب الى حواء هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> I love it
> 
> :new5:
> ​



*شانكس 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> ثانك يوووووو netta​
> 
> 
> هابي فالانتين تو يووووو :36_3_11:​


تو يووووو تو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*سالخير نيتا 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور عليكوا

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح النور عليكوا
> 
> عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟




صباح الورد والفل والياسمين 

عاملين جمعية :spor2:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

> صباح الورد والفل والياسمين
> 
> عاملين جمعية :spor2:



ههههههههه حلوة اووى

مين بيقبض الاول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

*صباح النووور عليككم ..عملين إيه؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة اووى
> 
> مين بيقبض الاول



طبعاً انا اللى هبقض الأول . عشان انا اللى مسكاها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *صباح النووور عليككم ..عملين إيه؟؟*



صباح الفل عليكى يا قمر المنتدى 

احنا تمام وعاملين جمعية كمان


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور يا حبوا

احنا كويسين

وعاملين جمعية  انا هقبضها التانية هههههههههه


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

*نفسي افضض بحاجات جوايا
حاسه بحيره ووحده فظيعه

*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 فبراير 2012)

بنات حواء  الحرب عليكم بدات الان  .
 تحياتى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح النور يا حبوا
> 
> احنا كويسين
> 
> وعاملين جمعية  انا هقبضها التانية هههههههههه




انسى يا سكرة انك تشوفى منى فلوس 

امال انا هقبضها الاول ليه :t32: ليه :t32:

انا هطلع بفلوس الجمعية  على سويسرا :spor2:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *نفسي افضض بحاجات جوايا
> حاسه بحيره ووحده فظيعه
> 
> *​




*ليه الحيرة !!!!!!! ومن مين ؟؟؟؟؟ وفين ؟؟؟؟ وازاى *؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

> انسى يا سكرة انك تشوفى منى فلوس
> 
> امال انا هقبضها الاول ليه :t32: ليه :t32:
> 
> انا هطلع بفلوس الجمعية  على سويسرا :spor2:



ههههههههه الريان


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه الريان




هههههههههههههههههه جمعية الريان واحفادة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

مين هنااااااااك ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

*انا جه 
ازياتكم كلاتكم ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

احنا عايشين والحمد لله 

وانت عامل ايه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا عايشين والحمد لله
> 
> وانت عامل ايه ؟



*عامل كوبايه شاي تجيله حبر *
*وعمال اتعاطي فيها *
*بتسالي ليه ؟*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

*هاااي عاملين اية جميعا 
أزييكم ؟؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هاااي عاملين اية جميعا
> أزييكم ؟؟ *




* انا زعلان اوي يا سيرفنت 
انت عامل ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

> *عامل كوبايه شاي تجيله حبر *
> *وعمال اتعاطي فيها *
> *بتسالي ليه ؟*



شاى تقيل سكر كتير ههههههههههه

يعنى غلاسة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

ازيك يا سيرفنت

عامل ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شاى تقيل سكر كتير ههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى غلاسة



* لا شاي تقيل من غير سكر 
يعني عذاب 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا زعلان اوي يا سيرفنت
> انت عامل ايه ؟
> *​



*زعلان لية يا حبيبي ؟
هوة في أية ؟؟؟؟

أنا قلت أجي الموضوع أشرب شاي معاكو ... *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



ازيك يا سيرفنت

عامل ايه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بخير أشكر الرب ...انتي أزييك ؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *زعلان لية يا حبيبي ؟
> هوة في أية ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا قلت أجي الموضوع أشرب شاي معاكو ... *



*انا بشرب الشاي علشان انسي 
يرضيك ارشح نفسي للرئاسه 
محدش من اخواتي المصريين يدعمني 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

> *انا بخير أشكر الرب ...انتي أزييك ؟ *



الحمد لله


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

يا ناس 

اتكلموا ارغوا 

عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2012)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​



30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

يا مراحب يا مراحب

احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل ههههههههههه

ازيك يا روكا عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

مساء النوررررر يا ميرنا

كيفك يا حبى ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


*عقبال عندك يا ام كوووووووووووووثر:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مراحب يا مراحب
> 
> احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل ههههههههههه
> 
> ازيك يا روكا عاملة ايه ؟؟


*يا مراحب يا مراحب يا مراحب:smile02*
*طااااااااااااااااااااخ طااااااااااااااخ طااااااااااااااااااخ:gun:*
*حلو شغااااااااااااااااااااااااال:vava:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء النوررررر يا ميرنا
> 
> كيفك يا حبى ؟



مساء الخير ياحبى
انا يخسر نشكر ربنا
وانتى


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

انا تمام يا ميرنا 

الحمد لله


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عقبال عندك يا ام كوووووووووووووثر:smile02*​



ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياختى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ياختى


*العفش يا اووووختي:close_tem*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*سالخير ياللي هنا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2012)

*سالنوووووووووووور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*روكااااااااا ازيك يا قمر 
فينك مش باينه 
اخبار عنيكي ايه ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *روكااااااااا ازيك يا قمر
> فينك مش باينه
> اخبار عنيكي ايه ؟
> *​




روكا كويسة 

انت بقا مالك بتبرق ليه كدة ؟؟ رعبتنا


----------



## Koptisch (17 فبراير 2012)

ممكن حد يفهمني الموضوع عن اية عشان صعب اقرا127


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> روكا كويسة
> 
> انت بقا مالك بتبرق ليه كدة ؟؟ رعبتنا



* مفيش بس مخنوق جدا *
*انهارده كنت في المنيا *
*ولفيتها شبر شبر علشان الاقي بنزين للعربيه *
*ملقيتش غير بنزين 80 وانا كنت عايز 92*
*المهم اشتريته *
*هو سعره الرسمي 90 قرش *
*جبته غصب عني لاني مضطر باتنين جنيه *
*حار ونار في جتتهم *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 فبراير 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> ممكن حد يفهمني الموضوع عن اية عشان صعب اقرا127



*الموضوع هو **:close_tem*
*
الفرق بين بنزين 80 وبنزين 92 :act31: مع كتابه السعر للمستهلك وإنتهاز الفرص *:gun:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مفيش بس مخنوق جدا *
> *انهارده كنت في المنيا *
> *ولفيتها شبر شبر علشان الاقي بنزين للعربيه *
> *ملقيتش غير بنزين 80 وانا كنت عايز 92*
> ...



*ازاى الكلام ده ld:

ده انا قولتلهم متخدوش من الأسد غير جنى ونص :smile02
 *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ازاى الكلام ده ld:
> 
> ده انا قولتلهم متخدوش من الأسد غير جنى ونص :smile02
> *



* كده بردوا وانا اليل بقول انا تبع كبيره الدهاشنه جبلي 
اتاري العيل بتاكل عيش من وراكي 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2012)

بنمسي يا بشر


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

مساء الفل ياروزى
حمدالله على السلامه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

اهلا يا جوووووو

الله يسلمك
اخبارك ايه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا 
بقيت عاطل قد الدنيا
انتى ايه اخر اخبارك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه ايه ده بجد ليه كده

انا زي منا لا جديد


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ايه ده بجد ليه كده
> 
> انا زي منا لا جديد


زهق ملل طهقان قرفان  وحاجات كتير فوق بعض كدة 
سمعت اشاعه انك اتخطبتى 
اكدى او انفى او تجاهلى اتس اب تو يو يعنى 
مجتيش امبارح ولا اول امبارح ليه كان فيه حفله جناااااااااااااااان


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه انا كمان سمعت الاشاعه الجميله دي

بس كويس اللي طلع الاشاعه يعرفني اكتر مني هههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا انا لسه مش اتخطبت


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا كمان سمعت الاشاعه الجميله دي
> 
> بس كويس اللي طلع الاشاعه يعرفني اكتر مني هههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا انا لسه مش اتخطبت



طيب وعلى كدة عملتى نص اكليل ولا قبل الاكليل هتمضى المحضر  :smile02

حسب وجهه نظره يعنى
وبعدين مش اللى يروج اشاعه يروجها كامله 
ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

صح بمناسبه انك مكنتيش موجدودة انتى بتفضلى الرقبه الطويله ولا القصيرة فى الشباب ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههه معلش بقي ماهو حسب ما خياله صورله الواقعه

يلا بس اهي بشرة خير بردو عقبال عندكم جميعا هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يرزقك بأبن الحلال 
ومش هكملك المسرحيه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جو

وشيفاك مدبس مع حواء في موضوع

دخلت اشمت مش اكتر هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
تشمتى فى ميرنا اكيد
لو رجعتى كام صفحة ورا كانت بتعيط
هههههههههههههههههه 
انتى راجعه حاميه كدة ليه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ميرنا حبيبتي

انا داخله اشمت فيك انت بصراحه

احم احم الحق اختفي بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ميرنا حبيبتي
> 
> انا داخله اشمت فيك انت بصراحه
> 
> احم احم الحق اختفي بقي


ولاقيتى حاجة تشمتى علشانها 
ولا كان مشوار فاشوش
وتاكس رايح وتاكس جاى
وكدة يعنى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

لالالالالالالالا لقيت الحمد لله المشوار ماجاش علي الفاضي كنت هضايق اوي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا لقيت الحمد لله المشوار ماجاش علي الفاضي كنت هضايق اوي


طيب شمتى فيا فى ايه بالظبط هاه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

انا لسه مش قريت كل المشاركات لكن هتابع اللي جاي وارخم بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه جايه فى اخر يوم
الحمد لله حظى حلو


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ايه ده بجد يا خسااااااااااااره

طيب مليش دعوه مدوها كام يوم كمان هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

هى ميرنا تتمنى علشان تكمل انتقام منى
بس على مين 
والمصحف ابدا


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههه اوف بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ايه كميه الحب اللى راجعه بيها دى 
ماتخبطينى قلمين افضل


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مقدرش انت اخويا الطويل


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مقدرش انت اخويا الطويل


اسمها لا لا مطولش
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه اممممممممم


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

هقوم انا انام 
اصحى الصبح الاقى المنتدى بيبرققققققققق 
ههههههههههههههه 
تصبحى على خير


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه حاضر من عنيا يا فندم

وانت من اهل الخير


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير ياروزي
فينك من زمان ياقمر
وحشتينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

منوره الدردشه والمنتدي كله
ويلكم باك يا قمر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * كده بردوا وانا اليل بقول انا تبع كبيره الدهاشنه جبلي
> اتاري العيل بتاكل عيش من وراكي
> *​



ههههههههههههه
لأ منا لسة كبيرة الدهاشنة قبلى وبحرى 
بس كنت سايبة العيال تتفسح شوية وتاخد راحتها


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الخير ياروزي
> فينك من زمان ياقمر
> وحشتينا




انتي وحشتيني اكتر يا نيتا

اديني موجوده اهو يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> منوره الدردشه والمنتدي كله
> ويلكم باك يا قمر



ميرسي يا عياد

ده نوركم اكيد


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2012)

مساء الورد يا كل اللى هنا

منورة المنتدى يا روزى 

ازيك عياد - الملكة هيلانة - نيتا  ؟؟


----------



## بابا سمير (18 فبراير 2012)

*وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا عياد
> 
> ده نوركم اكيد



*العفش يا كبيره 
ده نور المسيح ونورك 

بقول يا كبيره اهو 
محدش جاب سيره نصه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد يا كل اللى هنا
> 
> منورة المنتدى يا روزى
> 
> ازيك عياد - الملكة هيلانة - نيتا  ؟؟



* تماس كوينا نشكر ربنا 
انتي شو اخبارااتك ؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد يا كل اللى هنا
> 
> منورة المنتدى يا روزى
> 
> ازيك عياد - الملكة هيلانة - نيتا  ؟؟




ده نورك يا تاسوني يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *العفش يا كبيره
> ده نور المسيح ونورك
> 
> بقول يا كبيره اهو
> ...




اه منا واخده بالي بردو:gy0000:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اه منا واخده بالي بردو:gy0000:



:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
:gy0000::gy0000:
:gy0000:​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله تمام يا عياد 

هاااااا لقيتوا حاجة نرغى فيها ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

اممممممم انا بفكر اهو في موضوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *روكااااااااا ازيك يا قمر
> فينك مش باينه
> اخبار عنيكي ايه ؟
> *​


*حلو شغال يا عياد*
*يعني احسن شوية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:
     :smil16::smil16::smil16:     
         :smil16::smil16:       
           :smil16:         ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلو شغال يا عياد*
> *يعني احسن شوية*​



دايما يا رب
اركزي بقي وخليكي في المنتدي بلاش شغل الضيوف ده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دايما يا رب
> اركزي بقي وخليكي في المنتدي بلاش شغل الضيوف ده


*ميرسي يا عياد ويارب انت كمان*
*ياعم انا ممنوع عليا اقعد علي الجهاز*
*وبعدين خفيف خفيف :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

*يا اهل المنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتدي*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
*ها بقا رفعتو بأييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا اهل المنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتدي*
> *كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> *ها بقا رفعتو بأييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*​


*وانتي طيبه يا خالتي 
 انا لسه ضارب الرفاع الرسمي بتاع كل مره 
لحمه بكميات عبيطه 
ومكرونه باشميل 
وملوخيه 
وبس 
نفسي مسدوده 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وانتي طيبه يا خالتي
> انا لسه ضارب الرفاع الرسمي بتاع كل مره
> لحمه بكميات عبيطه
> ومكرونه باشميل
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*بالهنا والشفتشي ياخويا*
*طب ليه مضربتش حاجة تاني تورتة والذي منه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *بالهنا والشفتشي ياخويا*
> *طب ليه مضربتش حاجة تاني تورتة والذي منه*​


* قصدك علبه الهوهوز اللي جبتها *
*وطول النهار *
*عمال اضر رز بلبن فرن وزبادو *

*لا مش بحب اجيب سيره الرافيع دي هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * قصدك علبه الهوهوز اللي جبتها *
> *وطول النهار *
> *عمال اضر رز بلبن فرن وزبادو *
> 
> *لا مش بحب اجيب سيره الرافيع دي هههههه*​


*علبببببببببة هوهوووووووز*
*برضه بالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علبببببببببة هوهوووووووز*
> *برضه بالهنا والشفا*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يهنيكي يا قمر 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبوبه 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يهنيكي يا قمر
> وكل سنه وانتي طيبوبه
> *​


*وانت طيب يا عياد*
*ويارب يكون سبب بركة لينا كلنا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

عاملين ايه ؟؟

اترفعتوا الحمد لله ناوين تصوموا بقى ؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت طيب يا عياد*
> *ويارب يكون سبب بركة لينا كلنا*​



* امين يا رب *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟
> 
> اترفعتوا الحمد لله ناوين تصوموا بقى ؟ هههههههههههه


*وانتي طيبوه يا كويننا علي وزن سوكيننا leasantr
اكيد طبعا انا عن نفسيتي ناوي 
لو كان في صحه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

> *وانتي طيبوه يا كويننا علي وزن سوكيننا leasantr
> اكيد طبعا انا عن نفسيتي ناوي
> لو كان في صحه *



سوكيننا 

ربنا يقدرك كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> سوكيننا
> 
> ربنا يقدرك كل سنة وانت طيب


*وانتي طيبه يا باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

والى هنا تنتهى اذاعتنا

وتصبحون على خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> والى هنا تنتهى اذاعتنا
> 
> وتصبحون على خير




* ما بدري يا حجه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

كيفكم عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*مصدع مووووووووووت 
ولا اسبرين وا حتي كيتوفان نافع ويايا 

مصدع مووووووووووووووت
وحاسس مخي ساقط في قفايا 


علي وزن بحبك موت ههههههههههههه

نشكر ربنا 
انتي ايه اخبارك ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

> *مصدع مووووووووووت
> ولا اسبرين وا حتي كيتوفان نافع ويايا
> 
> مصدع مووووووووووووووت
> ...



نفس الصداع مع شوية زعل بقى وفى الفرن

هتبقى جميييييييلة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفس الصداع مع شوية زعل بقى وفى الفرن
> 
> هتبقى جميييييييلة



* وده صيامي يا خالتي ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

> * وده صيامي يا خالتي ؟*


صيامى متقلقش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صيامى متقلقش



*اذا كان كده ماشي 
امال انتوا طابخين ايه انهارده ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

> *اذا كان كده ماشي
> امال انتوا طابخين ايه انهارده ؟*



هو ده اللى طبخينوا بس احنا حاطين عليه زعتر عشان يحلى الطعم شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده اللى طبخينوا بس احنا حاطين عليه زعتر عشان يحلى الطعم شوية



* لا انا مقطع علها فلفل احمر 
وحاطط جوز الطيب علشان الريحه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

مساء العسل يا شباب


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ليه الحيرة !!!!!!! ومن مين ؟؟؟؟؟ وفين ؟؟؟؟ وازاى *؟؟؟



حاسه انى تايهه
وفاقده الامل
كل حاجه ملخبطه اووووووى


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> حاسه انى تايهه
> وفاقده الامل
> كل حاجه ملخبطه اووووووى​


ربنا معاكى...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مساء العسل يا شباب


*سالخير عليكي يا خالتي *​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا معاكى...




ثانك يووووووووو


​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

ميييين هنا ؟؟؟

عاملين ايه كلكوا ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

انا هنا يا تاسوني

ازيك واخبارك ايه؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

ازيكم يا بنانيت
تاسوني وروزي منورين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

ازيكم يا بنانيت
تاسوني وروزي منورين:t23:


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

تمام يا روزى وانتى كيفك يا قمرر ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

ده نورك يا لولو

انا الحمد لله

وانتى ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده نورك يا لولو
> 
> انا الحمد لله
> 
> وانتى ؟؟؟


دووم يارب:new8:
انا بخير الحمدلله


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

الدردشه نامت لييييييه
يا عيب الشوم :closedeye


----------



## tasoni queena (26 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء النور يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا مساء النور يا اللى هنا
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟


 

احمممممممممممم
احممممممممممممممم
نحن هنا
بنمسي علي كل الموجودين
تاسوني وروزي ولولو وميرنا
مسي التامسي ياورد قاعد علي الكرااااااااسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

دلوقتى الصبح...يبقا ننزل بطقم اجمل صباح على الموجودين إلى هما ولا واحد هههههههههههه
إنت نايم و لا فى الشغل يا عياااااد.... سبت توبيكك و مشيت يا عياد هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2012)

صباحكم زي الورد جميعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباحكم زي الورد جميعا


 إنت عامل إيه؟؟ كويس؟؟ مش عارفا ليه صاحيا عايزا اسئل عليك....
 يوم جميل عليك يا عياد
 :flowers:


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2012)

عاملين ايه ؟؟؟

وازيكم كمان


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

اكيد احسن منك يا كوينا هههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عاملين ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> وازيكم كمان



عاملين مكرونة انهاردة :smile01


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> عاملين مكرونة انهاردة :smile01



انا جاعان قوووى على فكرة وماعنديش فى البيت حد كله مشى وسابونى من غير اكل 
ينفع اجى اكل  عندكم :8_5_19:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> انا جاعان قوووى على فكرة وماعنديش فى البيت حد كله مشى وسابونى من غير اكل
> ينفع اجى اكل  عندكم :8_5_19:


يااااا تصدق صعبت علياااا 
خلاص تعالي اهو كلو بثوابة :smil15:


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> يااااا تصدق صعبت علياااا
> خلاص تعالي اهو كلو بثوابة :smil15:


طول عمرك قلبك كبير يا بااااشا 
ربنا يخليكى للغلابة اللى زى على طول


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه
يلا اهو نعمل الخير ونرمي 

















في الزبالة :smil15:


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> يلا اهو نعمل الخير ونرمي
> 
> 
> ...


مش عارفين نودى جمايلك كلها فين دى يا فيبرونيا


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

يلا اي خدمة :smile01
بس فبرونيا كدة من غير حرف الـ ي الي بعد الـ ف 
عشان الحرف دة بينزفزني معلش:smile02


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> يلا اي خدمة :smile01
> بس فبرونيا كدة من غير حرف الـ ي الي بعد الـ ف
> عشان الحرف دة بينزفزني معلش:smile02


طالما بينرفزك يبقى خلاص يا فيبرونيا هههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه
بقي كدة ماسي مااسي 
ماكنش العشم ياا كابتن


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> بقي كدة ماسي مااسي
> ماكنش العشم ياا كابتن


اى خدمة يا فيبى نحن فى الخدمة هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2012)

بخخخخخخخخ


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

:w00t:


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

انتى غاوية تيجى تخضينا كدا يا روزى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2012)

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

اهلا ياروكا 
فينك يابنتي 
انتي بتدخلي علي سطر وتسيبي سطر


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء الورد يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (29 فبراير 2012)

ايه يا جماعة محدش بيتكلم ليه 

طب مساء الخير ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

مساء النور يا كوينا
ايه اخباراتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> اهلا ياروكا
> فينك يابنتي
> انتي بتدخلي علي سطر وتسيبي سطر


*اه يا بخت من زار وخفف:banned:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*مساء الخير عليكم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2012)

تمام يا لولة

وانتى عاملة ايه ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2012)

صباح النور يا بشرررر


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2012)

يا ناس يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 مارس 2012)

*أهلا ...
كيفك يا كوينا ؟
*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2012)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مارس 2012)

اين انتم ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)

باين ان الاعضاء كلهم زهقوا من الرغي قالوا يخدوا اجازة شوية :new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مارس 2012)

اخص عليهم

امال ارغى انا مع مين ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)

هههههههه
مسير اجازتهم تخلص ويرجوا تااني


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

صباح النور يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

يا نايميين ياللى هنا


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2012)

صباح الورد كوينا
اهو هنلبس وطلعين شغل
ادى اللى عملينة ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

شغل يوم الجمعة ؟؟

تلاقيك رايح تصلى الفجر فى الكنيسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

حد عايز يقول حاجه للبابا كيرلس


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2012)

صبح صبح

اخباركم ايه؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

تماس وحماس
انتي عامله ازاي


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> حد عايز يقول حاجه للبابا كيرلس



هقوله زى ما قولنا فى الخدمة كل سنة وانت طيب يا بابا كيرلس


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

يا مساء الخير يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه ؟؟ جرجس و روزى وعياد


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

ايه يا جماعة هو الموضوع ده هيفضل كتير نايم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

*هو المفروض البتاع دة بيتعمل فيه ايه طيب انا كل ما ادخل بلاقيه فاضى  *


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2012)

للاسف كوينا مش بلحق صلاة الجمع ة بيكون عندى شغل
اجازتى سبت وحد بلحق القداس  احسن ههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

تمام كوينا
انتي ازيك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> *هو المفروض البتاع دة بيتعمل فيه ايه طيب انا كل ما ادخل بلاقيه فاضى  *



البتاع ده موضوع للرغى

اللى عنده حاجة عايز يرغى فيها يجى هنا 

ها عندك مواضيع للرغى


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> للاسف كوينا مش بلحق صلاة الجمع ة بيكون عندى شغل
> اجازتى سبت وحد بلحق القداس  احسن ههه



طب كويس بتلحق حاجة

ايه اخباراتك ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> تمام كوينا
> انتي ازيك



انا كويسة الحمد لله

ها عندك حاجة للرغى مش انت صاحب الموضوع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> للاسف كوينا مش بلحق صلاة الجمع ة بيكون عندى شغل
> اجازتى سبت وحد بلحق القداس  احسن ههه




ههههههههههه اتلكك بقا لو عايز تدمجها مع صلاة العصر و تاخد ثوابها هتاخد بدل ما تضيع الثواب كله لكن انت بتلكك يا اخويا :smile02 




tasoni queena قال:


> البتاع ده موضوع للرغى
> 
> اللى عنده حاجة عايز يرغى فيها يجى هنا
> 
> ها عندك مواضيع للرغى




يالهوى انا مبعرفش اعمل حاجة غير انى ارغى :smile01 
الا قولولى صحيح عمر حد فيكم نام و صحى مبسوووووووط اوى اوى بغض النظر عن اى حاجة و تفتكرو ليه كدة ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> يالهوى انا مبعرفش اعمل حاجة غير انى ارغى :smile01
> الا قولولى صحيح عمر حد فيكم نام و صحى مبسوووووووط اوى اوى بغض النظر عن اى حاجة و تفتكرو ليه كدة ؟



متعرفيش حاجة غير الرغى ....... حبيييبتى  

لا محصلش قبل كده ...... بس متخافيش بيتعالج


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

*اولاً الموضوع مش بتاعي *
*دا بتاعنا كلنا *

*وعندي حاجه للرغي *
*انهارده كنت في الطاحونه عند البابا كيرلس *
*وكتبت  3 ورقات فلوسكاب بيجي نص اعضاء المنتدي والعيله واصحابي *

*والدنيا كانت زحمه موز *
*كل واحد بقي يقولي مين راح فين انهاره؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

هههههه انا مش عايزة اتعالج يا تاسونى دة انا ما صدقت :smile01

مش عارفة ليه متاكدة انك ولا ذكرت اسمى ولا عبرتنى فى الطاحونة ( و بعد اذنك هقر عليك عشان انا همووووت و اروح للبابا  )

انا مروحتش فى حتة نمممممممممت بقالى 3 ايام مطبقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههه انا مش عايزة اتعالج يا تاسونى دة انا ما صدقت :smile01
> 
> مش عارفة ليه متاكدة انك ولا ذكرت اسمى ولا عبرتنى فى الطاحونة ( و بعد اذنك هقر عليك عشان انا همووووت و اروح للبابا  )
> 
> انا مروحتش فى حتة نمممممممممت بقالى 3 ايام مطبقة



* لا بقي اسمك اتذكر 
بس مع المجاميع 
لاني بعد ما تعبت من الكتابه كتبت وباقي اعضاء المنتدي 
مش عارف ليه مكتبتش كل اعضاء المنتدي  ووفرت حبر 
بدل ما اكتب اسم اسم 

وقري براحتك 
طلع عيني هناك من الحزمه 
ومن التراب 
راجع شعري ابيض 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا بقي اسمك اتذكر
> بس مع المجاميع
> لاني بعد ما تعبت من الكتابه كتبت وباقي اعضاء المنتدي
> مش عارف ليه مكتبتش كل اعضاء المنتدي  ووفرت حبر
> ...



هههههههههه مش مشكلة شعرك المهم انك شوفت البابا  انا بصراحة مش اد انى اروح خالص فى اوقات الاعياد انا فى اى وقت فاضى بروحله عشان اقعد براحتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2012)

*انا كمان ما بعد الزحمه دي بقيت مش قد اني اروح في الاعياد 
ولا غير الاعياد
تمام اوي كده 
ههههههههههه

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> *اولاً الموضوع مش بتاعي *
> *دا بتاعنا كلنا *
> 
> *وعندي حاجه للرغي *
> ...



الله على التواضع

اسمى مكتووووووووب فى الورق الفلوسكاب ده ولا نسيته ؟؟

انا روحت الخدمة بتاعتى وجيت قعدت على المنتدى وببببببببس


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> هههههه انا مش عايزة اتعالج يا تاسونى دة انا ما صدقت :smile01



ليه انتى كنتى قبل كده هادية ومش رغاية ؟؟؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه انتى كنتى قبل كده هادية ومش رغاية ؟؟؟



اة فى اعدادى :smile01 لكن خلاص بقا .... انا بتكلم عن العلاج من الانبساط بدون اسباب :ura1:


----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

> اة فى اعدادى :smile01 لكن خلاص بقا .... انا بتكلم عن العلاج من الانبساط بدون اسباب :ura1:



لا لو على ده اوعى تتعالجى ابدا هههههههههههه

واستنى اجى اقف جنبك يمكن اتعدى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا لو على ده اوعى تتعالجى ابدا هههههههههههه
> 
> واستنى اجى اقف جنبك يمكن اتعدى



هههههههههه اتفضلى تنورينى :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

هااااااااا مين هناك ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

ايه يا جماعة المنتدى نام مننا كده ليه ؟؟

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*انا كويس يا كوينا 
انتي اخبارك ايه ؟

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*دايما يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

*الا هما فين البشر اللي كانوا هنا *
*فين نيتا *
*ومرينا *
*ولولو *
*وروزي *
*وعبود ومارسلينو *
*والباقي *
*الناس دي اتخطفت ولا ايه *​


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه يا جماعة المنتدى نام مننا كده ليه ؟؟
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟




وطى صوتك لاحسن يصحى​


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الا هما فين البشر اللي كانوا هنا *
> *فين نيتا *
> *ومرينا *
> *ولولو *
> ...




لا فى منتديات الله الواسعه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا فى منتديات الله الواسعه​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
 يسهلوا يا عم 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

> وطى صوتك لاحسن يصحى



لا متقلقش نومه تقيييل


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> يسهلوا يا عم
> *​




يسهله على ايه ياعم هههههه

انا يدوبك وقتى على أد هنا بس ​


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا متقلقش نومه تقيييل




هههههه خليه 

النوم بيظبط الصحه :boxing:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يسهله على ايه ياعم هههههه
> 
> انا يدوبك وقتى على أد هنا بس ​



* علي يدي ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

مين هنااااااااك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2012)

يا ناس يا اللى هنا

صباح الخير


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا ناس يا اللى هنا
> 
> صباح الخير





:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2012)

> :gun::gun::gun:



ايه صباح الثورة ده


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه صباح الثورة ده




تغييير ld:​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2012)

> تغييير ld:



فكرة برضه

صباح الحرية والعدالة


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

الموضوع ده نااااام على الاخر

عاملين ايه يا اللى هنا  ؟؟

يارب بخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

*


tasoni queena قال:



الموضوع ده نااااام على الاخر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


tasoni queena قال:


> * عاملين ايه يا اللى هنا  ؟؟*
> 
> * يارب بخير*




* بامانه بامانه *
*ويعلم ربنا *
*الموضوع جه علي بالي انهارده وقولت ادخل انشطه *
*عمرك اطول من عمري *

*اخبارك ايه يا كبيره *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

> * بامانه بامانه *
> *ويعلم ربنا *
> *الموضوع جه علي بالي انهارده وقولت ادخل انشطه *
> *عمرك اطول من عمري *
> ...



تمااااام الحمد لله

انا كنت فاكرة ادخل امبارح بس نسيت ههههههههههه

لسة ملقتوش حاجة ترغوا فيها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

*انا ممكن اتكلم في حاجه 
بس هتنكد عليكم 


انا مكتئب 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

يعنى انت شايف السعادة مقطعة بعضها عندنا

عادى اتكلم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

*انا وحيد 
تقريبا نسيت يعني ايه اصحاب 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

معطم الناس كده دلوقتى 

مش عارفة السبب بس ده بقى عادى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> معطم الناس كده دلوقتى
> 
> مش عارفة السبب بس ده بقى عادى



* لو ده العادي 
امال اللي مش عادي يبقي ايه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

مش معنى انه عادى انه صح

بس ده للاسف الشائع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معنى انه عادى انه صح
> 
> بس ده للاسف الشائع



* تبقي الحياه ايه لازمتها 
طالما هعيش وحيد في الزحمه ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

تبقى ملهاش معنى اكيد

لازم تدور على اصحاب جداد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تبقى ملهاش معنى اكيد
> 
> لازم تدور على اصحاب جداد


* هو التجديد مطلوب فعلا 
بس مينفعش نعامل القديم زي اللبس الضيق 
ميترميش يعني 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

اكيد ميترميش

بس لو مش قادر تتواصل معاهم نحاول نكون صداقات جديدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد ميترميش
> 
> بس لو مش قادر تتواصل معاهم نحاول نكون صداقات جديدة



*ربنا يدبر الخير :smi420:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2012)

نمتوا ليه
دردشوا وانا هتفرج


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

لاء صاحيين اهو هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

المنتدى نايم كده ليه ؟

ما تقوموا كده شوية  

الفسيخ والملوحة والبصل عامل عمايله هههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أبريل 2012)

بناءاً على طلب الأعضاء 





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نمتوا ليه
> دردشوا وانا هتفرج



منـــــــــور يا عيود 

ماحدش ليه نفس يتكلم 

لأن احياناً السكوت  يكون أبلغ من الكلام 

وكمال قال عياد

أعلنت الكلمات عن أفلاسها ليحل الصمت محلها :a63: 



tasoni queena قال:


> المنتدى نايم كده ليه ؟
> 
> عند مشوار بعد شوية :spor2:
> 
> ...



:t32: :t32: 


فكرة الموضوع جميلة يا عــــياد   

​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة الناس اللى نجت من الفسيخ والملوحة والبصل

تدخل تتكلم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة الناس اللى نجت من الفسيخ والملوحة والبصل
> 
> تدخل تتكلم



تصدقي انا مابطقش كل اللي انتِ قولتِ عليهم دول 

طيب اتكلمى انتِ olling:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2012)

منورين
كوينا وبوب


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2012)

الواحد اكل بصل لما اتعمى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> منورين
> كوينا وبوب



دا نورك يا باشا 



marcelino قال:


> الواحد اكل بصل لما اتعمى​



كفارة يا حج​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

العواف عليكو


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

ده نورك يا عياد

طب الحمد لله فى ناس اهى نجيت من الرنجة والملوحة هههههههههههه

مين هنااااك ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

مش انا


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

> مش انا



طب كويس :a63:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

سالخير​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

سالنورررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

ازيك يا خالتي


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

الحمد لله يا مقدس

وانت عامل ايه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

عاملييييين إيييه؟ سلام فى السريييع المريييع للجميييع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههه

سلاااام يا قمر

احنا عاملين كده هو 

وانتى ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

عامله مثلكم كدهون بردو  ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

طيب كويس

مش بدل ما نعمل كده هو :11azy:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

طبعا احسن ---


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

اين انتم ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

انا مش هنا​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

هاااااااااااااي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

آآمري ؟
نعم


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا مش هنا​



ولا اناا ... :t23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ولا اناا ... :t23:


طب استخبي بسرعه leasantr


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

طيب لما تيجوا قولولي ههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب لما تيجوا قولولي ههههههههه



ههههههه حاتر 
اصل اناا كنت هناك وجيت هنااا 
بعدين رحت هناا وجيت هنااك 
بعيدن زهقت قلت خليني هنااك بقي:smile01


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههه حاتر
> اصل اناا كنت هناك وجيت هنااا
> بعدين رحت هناا وجيت هنااك
> بعيدن زهقت قلت خليني هنااك بقي:smile01



ههههههههههههه يااااااااااه بتتعبي يا فيبي

ريحي يا حبيبتي احسن تدوخي من هنا وهناك ههههههههههleasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

انا عن نفسي مش فاهم حاجه
بس اعتبروني جه
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش فاهم حاجه
> بس اعتبروني جه
> ​




ههههههههههه الاخ تااااااااااااايه:hlp:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه الاخ تااااااااااااايه:hlp:


 لا عياد


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يااااااااااه بتتعبي يا فيبي
> 
> ريحي يا حبيبتي احسن تدوخي من هنا وهناك ههههههههههleasantr


هههههههههه
ايوة ماا اناا خلاص بقي قولت اروح هنااا ارتاح شوية بعدين اجي هنااك :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> ايوة ماا اناا خلاص بقي قولت اروح هنااا ارتاح شوية بعدين اجي هنااك :new6:




ههههههههههههه ربنا يوفقك بتتعبي:t30:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

كوبه في عينك
ههههههههههههههه

مش فيبي طبعا 
انا لن ولم اتغيرهههههههههههههه ​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا عياد



مين عياد دة انت تعرفة يا كابتن :smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كوبه في عينك
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش فيبي طبعا
> انا لن ولم اتغيرهههههههههههههه ​




واد انت اتقي شري احسنلك

اني احذرك بس ها leasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مين عياد دة انت تعرفة يا كابتن :smil15:



ده شخص ابن بني ادم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> واد انت اتقي شري احسنلك
> 
> اني احذرك بس ها leasantr



اتقي شر القصير اذا وثب
فقد يصيبك في منطقه الركب

منوره يا خاله نصه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اتقي شر القصير اذا وثب
> فقد يصيبك في منطقه الركب
> 
> منوره يا خاله نصه




ههههههههههه خفيف يا كابتن عيااااااااد

وبعدين ده نور الكهربااااااء ههههههههههه:t30:leasantr


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2012)

:new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه خفيف يا كابتن عيااااااااد
> 
> وبعدين ده نور الكهربااااااء ههههههههههه:t30:leasantr



علي اساس انك ابجاوره :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> علي اساس انك ابجاوره :t30:







هع هع هع لست انا هذا ..........

اكمل مكان النقط بكلمة مفيدة ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

الاباجوره​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الاباجوره​





غلط غلط

صفرررررررررررر اووووووووووف:smil8:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

الرجل يعني ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الرجل يعني ؟
> ​




هههههههههههههه30:


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

وحدوووووو

يا ناس يا اللى هنا

عايزين نرش مية ونستفتح 

عاملين ايه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

*نهارنا نادي بالصلاه عالهادي 
منوره يا خاله كوينا 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

نورك يا مقدس

موضوعك ومطرحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نورك يا مقدس
> 
> موضوعك ومطرحك




*نور المسيح ونورك يا حكه :smil12:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

هو ايه اللى حصل للمنتدى 

الناس نايمة بقالها فترة كبيرة كده ليه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

*انا عارفه يختي 
دحتي لسه علي الامتحانات 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ايه اللى حصل للمنتدى
> 
> الناس نايمة بقالها فترة كبيرة كده ليه ؟


*هو بعد صور البرلمان اللى نزلتيها ...*
*حد هيجيلوا نوم ؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

> *انا عارفه يختي
> دحتي لسه علي الامتحانات *



وحتى لو قريبة معتقدش دحاحين كده يعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

> *هو بعد صور البرلمان اللى نزلتيها ...*
> *حد هيجيلوا نوم ؟؟؟*



اكيد تقصد ام ايمن هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد تقصد ام ايمن هههههههههههه



*أيوة أقصد أم "ايمنوف" بتاعة روسيا ...*
*حاجة صعب*
صعب
*صعب*
*صعب*
*صعب*
*خالص ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

ومالها ام ايمن زى الفل اهى هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

صباح الفل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

صباااااح النور يا روزى

عاملة ايه يا بت ؟ وحشانى انتى ورغيك


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباااااح النور يا روزى
> 
> عاملة ايه يا بت ؟ وحشانى انتى ورغيك




هههههههه انا تمام يا حبي

انتي كمان وحشاني

يلا نرغي بقي ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> هههههههه انا تمام يا حبي
> 
> انتي كمان وحشاني
> 
> يلا نرغي بقي ههههههههههه:smil12:



موال كل مرة يللا افتحى موضوعى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> موال كل مرة يللا افتحى موضوعى




اممممممممم

طيب ماشي

يلا قوليلي صحيتي الساعه كام وعملتي ايه اعترفي ههههههههه:beee:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

مساء الخير عليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> ممممممممم
> 
> طيب ماشي
> 
> يلا قوليلي صحيتي الساعه كام وعملتي ايه اعترفي ههههههههه:beee:



صحيت الساعة 8 قعدت اتفرج على التلفزيون 

بعدين جيت المنتدى

وانتى ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

مساء الورد يا جوجو

اخبارك ايه؟


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> مساء الخير عليكم



مساء الخير يا اوسى نو

عامل ايه ؟


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

والله يا جدعان النهاردة يعتبر من اسوء ايام حياتى
ليه !! صحيت بدرى علشان مجانيش نوم وده نادرا ما يحدث يعنى 
فصاحى مقريفف وعاوز اناكف فى اى حد 
نفسي اضرب حد اعض حد 
كدة يعنى


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

اكتر من مرة عاتبتك وادتلك وقت تفكر  
كان قلبى كتير بيسامحك انما كان غدرك اكبر 
تيرارارارررررررررررررا


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

هو ايه اللى نادر انك تصحي بدرى ولا انك ميجلكش نوم امبارح ؟

اضرب روزى هههههههههه

انا بهدى النفوس


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

الاتنين محصلوش من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
روزى غلبانه 
لو خدت قلم مش هتاخد التانى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> لاتنين محصلوش من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان
> روزى غلبانه
> لو خدت قلم مش هتاخد التانى



يعنى مبتصحاش بدرى ؟؟ حظوووووووظ


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صحيت الساعة 8 قعدت اتفرج على التلفزيون
> 
> بعدين جيت المنتدى
> 
> وانتى ؟؟



انا صحيت 9 ولبست ونزلت الشغل

وااااااااااااااء

واديني قاعده علي النت وبشتغل 2*1 ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ايه اللى نادر انك تصحي بدرى ولا انك ميجلكش نوم امبارح ؟
> 
> اضرب روزى هههههههههه
> 
> انا بهدى النفوس




ههههههههههه بت انتي هعضك :ranting:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> انا صحيت 9 ولبست ونزلت الشغل
> 
> وااااااااااااااء
> 
> واديني قاعده علي النت وبشتغل 2*1 ههههههههه



ربنا معاكى يا حوبيكا على رأى رانيا


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الاتنين محصلوش من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> روزى غلبانه
> لو خدت قلم مش هتاخد التانى




هههههههههه يا طيب القلب انت

كوووووووووووبه:beee:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> ههههههههههه بت انتي هعضك :ranting:



لا خلاص رجعت فى كلامى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا خلاص رجعت فى كلامى



ايون كده انقذتي نفسك :beee:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

لا يا تاسونى انا مش بصحى بدرى ابدااا
انا بنام الصبح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بت يا روزى  انا كوبه 
طب مش هتاخدى القلم بقى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> ايون كده انقذتي نفسك :beee:



الحمد لله


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا يا تاسونى انا مش بصحى بدرى ابدااا
> انا بنام الصبح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه هيه هيه وده المطلوب

شوفت بقي اقنعتك ازاي:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله



:smil13:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

ده قلم  رصاص  مش قلم تانى 
بس برضه مش هتاخديه 
هههههههههههههه

هو ليه فيه ناس متخيله انها لو سابتك قلبك هيقف ومش هتقدر تعيش من غيرهم 
هى الناس كفرت من شويه 
النفس الداخل والخارج محدش يقدر يتحكم فيه


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

انا منتظر اللى قولتلك عليه يا كوينا 
علشان بس متبقاش بدايه معرفه منيله بنيله هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ده قلم  رصاص  مش قلم تانى
> بس برضه مش هتاخديه
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههه مش عايزه منك حاجه يا اخ

مفيش حد بيموت من بعد حد عادي الحياة مستمرة

واللي بيعز حد اكيد مش هيسيبه يبعد عنه ولا يتعبه

ده رأيي


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا منتظر اللى قولتلك عليه يا كوينا
> علشان بس متبقاش بدايه معرفه منيله بنيله هههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه ايه ها ها:smil12:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> ا يا تاسونى انا مش بصحى بدرى ابدااا
> انا بنام الصبح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هو انا بقول حظووووووظ من شوية

فى ناس كل يوم بتصحى بدرى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> انا منتظر اللى قولتلك عليه يا كوينا
> علشان بس متبقاش بدايه معرفه منيله بنيله هههههههههههههههه



ما انا بعتها هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه مش عايزه منك حاجه يا اخ
> 
> مفيش حد بيموت من بعد حد عادي الحياة مستمرة
> 
> ...


على كدة اى حد ينشغل عن حد يبقى مش بيعزه
او اى يتمسك بوجهه نظره وبرائيه يبقى مبيعزش 
لا كده تبقى الحياة صعبه اوى 


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ايه ها ها:smil12:


ايه اللى ايه هاه  هاه 
كل حاجة كدة ناطه فيها 
كووووووووبه 


tasoni queena قال:


> هو انا بقول حظووووووظ من شوية
> 
> فى ناس كل يوم بتصحى بدرى


ليه ان شاء الله وراهم الوزارة 


tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا بعتها هههههههههه


لا دى وحشه 
انا عاوز الحلوة 
اصل الموقف عجبنى
ولازم اعرف شكلها ايه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> على كدة اى حد ينشغل عن حد يبقى مش بيعزه
> او اى يتمسك بوجهه نظره وبرائيه يبقى مبيعزش
> لا كده تبقى الحياة صعبه اوى
> 
> ...



هههههههههه واد يا جوجو قول ايه اللي بتتكلموا عليه لفجركم بقي:spor22:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

انتى  نسيتى نفسك ولا ايه يا نصه 
تفجرى مين


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انتى  نسيتى نفسك ولا ايه يا نصه
> تفجرى مين


هع هع هع اتقي شري يا واد يا جوجو

انا بحذرك:ranting:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

اتكلمى على قدك طيب 
نحن لن نقبل تحذيرات  
ولن نركع


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتكلمى على قدك طيب
> نحن لن نقبل تحذيرات
> ولن نركع




ههههههههههه مااااااااااااشي الحساب يجمع بقي:beee:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

اهم حاجة يكون بيعرف يجمع


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اهم حاجة يكون بيعرف يجمع




اينحم يا كوووووووبه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> لا دى وحشه
> انا عاوز الحلوة
> اصل الموقف عجبنى
> ولازم اعرف شكلها ايه



ما دى احلى واحدة


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

كوووبه ايه بقى ياروزا 
بصى يابنتى
زمن ال .... خلاص انتهى
وانا مبقتش اخاف زى زمان 
انا بقيت اخاف اكتر


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما دى احلى واحدة


يابنتى متوجعيش قلبى معاكى :spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كوووبه ايه بقى ياروزا
> بصى يابنتى
> زمن ال .... خلاص انتهى
> وانا مبقتش اخاف زى زمان
> انا بقيت اخاف اكتر



ههههههههههه تصدق اقنعتني يا جوجو ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يابنتى متوجعيش قلبى معاكى :spor22:




احسن احسن:beee:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه تصدق اقنعتني يا جوجو ههههههههههه:beee:


انا المهم عندى
مزاج سعادتك 


روزي86 قال:


> احسن احسن:beee:


يا شماته ابلة ظاظا فيا


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا المهم عندى
> مزاج سعادتك
> 
> يا شماته ابلة ظاظا فيا




ههههههههه ظاظا في عينك


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

بصى انتى من انلهاردة اسمك ظاظا 
مش احلى من نصه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بصى انتى من انلهاردة اسمك ظاظا
> مش احلى من نصه




اوف بقي

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء:ranting:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

امال عاوزه اسم يكون ايه 
مش عاجبك حاجة ابددا كدة 
ارضى باللى ربنا كتبهولك


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> امال عاوزه اسم يكون ايه
> مش عاجبك حاجة ابددا كدة
> ارضى باللى ربنا كتبهولك




خليك في حالك بقي

بس ها:spor22:


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> يابنتى متوجعيش قلبى معاكى :spor22:



المرة الجاية بقى


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

وانا لسه هستنى المرة الجاااااااااااااايه 
انا بقولها دايما  
انا زى الموت 
معنديش مرتين
هى مرة واحدة 

ايامك سودة يا نصه 
هدعيلك دعوتين من فوق


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانا لسه هستنى المرة الجاااااااااااااايه
> انا بقولها دايما
> انا زى الموت
> معنديش مرتين
> ...




هههههههههه ولا يهمني يا واد انت


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

قلبك مات خلاص


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قلبك مات خلاص




هههههههههههه من زمااااااااان


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

البكيه فى حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> البكيه فى حياتك



هههههههههههه ميرسي يا حج:new2:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

العفو يا حجة


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

صبااااااح الخير يا اللى هنا


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

صباحوو عسل يا تاسوني

اخبارك ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله

وانتى عاملة ايه ؟

كل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي

مارجرجس يكون معاكي وعلي فكرة ده شفيعي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي
> 
> مارجرجس يكون معاكي وعلي فكرة ده شفيعي



يارب يا ختى 

ها يا روزى لقتيه ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يارب يا ختى
> 
> ها يا روزى لقتيه ؟؟




هو مين يلا بسرعه بسرعه انطقي ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> هو مين يلا بسرعه بسرعه انطقي ههههههههه



الموضوع اللى هنتكلم فيه

اللى مجنناه بقاله كتير عمالين ندور ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> مارجرجس يكون معاكي وعلي فكرة ده شفيعي



ههههههههه تعرفى انا كان قصدى عيد العمال


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الموضوع اللى هنتكلم فيه
> 
> اللى مجنناه بقاله كتير عمالين ندور ههههههههههه




هههههههههههه اه صح

طيب يلا نرغي عن معني الصداقة في حياة الانسان

ايه معني الصداقة من وجهة نظرك؟


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> هههههههههههه اه صح
> 
> طيب يلا نرغي عن معني الصداقة في حياة الانسان
> 
> ايه معني الصداقة من وجهة نظرك؟



الصديق اللى يقف معايا فى شدتى مش بس فرحى 

دى اهم نقطة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*فتحتوا بدري انهارده يعني *
*ها  يا تاسوني الايراد كام لحد دلوقتي ؟*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

الصديق وقت ما يحب 
صباح الخير


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصديق اللى يقف معايا فى شدتى مش بس فرحى
> 
> دى اهم نقطة



تمام وتفتكري ده بقي موجود بنسبة كام في %


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الصديق وقت ما يحب
> صباح الخير




صباح الفل يا جوجو

اشرحلي ازاي وقت ما يحب يا كابتن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*عندما تعلو بك المناصب يعرفك اصدقائك
وعندما تسقط تعرف من أصدقائك 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندما تعلو بك المناصب يعرفك اصدقائك
> وعندما تسقط تعرف من أصدقائك
> *​




امممممممممم مش شرط علي فكره ولو حصل كده يبقي مكنوش من الاساس اصدقاء دول اصحاب مصلحه مش اكتر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم مش شرط علي فكره ولو حصل كده يبقي مكنوش من الاساس اصدقاء دول اصحاب مصلحه مش اكتر



* مهو انتي بتسالي عن الحقيقي 
بوقولك هتعرفيه بكده
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

الصديق وقت ما يحب 
يعنى كل واحد ماشى بمزاجه
انتى لو حابه تبقى صديقة لفلانه  هتتقربيلها وهتبقوا اصدقاء ووقت ما متحبيش هتبعدى عنها ومش هتبقوا اصدقاء
الشرط الوحيد للصداقة هو الحب


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مهو انتي بتسالي عن الحقيقي
> بوقولك هتعرفيه بكده
> *​




اهاااااااااااا ممكن


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الصديق وقت ما يحب
> يعنى كل واحد ماشى بمزاجه
> انتى لو حابه تبقى صديقة لفلانه  هتتقربيلها وهتبقوا اصدقاء ووقت ما متحبيش هتبعدى عنها ومش هتبقوا اصدقاء
> الشرط الوحيد للصداقة هو الحب




الحب مطلوب مع كل الناس لازم نعامل الكل بحب سواء اصدقاء او مجرد معرفة

ومينفعش انا لو عايزه ابقي صديقة دي هبقي صديقتها لا اعتقد للصداقة مواقف بتوضح مين اللي ينفع يكون صديق ومين اللي مينفعش يكون حتي معرفة

ده من وجهة نظري


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الحب مطلوب مع كل الناس لازم نعامل الكل بحب سواء اصدقاء او مجرد معرفة
> 
> ومينفعش انا لو عايزه ابقي صديقة دي هبقي صديقتها لا اعتقد للصداقة مواقف بتوضح مين اللي ينفع يكون صديق ومين اللي مينفعش يكون حتي معرفة
> 
> ده من وجهة نظري


بصى  انا لو عاوز ابقى قدامك ملاك بجناحات هكون ملاك وهركب الجناحات 
كل واحد بيقدر يكسب اللى هو عاوزه من اللى قدامه 
والصداقه ايه غير قرب ناس من ناس 
ممكن فى موقف ما ابقى متغصب وكاره اللى بعمله ده 
بس علشان انا صديق لازم اعمل كدة 
هل ده معناه انى صديق بجد 
لا
ده معناه انى بمشي طريق الصداقه بالشكل اللى يخليها تستمر 
علشان انا حابب الصداقة دى تكمل 
حتى لو كنت كاره لموقف يعتبروه منى موقف رجولى


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بصى  انا لو عاوز ابقى قدامك ملاك بجناحات هكون ملاك وهركب الجناحات
> كل واحد بيقدر يكسب اللى هو عاوزه من اللى قدامه
> والصداقه ايه غير قرب ناس من ناس
> ممكن فى موقف ما ابقى متغصب وكاره اللى بعمله ده
> ...



الصداقة مفيهاش كره

لا صديق حقيقي وموجود دايما ومبسوط من ده

لا تبعد وتبقي مجرد زميل تسأل من وقت لتاني وفي فترات متباعده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

بتردشو فى إيه؟؟
 الصداقه؟؟


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الصداقة مفيهاش كره
> 
> لا صديق حقيقي وموجود دايما ومبسوط من ده
> 
> لا تبعد وتبقي مجرد زميل تسأل من وقت لتاني وفي فترات متباعده


مش كره 
بس انا بقولك  والايام هتثبتها 
فيه اصدقاء بنعتبرهم مننا قريبين  
وموجودين دايما 
وقدامنا مبسوطين دايما 
بس فى كتير من الاحيان بنلاقى حاجات غريبه بتحصل من اللى بنعتبرهم قريبين
واللى بنعتبرهم قريبين واصدقاء 
واحنا منقدرش  ناخد قرار بترك الثداقه  وتبقى صداقه ورقيه 
منظر وبس يعنى 
never say never


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتردشو فى إيه؟؟
> الصداقه؟؟



*بنجيب في سيرتك :t33:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش كره
> بس انا بقولك  والايام هتثبتها
> فيه اصدقاء بنعتبرهم مننا قريبين
> وموجودين دايما
> ...



فهمتك تقصد ايه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتردشو فى إيه؟؟
> الصداقه؟؟




اه حوارنا عن الصداقة

شاركينا بقي الحوار بوجهة نظرك في الموضوع


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتردشو فى إيه؟؟
> الصداقه؟؟


بنردش على مين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

الصداقه هى الانسان او الانسانه إلى تبقى بطبعتك ادامها و مش متصنعه  و تستحملو بعض و تسمعو لبعض--  و تكونو سر بعض-- 
 يعنى على الماشى كدا قولت لكم كلمتين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بنجيب في سيرتك :t33:*​


 اكيد سرتى حلوه هههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اكيد سرتى حلوه هههههههههه:smil12:



* طبعا 
كنا بنقول علي الناس اللي بتستخسر مواهبها :ranting:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طبعا *
> *كنا بنقول علي الناس اللي بتستخسر مواهبها :ranting:*​


 
 يا ساتر قول لى عليهم كدا و انا اجتعهم تجتيعاااااا هههههههههههه
البركه فيكم بئا  بتشجعو الميت يقوم -- عفارييت هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *فتحتوا بدري انهارده يعني *
> *ها  يا تاسوني الايراد كام لحد دلوقتي ؟*



الحمد لله رووووووووضا

لسة معملتش الجرد النهائى ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا ساتر قول لى عليهم كدا و انا* اجتعهم تجتيعاااااا* هههههههههههه
> البركه فيكم بئا  بتشجعو الميت يقوم -- عفارييت هههههههه


*يا لهوي :new2:
سمعت كتير عن الصعيدي السيس 
بس اول مره اشوفه 
متحاوليش تكتبي صعيدي تاني علشان منخسرش بعض :ranting:
لحسن وربنا هجري انادي عبود :t33:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *يا لهوي :new2:
> سمعت كتير عن الصعيدي السيس
> بس اول مره اشوفه
> متحاوليش تكتبي صعيدي تاني علشن منخسرش بعض :ranting:
> لحسن وربنا هجري انادي عبود :t33:*



هههههههههههه يالهوى

يا حبوا واحدة واحدة

العربى الاول وبعدين الصعيدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير علي كل من هو عضو في المنتدي والمنتديات المجاوره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الخير علي كل من هو عضو في المنتدي والمنتديات المجاوره


 صباح الخير عليك
وانت من انهي منتدى بقى؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباح الخير عليك
> وانت من انهي منتدى بقى؟؟


 
*لالالالالالالا ...عياد جاى يقرا ويمشى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباح الخير عليك
> وانت من انهي منتدى بقى؟؟



صباح الخير لولو باشا
انا من هنا منتدي الكنيسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالا ...عياد جاى يقرا ويمشى*



اقري ايه بالظبط
اوعي تقولي ربعين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اقري ايه بالظبط
> اوعي تقولي ربعين


*ههههههههه*
*لا أقرا لنا عدية ياسين *
*يالا انا قدامى لأتناشر ونص وأخلع*
*اعملوا ميتينجنات بقى وندردش زى زمان*
*عشان المنتدى بقى خنيييق قوى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالا ...عياد جاى يقرا ويمشى*


طالما يمشي مش يقرا بقى
مع اني مش فاهمه ردك  بس اهو ارد عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الخير لولو باشا
> انا من هنا منتدي الكنيسه


 منور المنتدى اكيد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طالما يمشي مش يقرا بقى
> مع اني مش فاهمه ردك بس اهو ارد عليك


*يعنى بتاخدينى على قد عقلى ؟؟*
*اية يا لولو ..دة احنا لسة فى بداية التعارف* :spor2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى بتاخدينى على قد عقلى ؟؟*
> *اية يا لولو ..دة احنا لسة فى بداية التعارف* :spor2:


 لا بس رديت ع حسب اللي فهمتو انا  بس   
يعني هزار في الاخر
وانا متشرفه ببداية التعارف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا بس رديت ع حسب اللي فهمتو انا بس
> يعني هزار في الاخر
> وانا متشرفه ببداية التعارف


*أهلا بيكى*
*وبما انهم كلهم سابونا لوحدنا انا وأنتى نحب نتعرف*
*أنزل لك لمون ؟ وألا عصير قصب ان شاء الله ؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهلا بيكى*
> *وبما انهم كلهم سابونا لوحدنا انا وأنتى نحب نتعرف*
> *أنزل لك لمون ؟ وألا عصير قصب ان شاء الله ؟*


اهلا بحضرتك
ع حسب لو هيكون في خناقه يبقى لمون
ويعني ايه عصير قصب وبيتشرب ازاي ده
انا لمون وانت عصير قصب
وشكراا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهلا بيكى*
> *وبما انهم كلهم سابونا لوحدنا انا وأنتى نحب نتعرف*
> *أنزل لك لمون ؟ وألا عصير قصب ان شاء الله ؟*


* و لا تتعب نفسك يا عبود خليك إنت قاعد و انا  هجيلكم بالمشاريب -- عيب عليك ده واجب علينا* :t13:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهلا بحضرتك
> ع حسب لو هيكون في خناقه يبقى لمون


 *خناقة لية ؟؟*
*ربنا ما يجيب خناق* ...:kap:



> ويعني ايه عصير قصب وبيتشرب ازاي ده


القصب بيدخل فى الماكينة من ناحية ويخرج عصير لونه أبيض من الناحية التانية ..يتعبى فى كوباية قزاز قذرة شوية 
ويتقربع على بق واحد
*بجد مش تعرفى عصير القصب ؟؟*:cry2:



> انا لمون وانت عصير قصب
> وشكراا


 *شكرا على أية ..دة هو كله جنيه واحد*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * و لا تتعب نفسك يا عبود خليك إنت قاعد و انا  هجيلكم بالمشاريب -- عيب عليك ده واجب علينا* :t13:​


شوفت الناس الجميله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خناقة لية ؟؟*
> *ربنا ما يجيب خناق* ...:kap:
> 
> القصب بيدخل فى الماكينة من ناحية ويخرج عصير لونه أبيض من الناحية التانية ..يتعبى فى كوباية قزاز قذرة شوية
> ...


اه بجد معرفوش
 يبقى انت عصير قصب وانا وحبو لمون 
خلاص مش شكرا وخد الجنيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

متحلمششش يا إلى فى باالى .. طول ما فى فرد من العصابه هنا مشش هتتهنااا يا عبوووود  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتش نيفينا معديا من هناك؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه بجد معرفوش
> يبقى انت عصير قصب وانا *وحبو* لمون


* لآ حوبوا بتشرب نسكافية ..*



> خلاص مش شكرا وخد الجنيه


*ألف شكر ..*
*وفرتى ..*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2012)

جالتك حبو اهي  وناويالك ع شر
سلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شوفت الناس الجميله


* إنت إلى جمييله  يا سينتو -- و بقالى فطره مش بشوفك و كل ما اعدى على البروفايل الاقى الباب و الشباك مقفولين و انسا ابعت رساله ههههههه*
* منوره حبيبتى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متحلمششش يا إلى فى باالى .. طول ما فى فرد من العصابه هنا مشش هتتهنااا يا عبوووود ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتش نيفينا معديا من هناك؟؟


 *نيفين هنا بس داخلة متخفية ..أحلم بأية انتى كماااان ...دايما نوايكم سيئة كدة ؟؟؟*
*يا أعوووووووذ بالله ...لا ترحموا ولا تخلوا رحمة تنزل ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جالتك حبو اهي وناويالك ع شر
> سلام



* هههههههههههه لا دى حبت غلاسه من نفسى... قبل ما يخش عياد و يحصل التحالف و يقعدو هما الاتنين كعادتهم يغلسو عليا هههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نيفين هنا بس داخلة متخفية ..أحلم بأية انتى كماااان ...دايما نوايكم سيئة كدة ؟؟؟*
> *يا أعوووووووذ بالله ...لا ترحموا ولا تخلوا رحمة تنزل ؟*


 
* يا عبوود إنت ناسى إن إحنا رحمه ربنا إلى نزلت :t14:*
* و غير كدا مالك و مال رحمه-- رحمه باباها قال مفيش نزول :a63:*
* انت بتعرف منين إن نيفو موجوده؟؟:11_9_12[1]:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*كل ده علي ما روحت افطر واجي 

تقرير بسرعه 
مين عمل ايه وانا مش هنا ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

عاملين ايه يا اللى هنا ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

عاملين كويسين
انتي عامله ازاي


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

عاملة كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

بطلي افتري علي الحيطه


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

انااا مش عملتي حاكة ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا مش عملتي حاكة ..



الانكار مش هينفعك
وديتي الفيونكه فين ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

> بطلي افتري علي الحيطه



هههههههههه غيرتها


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

> انااا مش عملتي حاكة ..



ليه ما تعملى


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الانكار مش هينفعك
> وديتي الفيونكه فين ؟



لاء الفيونكه زحلت مني 
ينفع كدة ..


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه ما تعملى


ما هي الي مش عايزة تيجي 
اعمل اية بقي ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> لاء الفيونكه زحلت مني
> ينفع كدة ..



حاولتي تصالحيها


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الفيونكة دى شكلتى منكم انتو الاتنين
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

* حد سمع عن التعديلات الدستورية الجديدة 

 الماده 407: الانترنت ببلاش مدى الحياه
 الماده 501 : الغاء التنسيق...... اللي عايز كلية يدخلها
 الماده 503: كل واحد من الشعب يحكم يوم معايا
 الماده 555: كل مواطن في مصر يملك شاليه في مارينا
 الماده 234: ممنوع البنات تتجوز غير اللي تختاره
 المادة 403: كل مواطن لية كيس اندومي في اليوم
 الماده 405: الفيس بوك هو مصدر التشريع
 الماده 406 :عيد الحب اجازة رسمي

 هااا .. حد نفسه فى مادة مش لاقها هنا ؟ 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حاولتي تصالحيها



حاولتي بس مش عايزة هي ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> * حد سمع عن التعديلات الدستورية الجديدة
> 
> الماده 407: الانترنت ببلاش مدى الحياه
> الماده 501 : الغاء التنسيق...... اللي عايز كلية يدخلها
> ...




* هههههههههه
انت بتحلم يا حلمي
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

يا ناس يا اللى هنا

عاملين ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا ناس يا اللى هنا
> 
> عاملين ايه




* انا بتفرج علي فيلم من الساعه 5 ولسه مش عايز يخلص 
بس فوق الرهيب
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا بتفرج علي فيلم من الساعه 5 ولسه مش عايز يخلص
> بس فوق الرهيب
> *​



فيلم 6 ساعات الا ربع ؟؟؟؟؟ ليه فيلم ايه دة ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

> * انا بتفرج علي فيلم من الساعه 5 ولسه مش عايز يخلص
> بس فوق الرهيب*​



فيلم ايه ؟؟

انا بتفرج على افلام 3d بالنظارة


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه وانا بعمل فى بحث من3 شهور ومش عايز يخلص من الواضح كل حاجة بتطول زى الثورة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> فيلم 6 ساعات الا ربع ؟؟؟؟؟ ليه فيلم ايه دة ؟؟؟



*نارنيا
لسه خلصان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فيلم ايه ؟؟
> 
> انا بتفرج على افلام 3d بالنظارة



* وده في البيت ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> ههههههههههههههه وانا بعمل فى بحث من3 شهور ومش عايز يخلص من الواضح كل حاجة بتطول زى الثورة



* بحث عن ايه ده يا خالتي
اوعي تكون تعاويذ سحريه للتطويل :smile01
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

> وده في البيت ؟



اى نعم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اى نعم


*ايشي خيال يا ناس :ura1:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

> ايشي خيال يا ناس :ura1:



الكلمة دى بقيت بشوفها كتير هنا 

ايه مصدرها دى هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الكلمة دى بقيت بشوفها كتير هنا
> 
> ايه مصدرها دى هههههههههههههه




*شعقوله !!!
في حد ميعرفش سمبول
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

> *شعقوله !!!
> في حد ميعرفش سمبول*​



شعقولة دى عرفاها

سمبول ايه بقى ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شعقولة دى عرفاها
> 
> سمبول ايه بقى ؟؟



*  زماااااااااااااااان اوي 
محمد صبحي كان عامل مسلسل اسمه سمبول 

 متعرفيهوش ولا ايه 
اسالي مامنا او بابا عليه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

> زماااااااااااااااان اوي
> محمد صبحي كان عامل مسلسل اسمه سمبول
> 
> متعرفيهوش ولا ايه
> اسالي مامنا او بابا عليه



لا معرفوش 

هههههههههههه حاضر هسألهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2012)

فين عياد؟؟  مالك يا عياد بس؟؟ ليه قافل كولو تانى كدا؟؟ الرب يشددك و يفرح قلبك--- يا ريت اشوفك موجود و بتشارك و بتفتكر الكل و دايما تبقا منور-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

> *الجيش بيقولك اتصرف *
> *بما ان المنتدي مفيهوش شات دائم *
> *قررت اتصرف هنا والان *
> *في هذا الموضوع *
> ...


*اولا انا قابلت بعض فى الطريق *
*اقوله تعاله بينادو عليك ميردش-- يا بعض الناس بتسئل بردو مبيعبرنيش...*
*فين و فين لما عرفت اوقفه و اتكلم معاه كلمتيت.*
*تصدق بئا!!*​ 
*و غير كدا يا عياد انا اكتشفت انك من الفلول و جاسوس كمان شغال فى الجيش هههههههههههه*
*و بما ان ده كلامك و ان الموضوع ده غرضه بردو نفتقد بعض--*
*فحبيت اقول لك إن *
*بعض قال لى انه مفتقدك لإنك مش بتخش...*
*و قال لى كمان إنك كنت دايما تطمن عليه فمن واجب بعض بردو يتطمن عليك... *
*طمنا عليك يا بعض---- قاصدى يا عياد ...*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك و يبعد عنك شوشو الى نازل بحقن كئابه فيك و انت شكلك كدا ادمنت و مادد إدك و بدائت تهرش قبل معاد الحقنه كل يوم...*
*( دى حبت رخامه من الى إنت كونت قايل إننا هنعملها فى بعض)*
*اذكرنى فى صلاتك يا عياد....*
*سلام الرب يملائك..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اولا انا قابلت بعض فى الطريق *
> *اقوله تعاله بينادو عليك ميردش-- يا بعض الناس بتسئل بردو مبيعبرنيش...*
> *فين و فين لما عرفت اوقفه و اتكلم معاه كلمتيت.*
> *تصدق بئا!!*​
> ...



ازيك يا بعض


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ازيك يا بعض


 
* ههههههههههههههههه كويس:new6:*
* انت اخبارك إيه يا بعض اخر:fun_lol:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

اهو نشكر ربنا 
مشتاق لبعض
ومش طايق بعض
واهو كله بعض


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

حبوا 
كوبتيك 
إزيكوا 
أخباركوا وأهرامكوا وجمهوريتكوا 
يا رب تكونوا بخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا يا باشا 
ازيك انتي


واخد بالي كده من بعيد لبعيد انك بقيتي مصممه بريمو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نشكر ربنا يا باشا
> ازيك انتي
> 
> 
> واخد بالي كده من بعيد لبعيد انك بقيتي مصممه بريمو



ههههههههههههههههههه أزياء بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

بردوا مش وحش اهو كله اكل عيش


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بردوا مش وحش اهو كله اكل عيش




مش فاهمة
 إنتا إية اللى غيرك  وقفل ملفك ونبذك وطفى اللمبة بتاعتك يا أسد 
ده انتا حتى أسد :mus13:
أمال لو كنت سيد قشطة كنت عملت إية ؟؟؟:new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

كنت انتحرت
ظروف يا خالتي متاخديش في بالك

كتير اصلا مخدش باله
المهم مقولتيش عامله ايه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كنت انتحرت
> ظروف يا خالتي متاخديش في بالك
> 
> كتير اصلا مخدش باله
> المهم مقولتيش عامله ايه



أنا مليش دعوة باللى ما أخدتش باله 

بس أنا واخدة بالى من زمااان ومش عارفة أكلمك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

ولا يهمك يا كبيره
بس لحد الان 
مقولتيش ازيك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ولا يهمك يا كبيره
> بس لحد الان
> مقولتيش ازيك




الحمد لله .........
بشكر ربنا كتير على كل حال سواء فرح أو حزن أو ضيقة أو تجربة 
وأشكرك على سؤالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الحمد لله .........
> بشكر ربنا كتير على كل حال سواء فرح أو حزن أو ضيقة أو تجربة
> وأشكرك على سؤالك



شكر ايه بس اللي من غير تقيم ده 
ده شكر بدون تقيم 
زي عربيه من غير بنزين هههههههههه

بهزر متبعتيش حاجه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

*صباح الخير عيااااد*
* صباح الخير هيلنه*
* اخبراتكم اهرماتكم جمهوريتكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* خش بئا  فى دمى  مش عارفا ابطله ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

صباح شريف افنظم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *صباح الخير عيااااد*
> * صباح الخير هيلنه*
> * اخبراتكم اهرماتكم جمهوريتكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * خش بئا  فى دمى  مش عارفا ابطله ههههههههههههههههههه*





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح شريف افنظم




يا صباح الكوارع 
إنتوا لسة عايشين 
أنا مش لسة سيباكم من 8 ساعات 
أصحى من النوم الاقيكم فى وشى 
خضتونى :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

لسه عايشين !!!!

انا عن نفسي ممكن اتوفي عادي 
شوفي حبوا ايه ظروفها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يا صباح الكوارع
> إنتوا لسة عايشين
> أنا مش لسة سيباكم من 8 ساعات
> أصحى من النوم الاقيكم فى وشى
> خضتونى :smile02


 *هههههههههههههههه*
* سلامتك من الخضه إنشاله  "بعض" البعيد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*  قال خضه قال-- دا إنتى اصطبحتى بملاكين  هههههههههههههه:smi200:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لسه عايشين !!!!
> 
> انا عن نفسي ممكن اتوفي عادي
> شوفي حبوا ايه ظروفها


* لا مش بحب اتوف انا!!*
* إيه القرف ده على الصبح يا عياد    إنت ممكن تتف عادى ؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

صباح الخير عياد - هيلانة - حبوا

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2012)

*نشكر ربنا كويسين*
* انت اخبارك إيه؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

تمام يا قمر

الحمد لله


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لسه عايشين !!!!
> 
> انا عن نفسي ممكن اتوفي عادي
> شوفي حبوا ايه ظروفها



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> * سلامتك من الخضه إنشاله  "بعض" البعيد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *  قال خضه قال-- دا إنتى اصطبحتى بملاكين  هههههههههههههه:smi200:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بصراحة دمكوا بقا شربات 




tasoni queena قال:


> صباح الخير عياد - هيلانة - حبوا
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟



يا صباح الفل يا تاسونى يا قمر 
يا رب تكونى بخير 
عاملين جمعية ........... تحبى تدخلى فيها ؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاكين فعل يا حبو 

ازيك هيلانه وكوينا 

*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملاكين فعل يا حبو
> 
> ازيك هيلانه وكوينا
> ...




إنتا ما بتنامش إبداً 
كل لما أفتح الاقيك صاحى :gun:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

هااااااااااااااااع ..ميييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتا ما بتنامش إبداً
> كل لما أفتح الاقيك صاحى :gun:


*ههههههههههههههههه
انا انا مش لاجي 24 ساعه زي ما انتي متخيله 
بس انا عامل اوبشن في موبيلي 
اي حد يرد في موضوع انا مشترك فيه يبعتلي ماسج 
ادخل ارد وتاني خارج 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هااااااااااااااااع ..ميييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك ​




لأ مش ممكن 

بداية هنا 

كله يوسع 

يالا يا عياد إعملنا شاى بسرعة 
هاتى شوية بسكويت يا حبوا 
إعملى حساب بداية معاكى يا تاسونى فى الجمعية  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

*أنتو لسة بترغوا هنا ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هااااااااااااااااع ..ميييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك ​



* يا ساتر يا رب 
يا عم بكلم حبو " مؤنث "
وهيلانه " مؤنث "
وكوينا " مؤنث "

لازم تنط في الحلل يا عم " المذكر " 
اهلا يا سيدي نورت هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتو لسة بترغوا هنا ؟؟*



* ملناش متوي غيره يا كبير 
عامل ايه انت 
وايه اخبراتك ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا ساتر يا رب
> يا عم بكلم حبو " مؤنث "
> وهيلانه " مؤنث "
> وكوينا " مؤنث "
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متزعلش نفسك عبود بقا فعل ماضى من زمااااااااان هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متزعلش نفسك عبود بقا فعل ماضى من زمااااااااان هههههههههههههههههه



* بقي فعل ماضي ازاي يعني ؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتو لسة بترغوا هنا ؟؟*










طلبك يا باشا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بقي فعل ماضي ازاي يعني ؟*​


*كنت لسة هسأل ناو ...*
*بقى فعل ماضى ازاى يعنى وسيبك م الرشوة بتاعة الكوارع تتييى *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ مش ممكن
> 
> بداية هنا
> 
> ...



أسمي "كريس " يا استاذه ..
احسنلك يعني !! لحسن مش هيحصل كويس..
وبعدين انا عايز "باستافلورا" ..
مش شاي وبسوكيت والحاجات القرديحي تيييي


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين بكرة الفطار 
قصدي عيد الرسل ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين بكرة الفطار






+febronia+ قال:


> قصدي عيد الرسل ...



* وانتي طيبه يا احلي فيونكه 
ويا رب السنه الجايه اشوفك في بيت العدل 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وانتي طيبه يا احلي فيونكه
> ويا رب السنه الجايه اشوفك في بيت العدل
> *​





بعد الشر علياا 
بتدعي عليااا يااا عياااد مااسي ماكنش العشم ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بعد الشر علياا
> بتدعي عليااا يااا عياااد مااسي ماكنش العشم ..


*متحاوليش 
شر لابد منه
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متحاوليش
> شر لابد منه
> *​



ههههههههه
يااااا ع البني ادم ياااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> يااااا ع البني ادم ياااااااا



*ميملاش عينه غير الـ ............ النضاره 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> لأ مش ممكن
> 
> بداية هنا
> 
> ...





عنيا اهم حاجة تكونوا عاملين حسابى معاكوا اصلا فى الجمعية هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> يا صباح الفل يا تاسونى يا قمر
> يا رب تكونى بخير
> عاملين جمعية ........... تحبى تدخلى فيها ؟؟؟



تمام يا قمر

اه اعملوا حسابى معاكوا


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملاكين فعل يا حبو
> 
> ازيك هيلانه وكوينا



تمام يا عياد

شغال يونيفرسال


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> هااااااااااااااااع ..ميييييييييييييين هنااااااااااااااااااااك



الزمالكاوية هنا اهم ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

*انتي لسه متعالجتيش من موضوع ينوفيرسال ده ؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> انتي لسه متعالجتيش من موضوع ينوفيرسال ده ؟



لا اتعالجت بس بقولها من باب التغيير

هفضل تمام الحمد لله هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2012)

*علي خيره الله ههههههههههه


يلا اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير 
هروح انام جنب الكتاكيت 
باي جميعاً
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

> علي خيره الله ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يلا اقولكم تصبحوا علي خير
> ...



ههههههههه وانت من اهله

بااااى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

صباح الخير
عياد. انت أختفيت تانى؟
مالك ...ملحقتش أرض عليك لقيتك فقلت الدكان من جديد.
الواحد لازم ياخد منك المفاتيح عبشأن مش تقفل تانى.
أو طمعت فئ الأكل لوحدك فقولت اقفل عاشأن محدش يفطر معإك .


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

صباح الخير يا حبوا

كيفك انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

تمام نشكر ربنا بس عندئ صداع رهيب .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

صباحك. جميل كوينا و يأرب تكونئ بخير


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

> تمام نشكر ربنا بس عندئ صداع رهيب .



سلامتك يا حبوا



> صباحك. جميل كوينا و يأرب تكونئ بخير



تمام الحمد لله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يوليو 2012)

*ياعم عياد مش باحب أتعامل مع الأنفزابليون ...*
*أما تفتح الوول عندك أو تفتح الخاص ...أنت حر بقى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

بتفرج على كاسبر أنفيزيبل
أخبأرك يا عبود .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ازيكم ياللي هنا 
ازيك يا بعض ؟​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ازيك يا عياد
عامل ايييييييييييييييييية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ازيك يا عياد
> عامل ايييييييييييييييييية


  نشكر ربنا يا سمير انت ايه اخبارك؟


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

واالله ياخيى
عياد
جيالى مزاج 
انى اكتب شعر حلمنتيشى
من تاليفى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> واالله ياخيى
> عياد
> جيالى مزاج
> انى اكتب شعر حلمنتيشى
> من تاليفى



* دوس يا معلم 
وربنا معاك ويعطيك الوحي 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عيوناااااااااااااااااااااا
بس اية رايك 
انت مثلا  تكتب
جملتين واناارد وراك
وكاننا بنغنى على بعض
هههههههههههههه
تحب نبتدى بالرومانسية
افلام هندى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عيوناااااااااااااااااااااا
> بس اية رايك
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
لا انا مليش في الحلمنتيشي 
وبعدين انا مبسعاش للكتابه هي اللي بتجيلي يعني بظروفها كده 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص يا اخوايا
تحب 
نتكلم شوية 
عن شغل افلام هندى
عن الحب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> خلاص يا اخوايا
> تحب
> نتكلم شوية
> عن شغل افلام هندى
> ...



* طيب ما تفكك من بوليود 
وتخلينا في هوليود 
مليش في الهندي وبطلت احب 
خلينا في الاكشن *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه
اوك
رايك فى تجسيد
الابطال مثلا 
سوبرمان
وباتمان
كانواشخاص كرتونية
واصبحو فى ابطال 
هيوليود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههه
> اوك
> رايك فى تجسيد
> الابطال مثلا
> ...



*لا يا كبير 
سوبر مان وباتمان 
وكل الشخصيات الخياليه دي
اتعملت افلام وبعد كده اتعملت كارتون 
يعني هوليود اللي بتصدر لديزني مش العكس 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

اول مرةاعرف
لانى بلاقىمعظن الشخصيات
كرتونية
بيتم تجسيدها فى افلامها اجنبية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*حد معاه فكة عشرة جنيه هنا ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد معاه فكة عشرة جنيه هنا ؟*



* معايا صره 100 علي بعضها 
مش هعد لسه 

يلزم ؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

لاممعناش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *معايا صره 100 علي بعضها *
> *مش هعد لسه *​
> 
> *يلزم ؟*​


*صُرة اية يابنى ؟*
*انت جاى من أيام الهجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خلاص بعت الواد يفك ....*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندك ( سوالف ) جديدة ...والا نشوف لنا " مزين " تانى ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا لسةشايل 
السوالف يا اخونا عبود
من شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



صُرة اية يابنى ؟
 انت جاى من أيام الهجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 خلاص بعت الواد يفك ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


 انت متعرفش ولا ايه 
انا بروح للزبون من دول الاقيه مجهزلي الفلوس الفضه دي 
كل ميه في كيس 
ومفيش وقت نعد
الكيس 850 جرام يبقي 100 علي طول 


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انا لسةشايل
> السوالف يا اخونا عبود
> من شوية


*يبقى ما تهوبش هناك فى المصطبة*
*لأن شرطهم اللى يدخل يكون عنده ( سوالف ) *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش تبي تسولف يخوي ؟
اجول ...

وش رئيك نتسولف بال " غتاته "


 بتعامل مع ناس في الشغل 
واخده جايزه نوبيل في الغتاته 

اعمل معاهم ايه 
الشتيمه مش بتأثر فيهم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*قولى بصراحة بقى *
*مافيش مرة فى حياتك حسيت بالحقد على ( رشدى أباظة ) ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



قولى بصراحة بقى 
 مافيش مرة فى حياتك حسيت بالحقد على ( رشدى أباظة ) ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


بص يا عمنا 
انا لما اشوف فيك حاجه حلوه 
احب اعملها مش اقلدك تقليد اعمي 
بس هاخد منك الحلو واضيفه لشخصيتي 


انما احقد عليك معتقدش 
اما الحج رشدي معتقدش انه فيه حاجه زياده اوي 
ولا من الخوارق علشان احقد عليه 


*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى ما تهوبش هناك فى المصطبة*
> *لأن شرطهم اللى يدخل يكون عنده ( سوالف ) *


..................
لا منا بخلاص بدرى بدرى
لا تقلق انا سمير الشاعر
يا فرند


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش فهمتنى انت ياعمنا ...*
*يعنى واحد زى دة غنيت له كل نجمات الطرب ...*
*صباح - شادية - نجاة الصغيرة *
*ورقصت له سامية جمال *
*وحبيته كل النجمات ....حتى فاتن حمامة !!!*
*كل دة ليس مدعاة للحقد على اللى جابوه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رشدى اباظة
احبهووووووووووووووووووش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> رشدى اباظة
> احبهووووووووووووووووووش


*ماحدش قالك تحبه*
*بنقول تحقد عليه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش فهمتنى انت ياعمنا ...*
> *يعنى واحد زى دة غنيت له كل نجمات الطرب ...*
> *صباح - شادية - نجاة الصغيرة *
> *ورقصت له سامية جمال *
> ...



*بص يا عمنا *
*مش هفرح انا بلمه سوري " الحريم " حوليا *
*وخصوصاً لمتهم حوليه " في ما يخالف شرع الله "*

*انا احب ابقي مع واحده بس تحبني واحبها*

*يعني بردوا مفيش مجال اني احقد عليه *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بص يا عمنا *
> *مش هفرح انا بلمه سوري " الحريم " حوليا *
> *وخصوصاً لمتهم حوليه " في ما يخالف شرع الله "*
> 
> ...


هو دا راى يا اخى عبود
نفس كلام اخونا
عبود
بس هقولك شى
الزبالة ديمابيتلم حاوليا ذبان
رشدى اباظة كدا
رفم انوفى بعض
الافلام امووووووووووت
فية


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انما احقد عليك معتقدش
> ...



عارف ياعياد ؟ انت مفروض تعدم اعدام بدون محاكمة على كلامك ده على رشدى اباظة:yahoo:
يالهوى وقدرت تقولها ؟ مش فيه حاجة زيادة ؟ هو ايه اللى ناقص فيه اصلا ؟


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عارف ياعياد ؟ انت مفروض تعدم اعدام بدون محاكمة على كلامك ده على رشدى اباظة:yahoo:
> يالهوى وقدرت تقولها ؟ مش فيه حاجة زيادة ؟ هو ايه اللى ناقص فيه اصلا ؟



الكمال لله يا دكتوره 
لو هنبص للناس بنظرتك دي مش بعيد تلاقي طافه من الناس بتعبد هيفا ولا اليسا

محدش احسن من حد غير بعقله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*ازيكم انهارده يا قوم ؟
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*احنا فُلة انت ايه اخباراتك يا حقودى يا بتاع عمو رشدى ؟؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا فُلة انت ايه اخباراتك يا حقودى يا بتاع عمو رشدى ؟؟ *



* لبسونا تهمه بقي وقولوا حقودي 
عظيم بيمين لا بحقد عليه ولا بغير منه 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

وحشتونى يا جدعااااااااااان
ايةاخبار عمو  رشدى اخويا عياد
عامل ايةمعاك هو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> وحشتونى يا جدعااااااااااان
> ايةاخبار عمو  رشدى اخويا عياد
> عامل ايةمعاك هو



* نشكر ربنا يا سمير 
وعمو رشدي بيسلم عليك :t4:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نشكر ربنا يا سمير
> وعمو رشدي بيسلم عليك :t4:
> *​


بحس انك بتنادى عليا
اوبمعنى اصح بتنطق اسمى بنبرة معينة
:act23::act23::act23::act23:
هههههههههه
والله اميتاب بتشان اسطورة
احسن منو
ههههههههههه
ابعتلو كدا:new8::new8:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بحس انك بتنادى عليا
> اوبمعنى اصح بتنطق اسمى بنبرة معينة
> :act23::act23::act23::act23:
> هههههههههه
> ...



* يا عمنا ابعدني عن الهندي انا 
وبعدين ما تبعتله انت 
انا مبحوش 
يا سميررررررررررررررر *:smile01​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا عمنا ابعدني عن الهندي انا
> وبعدين ما تبعتله انت
> انا مبحوش
> يا سميررررررررررررررر *:smile01​


سعتها لو انا  هبعتلو
سعتها هتبقى كارثة
هيحصل ضرب اكشن ومغامرة
والسنوان تتفرج عليا 
اسطورتين
الاسطورة رشدى اباظة
والاسطورة سمورررررررة اللى هو انا :budo::budo:
ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سعتها لو انا  هبعتلو
> سعتها هتبقى كارثة
> هيحصل ضرب اكشن ومغامرة
> والسنوان تتفرج عليا
> ...




*ربنا يزيدك تواضع يبني هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يزيدك تواضع يبني هههههههههه
> *​


معكش موضوع
ندردشة فية
ياااااااااا 
فرند


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> معكش موضوع
> ندردشة فية
> ياااااااااا
> فرند



* مع حاله الملل اللي احنا فيها دي تحس ان المواضيع راحت مشوار 
بفكر من الصبح مش لاقي حاجه اعملها 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

من عندى كذا موضوع
بس ولاموضوع
انت مش
هتحب تتكلم فية
وانا اهوساكت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

سالخير يا بشر 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

سالنووور ^_^

عامل ايه اساديكى ؟

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> سالنووور ^_^
> 
> عامل ايه اساديكى ؟
> 
> ​



* تمام اساحبي 
اخباراتك ايه ؟
واخبار عظيمه يا مصر ايه هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام، هههههههه بتسلم عليك 
.
.
.
*لا تجعل نفسك كالسيجاره 
يدفعون المال عندما يحتاجونك ,,
ويدوسونك عندما ينتهون منك  !!
بل كن كالماء
يموتون إن لم يحصلوا عليك *

ايه الجبروت دا ,, خليك ايزى اساحبببى,, مش مستاهلة سدقنى
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تمام، هههههههه بتسلم عليك
> .
> .
> .
> ...



* كنت في بادئ الامر ايزي 
الي ان سخر مني الخسيس
فقررت اجل من نفسي شيئاً
يحتاج له القاحط والعزيز
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

اممم بجد أنا زيك اتشنكلت كتيييير، وقسيت بعد ما كنت حنين، 
بعد كدا اتضحلى ان بدأت اخسر الخسيس ع العزيز وان القسوة دى مش هى العلاج المفيد الداوى للجروح,,, الأفضل اعمل الخير وارميه فى البحر ومتنتظرش حاجة من حد

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اممم بجد أنا زيك اتشنكلت كتيييير، وقسيت بعد ما كنت حنين،
> بعد كدا اتضحلى ان بدأت اخسر الخسيس ع العزيز وان القسوة دى مش هى العلاج المفيد الداوى للجروح,,, الأفضل اعمل الخير وارميه فى البحر ومتنتظرش حاجة من حد
> 
> ​



* ده كلام كويس 
بس مثالي جدا 
في ناس الخير بيطمر فيها 
وفي ناس العكس 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

لنا الله يا صاحبـــى

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لنا الله يا صاحبـــى
> 
> ​



* امين يا رب 

اخبار الجامعه ايه يا برنسيس 
واخبار التيرم الجديد ايه :t23: ها :smile01
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

حمد لله أسبوع كمان ونخلص المنهج  :smile02

تؤتؤ دماغك متروحش لبعيد ..أنا مؤدب :94::giveup:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حمد لله أسبوع كمان ونخلص المنهج  :smile02
> 
> تؤتؤ دماغك متروحش لبعيد ..أنا مؤدب :94::giveup:​



* هتوح من ربنا فين ههههههههههه:act23:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياعينى طلبة و بيدرسو 

غلاااااااااابة  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياعينى طلبة و بيدرسو
> 
> غلاااااااااابة  *



*اي والله غلابه يا خالتي 
مخلصه انتي وماشيه معاكي 
اجااااااااااااااازه 
يسهلوا يا عم 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش مخلصة اوى يعنى 


5 5 5 اللهم لا حسد *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش مخلصة اوى يعنى
> 
> 
> 5 5 5 اللهم لا حسد *



* ده مش حسد ده نبر 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هااااااااااااى 
ازيكم عاملين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هااااااااااااى
> ازيكم عاملين


* نحمدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عايز اخد رايكم فى الصورة دى
رايكم بجداااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 سبتمبر 2012)

صباح الخير علييييييكم
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> صباح الخير علييييييكم
> ​



صباح الخير يا ابو حفيظه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اهلا بيييكم --- عامليين إيه كلكم ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا
انتي ازيك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام اهو-- بس معكوكه  شويه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تمام اهو-- بس معكوكه  شويه



ليه كده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شغل ملغبط و فواتير كلها ملخبطه--فواتير مختلفه بنفس  الرقم-- على نفس الفواير بس بتواريخ مختلفه--  بلاوى يعنى و مخى ضرب فى المراجعا--  هروح اشتغل للشركات كمان-- بجد  حاجه تحرق الدم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش يا خالتي 
ربنا يعينك ويساعدك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااا شككرا--
 انت شو اخباراتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكرااا شككرا--
> انت شو اخباراتك



نشكر ربنا مصدع اوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الف سلامه  عليك---  اشرب مايا كتير-- اوقات بيبقا الصداع بسبب قله المايه--
 و بلاش مسكن!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*نرجع لدردشتنا 
مساء الورد علي احلي اعضاء

ومساء الطين علي كل الخرفان 
ومرشدهم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*هو الموضوع دة لسة عايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو الموضوع دة لسة عايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



* اهو بيحاول 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهو بيحاول *​


*ربنا معاه ...لاهُمَ أبعد عنه عين الحاسدين*
*ونق النقاقيين - وشماتة الشامتين - وغتاتة المُغتتيين*
*وأعمهم عن موضوعنا *
*فأنت تعرفهم وأنا ........... كذلكleasantr*
:t31:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا معاه ...لاهُمَ أبعد عنه عين الحاسدين*
> *ونق النقاقيين - وشماتة الشامتين - وغتاتة المُغتتيين*
> *وأعمهم عن موضوعنا *
> *فأنت تعرفهم وأنا ........... كذلكleasantr*
> :t31:​



*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هارش يعنى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هارش يعنى ؟؟؟*​



* عيب يا كبير 
دنا الهرش مبهدلني من الصبح 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عيب يا كبير *
> *دنا الهرش مبهدلني من الصبح *​


*باقولك ...فيه تلاتة متأنفزين تحت*
*أنت واحد منهم وشقاوة التانية *
*مين التالت ؟:hlp:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باقولك ...فيه تلاتة متأنفزين تحت*
> *أنت واحد منهم وشقاوة التانية *
> *مين التالت ؟:hlp:*​




* ولا اعرف يا عمنا 
اوعدك لما ابقي مشرف " بعد عمراً طويييييييل " هبقي اقولك هههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)

*مسائك ورد يا عياد :t31:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باقولك ...فيه تلاتة متأنفزين تحت*
> *أنت واحد منهم وشقاوة التانية *
> *مين التالت ؟:hlp:*​



*مالكش دعوة بشقاوة يا راجل انت :smil8:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مسائك ورد يا عياد :t31:*
> 
> 
> 
> *مالكش دعوة بشقاوة يا راجل انت :smil8:*



* مسائك ورد يا دكتره 
مالك بس ومال المتر 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مسائك ورد يا دكتره
> مالك بس ومال المتر
> *​



*ماليش انا قاعدة فى حالى و هو بيقول شكل للبيع leasantr و انت عارفنى سيد مين يشترى :smil16:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماليش انا قاعدة فى حالى و هو بيقول شكل للبيع leasantr و انت عارفنى سيد مين يشترى :smil16:*



*ههههههههههههههه
هتقوليلي 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ياااااااه الموضوع ده ليه بقا مهجور كده ؟
اين انت ياعياد ؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 أبريل 2013)

*لقد ذهب الى ادراج الرياح
وان شالله سوف يعود ثانيا
*


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)

ياعطارين دلوني
الصبر فين اراضيه
ولو طلبتوا عيوني
خدوها بس الاقيه


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2013)

منورين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

يا هلا وغلا بالغالين 
اهو موجود بس مشغول في البحث عن السؤال الرئاسي
لو القرد مات القرداتي يشتغل ايه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا هلا وغلا بالغالين​
> اهو موجود بس مشغول في البحث عن السؤال الرئاسي
> 
> لو القرد مات القرداتي يشتغل ايه​


*تصدق ياولة كنت لسة باكتب موضوع عن القرد*
*والحمامة والتعبان ...بس أنشغلت *
*رجعت م الفيوم والا لسة بايت فيها ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2013)

*حوبوا دخلت*
*أربطواااااااا الأحزمة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدق ياولة كنت لسة باكتب موضوع عن القرد*
> *والحمامة والتعبان ...بس أنشغلت *
> *رجعت م الفيوم والا لسة بايت فيها ؟*​



لا يا حج انا برجع في نفس ذات اليوم 
منور يا كبير


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

سالنور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حوبوا دخلت*​
> 
> *أربطواااااااا الأحزمة *​


 
 ليه يعنى-- جايه و راشه  بارفان الضحك حتى المرمرغه :thnk0001:


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هو الموضوع دا بقي عمل كدا ليه ؟!
شبه الصحرا كداا .. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو الموضوع دا بقي عمل كدا ليه ؟!
> شبه الصحرا كداا .. ​




*يااااااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد 
لسه حد فاكر الموضوع ده 

اصل في مجموعه من اتباع الدين الجديد
عملوا والعياز بالله موضوع اسمه دردشه 

وشغالين الله ينور " ماشيه معاهم "
قولت بلاش ياض تقطع رزقهم وسيبهم ياكلوا عيش 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه يعنى-- جايه و راشه  بارفان الضحك حتى المرمرغه :thnk0001:



* يخرب عقلك يا حبوا 
جامده حتي المرمغه دي 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد
> لسه حد فاكر الموضوع ده
> 
> اصل في مجموعه من اتباع الدين الجديد
> ...



هههههههههههههه​ هيروحوا من ربنا فين ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه​ هيروحوا من ربنا فين ؟​



* اخر الشارع شمال 
جمب بتاع الكاوشت :smile01
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اخر الشارع شمال
> جمب بتاع الكاوشت :smile01
> *​


اشمعنااا اخر الشارع شمال ليه ميبقاش يمين يعني :thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> اشمعنااا اخر الشارع شمال ليه ميبقاش يمين يعني :thnk0001:



*اهو غلاسه كده 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهو غلاسه كده
> *​


ههههههههههههههه ماشي 
طيب بيما انك عضو سوسه :smile01
ايه اخبار قسم بتاع الفوتوشوب حلناا هيفضل واقف كداا كتيرر :thnk0001:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ماشي
> طيب بيما انك عضو سوسه :smile01
> ايه اخبار قسم بتاع الفوتوشوب حلناا هيفضل واقف كداا كتيرر :thnk0001:​


*ربك يبعت 
لما الاداره اصلا تتنازل وتشوف الموضوع :giveup:
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربك يبعت
> لما الاداره اصلا تتنازل وتشوف الموضوع :giveup:
> *​



ايــــــــه ؟!!!!!
ننسي الموضوع ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ايــــــــه ؟!!!!!
> ننسي الموضوع ​



* انتي مش راجل علي فكره 
بعتي القضيه كده 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هي الناس راحت فين .. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هي الناس راحت فين .. ​



* وجع عليهم سجف الجامع وهما بيصلوا علي 
شويه اعضاء 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وجع عليهم سجف الجامع وهما بيصلوا علي
> شويه اعضاء
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اهااا قلتلي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهااا قلتلي ​



* الفاتحه علي روحهم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

للي يحب ينشط المنتدي 
هنا المدخل 
هات سيره عضو غايب بالخير 
هات سيره موضوع قديم ومفيد 
اتكلم عن مشكله عامه
اتكلم عن خبراتك في للتعليم والعمل والحياه 
فيد غيرك واكيد هتستفاد


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

فكرة جميلة نفتح موضوع ونتناقش فيه كلنا لكن لازم نعرف الاول مين هنا  ولا هكلم نفسى 
الموجود يكتب 1


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*واحد 1*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه عياد هنا ههههههه منور يا زوسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

​متابعة معاكم هدخل بعد ما اخلص اللى ورايا 
علشان فاتحة  من الفون 
شوفولنا موضوع نتكلم فيه على ما ارجع ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

منورة يا رورو بانتظارك يا جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

منورين


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

نورك عياد


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

هتعملوا اية هنا
هش من هنا هنرش مية ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> منورة يا رورو بانتظارك يا جميل





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> منورين



*عارفة عارفة انى منورة  
هخلص تبيخ وترويق وجيالكم اوعوا تروحوا فى اى حتة هههههههه 

*​


grges monir قال:


> هتعملوا اية هنا
> هش من هنا هنرش مية ههههه


*هش انت يا جرجس ايه اللى جايبك هنا 
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

لالالالا ال نرش ميه ال هههههههههه احنا مصدقنا اصبر بس هنتجمع دلوات رورو جاية وعياد شغال ريفريش من الصبح منتظر لحظة البدء ههههههه
واهو انت جيت نورت..
 انا سامعة ضرب نار من حملة الافتقاد عبود اتاريه متابع ولكن فى صمت شكله كان متخفى ودخل فى الوقت المناسب


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عارفة عارفة انى منورة
> هخلص تبيخ وترويق وجيالكم اوعوا تروحوا فى اى حتة هههههههه
> 
> *​
> ...



يا رورو كل ده هتعمليه النهاردة لالالا انا من رايى كلوا اى حاجة النهاردة بلاها طبيخ وتعالى ههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2014)

اية دة بس هروح اجيب اكل واجيلكم كمان ربع ساعة 
استنوني محدش يمشي


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا رورو كل ده هتعمليه النهاردة لالالا انا من رايى كلوا اى حاجة النهاردة بلاها طبيخ وتعالى ههههه


*كان بودى يا نيفو 
بس مش تقلقى هخلص بسرعة يعتبر كل حاجة جاهزة ههههههه 
الا بقولك ايه 
طالما مافيش مواضيع تنتناقش فيها ومافيش حد اصلا 
شوفيلى كام اكلة جداد وتكون سهلة كدا اعملهم 
علشان شكل الرجل هيطلقنى قريب هههههههه 

اى خدمة فتحتلكم موضوع اهو عيشوا بقى *​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية دة بس هروح اجيب اكل واجيلكم كمان ربع ساعة
> استنوني محدش يمشي



هههههههههههههه هو انت يا بتاكل يا بتجيب اكل يا بتعمل اكل  ارحمنا شوية يا رمسيس


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كان بودى يا نيفو
> بس مش تقلقى هخلص بسرعة يعتبر كل حاجة جاهزة ههههههه
> الا بقولك ايه
> طالما مافيش مواضيع تنتناقش فيها ومافيش حد اصلا
> ...




يختى سلامة الشوف  ههههههههههههه الناس هنا كلهم ردالة مفيش غيرى وغيرك  يعنى عياد وجرجس ورمسيس تتخيلى كده هيعملوا فينا ايه لو بعد كل ده نزلتلك اكلات ههههههههههههههه
بعتقد رمسيس هيجيب شومة الصعايدة ويطيح فيا انا وانتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يختى سلامة الشوف  ههههههههههههه الناس هنا كلهم ردالة مفيش غيرى وغيرك  يعنى عياد وجرجس ورمسيس تتخيلى كده هيعملوا فينا ايه لو بعد كل ده نزلتلك اكلات ههههههههههههههه
> بعتقد رمسيس هيجيب شومة الصعايدة ويطيح فيا انا وانتى


*جرجس رش ميه ومشى 
وعياد مشغول ف الريفرش 
ورمسيس مش فاضى بيجيب اكل 
استفاد انا بقى ههههههه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جرجس رش ميه ومشى
> وعياد مشغول ف الريفرش
> ورمسيس مش فاضى بيجيب اكل
> استفاد انا بقى ههههههه *​


*عندك انتي جديد ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندك انتي جديد ؟*​


*ولا قديم يا ضنايا :99:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*


R.O.R.O قال:




ولا قديم يا ضنايا :99:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
**طب اعمليله مكرونه بالخضار
علي طريقتي  
بدل منتي لا قديم ولا جديد كده

*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

عاوزين نعمل مسابقات يا جماعة
ايه رايكم نحدد مثلا كل يوم خميس الساعة 8 مساء  مثلا  بعتقد الخميس صابح جمعة اجازة الكل هيكون فاضى وسهل اكبر عدد من الاعضاء يدخلوا  او نتفق على توقيت ونقوم بعمل مسابقة المسابقة دى هتكون اسئلة عامة ومش صعبة يعنى علشان منخوفش الناس ومترضاش تشارك  وممكن يبقا فيها كام سؤال من الانجيل
والفايز ممكن نطلب من الادارة تميز عضويته لمدة اسبوع و الخميس اللى بعده الفايز الجديد هو اللى تتميز عضويته وهكذا
ايه رايكم  والفكرة قابلة للتعديل طبعا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب اعمليله مكرونه بالخضار
> علي طريقتي
> بدل منتي لا قديم ولا جديد كده
> 
> *​


*مع انه مش بيحب المكرونة بس انا بحبها 
ايدك على الطريقة طيب والمقادير هههههههه 
وشيل عنوان الموضوع ده 
وخليه مطبخ المنتدى لكل الاعضاء *​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

اولا هنعلن عن المسابقة قبلها بفترة كام يوم كده علشان الكل يعرف الميعاد 

ثانيا هنقوم بوضع قائمة الاسئلة  وفى واحد هنختاره هيدير المسابقة هيكتب السؤال واول واحد هيجيب على السؤال هياخد درجته  وهنجمع الدرجات واللى هيحصل على اكبر عدد من الدرجات هو الفائز  ايه رايكم؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*فكرة حلوة يا نيفووووو 
معاكى مع انى معلوماتى العامة جامدة هههههههه *
*سامحنى يارب *​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه بصى هى هتكون اسئلة سهلة مش غاويين نعقد العالم 
بس فى نفس الوقت هتكون فيها اسئلة شخصية  يعنى بعتقد انتى وبتول شاطرين اوى فى حكاية الاسئلة دى ولو على الاسئلة العامة ممكن انا اجمعلكم  اسئلة
ونشوف مين هيدير المسابقة ونجهز الاسئلة ونعلن عن توقيتها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*


R.O.R.O قال:



 مع انه مش بيحب المكرونة بس انا بحبها
ايدك على الطريقة طيب والمقادير هههههههه​
وشيل عنوان الموضوع ده​
وخليه مطبخ المنتدى لكل الاعضاء​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

فكك من العنوان وخليكي معايا شويه 
هاتي مكرونه اسباجتي او قلم انا عن نفسي بحب الاسباجتي 
حطي حله ميه عالنار كأنك هتسلقي مكرونه عادي 
حطي فيها معلقه زيت ومكعبين مرقه خضار وحتته قرفه خشب مش مطحونه وحبه حبهان  وورق لاورن واكيد ملح واي توابل تحبيها
 حطي حوالي 100 جرام بسله خضرا اول ما الميه تغلي وبعد خمس دقايق حطي المكرونه وقبل ما تستوي بشويه حطي شويه بروكلي " مفيد جداً "
طبعا لما تستوي هتطلعي القرفه الخشب والحبهان وورق اللاورن 
وتصفيها كويس  وتحطي عليها ميه من الحنفيه علشان متعجنش 
بعد كده قدامك اختيار من 3 
الاول وهي المكرونه سخنه حطي عليها صلصه عادي 
التانيه استني لما تبرد شويه صغيره مش خالص وهاتي علبتين تونه قطع وصفي الزيت منهم وفضيهم علي المكرونه وقلبي 
والحل التالت هاتي حتته جبنه براميلي وافركيها عليها وبالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> فكك من العنوان وخليكي معايا شويه هاتي مكرونه اسباجتي او قلم انا عن نفسي بحب الاسباجتي حطي حله ميه عالنار كأنك هتسلقي مكرونه عاديحطي فيها معلقه زيت ومكعبين مرقه خضار وحتته قرفه خشب مش مطحونه وحبه حبهان  وورق لاورن واكيد ملح واي توابل تحبيها حطي حوالي 100 جرام بسله خضرااول ما الميه تغلي وبعد خمس دقايق حطي المكرونه وقبل ما تستوي بشويه حطي شويه بروكلي " مفيد جداً "طبعا لما تستوي هتطلعي القرفه الخشب والحبهان وورق اللاورن وتصفيها كويس  وتحطي عليها ميه من الحنفيه علشان متعجنشبعد كده قدامك اختيار من 3 الاول وهي المكرونه سخنه حطي عليها صلصه عادي التانيه استني لما تبرد شويه صغيره مش خالص وهاتي علبتين تونه قطع وصفي الزيت منهم وفضيهم علي المكرونه وقلبي والحل التالت هاتي حتته جبنه راميلي وافركيها عليها وبالهنا والشفا*​


*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
تصدق جوعت ههههههههه 
انا بحب المكرونة بالتونة اووووى 
هجربها يا عياد ثانكس يا باشا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بصى هى هتكون اسئلة سهلة مش غاويين نعقد العالم
> بس فى نفس الوقت هتكون فيها اسئلة شخصية  يعنى بعتقد انتى وبتول شاطرين اوى فى حكاية الاسئلة دى ولو على الاسئلة العامة ممكن انا اجمعلكم  اسئلة
> ونشوف مين هيدير المسابقة ونجهز الاسئلة ونعلن عن توقيتها


*اشطة يا نيفو 
لا بصى الشرط اخره نور انا عليا استفرج من بعيد لبعيد ههههههه 
ولو عرفت اجاوب على حاجة هجاوب :w00t:*​


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

طلعت طباخ يا عياد


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

كده مش هعرف انفذها لوحدى الفكرة محتاجة مجموعة  مش فرد
كمان عياد شكله قرا وطنش وانتى مش عاوزة تشاركينى فى التنفيذ
لو فى حد متشجع للفكرة يبقا يقولى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> طلعت طباخ يا عياد



اهي هوايات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كده مش هعرف انفذها لوحدى الفكرة محتاجة مجموعة  مش فرد
> كمان عياد شكله قرا وطنش وانتى مش عاوزة تشاركينى فى التنفيذ
> لو فى حد متشجع للفكرة يبقا يقولى



مش طنشت 
معاكي بس بحب اجاوب مش اسال


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اهي هوايات



وانا هوايتي اكل الاكل الطيب
اهو هوايات يعني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2014)

طيب رورو اكلها خلص ولا لسة 
انا جوعت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

نموتو تاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*لا احنا صاحيين اهو انا فضتلكم هههههه 
معملتوش حاجة يعنى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

عملتي انت ايه طبيخ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عملتي انت ايه طبيخ​


*هههههههههههه 
عاملة ملوخية وفراخ و رز 
انما ايه تسلم ايديا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*ملوخيه خضرا ولا ناشغه *​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

انا زهقت من حاجة اسمها ملوخية


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ملوخيه خضرا ولا ناشغه *​


*لا خضرا ههههههههههه *​


soul & life قال:


> انا زهقت من حاجة اسمها ملوخية


*ليه بس يا نيفو انا بحبها :t17:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

​


soul & life قال:


> انا زهقت من حاجة اسمها ملوخية



*انا ممكن اكل ملوخيه ناشفه وفراخ كل يوم 
خضرا ﻻ*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا ممكن اكل ملوخيه ناشفه وفراخ كل يوم
> خضرا ﻻ*​


*الناشفة حلوة يا عياد 
بس فى الشتا بتبقى احلى 
الا بقولكم ايه هو ده الموضوع اللى هنتكلم فيه الملوخية ؟ :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

تحبي نغير للمحشي مثﻻ​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههه العيال زهقونى منها كل لما اقولهم اعملكم خضار ايه جنب الفراخ يقولوا ملوخية 
مالها الملوخية نتكلم فى الملوخية مش احسن من الصمت الرهيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> تحبي نغير للمحشي مثﻻ​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
لا نتكلم فى المكرونة بالبشاميل :fun_lol:*​


soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه العيال زهقونى منها كل لما اقولهم اعملكم خضار ايه جنب الفراخ يقولوا ملوخية
> مالها الملوخية نتكلم فى الملوخية مش احسن من الصمت الرهيب


*هههههههههههههههه 
علشان كدا زهقتى منها 
بس هى اخف من البامية فى الصيف يا نيفو 
على رأيك الملوخية احسن من الصمت :new6:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

جئت أمسئ 
منور يا عياد 
شوفت عبود دخل و نور المنتدى.  مش عأرفا افتح من المبائل ببعت بالعفيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

إيه ذا 
أكل تانى. يا سول 
البراميل .. مش هنطلع كذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

فيع فلم بضابه. على. سى تئ فئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيع فلم بضابه. على. سى تئ فئ


*ابوس رجلك احبو 
بلاش تكتبى من الموبايل 
انا بقعد اركب فى الكلمة ساعة علشان اعرف اقراها :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252551

شوفتوا ده


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه ذا
> أكل تانى. يا سول
> البراميل .. مش هنطلع كذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالا متفهمنيش غلط دى رورو اللى عاملة ملوخية وبتوصفها وانا بقول زهقت منها 

كمان احنا ممكن نجيب براميل لارج هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*نورك يا حبوا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالا متفهمنيش غلط دى رورو اللى عاملة ملوخية وبتوصفها وانا بقول زهقت منها
> 
> كمان احنا ممكن نجيب براميل لارج هههههههه


*لارج ايه بس يا نيفو 
ولا 3 اكس لارج علشان تكفى هههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

3 اكس لأرج 
يلاهوى 
وا فضيحتااااااااا
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 3 اكس لأرج
> يلاهوى
> وا فضيحتااااااااا
> ههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه مش للدرجة كده متفضحوش نفسكم الحيطان ليها ودان
علفكرة احنا بنهزر دا احنا ارفع من عود القصب هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه مش للدرجة كده متفضحوش نفسكم الحيطان ليها ودان
> علفكرة احنا بنهزر دا احنا ارفع من عود القصب هههههههههه


*سامحهاااااااااا يااااااااااااااااارب :fun_lol:*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سامحاااااااااا يااااااااااااااااارب :fun_lol:*​



ههههههههههههههههههه هيسامحنا بس متجبيش سيرة عن البراميل
ده حتى ربنا ميرضهوش كده ال براميل ال هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه هيسامحنا بس متجبيش سيرة عن البراميل
> ده حتى ربنا ميرضهوش كده ال براميل ال هههههههههههه


*طب خلاص تعالى نعمل سيم 
بلاش براميل خليها فونتاظ
بس الا يعنى ايه فونتاظ ده :fun_lol:*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب خلاص تعالى نعمل سيم
> بلاش براميل خليها فونتاظ
> بس الا يعنى ايه فونتاظ ده :fun_lol:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه مروحتيش بعيد الفنتاز ده تقريبا والله اعلم اللى بيتحط فيه اللبن بعد مابيجى من الداموسة ههههههههههههه
حاجة كده زى البرميل بس على صغير وله راس كده زى راس الازازة وبغطا:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه مروحتيش بعيد الفنتاز ده تقريبا والله اعلم اللى بيتحط فيه اللبن بعد مابيجى من الداموسة ههههههههههههه
> حاجة كده زى البرميل بس على صغير وله راس كده زى راس الازازة وبغطا:new6::new6:


*متأكدة ولا هتضحكى الناس علينا :new6:*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *متأكدة ولا هتضحكى الناس علينا :new6:*​



بصى هو انا مش متاكدة اوى  بس عادى يعنى احنا هنتخيله كده :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بصى هو انا مش متاكدة اوى  بس عادى يعنى احنا هنتخيله كده :fun_lol:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نتخيله منتخيلوش لييه *​


----------



## oesi no (26 يوليو 2014)

منورين اهوانم 
منورين ابشوات 
قهوة زيادة وشيشه هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> منورين اهوانم
> منورين ابشوات
> قهوة زيادة وشيشه هنا


*ده نورك ياجوجو 
قهوة ماشى شيش ممنوع 
خلى نيفو تعملهالك بقى علشان انا بخاف تطلع وحشة معايا :smil15:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*النور قاطع والجو عنب *​


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نتخيله منتخيلوش لييه *​


افهم الموضوع وبعدين اتخيلة هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> افهم الموضوع وبعدين اتخيلة هههههه


*وانت تفهم ليه يا جرجس 
خليك فى التوضيب انت :fun_lol:*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> منورين اهوانم
> منورين ابشوات
> قهوة زيادة وشيشه هنا



دا نورك يا جوجو لكن انت جاى تعزم ولا تتعزم علشان نبقوا فاهمين يعنى هههه


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

ايه ده العالم دى دخلت امتا وكتبت امتا ههههههه انا جهازى بيخرف ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايه ده العالم دى دخلت امتا وكتبت امتا ههههههه انا جهازى بيخرف ولا ايه


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ازاى  يخرف جهازك 
بقولك ايه يا نيفو وانتى بتعملى قهوة لجوجو 
اعمليلى واحد نسكافيه معاكى ينوبك فى اختك ثووواب *​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ازاى  يخرف جهازك
> بقولك ايه يا نيفو وانتى بتعملى قهوة لجوجو
> اعمليلى واحد نسكافيه معاكى ينوبك فى اختك ثووواب *​



ههههههههههههه بيخرف علشان مشاركتهم كلها ظهرتلى مرة واحدة مع انى كنت بكتبلك ومكنش فيه غير كلامك ههههههههه

تعرفى انا من شوية كنت قايمة اعمل وبعدين لان زوجى العزيز مش هنا ومتعودة اشرب معاه النسكافيه فكسلت كده انتى هتشجعينى اقوم اعمل انا وانتى بس
جوجو لا علشان علبال منعمله هيكون نام:t17:


----------



## oesi no (26 يوليو 2014)

*طب والشيشه على مين اجودعان 
انا اكيد يعنى جاى اتعزم 
اللى بيجينى بيدفع مش بياخد ههههه على رأى الصيصي 
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *طب والشيشه على مين اجودعان
> انا اكيد يعنى جاى اتعزم
> اللى بيجينى بيدفع مش بياخد ههههه على رأى الصيصي
> *​



ههههههههه فيش شيشة هنا اخرنا نسكافيه ينفع ولا ايه؟


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2014)

انتى يا الى اسمك رورو
على جنب شوية ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه بيخرف علشان مشاركتهم كلها ظهرتلى مرة واحدة مع انى كنت بكتبلك ومكنش فيه غير كلامك ههههههههه
> 
> تعرفى انا من شوية كنت قايمة اعمل وبعدين لان زوجى العزيز مش هنا ومتعودة اشرب معاه النسكافيه فكسلت كده انتى هتشجعينى اقوم اعمل انا وانتى بس
> جوجو لا علشان علبال منعمله هيكون نام:t17:


*ايه الرومانسية دى انيفو 
نسكافيه مع جوزك :t19:
لا سيبك من جوجو :smil15: اعمللنا احنا بسس*​


oesi no قال:


> *طب والشيشه على مين اجودعان
> انا اكيد يعنى جاى اتعزم
> اللى بيجينى بيدفع مش بياخد ههههه على رأى الصيصي
> *​


*ايه الفسق دا شيشة ايه 
لو شيشة تفشاح ماشى هههههه 
مش عيب تتعزم من اتنين ليدي
العزومة المفروض عليك انت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انتى يا الى اسمك رورو
> على جنب شوية ههههههه


*نعم ياللى اسمك جرجس 
عاوز ايه من رورو 
وبعدين ايه رورو ده 
مش تقولى يا ابلة :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

لالا يا رورو متفهمنيش غلط رومانسية ايه بس يا بنتى بعد خمستاااااااشر سنة ههههههههههه
دى عادة متعودنها لانه بياخد فنجان قهوة الصبح والساعة 7 كده نسكافية 
ال رومانسية ال احنا بتوع الكلام ده هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالا يا رورو متفهمنيش غلط رومانسية ايه بس يا بنتى بعد خمستاااااااشر سنة ههههههههههه
> دى عادة متعودنها لانه بياخد فنجان قهوة الصبح والساعة 7 كده نسكافية
> ال رومانسية ال احنا بتوع الكلام ده هههههههههههه


*ايوون ماهى دى رومانسية الرجل المصرى 
انه يشرب معاكى مشروب :new6:
علشان كدا جوزك ده نادر يا اوختشى خلى بالك منه  
ربنا يزيد من نسكافهكم مع بعض اللهم امين :love45:
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوون ماهى دى رومانسية الرجل المصرى
> انه يشرب معاكى مشروب :new6:
> علشان كدا جوزك ده نادر يا اوختشى خلى بالك منه
> ربنا يزيد من نسكافهكم مع بعض اللهم امين :love45:
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الظاهر والله اعلم ان دا التطور الطبيعى للرومانسية :love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الظاهر والله اعلم ان دا التطور الطبيعى للرومانسية :love45:


*ده اقصى ما عند الرجل المصرى من رومانسية :new6:
ولا تقوليلى ورد ولا شيكولاته ولا هدايا 

*​


----------



## oesi no (26 يوليو 2014)

ورد وشوكلاته وهداياا 
ايه الطمع ده 
انتى عارفه علبه الدخان بقت بكام دلوقتى 
اتقوا الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ورد وشوكلاته وهداياا
> ايه الطمع ده
> انتى عارفه علبه الدخان بقت بكام دلوقتى
> اتقوا الله


*دى كلها طموحااات وامااانى هههههه 
ماهو بﻻش دخان خالص 
ويجيب حاجة يفرح بيها مراته 
اتقوا انتوا الله 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

*صباح الملوخيه 
قصدي صباح الخير *​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

صباح الورد والياسمين 
كيفكم اليوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

انا زي منا الحمد لله مازلت محبط


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

سلامتك يا عياد ..  الاحباط اخ لو كان شخص لقتلته 
دوام الحال من المحال ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

الله يسلمك يا باشا


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

بما اننا اكتشفنا هوايتك المدفونة وهى الطبخ هتعمل اكل ايه النهاردة؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

دبابيس فراخ بالكركم في الفرن


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

اهااا كويس وسهلة اوى مبتخدش وقت بالف هنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2014)

دبابيس فراخ بالكركم ! و سهله و كائنها أكل معروفه 

المهم أنا بستخدم الكركم فئ حاله واحده 
بعمل. مقلوبه هههههه 
إلى هئ رز بالكركم و صدور فراخ بالكركم و بزيلا ء و جزر بالكركم 
أقوم حطئ الفراخ فى صانيه تحت و احط فوقها الخضار و بعدين أقلب الرز و أكبسه 
وبعدين أشقلب الصنيه 
و تبقى عامله زى التورته و أشيل الصنيه و بيبقى متماسك و طعمه رأااااائع 
جوعتونى و أنا لسا واكله


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههه يا طبخاتك يا حركاتك  مشقلبة وتحت وفوق انتى بتطبخى ولا بتعملى عمارة يا حبوا هههههههههههه

الكركم بيتحط فى حاجات كتير  وفى البانية كمان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2014)

كركم فئ ألبانيه 
لم أفعلها من قبل 
و أيتها عماره ههههههه ذى بيبقى شكلها جميييل بمنع حد يأكل منها علشان شكلها ميبوظش هههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كركم فئ ألبانيه
> لم أفعلها من قبل
> و أيتها عماره ههههههه ذى بيبقى شكلها جميييل بمنع حد يأكل منها علشان شكلها ميبوظش هههههههههههه



اه فى المطاعم بيعملوه علطول كده كارى وكركم وفى الارز

اه يعنى اليوم اللى عاملة فيه مقلوبة العيال تأعد على السفرة تتفرج متكولش هههههههههههههه الله يكون فى عونهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههه. هو ده الزل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

*طبيخ طبيخ يعني 

*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

حد يعرف طريقة الكفتة اللى بالبقسماط والبيض؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

​انا جيت على ريحة اﻻكل 
صباحووو فل 
النبى قوليلى عليها يا نيفو لو تعرفيها هههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههه نورتى يا رورو اتى علطول داخلة على المم علطول كده

بصى هو انا معرفهاش اوى بس هبتكر النهاردة عادى يعنى  ما انا كل حاجة بزود عليها اضافة من عندى

بصى يا ستى هنبشر البصل ونحط البهارات بتاعت اللحمه ونحط اللحمة المفرومة وبعدين  تحطى بيضتين من غير قشرهم طبعا هههههه
ومعلقتين او اكتر بقسماط على حسب كمية اللحمة  يعنى بحيث تكون متماسكة كده 
وتشكليها بقا صوابع او زى الهمبرجر  تدهنى الصينية زيت  او سمن ودخليها الفرن

بس انا بفكر اقليها بس القلى دا بيكون رخم فى الحر وكده عاوزين اكلات خفيفة فخليها فرن


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

​*هههههههههه ايون انا باجى على ريحة اﻻكل 
ايون البهارات بقى دى ايه بالظبط 
علشان بتفرق من حد للتانى ههههه
وبالهنا والشفا مقدما
*


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

استاذ عبود دخل اتكلم وشكله هيمشى تانى من بدرى بحاول اكلمه فى حملة افتقاد الغايبين   شكله لسه زعلان
اللى يقدر يتكلم معاه يا جماعة يحاول كده مش عاوزين نخسره

بالنسبة للكفته بقا  فى بهارات لحمة من عند العطار والفلفل الاسود


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

مساااء الخير  ..... فى حد هنا ؟!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

*معكم مراسلكم من مطار برج العرب الدولي *​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

يؤ برج العرب دا هنا جنبينا ههههههه يا ولكم 
ماهى الاحوال عندك ببرج العرب وهل الكهرباء جات ولا لسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

لطيفه انا خلاص ﻻبع ساعه وهاخد طريق العوده لترض الوطن


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001: لابع  طريق العودة للوطن؟
انت فى برج العرب بجد ولا ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

بجد في المطار 
وشكله يوم مش هيعدي


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بجد في المطار
> وشكله يوم مش هيعدي



ليه بس خير ان شاء الله ربنا معاك


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2014)

*هو الموضوع ده اتعمل امتي *
*انا مش شوفته قبل كدا *​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *هو الموضوع ده اتعمل امتي *
> *انا مش شوفته قبل كدا *​



بص هو قديم مش جديد بس احنا دخلنا فيه امبارح كده ولقيناه ريحه حلوة قولنا ناعد هنا شوية ههههه منور وائل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ليه بس خير ان شاء الله ربنا معاك



نشكر ربنا اتحلت

انا رايح المطار اوصل ابن خالتي وواخد تاكسي
انا جوه المطار بسلم علي ابن خالتي 
طلعت لقيت سواق التكس مقبوض عليه
لقيو معاه سيجاره حشيش 
بس كلمت ظابط صاحب ابويا ومشينا


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2014)

طب ممكن افضفض معاكوا ؟​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> طب ممكن افضفض معاكوا ؟​



طبعا  اتفضل المايك معااك سمعنا صوت كيبوردك هههه


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

نمتوا ؟؟

مبروك على ايه يا سوسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2014)

علي الفضيحه اللي هتفضحهاني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

عيد فطر مبارك يا قوم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

انتا صحيت يا عياد 
كل سنة وانتا بخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

وانت طيب يا حج


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

كيف الدنيا عندكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

نوم 
الدنيا نوم 
انا لسه في السرير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

ادينا شهر نايمين نوم السنة كلها 
هو الدنيا كدة


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> علي الفضيحه اللي هتفضحهاني



زباااح الخيرررررررررررر

فين يا ابنى الفضيحة دى هو انا اتكلمت ولا فتحت بوئى من امبارح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

صباح الفل يا خالتي 
 ايه رئيك في اللوك الجديد بتاعي


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

فين دا يا عياد اى لوك معلش اصل انا نظرى على ادى ياواداختى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فين دا يا عياد اى لوك معلش اصل انا نظرى على ادى ياواداختى





روحي كده كانك هتديني تقيم كده هتلاقي دايره جنبها كانت رمادي بقت اخضر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

تصدق يا عياد انا مستغرب الموضوع دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

ليه يعني


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> روحي كده كانك هتديني تقيم كده هتلاقي دايره جنبها كانت رمادي بقت اخضر



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهاااااااااااااااااا بقيت اون يارب دايما اشوفك اون ياابن اختى كويس عقبال الباقى
براوى عليك ياواد ياعياد:ura1:


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تصدق يا عياد انا مستغرب الموضوع دة




خليك اون ياعمدة خلى لمبتك تنووور:act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

اي خناقه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> خليك اون ياعمدة خلى لمبتك تنووور:act23:


الكلام دة موجه لسيادتي


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الكلام دة موجه لسيادتي



هو فى عمدة هنا غيرك؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

يا سلام 
بصي هتلاقيني منور المنتدي


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

يا مرحب يا مرحب
ههههههههههه بس انت كنت مش منور صح ولا انا بيتهيالى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

انا المنطقة اللي ببقي فيها لازم تنور 
متعرفيش كدة ولا اية


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

طبعا طبعا ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*سالخير يا بشر

ايه رئيكم في الخط ده ؟ 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

يا عم وطي صوتك شوية 
مساااااااء الفل عليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا عم وطي صوتك شوية
> مساااااااء الفل عليك


*اصلي لسه متغدي 
فا مطلع الصوت عفي شويه :08:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*طيب ايه رئيك في الخط ده ؟*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

يا عم لما اتعلم اعمل الخط دة 
هدبح خاروف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*وما ذنب الخروف ؟
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههه
وما زبنا احنا لسة ما فطرتش قولت افطر بية


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سالخير يا بشر
> 
> ايه رئيكم في الخط ده ؟
> *​



صباح الخير

الخط كبير اوى يا عياد تحس الصفحة هتملاها 3 كلمات هههه
بس هو مريح للعين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يوليو 2014)

*صباح الخير يا خالتي *​


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

كيفكم اليوم؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يوليو 2014)

اهوة تمام


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

دايما يارب تكونوا بخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يوليو 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

_*صباح الخير يا بشر*_​


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2014)

يا تكاااتك يا حركااتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا تكاااتك يا حركااتك


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2014)

عملتها ازاى دى هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

*ده كود 

[MARQUEE ] النص [ /MARQUEE]

 انا عمل مسافات بين الكود والاقواس الداخليه اللي بالاخضر علشان يظهر 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

طب مش تقول عملها ازاي ياعياد عشان نرد عليك الصباح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> طب مش تقول عملها ازاي ياعياد عشان نرد عليك الصباح



طب منا قولت انسخي الكود اللي فوق وامسحي المسافه من جنب الاقواس الخضرا واكتبي اللي عايزاه مكتن كلمه الص


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

*[MARQUEE ] صباح الخير ياعياد [ /MARQUEE]
*

طب اهو اديني عملتها ومانفعتش​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

خالتلي شايفه الاقواس اللي باللوان الاخضر 
في جنب كل واحد منهم مسافه امسحيها انا عملت المسافه علشان الكود يبان


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> خالتلي شايفه الاقواس اللي باللوان الاخضر
> في جنب كل واحد منهم مسافه امسحيها انا عملت المسافه علشان الكود يبان










ايوه شايفه الاقواس اللي باللون الاخضر
فين بقي المسافه الي جنبهم تقصد الكلام اللي باللون الاحمر 
اشرح كويس ياعياد لاحسن ها اتبري منك ليوم القيامه ولا هااكون خالتك ولا اعرفك ياسوسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

ايوه المسحي المسافه اللي بين القوس الاخضر والكلام الاحمر


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

*صباح البركه*


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2014)

*صباح الخير عليكم حسب التوقيت المحلى ليا 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *صباح البركه*



برافو ماريا برافوا 
صباح البركه ماريا


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> برافو ماريا برافوا
> صباح البركه ماريا



انا كنت متابعه كلامكم انت وعياد فى هدوء 
وعماله بحاول وافشل لغاية ما وصلت 
يعنى انتى اللى تستحقى البرافو مش انا :t31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

*وانا رجل كنبه 
مفيش برافوا ولا حتي شندوشت فول *​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وانا رجل كنبه
> مفيش برافوا ولا حتي شندوشت فول *​




ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعم انت فنان محترف 
الدور والباقي علينا بأه محتاجين تشجيع 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وانا رجل كنبه
> مفيش برافوا ولا حتي شندوشت فول *​



لا ازاى ده حضرتك الاساس  اللى جايب الفول قصدى الكود 
برفوا برافوا برافوا تلاته مش واحده بس


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عملتها ازاى دى هههههههه




soul & life

صباحك فل ومسائك ورد


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعم انت فنان محترف
> الدور والباقي علينا بأه محتاجين تشجيع
> ههههههههههه




*tamav maria*

*tamav maria*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> لا ازاى ده حضرتك الاساس  اللى جايب الفول قصدى الكود
> برفوا برافوا برافوا تلاته مش واحده بس




*مارياماريا*

*مارياماريا*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> *tamav maria*
> 
> *tamav maria*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بحد انتوا ها تجننوني يعني يا كليمو هو انا عارفه اعمل سنجل لاين اللي عياد منزلها لما ها اعرف اعمل دبل لاين زي ده 
:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بحد انتوا ها تجننوني يعني يا كليمو هو انا عارفه اعمل سنجل لاين اللي عياد منزلها لما ها اعرف اعمل دبل لاين زي ده
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:









​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ​




ههههههههههههههههه
جميله حقيقي حركه جيمله
بس ها اتعلمها يعني ها اتعلمها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميله حقيقي حركه جيمله
> بس ها اتعلمها يعني ها اتعلمها



لا الاخيره دي صوره مش فونت


----------



## tamav maria (30 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا الاخيره دي صوره مش فونت



اممممممممممممممممممم
تقصد فوتوشوب 
انا قلت كده برضه


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

*ميرسى كاليمو* 


 *ميرسى عياد*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يوليو 2014)

*[MARQUEE ]مساء  الخير ياعياد[ /MARQUEE]*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يوليو 2014)

عملتها لية مش بتمشي زيبتاعتك


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه نشرت حركاتك وتكاتك ياخويا
اسيبكم كام ساعة اجى الاقى كلامكم كله بيتحرك ايشى خياال يا نااس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههه هاتي مصيده علشان تهرفي تقري


----------



## soul & life (30 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ههههههههههههه هاتي مصيده علشان تهرفي تقري



ههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوه انت بتقول فيهاشايفة الكلام كله بيجرى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

فاهمني غلط 
طب اكتبوا الكود زي ما هو من غير مسافات 
متاخدهوش كوبس انقلوه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

مساء الجمال عليكم ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

*مساء الخير

**[MARQUEE ]مساء الخير [/MARQUEE]*

*انا عامله الجزء التانى من الكود صح وبنعمل الجزء  الاول زى التانى بالظبط *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*ياتري طابخين ايه النهارده:t9:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

*سالخير ياللى هونيك *​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2014)

*



**سالخير**

كل الاعضاء مميزين

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> *سالخير**
> 
> كل الاعضاء مميزين
> 
> *


*انها التكنولوبيا ايها السادة 
ازاى دى :new6:*
*سالنور كليمو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

لا صباح الخير بقا حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة القاهره :d​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا صباح الخير بقا حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة القاهره :d​


*طب صباح مساء تصبحوا ع خير :new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*



			انها التكنولوبيا ايها السادة 
ازاى دى :new6:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اسكتي ابت حاولت اعملها اما عياد شرحها
 وبعد ماعملتها وبعتها طلعت جُرس :thnk0001:
روحت مسحتها بسرعه قولت قبل ما حد يشوف  مواهبي:new6:
*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسكتي ابت حاولت اعملها اما عياد شرحها
> وبعد ماعملتها وبعتها طلعت جُرس :thnk0001:
> روحت مسحتها بسرعه قولت قبل ما حد يشوف  مواهبي:new6:
> *​


*ايه جو الزغللة ده 
بس حلوة تصدقى 
بس عارفة نفسى نفس ذات الذكاء بتاعك بالظبط :new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ​


توقيعي بيمشي لوحده ياجدعان
:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه جو الزغللة ده
> بس حلوة تصدقى
> بس عارفة نفسى نفس ذات الذكاء بتاعك بالظبط :new6:*​


بصي انا عندي مرض
اما بشوف حد عامل حاجه ببقا نفسي اعرف عملها ازاي

ولا زمان انا وصغيره لو لقيت اي لعبه بتتحرك زي عربيه او عروسة بتمشي مثلا
كنت ادغدغها عشان اعرف هي بتتحرك كدا ازاي

مش بقولك مرض


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بصي انا عندي مرض
> اما بشوف حد عامل حاجه ببقا نفسي اعرف عملها ازاي
> 
> ولا زمان انا وصغيره لو لقيت اي لعبه بتتحرك زي عربيه او عروسة بتمشي مثلا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يشفيكى يا ضنايا :59:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يشفيكى يا ضنايا :59:*​


انين يانب:love45:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انين يانب:love45:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*قوليلي ايه رأيك في نهايه مسلسلات رمضان

لو تلحظي ان كل الابطال ماتوا في الاخر
يعني مسلسل عد تنازلي البطل مات
ومسلسل اكسيلانس برضو مات
ومسلسل ابن حلال البطل مات
وفي الصياد البطل مات



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قوليلي ايه رأيك في نهايه مسلسلات رمضان
> 
> لو تلحظي ان كل الابطال ماتوا في الاخر
> يعني مسلسل عد تنازلي البطل مات
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نهاية سوده يا اوختشى بعيد عنك 
معرفش ايه كمية الاموات اللى ف المسلسلات دى 
مسلسل ابن حلال كل الممثلين تقريبا ماتوا 
كانه ناقص المنتج ثم المخرج 
وعندما عرض هذا المسلسل فى التليفزيون مات المشاهدون جميعا :new6:*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2014)

ومسلسل دهشة بتاع الفنان الكبير يحيى الفخرانى بنتة ماتت
بس كان اخر حلقة تقطع القلب بجد حلقة جامدة موت


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> ومسلسل دهشة بتاع الفنان الكبير يحيى الفخرانى بنتة ماتت
> بس كان اخر حلقة تقطع القلب بجد حلقة جامدة موت


*المسلسل ده ناس كتير بتقول حلو 
بس للاسف ماشفتوش عاوزة اشوف بقى المسلسلات 
اللى ماتبعتهاش فى رمضان :mus13:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نهاية سوده يا اوختشى بعيد عنك
> معرفش ايه كمية الاموات اللى ف المسلسلات دى
> مسلسل ابن حلال كل الممثلين تقريبا ماتوا
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسكتي يابت ابن حلال دا مسلسل غريب
يعني في اخ قتل اخته اللي هو حبيشة
واب قتل بنته اللي هو سعد
وابن قتل ابوه اللي هو خالد
مسلسل فيه تفكك اسري بطريقه مرعبه:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> ومسلسل دهشة بتاع الفنان الكبير يحيى الفخرانى بنتة ماتت
> بس كان اخر حلقة تقطع القلب بجد حلقة جامدة موت


تصدق ياسمير انا مشوفتوش

اصلي كنت كل مااشوف البرومو بتاع المسلسل كان بيجيلي دهشه من شكل يحي الفرخاني وهو مندهش :thnk0001:

بس اكيد هتابعه وهتابع الصياد لانه مشوفتوش برضو
بس اسمع انه من احلي المسلسلات​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسكتي يابت ابن حلال دا مسلسل غريب
> يعني في اخ قتل اخته اللي هو حبيشة
> ...


*ايون هو الاسرى ده السبب :mus13:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون هو الاسرى ده السبب :mus13:*​


*ههههههههه
بس تعرفي المفروض اللي تاخد اوسكار احسن ممثله في رمضان
نيللي كريم
يخربيتها عبقريه بجد
هي بتمثل كدا ازاي
انا كنت بتنح وانا بتفرج عليها في مسلسل سجن النسا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2014)

*بصراحة انا يا جماعة عينى دمعت من مسلسل دهشة بتاع يحيى الفخرانى
وخصوص اكتر حلقتين خلوة قلبى يدق ويصعب علاي يحيى الفخرانى فى حلقتين وهما واحدة فيهم انة يحيةى الفخرانى قسم مراثة على اولادة كلهم
وبعدين اولادة طردوة من البيت ومش بقالة بيت يعنى صعب عليا بجد
الاب يوزع فلوسة كلها على اطفالة واطفالة يطرودة من البيت بعد كدا
واخر حلقة تقريبا اللى اتفرجت عليها وهى انة 
يحيى الفخرانى لاقة كنز ثمين فى مقابر فراح قال لى بنتة  وقال للدنيا كلها 
وقامت بعدها حرب بين اهالى القرية بسبب الكنز دى وناس كتير ماتت
حتى بنتة فى المسلسل ماتت كانت حلقة جامدة جدا برضو عينى دمعت منهم
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه
> بس تعرفي المفروض اللي تاخد اوسكار احسن ممثله في رمضان
> نيللي كريم
> يخربيتها عبقريه بجد
> ...


* مستفرجتش عليه 
هستفرج عليه اكيد :mus13:*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2014)

طيب ومحدش اتفرج لية عليا وقال راية فيا بدون مجاملة منا بردو ممثل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *بصراحة انا يا جماعة عينى دمعت من مسلسل دهشة بتاع يحيى الفخرانى
> وخصوص اكتر حلقتين خلوة قلبى يدق ويصعب علاي يحيى الفخرانى فى حلقتين وهما واحدة فيهم انة يحيةى الفخرانى قسم مراثة على اولادة كلهم
> وبعدين اولادة طردوة من البيت ومش بقالة بيت يعنى صعب عليا بجد
> الاب يوزع فلوسة كلها على اطفالة واطفالة يطرودة من البيت بعد كدا
> ...


امممممممم شكله مسلسل حلو ياسمير
شجعتني اشوفه​


R.O.R.O قال:


> * مستفرجتش عليه
> هستفرج عليه اكيد :mus13:*​


اه استفرجي
بصي انا عجبني اوي تمثيل نيللي اكتر من قصه المسلسل نفسها​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2014)

طيب يا اوختيشى انتى وهى افتحو اليوتيوب ممكن تلاقو المسلسل بتاع دهشة 
دا وهتلاقو كل حلقاتة بكل تاكيد وحتى هتلاقونى انا كمان طالع فى حلقة فى المسرحية على اليوتيوب هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> طيب يا اوختيشى انتى وهى افتحو اليوتيوب ممكن تلاقو المسلسل بتاع دهشة
> دا وهتلاقو كل حلقاتة بكل تاكيد وحتى هتلاقونى انا كمان طالع فى حلقة فى المسرحية على اليوتيوب هههههههههههههههههه


انا فكرتك بتمثل مع يحي الفخراني:smil15:​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2014)

هو احنا نطول دا احنا غلابة يا يا باشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يوليو 2014)

*صباح المورننج 
وجود الخير *​


----------



## soul & life (31 يوليو 2014)

ههههههه صباح الفل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2014)

صباح الورد عليكم حد هنا


----------



## soul & life (31 يوليو 2014)

لالا محدش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2014)

طيب ما تزعقيش 
انا بتخض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يوليو 2014)

محدش عايزك 
محدش بيعزك 
محدش بيسلم عليك 
محدش قلبه عليك 








انا محدش هههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2014)

عليا الطلبات انتا اللي فيهم 
بلا اسكندرية بلا وجع قلب يا راجل 
البت دي علرفت اسمك ازاي


----------



## soul & life (31 يوليو 2014)

ههههههه حلو اسم محدش ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يوليو 2014)

*انا مخنوق يا جدعان 
حد يقتح موضوع نرغي فيه 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

عارفين انا ليا شهر قربت اطق من جنابي
بس الحمد للة هم وانزاح بس لية توابع 
والتوابع بسيطة ووقتها قليل 
المهم حد هنا 
ولا انا باكلم نفسي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

يا عم محدش انتا فين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا عم محدش انتا فين



انا بموت يا عمنا 
صاحي عندي صداع نصفي مخليني مش شايف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

الف سلامة عليك 
انا عارف انك مؤمن 
والمؤمن دايما مصاب 
اشرب شاى وعلية لمونة وانتا تبقا زي الفل


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

لالالا دا مش مؤمن اللى مش بيتصاب دا دايما متصاب هسمية عياد اصابات

صباح الفل عليكم ... الف سلامة اعمل شاى بالنعناع وكتر النعناع شوية هتبقا كويس خالص صدقنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

اسمع كلام خالتك يا عياد 
اكيد هي عارفة 
ان النعناع كويس 
بس اهم من النعناع الشاي 
ويكون شاي العروسة او روح لوصفات الاستاذ ايمن 
اهوة بتنفع


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اسمع كلام خالتك يا عياد
> اكيد هي عارفة
> ان النعناع كويس
> بس اهم من النعناع الشاي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

قلقاني وصفاتكم دي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

يا عم اتكل علي الله 
هي موتة ولا اكتر


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههه لا متخفش يا عياد مش هتوصل للموته 

لا بجد بجد الشاى بالنعناع دا انا مجرباه يا عياد صدقنى بيجيب نتيجة بس انت اعمل مج شاى مظبوك وحط عليه شوية نعناع حلوين كتر شوية يعنى  .. جرب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا متخفش يا عياد مش هتوصل للموته
> 
> لا بجد بجد الشاى بالنعناع دا انا مجرباه يا عياد صدقنى بيجيب نتيجة بس انت اعمل مج شاى مظبوك وحط عليه شوية نعناع حلوين كتر شوية يعنى  .. جرب


خلاص يا عياد اتكل علي اللة 
اهي جربة ومحصلش حاجة 
جربة انتا ومتخافش 
هتلاقيا هناخد بتارك 
هو انتا قليل عندنا


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خلاص يا عياد اتكل علي اللة
> اهي جربة ومحصلش حاجة
> جربة انتا ومتخافش
> هتلاقيا هناخد بتارك
> هو انتا قليل عندنا



يالهوى تاخد بتاره علشان كوباية شاى بالنعناع  هههههههههههه
كل حاجة عند الصعايدة اوفر اوى كده
بيحبوا بزيادة ويزعلوا بزيادة ويتعصبوزا بزيادة

علفكرة الحكاية دى انا بتكلم فيها بجد لينا جيرنا عند ماما من قنا هما  بس طيبين جدااااا ومحترمين جدااا لكن وقت زعلهم وحش جدا جدا جدا
طيب ايه يعنى الناس دى ملهاش حل  يعنى غيروا موطنهم وليهم اكتر من 20 سنة هنا فى اسكندرية وهما زى ماهما  زى ما بحكيلك كده
لدرجة انى بقيت اشعر ان الصعايدة تركيبة من البشر مختلفة عن باقى الناس فى اى مكان فى مصر 
رايكم ايه فى الحكاية دى خصوصا انك عمدتنا وسفير الصعيد هنا 
وعياد كمان اصله صعيدى على ما اظن


----------



## oesi no (1 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

الله يرحمه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

الله يرحمه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

*انا شربت شاي بالنعناع 
وقبل ما اخلص المج قعدت ارجع*​


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا شربت شاي بالنعناع
> وقبل ما اخلص المج قعدت ارجع*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بس  انت كده واخد برد فى معدتك او ميكروب
كان عندك قابلية للترجيع؟؟
وفى اسهال؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

ﻻ مفيش اسهال ياست الدكتوره


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

طيب تمام  خلاص يبقا واخد برد فى معدتك 
هتفوق دلوات وتبقا كويس .. متنساش تدفع كشف مستعجل  هههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يالهوى تاخد بتاره علشان كوباية شاى بالنعناع  هههههههههههه
> مش وصفتك دي يا دكتورة
> كل حاجة عند الصعايدة اوفر اوى كده
> بيحبوا بزيادة ويزعلوا بزيادة ويتعصبوزا بزيادة
> ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا شربت شاي بالنعناع
> وقبل ما اخلص المج قعدت ارجع*​


انا مجهز الاسلحة الثقيلة ومستني قدام باب المنتدي 
حصلك حاجة يا عياد 
وراك رجالة


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

عياد رجع يا رمسيس ههههههههههههههه الولا ياعينى كان خايف من الوصفات
بس صدقنى الترجيع ده معناه انه معدته مش طبيعية لان النعناع ده مفعوله قوى فى كده

نيجى بقا للصعايدة بغض النظر عن صفاتهم الجميلة اللى انا شخصيا لمستها..

 مش الحمئية الاوفر دى بتخليهم ساعات يكونوا ظالمين الناس 

يعنى موقف بسيط ممكن يتقلب خناقة وحد يموت فيها كمان ده صح؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عياد رجع يا رمسيس ههههههههههههههه الولا ياعينى كان خايف من الوصفات
> بس صدقنى الترجيع ده معناه انه معدته مش طبيعية لان النعناع ده مفعوله قوى فى كده
> 
> نيجى بقا للصعايدة بغض النظر عن صفاتهم الجميلة اللى انا شخصيا لمستها..
> ...


علي فكرة مش كدة خالص 
لان الانسان الصعيدي لازم يعيش مرفوع الراس 
ميسبش حقة ولو كان صغير 
عندة الموت اهون من ان يبقي صغير في نظر نفسة 
هما دول اهل الصعيد


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

بيكون  اغلب الوقت فاهم الامور غلط لانه حمئى  لحظات الغضب دى بتخليه يفهم الامور على غير حقيقتها فبالتالى حكمه على الامور بيكون غلط ومبيصدقش غير نفسه
ولا بيقتنع بصوت حد فتلاقى رد فعله اوفر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بيكون  اغلب الوقت فاهم الامور غلط لانه حمئى  لحظات الغضب دى بتخليه يفهم الامور على غير حقيقتها فبالتالى حكمه على الامور بيكون غلط ومبيصدقش غير نفسه
> ولا بيقتنع بصوت حد فتلاقى رد فعله اوفر


هو مش كدة خالص 
هو لما يغضب لازم يكون هو المنتصر في الكلام او الخناقات او اي حاجة 
لازم يقولو علية مسبش حقة 
هنا انا نفس الحكاية لو اخر يوم في عمري مش بسيب حقي 
يعني لو حد شتم عليا لو كان ابنمين لازم ياخد علي قفاة 
ولازم تتكسر عينة قدامي 
في اي مكان حتي لو في الكنيسة 
علي فكرة دي جينات وراثية 
طيب انا في نظرك حمئي 
طيب انا في نظرك مش بفهم 
كمان عرفتي اني متسرع 
لا طبعا بس عندنا مثل بيقول اقتل واكري علية 
والصلح تلاقي علية 
يعني خود حقك لو بالقتل وبكرة الناس هتتلم وتصالحك 
وصلت


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة الحكاية دى انا بتكلم فيها بجد لينا جيرنا عند ماما من قنا هما  بس طيبين جدااااا ومحترمين جدااا لكن وقت زعلهم وحش جدا جدا جدا
> طيب ايه يعنى الناس دى ملهاش حل  يعنى غيروا موطنهم وليهم اكتر من 20 سنة هنا فى اسكندرية وهما زى ماهما  زى ما بحكيلك كده
> لدرجة انى بقيت اشعر ان الصعايدة تركيبة من البشر مختلفة عن باقى الناس فى اى مكان فى مصر
> رايكم ايه فى الحكاية دى خصوصا انك عمدتنا وسفير الصعيد هنا
> وعياد كمان اصله صعيدى على ما اظن



* دا احنا كيوت اوى دى كلها اشاعات 
 الصعايده ناس طيبين جدا لكنهم مش بيحبوا حد يقلل منهم ابدا 
اهقولك حكايه  بعد شهداء نجع حمادى المسيحين بقى عملوا مظاهرات وقلبوا البلد ساعتها 
خصوصا عند المستشفى وكان فى ظابط قالهم بقولكم ايه اسكتوا بقى والا هخلص على باقيكم 
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور واحد قلع الشوز بتاعه وحدفه  عليه والكل وراه حدفوه بالشوز
 لدرجة الظابط جرى واستخبى منهم 
الكلام ده قبل الثوره وقبل ما الشرطه ما تتكسر 
الصعايده جدعان اوى حد يقدر يقول غير كده :smile02
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الخير يا صعايدة 
اللى شرب نعناع امبارح عامل ايه النهاردة
والصعايدة الجدعان ايه اخبارهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الخير 
لسه التعب والصداع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

انا خلي الصداع يروح منك 
تعالي علي الفيس عاوزك


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صباح الخير
> لسه التعب والصداع



بص يا عياد الصداع طالما بيطول كده ايد بيكون فى سبب

ممكن تكشف نظر  لانه لو محتاج نضارة بسبب اعدتك كتير على الجهاز وكده فدا سبب للصداع 
اعمل كشف كمبيوتر واطمن  .. او اعمل شاى بالنعناع هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بص يا عياد الصداع طالما بيطول كده ايد بيكون فى سبب
> 
> ممكن تكشف نظر  لانه لو محتاج نضارة بسبب اعدتك كتير على الجهاز وكده فدا سبب للصداع
> اعمل كشف كمبيوتر واطمن  .. او اعمل شاى بالنعناع هههههههههه


وصفات تاني حرام عليكي الولد لسة مفرحش بالبدلة الجديدة 
او مرة رجع عليه 
المرة دي ناوية له علي اية بالظبط 
علي فكرة السلاح في ايدي وانا قدام باب المنتدي 
ها


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه  خلااص يا عم انا مالى انا كنت عاوزة اخدم بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

*بصي يا خالتي انا من سنين بشتكي من الصداع 
كشفت نظر وكشف قاع عين وجيوب انفيه ورسم مخ 
وكله تمام والسبب غير معروف *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه  خلااص يا عم انا مالى انا كنت عاوزة اخدم بس


واضح انك عايزة تخدمية الخدمة الاخيرة 
لا تعليق


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بصي يا خالتي انا من سنين بشتكي من الصداع
> كشفت نظر وكشف قاع عين وجيوب انفيه ورسم مخ
> وكله تمام والسبب غير معروف *​



طيب نشكر ربنا انه كله تمام ... يبقا عليك وعلى الشاى بالنعناع صدقنى مفييييييد
هههههههههههههههه انت حطيت نعناع اخضر ولا ناشف

انت تجيبه تغسله كويس وبعدها تحطة مع الشاى وتصب عليه الميه المغلية
وممكن لما تحبه وتدمنه زيى كده ههههههه بعد ما تغسله تسيبه فى الهوا يجف وينشف تقوم حاطه فى برطمان ازاز وتشيله فى التلاجة 
:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طيب نشكر ربنا انه كله تمام ... يبقا عليك وعلى الشاى بالنعناع صدقنى مفييييييد
> هههههههههههههههه انت حطيت نعناع اخضر ولا ناشف
> 
> انت تجيبه تغسله كويس وبعدها تحطة مع الشاى وتصب عليه الميه المغلية
> ...


ظهر الحق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

حد عايز حاجه من المنوفيه


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حد عايز حاجه من المنوفيه



انت رايح عزا سعيد صالح ولا ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

لا انا ﻻايح اجيب سمن بلدي وجبنه


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا انا ﻻايح اجيب سمن بلدي وجبنه



اهااااا سمن بلدى وجبنة  جبنة قريش طبعا :new2: بحبها موت

ابقا كولى خارطتين  على سبيل النقنقة وانت فى السكة ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

*هاي عليكم 

شوفوا ده كده 

بشوف ... لكني عشت ضرير 			‏
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2014)

هاااي عياااد--
 ازيييك-- اعملك شاى بالنعناع ههههههههههههه
 انا نعسااانه  
 اعتقد انا شوفت الموضوع ده قبل كدا-- اروح اتئكد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

*هو بعينه يا خالتي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الخير يا جودعان 
دونا خلاص دوفعت الديون اللي عليها وبقت اون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

هنرجع  ننام تاني ولا ايه اغيب كام يوم في البلد وبوم في حاله وفاه اجي الاقي صحرا كده 
ما تنتشر يا عضو منك ليها في قلب الموضوع بدل ما اتغابي عليكم 
اللمبي استايل هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هنرجع  ننام تاني ولا ايه اغيب كام يوم في البلد وبوم في حاله وفاه اجي الاقي صحرا كده
> ما تنتشر يا عضو منك ليها في قلب الموضوع بدل ما اتغابي عليكم
> اللمبي استايل هههههه


*ننتشر ازاى يابنى 
هو حد شايف حاجة فى السواد اللى احنا فيه ده 
:fun_lol:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

سواد ايه مش بقاله ساعه ونص مقطعش


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> سواد ايه مش بقاله ساعه ونص مقطعش


*وهو انا هقضى الساعة ونص فى قلب الموضوع *
*ماوريش اقسام تانية ولا ايه :smil15:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وهو انا هقضى الساعة ونص فى قلب الموضوع *
> *ماوريش اقسام تانية ولا ايه :smil15:*​



طب علي الاقل عزيني في عم ابويا اللي اتوفي 
اتخطف يا حرام من مواليد 1911


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب علي الاقل عزيني في عم ابويا اللي اتوفي
> اتخطف يا حرام من مواليد 1911


*البقية فى حياتك 
تصدق مش عارفة احسب 
هو كدا عنده كام سنة يا ضنايا اتخطف 
ده من مواليد فحت البحر يابنى :t19:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

103 كده 
بس ده مش الرسمي لانه متسنن 
هو تقريبا 108


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> 103 كده
> بس ده مش الرسمي لانه متسنن
> هو تقريبا 108


*هاااااااااااااااار اسووووووووووح 108 بسسسسس
لا حقيقى اتخطف 







*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2014)

البقية في حياتك يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> البقية في حياتك يا عياد



*حياتك الباقيه يا غالي​*


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

البقية فى حياتك على  كده انتم عيلة معمرة بقا يا عياد
ماشى ياعم الله يسهلك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

هما 4 بس اللي عدوا القرن الباقي تسعينات


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هما 4 بس اللي عدوا القرن الباقي تسعينات



حلوووين هو حد بيوصل ل 90 دلوات هههههه ربنا يعطيهم الصحة وطولت العمر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

*يا حدعان 
ايه رئيكم انهي احسن 





* *

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

*الغامق احلى يا عياد *​


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

الاولى  جميلة لانها غامقة والظل كمان رائع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

*تمام كده هختار التانيه ههههههههههه
فعلا انا عجباني الاولي اكتر*​


----------

